# The Boxing Discussion Thread



## Id (Apr 1, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhqS4UWGAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 24, 2006)

There must not be any boxing fans here but I will bring this thread up to the top with sad news unfortunaly.

Willie Pep dies at 84 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061124/ap_on_sp_bo_ne/box_obit_pep



> ROCKY HILL, Conn. - Willie Pep, a hall-of-fame boxer and one of the best fighters of the 20th century, has died at the age of 84.
> 
> His grandson, William P. Papaleo, confirmed Friday morning that Pep died Thursday at the West Hill nursing home, where he had been confined to an Alzheimer's unit since 2001.
> 
> ...



Willie Pep profile
Oops! The Extensive and Tedious Anti-NaruSaku Manifesto


----------



## kuchiyoseNOjutsu (Nov 27, 2006)

Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao FTW.  Not a fan of boxing but his 3rd match against Morales was just pure PWNAGE.


----------



## xxdollarbillxx (Nov 28, 2006)

Boxing is a dying sport. It's even worse that the best thing they best thing they have for PROMO is a show called ""the contender'"... There are no rivalries smack-talking like they used to be. The heavyweight class is bad.
You got so many belts for each weight classes, there is no true champion. These people are so greedy that they won't put a system where there is One belt for each weight class. it's all politics and money.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea there are to many titles in boxing not enough champions fighting other champions. There is a lot of hate for Joe Calzaghe because he did not fight Mikkel Kessler to untify the Super Middleweight titles.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm amazed that what was once one of the most popular sports in the world has now become one of the least popular - a fact evidenced by this pathetically empty thread.

It's all the more sad when one considers the biggest fight in a while, De La Hoya vs Mayweather Jr, is fast approaching. I'm betting on Mayweather to get a points win through the judges - there's no way he can KO Oscar, as he couldn't even put away glass jaw Judah, and the fact that he was never even that powerful in his original weight class, let alone this far up in the system. Hoya was frustrated by Pernell Whitaker, who, like Mayweather, is a defensive genius - Hoya will be outclassed unless he can land one of those beautiful left hooks he's known for. If he can do that, things will be interesting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2007)

Great boxer, utterly old school.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Feb 25, 2007)

i think floyd will beat oscar by points. my bet is delahoya is gonna try to brawl against mayweather and hope he gets a KO. if all fails he atleast entertained the fans


----------



## Thanos_6383 (Apr 1, 2007)

Man,what I wouldn't give to see Jack Johnson in todays HW division.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 1, 2007)

i love boxing..but its been so polluted by nonsense..that it hard to find good fights to look forward 2...they should unify it somehow so we can c talent from all over the world on a reg basis


----------



## Tmb04 (May 3, 2007)

Wow this thing is literally never posted on. We need to Start a Discussion up or something... 

Anyone a Fan of Klitschko?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 3, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Wow this thing is literally never posted on. We need to Start a Discussion up or something...
> 
> Anyone a Fan of Klitschko?



Wladimir  Klitschko or Vitali?


----------



## Tmb04 (May 3, 2007)

Portgas D. Ace said:


> Wladimir  Klitschko or Vitali?



Both are Great but I meant Wladimir


----------



## Dream Brother (May 3, 2007)

The only heavyweight I ever really liked was Muhammad Ali.

My favourite fighters -

Pernell Whitaker
Sugar Ray Leonard
Floyd Mayweather Jr
Ali


----------



## Tmb04 (May 3, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> The only heavyweight I ever really liked was Muhammad Ali.
> 
> My favourite fighters -
> 
> ...



So you like the More Old School Boxers than?

I would have to say my favorites are-

W. Klitschko
M. Tyson
Tommy Hearns

I cant think of anymore that stand Out really, but favorites are all probably Big-Name Fighters


----------



## CurvingEdge (May 4, 2007)

my favs

-Roy jones jr
-both sugars
-chico corrales
-manny paciao
-gatti
-ali


----------



## Dream Brother (May 4, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Tommy Hearns



Man, this guy was an absolute beast. That reach, the speed, the dynamite right hand, the boxing skill. If he had a better chin, he would have beaten Hagler and Leonard for sure.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2007)

Jack Dempsey


----------



## Tmb04 (May 4, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Man, this guy was an absolute beast. That reach, the speed, the dynamite right hand, the boxing skill. If he had a better chin, he would have beaten Hagler and Leonard for sure.



I love it when They Show HaglerXHearns or Or LeonardXHearns on HBO. I think it's called boxing Legends or something...


----------



## Roy (May 8, 2007)




----------



## CurvingEdge (May 8, 2007)

^^^holy shiet...


----------



## Tmb04 (May 8, 2007)

^^ I heard about that....He was only 29...


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

I watched the story last night on SportsCenter.  My condolences goes out to his family.  R.I.P.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 8, 2007)

I heard about that.

R.I.P Diego Corrales.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 8, 2007)

Upcoming Fights:

May 19th-
Jermain Taylor vs. Cory Spinks (WBC and WBO Middleweight Championships)
Edison Miranda vs. Kelly Pavlik 

May 26th-
Michael Katsidis vs. Joan Guzman (WBO Lightweight Championship) 
Jorge Luis Linares vs. Oscar Larios (WBC Featherweight Championship)

June 2nd-
Shannon Briggs vs. Sultan Ibragimov (WBO Heavyweight Championship)

June 9th-
Miguel Cotto vs. Zab Judah (WBA Welterweight Championship)

June 14th-
Hasim Rahman vs. Taurus Sykes (heavyweights)

July 7th-
Wladimir Klitschko vs. Lamon Brewster (IBF Heavyweight Championship)

July 14th-
Arturo Gatti vs. Alphonso Gomez (welterweights) 
Kermit Cintron vs. Walter Matthysse (IBF Welterweight Championship)
Antonio Margarito vs. Paul Williams (WBO Welterweight Championship)

July 21st-
Bernard Hopkins vs. Winky Wright (super middleweights)


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Upcoming Fights:
> 
> May 19th-
> Jermain Taylor vs. Cory Spinks (WBC and WBO Middleweight Championships)
> ...



That is the only fight I'm looking for.  More than the De La Hoya vs Mayweather fight.  I can't wait for July to hit.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> That is the only fight I'm looking for.  More than the De La Hoya vs Mayweather fight.  I can't wait for July to hit.



Yeah That'll be a huge fight... Cant wait for that. It'll most likely be PPV though...


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (May 8, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> Upcoming Fights:
> 
> May 19th-
> Jermain Taylor vs. Cory Spinks (WBC and WBO Middleweight Championships)
> ...



i can't wait for those two.


----------



## Jin22 (May 8, 2007)

I think boxing could desperately use a good trash talker.  One that's willing to back up his heel.  Either that or a couple of heavy hitters the likes of Tyson and Foreman Prime.

Those would easily put Boxing back at the top of it's game.  Personally, it's what I've been anticipating.


----------



## CurvingEdge (May 9, 2007)

cotto...and judah...i want to c cotto body shot him to death


----------



## Tracespeck (May 9, 2007)

I like Hajime no Ippo, great manga, but other then that I gave up on boxing.

Mayweather vs DLH was a good example of whats wrong with boxing.  It was a fantastic show of technical boxing but it was boring.  They weren't really fighting, at least Mayweather wasn't, just trying to score points for a win.  I want to watch them try to KO each other, not because I have crazy bloodlust but because I want to see an actual fight.  There are just too few boxers that actually fight and it sucks to see them lose to guys with a great boxing game who aren't really fighting, but scoring points.  Theres a big difference of what boxing is and what most casual fans want it to be.  For me, maybe if they switched to a very small size gloves and extended the rounds, that might help.  Maybe even give point deductions for any clinching at all, that might backfire though, i dunno.


----------



## Ren Michiyo (May 12, 2007)

I was really expecting Dela Hoya to win that fight, but oh well, somebody wins, somebody loses.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 12, 2007)

Its more than likely that they'll be a rematch though. Floyd keeps on saying "If the fans want it or if Oscar wants it I gotta give it to them"
I might actually pay for the rematch


----------



## BUBU!!! (May 12, 2007)

manny pacquaio is number 1 in the world.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 17, 2007)

So who wins Saturdays Showdown? Miranda or Pavlik? Taylor or Spinks?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 18, 2007)

Tracespeck said:


> I like Hajime no Ippo, great manga, but other then that I gave up on boxing.
> 
> Mayweather vs DLH was a good example of whats wrong with boxing.  It was a fantastic show of technical boxing but it was boring.  They weren't really fighting, at least Mayweather wasn't, just trying to score points for a win.  I want to watch them try to KO each other, not because I have crazy bloodlust but because I want to see an actual fight.  There are just too few boxers that actually fight and it sucks to see them lose to guys with a great boxing game who aren't really fighting, but scoring points.  Theres a big difference of what boxing is and what most casual fans want it to be.  For me, maybe if they switched to a very small size gloves and extended the rounds, that might help.  Maybe even give point deductions for any clinching at all, that might backfire though, i dunno.



That's so true. Heck, an even better example of 'technical' fighting and a point taker was the Heavy weight champ. I'm at a loss to remember his full name at the moment, but I recall his first name was John and that he was considered the poster boy of clinching and having mud fights. He fought James Tony at one point I think. Anyway, I doubt just taking one step would solve the strict "point" mentality and that it would have to be a completle overhaul of boxing that makes for a real start. Furthermore, while I think the pure point takers are damn boring almost without exception, they can make for interesting fights. Meh. Whatever they do, they should do something. Hell, they should start by getting rid of all the damn belts in each division and just have one Superhcamp. The people's champ! Imo, that champ should be forced to fight all comers, and there should be a set wage per fight based on rank popularity etc, but that the champ would get stripped if he refused to fight so and so.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 21, 2007)

Pavlik fucked Miranda Up. And Spinks ran the whole fight.


----------



## CurvingEdge (May 21, 2007)

any way someone can link me up to some highlights to the miranda pavlik fight?


----------



## Tmb04 (May 21, 2007)

Yokai's Treasure


----------



## CurvingEdge (May 21, 2007)

i think taylor will beat pavlik...if they fought

taylor has power and is faster


----------



## Tmb04 (May 21, 2007)

Thats what I think also, but it seems when I ask others about 90% believe Pavlik would win. In my opinion, he isnt even on Taylor's level yet. Taylor would be the best fighter he ever fought. I just dont think he's ready yet... But I guess others think Pavlik would knock him out early


----------



## CurvingEdge (May 21, 2007)

pavlik def has power.  but taylor has both speed and power. pavlik looks a bit slow to me.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 21, 2007)

If they have the fight on youtube than watch it. Alot of people think it'll be fight of the year. I think Pavlik has a ton of Power. You can tell by his record that he's a middle weight mike tyson (31-0 28 KO). But if you watch the fight, you'll notice the dude has no stamina at all and is worn out by the 6th. 

If your that worn out against someone like Taylor who isnt a Knock Out Artist in the first place, half way through the fight your finished. Taylor is a person who beats the best in contenders in the world by decision not knock out. That right there is enough to tell you he has stamina and would last a full 12 with Pavlik.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Hasim Rahman weighed in at a career high 261, I guess Rahman has lost all his motivation.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 28, 2007)

Mayweather has just said he'll come out of retirement to fight Hatton, due to Hatton continually trashtalking him.


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats good.

Ocsar Dela Hoya v Floyd Mayweither was a good fight. 

Hopefully Ricky beats Floyd and becomes the next big thing. If he loses then that'll set Ricky back about a year or two in fights. He'll heave to beat some pretty other good guys if he loses.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 28, 2007)

What set it all off, a comment from Hatton -

_Castillo had barely recovered from that perfectly landed liver shot before the Mancunian fired another missive which created an even bigger stir: a verbal jab at the man who sits at the top of the heap, ?Pretty Boy? Floyd Mayweather, Jr. When questioned by Max Kellerman about Floyd Mayweather, Hatton mischievously grinned, glanced around, and simply replied, ?...Well I think you've seen more action in four rounds than you've seen [in the whole of] Mayweather's career.? _

Mayweather -

_"Ricky Hatton ain't nothing but a fat man. I'm going to punch him in his beer belly," the American told BBC Sport.

"He ain't good enough to be my sparring partner. I'm retiring in America, that don't mean I'm retiring in the UK."

Mayweather said: "I've only seen Ricky Hatton fight one time and that was against Urango and he looked like garbage.

"All he can do is punch and hold, punch and hold and wrestle. It's obvious that his fights are not more exciting than mine.

"And guess what? He said he was going to come to America and do 5,000 seats, but 5,000 people come and watch me train every day.

"Nobody even knows Ricky Hatton. He came over to America and nobody even came to see him fight.

"I could come to England and fill up the same stadium he can fill up. He ain't getting money like me.

"When I retire, I'll get Ricky Hatton to wash my clothes and cut my lawn and buckle my shoes." _


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

lol, Floyd Mayweather is a good trash talker. But he can talk the talk and he can walk the walk. But i still want Ricky to knock him out.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

> Ah! Here's something: Should bare knuckle boxing be legalize?


that's like asking should we take of the filters of industrial smoke stacks.....
if you don't get it feel free to PM me


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 12, 2007)

At first Mayweather was the man that I wanted someone to knock out the most. But after Hatton's victory, Hatton took his place. I want to see Mayweather Knock Hatton the Hell out. I dont think a KO will happen in their fight but I do think PBF would win a wide UD


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 21, 2007)

Man..

part 3/3

Just sweet.


----------



## Id (Oct 7, 2007)

*Official Boxing Discussion.*

I didn?t find a thread, so lets have one.
I am a boxing fan?not going to say a hardcore that keeps up with every fighter, and its history to date. But enough to look up a bio or recent match if some one mentions a name.
*
Favorite Fighters.*
Tyson Prime (who dosnt)
Tyson Now (always fun to watch a train wreck).
Julio Caesar Chaves
Bernard Hopkins

There are more, but those are the ones that come to mind.

And I am vary much disappointed in the rematch of Pacquiao vs. Barrera.
I fell asleep watching the match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't heard anything definitive.  Did Arturo Gatti retire yet?  I heard rumors of a new fight coming up, but those rumors gradually gave way to retirement rumors.

Favorite Fighters:

Erik Morales
Julio Caesar Chavez
Oscar De la Hoya
Diego Chico Corrales (RIP)
Felix Trinidad
Jose Luis Castillo
Joel Casamayor
Juan Manuel Marquez
Rafael Marquez


----------



## maelith (Oct 7, 2007)

Id said:


> I didn’t find a thread, so lets have one.
> 
> And I am vary much disappointed in the rematch of Pacquiao vs. Barrera.
> I fell asleep watching the match.



well there's nothing you can do if your opponent does not want to engage with you, but I also think pacman was not at his best there, I hope pacman fight marquez next, that will be an awsome fight and it will be 5x better than pacman vs mab II, Pacman vs Marquez II will be one of the best fight out there and could be fight of the year

How about Hatton vs Mayweather, do you like that fight?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2007)

Hatton is too slow.  Mayweather will do to him what he has done to everyone...make him miss.  Mayweather, as much as I hate him for his women beating practices...is quite the talent.  And definitely worthy of that #1 P4P ranking.  (Although, he did kind of luck out against Oscar.)


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2007)

maelith said:


> well there's nothing you can do if your opponent does not want to engage with you, but I also think pacman was not at his best there, I hope pacman fight marquez next, that will be an awsome fight and it will be 5x better than pacman vs mab II, Pacman vs Marquez II will be one of the best fight out there and could be fight of the year
> 
> How about Hatton vs Mayweather, do you like that fight?



I want to see another Pacman vs Moralez Those two must have a love/hate relationship in the ring. The beating they give each other, but they just cant get enough of it.

Anyhow, Marquez has much to prove. Pacman ..that little guy hits hard, and keeps taking down some of my fav lightweight fighters.

Hatton vs Maywather. mmmm no comment.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 8, 2007)

Your awesome Id...Did anyone watch Pavlik vs Taylor...As a fellow Arkansas fighter I was saddened by Jermain's loss but Pavlik is far and away the best middle weight out there right now...That dude is incredible

Hatton vs Mayweather...Mayweather by split decision in what will be another boring bout

Calzaghe vs Kessler...Calzaghe wins...I'm not going to call how


----------



## Vince Johnson (Oct 8, 2007)

bring on mayweather vs cotto .. pacquiao vs marquez II ... looking forward to calzaghe kessler


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont really have a favorite fighter 

But when is the Holyfield and whats his face fight?

This is the one i want to see


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]pUOeAlEOe8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Apollo vs Drago Rocky 7!!!

Anybody want to bet?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 14, 2007)

My favourite fighters (in no order) --

Pernell Whitaker
Sugar Ray Leonard
Ali
Willie Pep
Floyd Mayweather Jr

As for the upcoming fight, I think Mayweather will get a points victory over Hatton. All the people saying that Mayweather will KO Hatton are nuts -- the only way he'd be able to do that is if he managed to cut him and make him bleed enough for a TKO. He simply doesn't have enough power at this high a weight to knock Hatton out.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2007)

Mayweather vs Hatton shouldn't be a boring match, Hatton will go in the match aiming to punch Mayweather he will stick close to him and force him to go toe to toe at times in my opinion. Unless Mayweather completly outboxes and dances around him.

My favourite fighters to watch are Tyson and Fraizer also Ali.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2007)

Heh, Tackie vs. Gomez on ESPN right now.  Tackie is one of those guys that I remember from like 15 years ago.  The dude has been around forever.


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2007)

Man best fight in 2000 (so far).

Diego vs Castillo

Reasons, LOOK at the vid all the way through.
Fucking A man.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oJy5euFaeM&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, what a comeback. I would have loved to have seen the whole of that fight.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

My favorite boxers are and it's a very long list

Ali (Come on now)
Foreman
Frazier
Sugar Ray Leonard (He made it look so easy)
Bernard (The Executioner) Hopkins -Pride of Philly
Tommy (The Hitman) Hearns
Joe Lewis
Ike Quartey (I love his heart)
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Tyson Prime (Whoever didn't is a liar)
Julio Caesar Chavez
Joe Lewis
Pernell Whitaker
Felix Trinidad

Feel like I'm missing more.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 20, 2007)

Id said:


> Man best fight in 2000 (so far).
> 
> Diego vs Castillo
> 
> ...



I don't even like phonebooth fighting normally, but that was sweet. What a war.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

Smh and Diego Corrales as well.  May he rest in peace.

I didn't look at the video but I remember that fight.  One of the greatest fights I've ever seen but it's hardly mentioned.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Oct 21, 2007)

redrazorback said:


> Your awesome Id...Did anyone watch Pavlik vs Taylor...As a fellow Arkansas fighter I was saddened by Jermain's loss but Pavlik is far and away the best middle weight out there right now...That dude is incredible
> 
> Hatton vs Mayweather...Mayweather by split decision in what will be another boring bout
> 
> Calzaghe vs Kessler...Calzaghe wins...I'm not going to call how



Pavlik vs Taylor was a great fight. Pavlik is the best puncher in the middleweight division plus he has a great chin and a lot of heart.


----------



## Uchiha Brother (Oct 25, 2007)

Im a huuuuuge boxing fan! Pavlik vs Taylor was a great match, either could have won, but Kelly showed some real heart and took the titles, spectacular bout. 

My Fav Fighters-Active

Ricky Hatton
Kelly Pavlik
Juan Diaz
Andre Berto
Vlad Klitschko
Miguel Cotto
Kermit Cintron

All time-
Rocky Marciano
Jack Dempsey
Gene Tunney
Jake Lamotta
Muhammed Ali
Joe Frazier
Tyson
Roberto Duran


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 25, 2007)

^I knew I was missing some.  Have to add Jack Dempsey, Rocky Marciano, and Duran.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 25, 2007)

For people who like technical, slick boxers...here is your man, right here --

[YOUTUBE]yjTHLPmfBCQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'd bet on him to give Mayweather Jr a boxing lesson, prime for prime.


----------



## moezee (Oct 27, 2007)

wow i love this tread 
my top of all time

sugar shane mosley
roy jones jr
pernell whitaker
floyd mayweather 
kasta ztu sorry for the spelling on this one.
prince naseem 
kevin kelly
marco barrera
juan diaz
lennox lewis 
mike tyson
i love brooklyn so jab judah
vernon forest 
ricky hatton
 and manny pacman


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not a big Boxing fan, but I do enjoy watching the top British fighters, namely Kahn and Calzaghe, whenever they are on Sky Sports. More often than not though I find it a bit of a let down, spend more time holding each other than they do throwing punches.

Rocky was the best ever.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2007)

Speaking of Calzaghe, he's got his biggest fight to date (Kessler) coming up in something like a week, if I remember right. Should be good.

I'm not completely sold on Khan yet -- he's fast and he has good offense, but his chin seems shaky...


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Speaking of Calzaghe, he's got his biggest fight to date (Kessler) coming up in something like a week, if I remember right. Should be good.
> 
> I'm not completely sold on Khan yet -- he's fast and he has good offense, but his chin seems shaky...



Indeed he does, I might watch that if I remember, got to make the most of Setanta while I still have it.

I know what you mean about Kahn, but you can't argue with his record, I'm just waiting to see him in a proper fight, each one I've watched so far has been over (or virtually over) within a couple of rounds.


----------



## moezee (Oct 27, 2007)

i loved boxing but this ufc got me hooked bad.i find it a little better because ufc fighters cant dodge of top fighters thay must fight top fighters.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 27, 2007)

moezee said:


> i loved boxing but this ufc got me hooked bad.i find it a little better because ufc fighters cant dodge of top fighters thay must fight top fighters.



What is UFC?


----------



## Biolink (Oct 27, 2007)

Trunkten said:


> What is UFC?



UFC stands for Ultimate Fighting Championship.

They fight in an Octagon,and it is Mixed Martial Art fighting(Judo,Brazilian Jujuitsu,etc...)

On the topic of Mixed Martial Arts,I'm a PFC man...

Anyway,I can't wait until Mayweather beats the crap out of Hatton.

Hatton is so goddamn overrated and hyped up,its unreal.

As much flack as Mayweather gets,at least he technically pics the guy apart and has a reason as to why he doesn't punch more(He has very frail hands).

Ricky moves up to welterweight and gets beaten up be a C level fighter in Collazo,fights Urango who is a certified bum,and a way past his prime  Jose Luis Castillo.

Defense is garbage,and past throwing that perfect shot to Castillo's liver,he leaves much to be desired in terms of offense


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 1, 2007)

I really don't care for Hatton's wrestling/clinch 'n punch style, but I do think that he's a solid fighter and belongs on the world level. His only glaring weakness used to be the fact that he got cut very easily, but that seems to have faded away over the years. I think his style of pressure fighting is basically one of the very few ways to defeat Mayweather -- the problem is that he's just not good _enough_ at it to pull it off against a defensive genius like Mayweather. 

Now, if someone like Duran was around now (and in his prime) then he would show everyone how to get the job done. Hatton just doesn't cut it.


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2007)

I am not quite into boxing but I dont mind doing it as a sport


----------



## moezee (Nov 3, 2007)

today is fight night everyone ready...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2007)

Fav boxers are 

Mike Tyson
Sonny Liston
Thomas Hearns
Evendier Holyfield


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 3, 2007)

Calzaghe/Kessler just finished, and man, it was great stuff.

Calzaghe continually surprises me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 4, 2007)

So who are some of the hottest boxers out now?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 4, 2007)

In my opinion some of the best or most exciting boxers at the moment are --

Mayweather Jr (although some accuse him of being boring in recent fights, he definitely has excellent skill and is a defensive wizard, generally regarded as the best pound for pound fighter alive today)

Pacquiao (explosive speed and power, nearly always great to watch, goes for the knockout nearly all the time)

Calzaghe (most likely the best super middleweight of all time and still undefeated after over 40 fights)

Kessler (after Calzaghe retires or moves from the division, I predict that Kessler will pretty much clear everyone else out)

Cotto (a wrecking machine, great at muscling in on people and breaking them down brutally, see the Judah fight for an example)

Mosley (speed, chin, power, skills, experience -- pretty much the whole package, and his only problem is now that he's past his prime)

Hatton (undefeated and has decent power, also great at body punching when he remembers to do it, however can be a little dirty or clinch too much)

Pavlik (tough in both heart and attacking power)


----------



## Cochise (Nov 6, 2007)

redrazorback said:


> Calzaghe vs Kessler...Calzaghe wins...I'm not going to call how



I called it...Bring on Pavlik/Taylor II in what has to be the most pointless fight ever...I can't wait to see if Taylor can give Calzaghe any problems once he moves up in weight


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2007)

Currently sexin Ricky Hatton


----------



## moezee (Nov 6, 2007)

cotto vs mosley 
mosley is my favorite boxer,and i really hope he beats the shit out of cotto.cotto never fought a boxer as good as mosley.but i guess beating a washed up zab judau gave him some heart.cotto spent 3 years dodging floyd mayweather((art of run))..and now he think he ready for shane, he is far from a zab judah.plus shane has too much heart.

ricky ricky haton,its going to be a shame whats going to happen to ricky haton,two fights ago ricky moved up in weight and fought a not so skilled so so speed demon.not as fast as floyd and no punching power what so ever.now hes ready to fight floyd ok.i see hatton first loss by KO..


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone manage to catch Mosley/Cotto?

I missed it, ack.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

About time somebody revived this thread.

I really thought Mosley was going to win that fight, but Cotto was just the better fighter.


----------



## moezee (Nov 13, 2007)

cotto made me eat my words but that was a close fight. i guess he was a better fighter then mosley that night i hope mosley gets a rematch....


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone managing to catch Hatton/Mayweather 24/7?


----------



## maelith (Nov 29, 2007)

Finally Pacquiao vs Marquez is officially on, this will be a great fight!!





> By Dan Rafael of ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But first things first: Marquez-Pacquiao II.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone catching Jones Jr vs Trinidad?


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Anyone managing to catch Hatton/Mayweather 24/7?



There's a rumor going around that Pacquiao and Hatton will be matching up after the Marquez fight.

That's the one I wanna see, I'm tired of Mexicans vs. Pacquiao.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

That shit's absurd Pacquiao's a featherweight..I bet he wont even last with the lightweights let alone a welterweight.

Yeah I caught it, Jones got em. It was an aight fight, I mean thats what you expect from both of them. It wasnt such a relevant fight for me. Pavlik vs Calzaghe would've been dope. But I heard Hopkins signed on against Calzaghe..


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> That shit's absurd Pacquiao's a featherweight..I bet he wont even last with the lightweights let alone a welterweight.
> 
> Yeah I caught it, Jones got em. It was an aight fight, I mean thats what you expect from both of them. It wasnt such a relevant fight for me. Pavlik vs Calzaghe would've been dope. But I heard Hopkins signed on against Calzaghe..



I know about how insane it is to move up to lightweight. I read it in the Philippine papers (well, not exactly the most trusting source). Pacquiao wants to move up in weight so I don't f'ing know how he's gonna adjust, but Hatton is someone they want to fight according to the article. 

Then again, it may be just the Pacquiao hype network at work. 

Calzaghe - I've never seen, just heard. We usually get US boxing here, so the  Welsh great is unknown in these parts.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

you from philippines bengus? heh I got some flip homies...awesome dancers (bboys) and food's pretty damn good lol. Anyway you must be proud as hell with Pacquiao, he's a real good fighter. I like em alot but marquez is one tough bastard, thinks its gonna be a thrilla lol?

Calzaghe's undefeated, I seen him beat Lacy and Manfredo. I thought maybe it would be him and Pavlik since Pavlik whooped Taylor's ass but go figure.


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> you from philippines bengus? heh I got some flip homies...awesome dancers (bboys) and food's pretty damn good lol. Anyway you must be proud as hell with Pacquiao, he's a real good fighter. I like em alot but marquez is one tough bastard, thinks its gonna be a thrilla lol?
> 
> Calzaghe's undefeated, I seen him beat Lacy and Manfredo. I thought maybe it would be him and Pavlik since Pavlik whooped Taylor's ass but go figure.



Yep. I'm Flip. hehe...

Proud about Pacquiao? As a fighter, yeah. As a media hype fixture here? No. 

Pacquiao's a force of nature in the Philippines. He commands network bidding wars for his coverage. I'm kinda sick of him and the media hype that follows him. Think of a pop song hammered over and over by Celine Dion. That's Pacquiao in a nutshell in the Philippine media.

So far he's caused a war between two of the top media conglomerates for his fights and in the process managed to remove my cable access to a) WWE on demand, b) America's Next Top Model, c) NFL games, d) NBA TV, e) Spanish Primera Liga, f) Euroleague basketball... I can't switch cable providers due to my area limitations. 

So you can probably guess I'm pissed off because of it. 

I might not even get PPV for his next fight because my cable provider's mother company might not even provide it. So I'll be watching on free tv the fight in delayed telecast in the form of segments of rounds in between a gazillion tv commercials. 

The guy's probably trying to make as much money as possible, and I think he deserves every penny. But the repurcussions of what he does alongside it (such as his known gambling addictions) is what irks me... He's tried to switch  promotional outfits and done other controversial stuff that hasn't put him up in a total good light here.

But the guy really has so much media pull here. Michael Jordan in his prime would probably be his only conceivable challenger, and then MJ would lose the media fight if they went head to head in the ratings.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats wack..can't believe he's that kind of a guy. No offense i mean I always thought bein third world an all would make use his money an influence to make his country better. He could learn from Ali lol. Thanks for the Pacquiao inside news, couldn't tell from just watchin him fight. Well like I said he better forget about money an start training his ass off, Marquez is dangerous.


----------



## bengus (Jan 22, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Thats wack..can't believe he's that kind of a guy. No offense i mean I always thought bein third world an all would make use his money an influence to make his country better. He could learn from Ali lol. Thanks for the Pacquiao inside news, couldn't tell from just watchin him fight. Well like I said he better forget about money an start training his ass off, Marquez is dangerous.



Well, I hope you don't leave with too bad an impression of him on my account. I was ranting (I'm really only pissed off about my lack of cable channels now)... so I'll try to be a bit more fair about him...


Pacquiao to a lot of Filipinos is a hero. There's no denying that, that's why the ratings. He's almost mythical in a sense that whatever he does in public is forgiveable to most people's eyes.

That's not to say people blindly believe in him and that they'll go along with whatever he does. He once had a public music concert that had the auditorium half-empty - charging a third-world public US$500 front row seats to watch him sing may have been a good reason to stay away. He ran for congress in his home district and the people came out in droves to vote against him. (people here generally think anyone who runs for congress are crooks...)

Consider that and the scandal with him signing under two promoters:



> Wiki entry: In September 2006, Pacquiao signed a major deal with Golden Boy Promotions (GBP), headed by Oscar de la Hoya, which is good for seven fights.[4] This development was confirmed by coach Freddie Roach. Under the deal, Pacquiao is guaranteed a prize money of US$5 million for each fight. With regard to profits made on each fight, Pacquiao will be receiving at least 90% while the remaining 10% will go to Golden Boy Promotions.
> 
> Pacquiao and Morales fought for a third time (with the "series" tied 1-all) on November 18, 2006. Witnessed by a near-record crowd of 18,276, the match saw Pacquiao defeating Morales via a third-round knockout at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas.[5]
> 
> After the Pacquiao-Morales rematch, Arum announced that Manny returned his signing bonus check back with Golden Boy Promotions signalling intentions to stay with Top Rank. This resulted in GBP's decision to sue the famed fighter over contractual breaches.[6]



There's also his gambling habits that have been the source of controversy that's been written extensively in the papers that has caused Pacquiao to sue for libel. I'm close to the Billiards circuit here and Manny loses a lot of money to the sharks here. On one account he lost something close to $4000 playing a single billiards match against a female pro-player where he was clearly totally outclassed. He lost a match sometime later against a Japanese female again in high stakes. 

There's a phrase in Filipino: "_Mukhang Pera_" meaning "he looks like money" - it's an insult given to someone who thinks of money above all things. This is what some of those who've tired of Pacquiao feel when they speak about him.

There's a good side to him though. Ali would never be accused of being a family man. Pacquiao's is often seen in public with his wife and two children even in tv ads:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9D_kTlt2G8[/YOUTUBE]

Pacquiao's wife and two kids in a McDonalds TV ad. (dunno if this is a front, but I've never heard of Pacquiao womanizing even in rumor)

He supports the sport of billiards by sponsoring tournaments here for mid-level pros trying to break big onto the world stage. One of the winners of one of his tourneys went on a spectacular run to the finals in the 2007 World Pool Championship by Matchroom Sports. This is something I've always admired about him.

I don't know what he's done for charity, but Pacquiao's run for Congress was with the "public good" in mind - even though the public didn't buy it for a second. 

He's not a bad guy really. Just someone who doesn't understand the consequences his impact has on the public and how to properly conduct himself. 

I don't think he's that egotistical either. He's willing to share the spotlight with others like Jet-Li, even his old opponent Morales in this ad:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbMd4QOsfDA[/YOUTUBE]

Nowadays, Morales himself is a local celebrity here. His image has popped up endorsing products in Manila several times already. He's been to the country several times and loves coming over here. 

As for Marquez, Pacquiao for all the public hype about being "distracted" has never shown up to a boxing match without being fully conditioned and ready for it.

He'll be ready. He needs that belt. I want to see the hunger that beat Barrera the first time.

Then they can go make a commercial together.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh so he's ballin it up! ahah I can understand that. He's doing what roy jones, oscar, and all these top rated boxers in the us does, its all good. I mean besides runnin for congress which is different here, these guys did that, flossin, droppin cash on crap tables, an makin music records. I just thought he was one of those humble ass dudes you know? 

For the Marquez fight though, you're right he better be. I think Marquez is in a whole new level than Barrera or Morales. He does not stop punching strong blows, sharp and accurate. Plus he's tough as fuck! he took a Juarez hook and didnt faze him. To me they just about the same level of power but Marquez is technically more sound (deadly combinations). Pacquiao on the other hand needs to refine his punches. He needs to show that his blows is alot harder, faster and sharper than before. And needs to find a way to make his left land which he always do (Freddy Roach). He needs to be the one that hits the hardest, and put a scare in Marquez. Hopefully he punks Marquez out on the fight..Wanted to put money on Pacquiao but man Im having second thoughts after I paid attention to Marquez..


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 15, 2008)

Mayweather really does need a slap.


Anyone catching the Marquez/Pacquiao rematch in a few hours? Should be great.

(Couldn't help the double post as I needed to bump this thread, gah)


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Mar 17, 2008)

Ewww great fight i need to re-watch it i had pac winning the 11th and jmm winning the 1st but everybody seems to have it the other way.

I gave it to Jmm overall but what ever I want to see Pac at 140 simply because its thicker div than 135 imo


----------



## delirium (Mar 17, 2008)

There's always a party at my house when pac-man fights. Enjoyed it muchly. Except when all the females here were screaming at really inappropriate times. >.<

Can't wait to see pac go up a weight class though after what jmm said post fight I wouldn't mind them having one more rematch and with pac clocking the shit outta him.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2008)

I personally don't know why Marquez is complaining to me he should have got a split decission win, the fight in my eyes was balance save for the knockdown which pushed it to Pac for me.

Seeing the fight it further jutstifies why Mayweather is ranked higher than him pound 4 pound too. Floyd is a superiour boxer Pac in my opinion still needs to work on his balance I guess the pay off is that he hits hard for someone of his weight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 24, 2008)

delirium said:


> There's always a party at my house when pac-man fights. Enjoyed it muchly. Except when all the females here were screaming at really inappropriate times. >.<



Hahah, that sounds awesome. None of my friends have any clue who Pac is, and my family aren't interested either, so I had to watch it in cold solitude. I like the buzz-like atmosphere of big fights, quite cool that you had that.



> I personally don't know why Marquez is complaining to me he should have got a split decission win, the fight in my eyes was balance save for the knockdown which pushed it to Pac for me.
> 
> Seeing the fight it further jutstifies why Mayweather is ranked higher than him pound 4 pound too. Floyd is a superiour boxer Pac in my opinion still needs to work on his balance I guess the pay off is that he hits hard for someone of his weight.



Agreed on all points. Marquez did very well, but that KD sealed his fate. In fact, it was the knockdowns that sealed his fate in the first fight, too. The lesson is obvious -- stop freakin' getting knocked down if you want to win. Although against someone who is as fast and powerful as Pacman, I suppose that's easier said than done.

And yeah, Mayweather is easily P4P1 for me, despite what many argue. He has many faults -- the stupid emphasis on money, the way he's rematching Hoya instead of fighting Cotto, etc -- but when he's in the ring he's just brilliant.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2008)

What do you all think about many boxers and boxing writer's criticisms of MMA?


----------



## illusion (Apr 2, 2008)

Nameless said:


> What do you all think about many boxers and boxing writer's criticisms of MMA?



They're obviously just threatened, they're both competing for the same market and fan base.

I used to be a huge boxing fan, but I stopped watching because of all the bullshit. I'm sure everyone in here knows what I'm talking about, the ridiculous decisions (seriously, some of those judges should've been arrested on the spot), everyone and their momma having belts and fighters dodging competition (this has gotten a little better though).

I still enjoy watching a few fighters like Pac-Man, Hopkins and Floyd, but in my opinion the sport is slowly dieing. It doesn't help that MMA is getting so big as well (the fastest growing sport in the world).


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 2, 2008)

Nameless said:


> What do you all think about many boxers and boxing writer's criticisms of MMA?



Ignorance on their part.

As Illusion stated, they feel threatened. I'm not surprised, really, because MMA has exploded in popularity recently while the heavyweight division of boxing has been decaying slowly but surely -- and it's only the heavyweight division that most average people care about. Sad but true. To be fair, though, there has also been a lot of ignorant comments from the MMA camp directed at boxing -- I find it all ludicrous and childish, personally. At the end of the day they shouldn't be competing with one another, but focusing on their own sport. Boxing people need to concentrate on eliminating the idiotic amount of titles in divisions and return to the 'one champion per division' concept as well as get the sport back on normal TV rather than HBO PPV, and MMA people need to concentrate on building off this recent surge of popularity and maintaining it, which, so far, they seem to be doing well. 

One thing I found amusing, though, is Silva challenging Roy Jones Jr to a pure boxing match. Don't get me wrong, Silva is brilliant, but even a shot Roy Jones (and he is indeed shot, and _years_ past his best) should be able to handle him in a pure boxing match, just as Silva would easily dominate Jones in an MMA match. It's a silly idea.



> the ridiculous decisions (seriously, some of those judges should've been arrested on the spot)



Agreed. The judging for Whitaker/Chavez, for example, was an utter disgrace. Seriously appalling.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 5, 2008)

Khan stops Kristjansen in the 7th. Was a decent fight, nothing special. Finishing was quite exicting though, however Khan landed a cheap shot while Kristjansen was down on one knee *shakes head*


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2008)

> Khan stops Kristjansen in the 7th. Was a decent fight, nothing special. Finishing was quite exicting though, however Khan landed a cheap shot while Kristjansen was down on one knee *shakes head*



I have heard him speaking about how he wants to fight Cassamayor or Campbell this year. In my honest opinion he would get a thorough beating he has a glass chin I saw Cassamayor fight the other day he is more experienced than Khan, can take punches better and has the power to put him down. Khan is putting too much faith in his footwork 

If he pulled it off props to him I just don't think he will. That's what annoys me with british boxers though they get overhyped. Ricky Hatton is an example some people ( granted they were just football louts) expected Hatton to KO Mayweather in the opening rounds.

_______

I find the critisms immature both ways, I don't know why they feel the need to compete with one another. Too me both boxing and MMA are represented by athletes who put a lot of toil into making the level required they should just learn to respect it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 5, 2008)

GrimeWire said:


> however Khan landed a cheap shot while Kristjansen was down on one knee *shakes head*



Aye, I have no clue why he did that, because he clearly didn't need to. I can only assume that he got too 'into it' and didn't think the Dane had gone completely down. Bad move though, because you can actually be disqualified for hitting people when they're down (ala Roy Jones Jr) or at the very least get a point or two taken away. Ultimately it didn't matter I suppose, as Kristjansen was never really in the fight. I had Khan winning pretty much every round. 



> I have heard him speaking about how he wants to fight Cassamayor or Campbell this year.



Far too soon for Khan. I wouldn't say that his chin is glass, but it's definitely not iron either. It seems to have a question mark hanging over it for now. Khan needs more experience and also needs to be a little less 'raw' and more controlled. Near the end he was flurrying too wildly and leaving himself exposed to counters, and he needs to focus on being more calm and precise when finishing instead of wasting energy needlessly.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 7, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the Miguel Cotto v Alfonso Gomez fight ?

For me i hope Cotto wins.


----------



## illusion (Apr 7, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> What are your thoughts on the Miguel Cotto v Alfonso Gomez fight ?
> 
> For me i hope Cotto wins.



This fight is rediculous, Cotto is going destroy Gomez.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 8, 2008)

illusion said:


> This fight is rediculous, Cotto is going destroy Gomez.



If Mayweather wasn't so ridiculous himself, he can give Cotto chance and fight him.


----------



## illusion (Apr 8, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> If Mayweather wasn't so ridiculous himself, he can give Cotto chance and fight him.



I completely agree with you about Mayweather, that's why I switched to UFC. Boxers and managers don't have control over who they're gonna fight, so we get to see the best of the best going at it in their prime.

If it does happen in the future though, that's one of the few boxing matches I'd pay to watch.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 8, 2008)

> I have heard him speaking about how he wants to fight Cassamayor or Campbell this year.



Cassamayor and Campbell are at the end stages of their career, Khan i feel would beat them. Although i agree his chin isnt strong, Limond proved that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 8, 2008)

Cotto should deal with Gomez without too much trouble. I won't completely count Gomez out though, simply because of his immense heart and chain punching. Sadly, I foresee him getting knocked out, though; Cotto is by all appearances far above Gomez's league.

And yes, Mayweather should definitely fight and beat Cotto. If he does this then there really won't be anything left for him to prove in the sport.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 8, 2008)

illusion said:


> They're obviously just threatened, they're both competing for the same market and fan base.
> 
> I used to be a huge boxing fan, but I stopped watching because of all the bullshit. I'm sure everyone in here knows what I'm talking about, the ridiculous decisions (seriously, some of those judges should've been arrested on the spot), everyone and their momma having belts and fighters dodging competition (this has gotten a little better though).
> 
> I still enjoy watching a few fighters like Pac-Man, Hopkins and Floyd, but in my opinion the sport is slowly dieing. It doesn't help that MMA is getting so big as well (the fastest growing sport in the world).





Dream Brother said:


> Ignorance on their part.
> 
> As Illusion stated, they feel threatened. I'm not surprised, really, because MMA has exploded in popularity recently while the heavyweight division of boxing has been decaying slowly but surely -- and it's only the heavyweight division that most average people care about. Sad but true. To be fair, though, there has also been a lot of ignorant comments from the MMA camp directed at boxing -- I find it all ludicrous and childish, personally. At the end of the day they shouldn't be competing with one another, but focusing on their own sport. Boxing people need to concentrate on eliminating the idiotic amount of titles in divisions and return to the 'one champion per division' concept as well as get the sport back on normal TV rather than HBO PPV, and MMA people need to concentrate on building off this recent surge of popularity and maintaining it, which, so far, they seem to be doing well.
> 
> One thing I found amusing, though, is Silva challenging Roy Jones Jr to a pure boxing match. Don't get me wrong, Silva is brilliant, but even a shot Roy Jones (and he is indeed shot, and _years_ past his best) should be able to handle him in a pure boxing match, just as Silva would easily dominate Jones in an MMA match. It's a silly idea.





Jio said:


> I find the critisms immature both ways, I don't know why they feel the need to compete with one another. Too me both boxing and MMA are represented by athletes who put a lot of toil into making the level required they should just learn to respect it.


I will admit that I'm heavily biased(obviously), but in MMA's defense, it was all... in defense.

It was boxers and boxing writers that were attacking MMA as a sport, in the beginning.  All MMA reps have done is try to defend themselves and what they do.

Shit, boxing people have even gone so far as to try to say that MMA is more dangerous than boxing... even though an average of 11 deaths occur a *year* in boxing and yet, in MMA, I could count on one hand how many times someone has died(I know of only two) since the sport started conducting sanctioned fights.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> And yes, Mayweather should definitely fight and beat Cotto. If he does this then there really won't be anything left for him to prove in the sport.


Mayweather wont have it easy against Cotto.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 8, 2008)

It certainly won't be easy, but I'd still bet on him to outpoint Cotto. Cotto is good, but Mayweather is that all-important one level higher.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Predictions for the 12th:
Cotto  KO by 8
Margarito TKO by 7
Tarver UD
Dawson TKO

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 12, 2008)

Poor Gomez. Sad to watch, but I knew it would happen.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2008)

The fight shouldn't have happened. It should have been stopped earlier at the end of the day boxers are not killers, Cotto couldn't punch him with venom after round 4. Why his corner chose to pursue I don't know.

Margarito gave Cintron a controlled beating, I guess he will fight Cotto later this year.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 13, 2008)

ShowTime Boxing wasnt that impressive tonight...

But HBO was damn good. I mean Cotto obviously won a one sided match. Gomez was punished too much. But I thought the Cintron/Margarito fight was easily the best of the night. Gotta give it to Cintron, Cuz he did try but Margarito was just way too much.

Fuck Mayweather/Cotto now cuz we all know it would end in a UD victory for one of them. I cant wait till Cotto/Margarito! That'll be a Super Fight to remember!


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 13, 2008)

It was such a mis-match. When the fight was announced i knew that Cotto will knock him out.

Come on Mayweather agree to fight Cotto and give one exciting fight for 2009.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2008)

The longer Mayweather waits, the more difficult it will eventually be for him, simply because of his age. He's not past his prime yet, but he's not exactly getting any younger, either. Every day he waits before fighting Cotto is another day that hurts him and elevates Cotto's chances.

Of course, that's all null if he decides to _never_ fight Cotto. But if he does that I'll just lose all my respect for him.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welterweight is probably the BEST division out there right now hands down imo. I see 3 BIG money fights for Mayweather at or around Welterweight. Cuz we all know that he's really not into for the sport any more he's all about the money now. Hence the name change from "Pretty Boy" to "Money Mayweather"

1 being Oscar De La Hoya. This is obvious for everyone to see. Even though the first match wasnt didnt live to the hype, you still have America's "Golden Boy" versus the biggest undefeated villain in Boxing. I think this will be Floyd's First Fight. 

2 being Rickiy Hatton. Even though Ricky Hatton lost the first, I personally think that'll make him a more popular fighter. As for for being a better fighter we wont know till we see him in action again. But this guy draws crowds of 50,000+ Brits easily. Imagine Ricky winning his next 3 fights against above average competition. He'll then want to avenge his first loss by fighting Mayweather again. That'll make a HUGE Matchup for the Middle of Next Year!

3 being Miguel Cotto! I'm not saying that Cotto isnt ready for Mayweather yet but He still needs to get his name up there. An impressive win over Margarito and a Unification with Quintana and Cotto will be a household name worldwide! There'll be NO WAY Mayweather could deny a Match-Up that Huge! It would be bigger than a rematch with De La Hoya and with Hatton put together. It would be another battle of Unbeatens to see who is the REAL King of the Welterweights!

If Mayweather does only choose BIG Money fights from this point on, than I think that is the best route to go


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 14, 2008)

Apparently Cotto will fight Margarito in July.


----------



## illusion (Apr 14, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> Apparently Cotto will fight Margarito in July.



This is actually a really good fight, Margarito is a puncing machine and if Cotto isn't careful, he could lose in points. I still think Cotto will win, though, but it isn't a gimme fight.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2008)

bets

Boxing fans, any predictions?

DB hooked me up with the upcoming title fights.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 15, 2008)

Max Kellerman exposed:

[YOUTUBE]0uA8hcv1MzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 15, 2008)

yo wtf that is sick!!! max rappin??! aaaaah shit rumble young man rumble!


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 15, 2008)

According to promoter Bob Arum the Cotto vs Margarito fight is a go ahead in July.

This will be the TRUE championship fight of the Welterweight division.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> According to promoter Bob Arum the Cotto vs Margarito fight is a go ahead in July.
> 
> This will be the TRUE championship fight of the Welterweight division.



 tears of joy


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 19, 2008)

​
Here we go...

Rumble old men, rumble!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Max Kellerman exposed:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0uA8hcv1MzA[/YOUTUBE]



Wow...


Why couldn't James Butler find his way onto that set?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 19, 2008)

That's not funny, man -- murder isn't a joke.

Butler is a sick, pathetic man. I knew it right after what he did to Richard Grant, and then when he killed Sam Kellerman it was just completely confirmed.


----------



## Highmura (Apr 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can watch Hopkins Vs Calzaghe online tonight?


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 19, 2008)

It should be on Sopcast. 

come on calzaghe!


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 19, 2008)

Calzaghe wins!! by SD

was a terrible match. Hopkins was his usual self.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 20, 2008)

Ugly fight. Very ugly. 

Then again, it's a Hopkins fight, so that should be expected. He's very crafty, that guy -- he uses absolutely everything possible to its maximum potential, and indulges heavily in fouls and clever tricks, such as the use of his head and suspiciously long recovery time he took after getting a 'low blow'. He even fought with a good gameplan -- draw Calzaghe in, let him get sloppy with those wide swings, and nail him with a straight right hand, the punch that often works best against a southpaw. It sure as hell knocked Calzaghe down in that first round, and that was definitely the most shocking moment of the fight, for me. After that Calzaghe took over, though. I think he won fairly, although he definitely didn't dominate Hopkins, and it was close. 

Not much action really, but still interesting due to the mind games and tactics Hopkins made use of, and the way Calzaghe changed the flow of the fight from his terrible first round. I have no interest in seeing a rematch, though. 

Was it boring? In some spots, definitely. Then again, if you really want to see boring, look at Audley Harrison vs Danny Williams in their first fight. Utterly appalling and a sure-fire way to cure insomnia.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hopkins is one of my all time favorite fighters. But what can I say, He got beat fair and square. No bullshitting, Calzaghe was the better man that night. But I will say that the fight was the ugliest and one of the most boring I saw in a LONG time. But like you said, It was a Hopkins fight...

I think Joe obviously got more hurt during the fight, but his output in the later rounds is what guranteed his victory. I dont think Hopkins was hurt once the whole fight though. Man I gotta tell ya though, I thought the first 5 or 6 rounds were Either Or, but after that, Hopkins Just stopped. Its like he was so focused on messing Joe's Gameplan up that he didnt focus on his own.

Retire Hopkins, your done man, great career no doubt.

Calzaghe, Pavlik will give you a fight early on but I think you can easily win a one sided decision on him. Fight Roy Jones if you do fight again. That'll make for a good fight. Plus he said he'll come to Wales


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 21, 2008)

Fuck Calzaghe, i never wanted him to win angry


----------



## illusion (Apr 21, 2008)

One word, BOOOORING!

I've learned my leasson, only Pac-man fights for me.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 24, 2008)

illusion said:


> I've learned my leasson, only Pac-man fights for me.


Him and Diaz should be a entertaining fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 25, 2008)

Prince Naseem talks about a comeback at Lightweight:

[YOUTUBE]kYtnwxNbFtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 28, 2008)

What are your thoughts on De La Hoya vs Forbes match up?


----------



## Id (Apr 28, 2008)

@Prince N.....er I still remember when Barrera put him on his ass.

Possibly the best come back I have ever seen.
Diego Corrales vs Jose Luis Castillo

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imZaiGJgbsw[/YOUTUBE]




Runner Up.
*Julio Cesar Chavez -vs- Meldrick Taylor*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx8WQB_C2Hg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> What are your thoughts on De La Hoya vs Forbes match up?


De La Hoya will win by decision.  Even if Forbes has the better punch stats at the end of the night...the fight will be given to Oscar because of the potential Floyd Mayweather rematch.  Remember how Felix Sturm got screwed?  Same thing would happen to Forbes.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 2, 2008)

I think it'll be a good match up. I think Forbes will give him a run for his money. but the bigger stronger oscar has this.

If any of u guys pay attention 2 the lower weight classes, there's some development for a match up between Juan Manuel Marquez and Nate Cambell at LightWeight!


----------



## Id (May 3, 2008)

Cant say I have bin keeping up with the light weight devision to much.

But I am looking forward to Diaz vs Pac Man bout. I think Diaz might take this.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 5, 2008)

Id said:


> I think Diaz might take this.



You really think so? Do you think it's cuz the fact that Pacman is moving up in weight and won't adjust right? Or do you think that Diaz would just give Pac the work?
Cuz I think Pac will embarrass Diaz. Even if it aint by KO I think he would win a Wide UD


----------



## Id (May 5, 2008)

Tmb04 said:


> You really think so? *Do you think it's cuz the fact that Pacman is moving up in weight and won't adjust right?* Or do you think that Diaz would just give Pac the work?
> Cuz I think Pac will embarrass Diaz. Even if it aint by KO I think he would win a Wide UD



Mostly due, to weight gain. 

I remember, someone mentioning Pac Man should move up to welter weight, and challenge Cotto


----------



## Tmb04 (May 5, 2008)

I agree that it's hard to adjust to a new weight class and immediatly fight Top Competition like Pac Man. But I dont think that 5 pounds will make that much of a difference.

Going from 130 to 147 is retarded though no matter who you are. I'm not saying all the Welter Weights would beat Pac but Most of the Top 10 probably could...


----------



## Id (May 8, 2008)

Tmb04 said:


> I agree that it's hard to adjust to a new weight class and immediatly fight Top Competition like Pac Man. But I dont think that 5 pounds will make that much of a difference.
> 
> Going from 130 to 147 is retarded though no matter who you are. I'm not saying all the Welter Weights would beat Pac but Most of the Top 10 probably could...



Your probably right, maybe I am a being bias. Since he is Diaz is Hispanic and from Chicago.  Though, I do think that lately the hype up of beating recognized boxers (recent Mexican legends), are a bit exaggerated. Since they are aging, but then Diaz isn’t exactly among the most talented.  

I would love, to see Pac Man take on a J.C. Chaves at his prime.  


Hey want to make an E-Bet?  (note: This goes out to anyone.) 
I bet 10,000 to your 2,000 rep points that Diaz will win this fight.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 8, 2008)

Id said:


> Your probably right, maybe I am a being bias. Since he is Diaz is Hispanic and from Chicago.  Though, I do think that lately the hype up of beating recognized boxers (recent Mexican legends), are a bit exaggerated. Since they are aging, but then Diaz isn?t exactly among the most talented.
> 
> I would love, to see Pac Man take on a J.C. Chaves at his prime.
> 
> ...



I see your point there. But JMM wasn't exactly washed up either. Barrera and Morales were were obviously past their prime's tho.

Pac and Prime Chavez would have been a Great fight tho. Cant pick a winner for that...

I'll take ya bet tho. My 2k to ya 10k.


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

Amir Khan. is there anything left to say, and yes i know i'm british, and hence might be slightly bias, but i dont care.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 10, 2008)

Khan is a mixed bag, really.

Very impressive handspeed, a good sense of when and where to punch, decent (but not great) power, and he does seem to be showing some improvement from fight to fight. He also seems to have good stamina. He may have a shaky chin, though -- the fact that Limond managed to deck him (albeit with a combination rather than with a single punch) is worrying, considering Khan's aspirations on the world level. There's also his questionable defensive skills, and the fact that he lacks experience against big punchers -- his manager keeps throwing him in with people who can't hit well, and that may be detrimental down the line. 

I think he should be able to win a world title, though. I'm just unsure of how good he'll be at that level, and how long he can 'reign', because of his mixed qualities. The fact that he's changing his coach is a step in the right direction -- if he teams up with someone like Roger Mayweather, Mayweather Sr or Roach then he could definitely improve vastly.

The best prospect out there is Gamboa, in my opinion. Hugely talented and skilled, with fast hands, power, great reflexes, a lot of amateur experience, etc. The only drawback is that he's fairly old to be starting pro boxing now, and so his fire will burn bright but burn out quickly. Khan has more of a chance to make a long impact because of his young age and the fact that he has time to really learn and condition himself, but Gamboa is the more talented out of the two.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (May 13, 2008)

Judging by the posts I guess you guys were talking about prospects allow me to throw in the name Andre Dirrell.


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2008)

> Cruiserweight world champion David Haye, who plans to move up to the more lucrative heavyweight division, relinquished his WBC version of the title on Monday.
> 
> "David Haye has relinquished his WBC cruiserweight championship and is requesting the WBC to rate him in the heavyweight division, hoping that his second dream, to win the WBC green and gold heavyweight championship, becomes true in the near future," WBC president Jose Sulaiman said. "The WBC wishes David Haye the best of luck in the heavyweight division and confirms complete support to him as well."
> 
> ...



Who's as excited about this as I am? I saw Haye's fight v. Maccarinelli, and he absolutely _destroyed_ Maccarinelli, in the 2nd round no less! This will certainly bring some intrigue to the heavyweight division.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 15, 2008)

Haye is an entertaining fighter -- that right hand is absolutely explosive. Poor Maccarinelli never had a chance. I'm looking forward to seeing how he performs in the heavyweight division, because that division has been utterly dull for years now.

I found Haye's confrontation with Klitschko fairly comical:

[YOUTUBE]jnOANul82Tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2008)

Yes, he'll bring a bit more speed to the heavyweight division, which is much needed.


----------



## Id (May 15, 2008)

Right now I would love to see, Joe Calzaghe vs. Floyd Mayweather - for the middle weight.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 15, 2008)

You know what, I do like Haye quite a bit, mouthy or not and I hope he does great at the HW division. But to outright challenge Klitschko like that, I think Klitschko would KO him quite early if that were Haye's first HW fight. What Haye should do is Challenge Povetkin or challenge Sam Peter. Hell he could even challenge Vitali Klitschko. A win against anyone of them 3 right now and Wlad would more than likely fight Haye after Thompson


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2008)

> Right now I would love to see, Joe Calzaghe vs. Floyd Mayweather - for the middle weight.


Mayweather v. Cotto or Pavlik v. Cotto are the fights I'm itching to see in those weight divisions.


> You know what, I do like Haye quite a bit, mouthy or not and I hope he does great at the HW division. But to outright challenge Klitschko like that, I think Klitschko would KO him quite early if that were Haye's first HW fight. What Haye should do is Challenge Povetkin or challenge Sam Peter. Hell he could even challenge Vitali Klitschko. A win against anyone of them 3 right now and Wlad would more than likely fight Haye after Thompson


Could he take the Nigerian Nightmare down? I've admittedly never seen Peter fight, but I've heard he's a monster.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 16, 2008)

> Could he take the Nigerian Nightmare down? I've admittedly never seen Peter fight, but I've heard he's a monster



... Well you heard right. If you ever played Punch Out for NES this guy will remind you of Sandman from that game. Seriously tho, He's slow but he's an Unorthodox Monster with Power 11/10. He's like 5"10 or 5"11 but he weigh like 240+. Haye could no doubt outbox the guy, but if he got cocky and wanted to show off and trade punches then David Haye's career would be over quick..


----------



## EMPRA (May 20, 2008)

*Cotto-Margarito Is Official!*



> It is quite possibly the best fight that can be made in today's welterweight division. Fight fans anticipate a spectacular, give-and-take war that will likely be the fight of the year. The tickets will sell like hot cakes, and the pay-per-view sales will go through the roof. The fight in question? As surely every fight fan can guess, the match-up I'm talking about is the Miguel Cotto-Antonio Margarito showdown.
> 
> Well, the fight is now official and the two men will meet at The MGM Grand in Las Vegas on July 26th. According to Dan Rafael of ESPN.com, promoter Bob Arum obtained both fighters' signatures and the fight is a go. Arum revealed this great news to ESPN earlier today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, and Mayweahter vs. De La Hoya is official as well. I whish they cut the bullshit, and go strait to Cotto vs. Mayweather.


----------



## Perverse (May 20, 2008)

I read about the Cotto fight. Mayweather needs to fight him already.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 20, 2008)

cotto-margarito is going to be an all out war! It definately has a chance at FotY. who's buyin this ppv?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 21, 2008)

I'll definitely watch it. It's going to be one hell of a fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2008)

Cotto vs Margarito I will watch, Mayweather vs LaHoya I won't watch. Due to the size difference between the two the match can't be anything other than boring.

Cotto vs Margario should be good, if I have to I will pay for it. Hope the winner then goes on to fight Mayweather in 2009. Fuck a rematch with Mayweather and Hatton, the match wasn't close enough to warrant one, Hatton got his ass beat straight he wasn't in the same league and it showed fighting in the UK wouldn't help him any he would just get his ass whipped again.

I mainly want Mayweather to fight Cotto and beat him so even the haters have to give him props. I don't care what people say about his attitude in boxing today he is probably my favourite fighter the amount he trains and his overall boxing ability a great defence with a careful offence. As an athlete I don't know how people can't respect him, in my honest opinion no boxer or fighter should get booed when walking out to a match the amount of work they put it to reach that level and stay there is disgusting it's a disrespect.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 24, 2008)

Malignaggi was the biggest joke of all time tonight.





...Never in my life have I seen a boxer having to get a haircut in the corner between rounds. It was almost a parody.


----------



## GottSein (May 25, 2008)

I hate my basic cable I couldn't get to watch the Hatton and Malignaggi fight although from the sound of it they didn't put up thier best performance. 

I'm really looking forward to the upcoming Cotto vs Margarito. That fight in my view will determine the #1 WW as Floyd is just a joke right now. He's even being stripped of his WBC belt as he has not defended it in so long. As a boxing fan a cotto vs Mayweather fight would be the best thing for the sport I just hope mayweather does not keep ducking this guy.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 25, 2008)

Here's how it should go down.
First Mayweather gets by DLH
then Cotto manages to get by Margarito (50/50)
then Hatton gets by Malignaggi.

Hatton *himself* wants Mayweather not the fans but the rematch would make a superfight.

*ALL* the boxing fans want Cotto to fight Mayweather. Hate to say it but his name still ain't as big as Hatton's yet.

Mayweather *Only* wants Money... So the biggest fight. Forget all the bullshit, after DLH he only has one fight left before I believe he hangs em up.

If Hatton and Cotto wins their next fight's then why not pit em against each other?? Maybe at 140? If Hatton Wins he clearly deserves a rematch. If Cotto wins His name will become bigger and he'll be an even Bigger Draw Worldwide. Mayweather Could't help but fight the winner right?


Who thinks this sounds like something good to think about?


----------



## Ippy (May 26, 2008)

Keep in mind that I don't pay that much attention to boxing, so whenever a title shot finishes, I need you guys to PM me or something.


----------



## Cochise (May 29, 2008)

Id said:


> Right now I would love to see, Joe Calzaghe vs. Floyd Mayweather - for the middle weight.



Calzaghe would kill him. Calzaghe to my knowledge has no interest in coming down into that division. He doesn't have need to, and it would be physically hard to do. When Taylor vs. Pavlik was in discussion, it was agreed that Taylor would fight in the Super Middleweight's. Mayweather will never put enough weight on to fight in the Super's, and with his body I can't really see him at 160 pounds either. Calzaghe vs. Pavlik is a fight to look for in the future. 



Dream Brother said:


> Malignaggi was the biggest joke of all time tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embarassing. I blame his trainer as much as him, they had to know it would be a problem in camp, yet did nothing about it. I laughed pretty hard though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 1, 2008)

Danny Williams vs Konstantin Airich was the most corrupt match I've ever seen in this sport. No question about it.

- At one point the round was stopped with _over a minute still left to go_, to save Airich from being knocked out. Even more ridiculous is that it was Airich's promoter who rang the bell in front of everyone, and even the camera caught it .

- Williams had to rip off the loose tape from his own glove because the ref never bothered to cut it off.

- Williams was deducted an obscene amount of points. Granted, he did stray below the belt line sometimes, but at other points he hit the body and the ref took away points for a 'low blow'.

- Williams knocked Airich down at one point, and the ref gave him the longest count I've ever seen. By the time he had counted to 10, it was most likely around 15/20 seconds in reality. It was -that- slow.

- Williams slipped and the ref decided to call it as a knockdown.

- There was a ridiculous amount of standing counts, and most of them were unjustified.

I have to say, this match was an utter disgrace. I'm glad Williams eventually managed to win despite all the idiocy. The fight is here if you want to see it.


----------



## Id (Jun 2, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Calzaghe would kill him. Calzaghe to my knowledge has no interest in coming down into that division. He doesn't have need to, and it would be physically hard to do. When Taylor vs. Pavlik was in discussion, it was agreed that Taylor would fight in the Super Middleweight's. Mayweather will never put enough weight on to fight in the Super's, and with his body I can't really see him at 160 pounds either. Calzaghe vs. Pavlik is a fight to look for in the future.



Your right, Its more like I wish to see Calzaghe fight some one like Mayweather. I didn?t put much in perspective that Mayweather weight should stay in the middle weight class. 



Tmb04 said:


> cotto-margarito is going to be an all out war! It definately has a chance at FotY. who's buyin this ppv?


Yeah, lately I hear Margarito being bit underrated. But he does not strike me as a person to back out. Hell yeah, I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

Who do you think will win Manny pacman or diaz?

Do you know manny pacman he's our national fist in the philippinee


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd be amazed to find a boxing fan who _doesn't_ know Pacman -- he's easily one of the most exciting fighters right now. Hell, I suppose you could even argue that he's _the_ most exciting fighter at present.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you very much i m honored


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 9, 2008)

up honored to see someone a fellow member of our country anyways good luck to pacman on his fight and surely he will win.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 10, 2008)

yo Pavlik whooped that ass!!


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

I wanna see Pavlik up against another marquee fighter.  I can't wait to see he in more big matches.

Any ideas of who De La Hoya is going to fight?  I take it he's going 154 or 147 for the next bout.  Plenty of promising match-ups to choose from there.  Some people are betting on Cotto since PBF retired.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 12, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> I wanna see Pavlik up against another marquee fighter.  I can't wait to see he in more big matches.
> 
> Any ideas of who De La Hoya is going to fight?  I take it he's going 154 or 147 for the next bout.  Plenty of promising match-ups to choose from there.  Some people are betting on Cotto since PBF retired.



Yeah i'd probably go for a Cotto fight too. De La Hoya draws like a mofo, i'm sure he could attract miguel seeing as the Mayweather fight won't happen anytime soon. I still see PBF coming back. 


Yeah, most boxing fans know Pacman. He's an elite in my opinion regardless of who thought he lost his last fight.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

De La Hoya doesn't have to worry about attracting them, its the other way around.  Cotto seems like a prime candidate, but I wouldn't be surprised if Hatton's name got thrown in the hat despite his recent bouts.

Manny is a great fighter known all over the world to boxing fans.

Anyone know about this Thompson character Klitschoko is going to fight?  Speaking of Klits, he needs to have his rematch with Peter.  The heavyweight championship is finally coming back together since Lennox Lewis retired.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 14, 2008)

De La Hoya is doing all this talking about how Floyd was too scared to fight Cotto but how he isn't.... Unless he wants to fight a 32-1 Cotto, he shouldn't look past Margarito. Cuz Marg has one hell of a chance of upsetting Cotto. No one cares about a DLH vs Cotto Match-up anyway. Atleast not anybody who supported Floyd/Cotto. All I'm saying to DLH is, Don't Count Magarito out yet and besides u already got Winky Wright calling u out. Why not fight him?

I actually see him fighting Pacman or Wright. Cotto just aint happening. But DLH is a businessman so the 4 names he got to choose from are Pacman, Hatton, Cotto and Mayweather. He MIGHT go after Wright if he's not too scared.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2008)

I would like to see DLH fight Roy jones or Calzahge instead of calling out fighters smaller than him De La Hoya needs to shut the fuck up he is one fighter I cannot stand I swear I read about him wanting to fight Pacman at one point.

I hope Mayweather comes out of retirement to fight Cotto then retires after a big pay day.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats wat i'm sayin Jio. DLH needs to stop callin out all the lil guys and stop struggling to make 147 or 150 and move his ass up to 160 or 168 and call out a one of the big names up there. I think he's too scared of the big boys tho considering wat B-Hop did to him. He only wants the money he dont want no war.

On Mayweather tho, I doubt he'll stay retired. He has to fight Cotto. I'm just sick of ppl not givin him no respect for wat he's done tho.  I like Cotto but I dont think he'd stand a chance against Floyd. That would be a big win for him. But just like when he beat Hatton then ppl brought up Cotto, When he beat Cotto ppl goin to bring up Mosley again or someone else..


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think Cotto could deal with Floyd I just want to two to fight for the same reason as you. If Mayweather beat Cotto people would finally accept his talent and I guess you're right they will always bring up some next fighter he should beat.

On why I don't think Cotto would beat Mayweather, Cotto to me is too rigid in comparison to PBF, I believe Mayweather would just pot shot him the entire fight winning clearly on points, if Cotto tired picking him off the same way he picked off Hatton.


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 21, 2008)

amir khannnnnnn ftw defo his toughest match, anyone other UK'rs watch it ?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 21, 2008)

The Khan fight was _very_ entertaining -- Gomez has so much heart, even though he's far past his prime. Khan's chin continues to look highly shaky, but I must say that his combination punching and speed impressed me. Very crisp punches. He'll have to improve a hell of a lot if he wants to become a world champion, though.


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 21, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> The Khan fight was _very_ entertaining -- Gomez has so much heart, even though he's far past his prime. Khan's chin continues to look highly shaky, but I must say that his combination punching and speed impressed me. Very crisp punches. He'll have to improve a hell of a lot if he wants to become a world champion, though.



yeah, i think he made way to many mistakes his left wasn't up it was a very entertaining fight indeed. That was a beautiful left from Micheal Gomez though surprised the fight lasted so long was hoping for a 2nd round knock out.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 22, 2008)

So who do you guys think Calzaghe will fight next? Pavlik or Roy Jones Jr.? 

Personally I'd like to see a showdown with Pavlik since they're both undefeated. Plus, Calzaghe said that a match with RJ would be his last one.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2008)

Diaz got merked.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Manny Pacquiao is a beast, he just dismantled David Diaz.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 29, 2008)

Who didn't see that coming?

Manny fucking wrecks everybodies shit.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratz to all pacman wins again


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 29, 2008)

Pacman never fails to deliver

Gotta appreciate Diaz's endurance and heart though. He always kept pushing forward and never backed down


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 29, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Bruce Lee was far more than just an actor  Ever heard of the Long Beach Karate Championships? There he showed everyone that he was in fact a martial artist. He even invented an own fighting style.





PerveeSage said:


> tyson confined himself to boxing when bruce lee was the first true mixed martial artist. i bet tyson does not even know what a parry is. bruce woulda MMAed his ass.





BandGeekNinja said:


> size matters not, what good is 3x strength when you can't even hit your target? Bruce is at the very least, twice as agile as tyson





PerveeSage said:


> you need to take a look at bruce's books and know what i know before you dismiss bruce. he was a perfectionist, and thought of things about fighting you would probably never think of.
> 
> all it would take would be one of bruce's infamous side kicks into the solar plexus, well out of range of a tyson punch, and then when tyson cant breathe, health bars would magically float over each person while a denominating voice said "finish him."
> 
> BTW, I am a mixed martial artist myself so I have a valid say.



Bruce Lee>>>>Mike Tyson guys.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm so fed up of arguing with morons about Lee that I just can't be bothered to do it yet again. Maybe I'll start pasting my old comments from other threads and save myself the hassle of typing out exactly the same stuff over and over again.

Oh, and Pacman is awesome. Very impressive.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Amir Khan who wins again .

he got knocked down in the second round, but came right back to delete the other dudes life.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2008)

I want someone to deck Khan the hype surrounding him is pissing me off now.

I'm happy for Pacquiao the fight should have ended earlier but I am glad it didn't by knocking him out their is no doubt. Also with Lacanzo, do you feel he stole that match.


Site note: Yeah the Bruce vs Tyson threads are stupid, the threads are usually split between two crowds, those with fighting experience and knowledge and those who only knowledge is through Kung fu movies.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ yea i want to see khan fight a top contender just so he can get ktfo. they should match him up against one of the peterson brothers, whichever one fights at lightweight.


pacman knocked his ass out tho!!! I 4got all about it tho. they'll probly replay it on HBO this coming weekend.

@Id
lol was our bet still on


----------



## Id (Jun 29, 2008)

I missed the fight!!!!

*off to DL the fight*

As for *MONEY* Mayweather retirement. I think he is just trying to squeeze out some more money. Want to get me out of retirement? How much more are you willing to pay? If not he is a punk for dodging Margarito and Cotto.


----------



## GrimeWire (Jun 30, 2008)

Jio said:


> Diaz got merked.



He did indeed, got battered differently. Manny made him look like a lost kid.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't wait for Cotto vs Margarito.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello boxing aficionados,

I recently saw some guy boxing on television. Every time he landed a hit, he would say "BAH" or "BOP" or something. I figured he had just heard the song "MMMM Bop" one too many times while training or something.


Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hello boxing aficionados,
> 
> I recently saw some guy boxing on television. Every time he landed a hit, he would say "BAH" or "BOP" or something. I figured he had just heard the song "MMMM Bop" one too many times while training or something.
> 
> ...





Some fighters have a habit of exhaling loudly right as they punch, it often comes across as a hissing noise. Some sort of theory behind it, apparently. Never heard someone saying BAH or BOP though, that's a tad odd. Was most likely just grunts of exertion.

...Or yeah, he could have been listening to that delightful Hanson song.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Some fighters have a habit of exhaling loudly right as they punch, it often comes across as a hissing noise. Some sort of theory behind it, apparently. Never heard someone saying BAH or BOP though, that's a tad odd. Was most likely just grunts of exertion.
> 
> ...Or yeah, he could have been listening to that delightful Hanson song.


I have actually wondered about that hissing thing before, but I never looked into it. But this guy, man, it kind of got annoying after a while. Of course, after I watched it with my nephew, I got in the habit of it. Now I will jokingly punch him in the head and say "BOP". He gets it, but nobody else I punch do.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2008)

Isn't the hissing just the sound of exhaling at a punch that boxers do in case of a potential counter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought it was more of a martial arts thing. You know, how they yell when punching/kicking. Boxers decided it was cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2008)

Boxing IS a martial art. =p


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 8, 2008)

I love how all we have to do is mention the keyword 'Hanson' and Davey is instantly attracted to this thread like lightning to a sharp metal pole.

And yeah, boxing is technically a martial art.

On another note:

I'm shocked that no one has mentioned this. It's only one round, but it was utter mayhem. Easily one of the most dramatic one-round fights I've ever seen. There's also a lot of justified controversy due to the headbutt that set up the KO punch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

You know what I mean.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ I was planning on watching that fight on ShoTime cuz i thought it would have went atleast 6 rounds. But it was over b4 i even turned it to showtime :/


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Some fighters have a habit of exhaling loudly right as they punch, it often comes across as a hissing noise. Some sort of theory behind it, apparently. Never heard someone saying BAH or BOP though, that's a tad odd. Was most likely just grunts of exertion.
> 
> ...Or yeah, he could have been listening to that delightful Hanson song.



The loud exhaling is so they do not run out of breath and tire out faster. I was told to do it when I trained and it works.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 9, 2008)

Pac-Valero guys!

Its coming guys!


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 9, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Pac-Valero guys!
> 
> Its coming guys!



Pacman-Valero
Diaz-Katsidas
Campbell-Guzman
Casamayor-Marquez

All these bouts comin outta LW!


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 21, 2008)

De La Hoya - Pacman anyone?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 21, 2008)

Considering how De La Hoya has been performing I don't think it would be that exciting, Pacman would definately win....


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 21, 2008)

i sure hope so. for dlh to call out pacman is an insult. i hope pacman knocks him out.

it also looks  like pavlik is going to fight hopkins in october


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, I think it will be a decent fight, but I definitely think Pavilik would win. I wish there would be some excitement with the heavyweights...=/


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 22, 2008)

One month before the Pavlik - Hopkins fight we'll get to see Roy Jones - Calzaghe. 2 awesome fights, I just can't wait.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm really excited about that, I really like RJJ and I can't wait to watch him fight Calzaghe.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm looking farward to amir khan taking on an american fighter in the future. he's been maturing with every fight, i think he's almost ready for the land of the "free"


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 23, 2008)

Calzaghe-Jones got postponed till Nov 8 due to a Calzaghe injury
Hopkins-Pavlik will be Oct 18 in NJ

I want Jones to Knock Calzaghe out and I dont even like Jones.

Hopkins tho Idk. He's one of my all time favorites. Pavlik is one of my current favorites also. So i dont even kno who i want to win that one yet


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 24, 2008)

So many awesome bouts are filling up the rest of this year.  Man oh man.  Anyone going to see Cotto - Margarito this weekend?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2008)

Roy Jones Jr is so deteriorated that this fight shouldn't even be happening, really -- he's only a 1/4 of his old prime self, and even that may be too generous. 

Cotto/Marg is going to be pure war.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2008)

B-Hop I want to lose, he should really hang his gloves up now. Though I feel he beat Calazgyge he is too old for this now, 44 I think. I never understand why they push themselves in these years.

Jones and Calzaghe would have been good when Jones was in his prime. Now, Dream brother is right, he has deteriorated. Still if this is his last fight and he really pushes himself to the limit he may be able to perform like he used to and pull out a win. I want Jones to win this match and finish his career on a high note.

Cotto and Magarito will be a war I would bet my money on Cotto to win though. I think what will help Cotto is that he is a better boxer than Magarito his jabs and body blows should tire Magarito down in the later rounds. I think he may TKO or KO him in honesty, I don't think Magarito has an impressive defence he will end up eating a lot of punches I don't see him catching Cotto with flush punches but not as efficiently. 

I just need to jack the cable box from my mum, Sky doesn't have Sentana :S


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Isn't Abraham aiming for Pavlik as well? His final round against Miranda was pretty brutal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Cotto vs. Margarito live-stream for those that want/miss it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2008)

I have to say, I'm surprised.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

God damn. Marg was fucking SENDO in that fight. Unrelenting. 647 fucking power punches.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Jul 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> God damn. Marg was fucking SENDO in that fight. Unrelenting. 647 fucking power punches.



 glad I didnt bet on this


----------



## GrimeWire (Jul 27, 2008)

MARGARITO WINS IN 11th BY KO

fucking fight!!

just wow

Cotto was brilliant in the opening 6, Marg took the 2nd. CREDIT to Margarito guy has HUGE heart. didnt once give up, deserved win imo

definetely fight of the year.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

Eleventh, actually.


----------



## Unbreakable (Jul 27, 2008)

Marg's stamina and ability to take a punch is just wow. He kept on coming and brawled his way to a knock out of Cotto. Throughout the fight you could see the punishing blows that Cotto threw but just didnt phase Marg at all. Now I know why Mayweather and Mosley ducked him. The man is a beast in the ring.


----------



## GrimeWire (Jul 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Eleventh, actually.



fixed


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!! 

that was a fuckin war

Upset of the year by far!

Best Chin in Boxing today by far!

Margarito would not let up the  pressure at all. even tho he was a bit sloppy his ass can take a hit i'll tell u that. Cotto couldnt do anything....

Still I don't think it was fight of the year.


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2008)

Jio said:


> I have to say, I'm surprised.



Your surprised, I lost $150....strait out of my pocket.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ 150? damnnnn'

I should have bet you then lol.

Seriously tho, I'm a Cotto fan but i'm an even bigger fan of Mexican Boxers. I wanted Margarito to win. But something made me think the only way Cotto could win was on points. Goin into the later rounds  i got a little worried especially when cotto kept runnin. But Marg put on that Pressure and handed him his first loss


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2008)

Tmb04 said:


> ^^ 150? damnnnn'
> 
> I should have bet you then lol.
> 
> Seriously tho, I'm a Cotto fan but i'm an even bigger fan of Mexican Boxers. I wanted Margarito to win. But something made me think the only way Cotto could win was on points. Goin into the later rounds  i got a little worried especially when cotto kept runnin. But Marg put on that Pressure and handed him his first loss



I didn’t watch the fight I was  busy working, but I got worried when I got the call at around the 6th round. Guy said Cotto was winning by points, and I asked my friend what he thought. He said even…that’s whan I said fuck. 

I cant believe, how well this Antonio takes punches its inhuman.

Oscar, come get your rape. He said he would fight the winner of this match. And I want Antonio to destroy him, I cant stand De La Hoya.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Cotto was a better boxer but Margarito was a better fighter, his chin and stamina is unreal.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2008)

> Oscar, come get your rape. He said he would fight the winner of this match. And I want Antonio to destroy him, I cant stand De La Hoya.


You and me both. I think Margarito would stomp De La Hoya, he wouldn't have the size advantage for one and I don't see De La Hoya's punches doing much to Margarito.


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 27, 2008)

De La Hoya too scared.... He got too many excuses. He doesnt want to fight Margarito cuz the Mexicans would hate him "when he won"

And lets say Cotto won impressively, DLH wouldnt want to fight him either cuz his Wife is Puetorican and "when he beat" cotto all the Ricans would hate on him and his wife....

Thats why he'll call out the Phillipene fighter instead. PACMAN
Cuz if DLH wins against Pac then all the Mexicans would love him for beating the " Mexican Assassin"

DLH is a punk


----------



## Id (Jul 28, 2008)

De La Hoya publicly announced his retirement after one more fight. And the winner of the Cotto vs. Margairto would be that man.

If De La Hoya backs out…..true punk that’s all I have to say.


----------



## Id (Jul 28, 2008)

DLH must be brain dead, the Mexicans hate him now because he became one of the biggest disappointments. Not because he beat a Legendary Mexican. We (and I mean we since I am Mexican, and have spoken about this with my friends); want to see him fight. Not dance, not run, not sing, not promote. No none of that shit, we want to see him fight and prove himself to be a worthy hall of famer. To do so would mean the best, that’s either Cotto, Margarito, or Maywaether. Mayweather is quote on quote out. Cotto is on a break, and Margarito is sure as hell willing. If he hasn’t lost his balls, he should keep his promise.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Ladyboy'd get whooped by Marg, anyway.

SENDO

SENDO

SENDO

I would die happily if I saw Margarito doing an honest to dios Smash.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 30, 2008)

I still think that Cotto would give Mayweather the tougher fight, purely based on styles. Kind of like how Hearns absolutely _destroyed_ Duran (that was one of the most beautiful right hands I've ever seen, actually) but was stopped by Leonard, who Duran actually beat once. Or how Frazier dropped Ali and beat him on points, and then went on to get beaten around the ring like a ragdoll by Foreman, only for Ali to later knock Foreman out. Same deal.

Marg -- although possessing an incredible chin, steel determination and a wonderful workrate/stamina reserve -- is just much too crude and predictable to trouble someone of Mayweather's class. Mayweather would most likely be on his bike for the full 12 rounds and potshot to a victory, with a handful of scary moments here and there. Cotto would be tougher for him due to Cotto's far better technique, crisper shots and educated pressure, but I still see Mayweather beating him too, ultimately. It's a pity he doesn't just fight them. He's only hurting his own legacy. The fact that he chickens out and then calls himself the best boxer of all time is laughable.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2008)

Chances are he'll fight neither for a few years. And those years only hurt his reflexes.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> And those years only hurt his reflexes.



Exactly.

If he wants to retire, he better _stay_ retired, because he's not getting any younger. To be honest, I think he's just lucky that he's fighting in this era -- if he'd been around for fighters such as Robinson, Whitaker, Chavez, Leonard, Hearns, Duran, or hell, even _De La Hoya_ (in his prime/peak of youth) he would have lost. The list goes on and on. Hearns in particular would be his biggest nightmare.


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2008)

I would love to see Robinson vs Mayweather....ok its rapestomp, but who cares.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 3, 2008)

Muhammad Ali reference in _Naruto_...

[1]

[1]


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Muhammad Ali reference in _Naruto_...
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Link removed



I remember when some lines in Naruto used to be originally and some what trendy.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 6, 2008)

Just when you thought that it would be impossible...

Mayweather becomes even more of a joke.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Just when you thought that it would be impossible...
> 
> Mayweather becomes even more of a joke.



Yep - Y'All Must've Forgot - Lets not forget about the other gay one boxer


----------



## Id (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

I still don't know why De La Hoya won on one of the score cards, to me Mayweather beat him, boring in the process but a sound victory.

I'm disappointed that his fight with Pacquiao went through, he has Margarito calling him out someone who is close to him in his weight, he should also give someone from the same country as him a break in their career. Though I guess Margarito is neglecting Paul Williams.

I just think it's cowardly fighting someone 4 weight classes below. Still he should be careful as on the off chance that he loses it will be pretty shameful.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 28, 2008)

De la Hoya has always been selective with his opponents(Money) and "Golden" in the judges corner. 

Do you need to see more other than Felix Sturm and Sweet Pea?

Total bullshit.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

When defense is concerned, even Mayweather needs to bow to Pernell 'Sweet Pea' Whitaker.

Oh, and on the note of De La Hoya, I agree that this fight with Pacman is ridiculous.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 28, 2008)

^ I was talking with a friend of mine today about Sweet Pea's defense.  It was one of the best I've ever seen.  He used to taunt his opponent while dodging their combinations, it was so beautiful.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

Definitely man. Ali is my favourite boxer, but Whitaker is a close second. Utterly amazing defensive skills. It's just a shame that he got robbed so many times -- the Chavez and Ramirez fights were particularly disgraceful examples of judging.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't say Whitaker is one of my favourites but I like his style, hit and not get hit. I actually prefer those type of boxers those that evade punches and don't take combos to land a shot. 

Also Whitaker at Mayweather at lightweight who do you think would win? I haven't really seen much of Whitaker but I would personally give it to Floyd I just wonder how Whitakers defence would fair against Floyd's accurate punches. That being said the fight would possibly be boring as neither would really go for the other though Floyd was more direct in his approach at the lower weights.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 30, 2008)

I would give the win to Whitaker via UD.

I don't see how Mayweather could beat him. Mayweather wouldn't be able to knock him out, as Whitaker had (aside from the scarily good defense) a very solid chin. Even freakin' Tito couldn't knock him out when Whitaker was shot and cocaine-abused. Mayweather would have to beat him on points, and I don't see how he could do that either. Although he has the edge in power, I think Whitaker at least matches him in every other category, and even surpasses him in some. For example, Whitaker had a far greater workrate (I believe he even held some form of compubox record for punches thrown/landed) whereas Mayweather favours pot-shotting unless his opponent is worn down/a very stationary fighter. 

Mayweather has admitted to having trouble with southpaw fighters, and you see evidence of that in the Corley/Judah fights, especially in the early rounds. Whitaker is one of the greatest southpaw fighters ever, and some even hold him in the first spot (or second, under Hagler) so Mayweather would instantly be in trouble from that perspective. Then there's the fact that Mayweather has shown vulnerability to a good jab (notice how well it works for De La Hoya when he uses it in their bout) and Whitaker had a beautiful jab. In fact the jab was probably his favourite punch. Watch his fight with Haugen, for example, and you'll see that his jab actually snaps Haugen's head right back at points and almost looks like a power punch. It's accurate, sneaky and fast. Mayweather's strategy of countering off the ropes wouldn't do much good here either, as Whitaker would often go to the body when people did that (unlike throwing wild punches aimed at the head, like the silly De La Hoya did) and he did it very well indeed. To cite the Haugen fight again, at one point he lands a triple left-hook combination to the body when Haugen is against the ropes. That's nasty, right there.

Mayweather often has to lose early rounds to adapt to good opponents. That would really mess him up here, as Whitaker wouldn't fade down the stretch. His stamina was solid. Whitaker completely tamed Chavez, whereas Mayweather struggled against Chavez's sparring partner, Castillo. Castillo is a good fighter, don't get me wrong, but he certainly isn't on the level of Chavez. Whitaker made a young, prime, fast De La Hoya look like an absolute clown trying to land punches, and he actually outlanded him in total punches connected, even dropping him, albeit more due to balance than actual damage. Then compare that to seeing a prime Mayweather Jr fighting an old, slower and more battle-worn De La Hoya -- quite an interesting difference, although to be fair to Mayweather, he _was_ moving up in weight.

Mayweather is an excellent fighter -- probably one of the best defensive fighters in years, for that matter. He just isn't good enough to beat Whitaker, 'cuz Whitaker is on that special level above, a place reserved for people like Leonard and Duran. Mayweather has yet to prove that he belongs on that level, although he's certainly an all time great, if only for his work at the Super Featherweight division, where he was at his absolute best.


----------



## Id (Sep 5, 2008)

So after Margarito/Cotto match….we get treated to…De La Fuck up/Pac Man. 


Realistically DLH should destroy Pacman if he meets weight….I expect a pillow fight. 


My personal favorite is still Mr. Hands of Stone, Roberto Duran at lightweight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2008)

Duran was a beast at lightweight. I also think his defensive skills get rather underrated.


----------



## Id (Sep 5, 2008)

Biggest shame, is barely having any recoded material of Sugar Ray Robinson at his prime.

My current this generation fav. is still Cotto (despite his loss).


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone in the UK planning on watching Amir Khan's fight this weekend?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2008)

Id said:


> Biggest shame, is barely having any recoded material of Sugar Ray Robinson at his prime.



Definitely. That man was the closest thing to boxing perfection that I've seen. The combinations, power, speed, stamina, finishing skill, body/head variation, etc. Just all absolutely masterful. 

The famous 'perfect' left-hook that he landed on Fullmer still amazes me today. A single quick punch (while moving _backwards_, no less) knocking out a middleweight with a granite chin, who had never been knocked out before. Robinson was scary. That's why I always laugh when Mayweather compares himself to him. Imagine what Robinson would have done to a fighter like Baldomir...



> My current this generation fav. is still Cotto (despite his loss).



I quite like Cotto too. I hope he comes back well from the loss.

EDIT:

Venom, I can't be bothered to shell out the money for Sky Sports.


----------



## sel (Sep 5, 2008)

If you can find me a stream then I'm game. Aamir it's not even on Sky Sports, it's on Sky _Box Office_, so even if you have SS you'll have to pay _more_.

I'm fed up with this crap. No more cricket on C4, England matches now on Setanta and this. Seriously


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2008)

There will probably be streams tomorrow, if I find one I'll post it in here.

I'm curious about this fight, Prescott said he'll knock him out in under 4 rounds. Lol.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, Khan _does_ have a very delicate chin...

I wouldn't rule it out, but Khan will probably win again unless he walks into a big shot.


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2008)

I think he needs a fight like this to really toughen him up and educate him more. Prescott is going to be looking for that knock out pretty early like he said so Khan needs to frustrate him and pick his shots wisely.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2008)

Fucked up within a minutes. ( Steamed it).


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 6, 2008)

Did I say _delicate_ chin?

Make that complete freakin' glass.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah I wonder if this is the end of the line for him I know he is only 21 years old but increasing your defence and evasiveness will not help the guy just can't take punches.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

lol destroyed.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2008)

You know if he wasn't so shook from punches in the past I would probably say the knock out was due to him being caught somewhat unaware, which would still be his fault there is a reason why people test the waters in the first round.

Get used to your opponents power, speed and range but he just went charging in against someone he knew was a power punch and he got hit with a punch he was not ready for.

It really is a shame for him though no matter how much abilitiy he has his chin will always be glass his opponents will knowing this would be motivated for any round they can still punch. In boxing you will get hit and that's something he can't deal with.


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 7, 2008)

god he got beat so bad i'm kind of glad though ima tease all my female friends (all vivid amir khan fans) for a while =D


----------



## Id (Sep 7, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Did I say _delicate_ chin?
> 
> Make that complete freakin' glass.



"Well, Khan _does_ have a very delicate chin...

I wouldn't rule it out, but Khan will probably win again unless he *walks into a big shot*." - DM

Did you say walk? fucker ran into that big shot


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Pathetic.

I was gonna pay for the fight as well, glad I didn't now.

--

It's clear he can't take a hard hit, everyone he fights is gonna look for the big shot.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

Link removed



i could see it coming for MONTHS!! poor guy, coundt even stand up!! 
too be hionest, he was getting ratehr cocky!! i feel for the peeps who payed to watcht his ';fight'


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

This guy basically sums up the fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Khan got merked


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 7, 2008)

Id said:


> Did you say walk? fucker ran into that big shot





True. Charging in against a known power-puncher without even measuring him for a round or two...I didn't think he was _that_ silly. Oh dear.



> Link removed
> 
> This guy basically sums up the fight.



Whoever that guy is, he speaks sense. Good link.

Perhaps Khan should consider a new profession. Dancer, maybe?

(I doubt that's actually him, but it's amusing nevertheless.)


----------



## Id (Sep 8, 2008)

I really hope, Khan retains its composure and learns. Out boxers, should not give into a brawl against a slugger….especially Out Boxers with a glass jaw. 



Dream Brother said:


> Definitely. That man was the closest thing to boxing perfection that I've seen. The combinations, power, speed, stamina, finishing skill, body/head variation, etc. Just all absolutely masterful.
> 
> The famous 'perfect' left-hook that he landed on Fullmer still amazes me today. A single quick punch (while moving _backwards_, no less) knocking out a middleweight with a granite chin, who had never been knocked out before. Robinson was scary. That's why I always laugh when Mayweather compares himself to him. Imagine what Robinson would have done to a fighter like Baldomir...
> 
> .


Mayweahter as good a SRR?…….Yeah around the time Robinson went brain dead. I completely agree.


----------



## Id (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I need to bring Tyson into the topic for just a second. I have such conflicting views of this man. I mean I look back its his training and matches (80‘s). And I am just impressed by the sheer speed its frightening….and I really hate what he developed into. 

If I could summon up Tyson in two words: “Wasted Potential. 

I would love to see David Haye vs. Tyson Prime for the heavyweight match up.


----------



## Cuntacular (Sep 8, 2008)

there's new fight now de la hoya vs. pacquiao.. is that the right spelling??
i bet to de la hoya...


----------



## Id (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank the boxing Gods for delivering us Marquez vs.  Casamyore. Personally I slightly favored Marquez, but the fight was way to close to call for prediction. 

Peace out boxing fans - Id

PS - he does need to man up, and give up the entire "I got robbed of my two matches with Pac Man."


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2008)

Rewatched Margarito vs. Cotto with a mate yesterday, because he hadn't seen it yet. Still annoys me how biased the commentators were.

I'd love to see a Haye vs. Tyson Prime match-up just so Haye shuts his fucking mouth already.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

I know its abnoxious, but ever since amir khan got knocked the fuck out, i've kind of loss interest in boxing again. if he bounces back, and proves to learn and better himself from it, then i'll probably get back into it.


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Rewatched Margarito vs. Cotto with a mate yesterday, because he hadn't seen it yet. Still annoys me how biased the commentators were.
> 
> I'd love to see a Haye vs. Tyson Prime match-up just so Haye *shuts his fucking mouth* already.



yes, yes he should



maximilyan said:


> I know its abnoxious, but ever since amir khan got knocked the fuck out, i've kind of loss interest in boxing again. if he bounces back, and proves to learn and better himself from it, then i'll probably get back into it.



So many other great fighters, in the sport currently (seriously one 2008 was one of the better yeas for this decade). It would be a shame to drop the sport over Amir loss.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 21, 2008)

> It appears that when UK lightweight superstar Amir Khan comes to Hollywood, California to meet with trainer Freddie Roach at the famous Wild Card gym, he will get the chance to work with Roach's prize pupil - WBC lightweight champion Manny Pacquiao. Khan, who a few weeks back suffered his first career loss via a crushing 54-second knockout at the hands of Colombian puncher Breidis Prescott, has fired trainer Jorge Rubio and looking to Roach as the new man to guide his career.
> 
> Speaking with Gabriel Montoya of DoghouseBoxing.com, Khan is set to arrive with attorneys to sit down with Roach and to get some training time in order to evaluate Roach. The veteran trainer has yet to see Khan's knockout loss, but he says to be around Pacquiao will be good for him.
> 
> ...



Interesting. 

Glad to see that Khan finally sees the sense in going to a top quality trainer. Working with Pacman, too...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2008)

Crushed in the last second. I really thought Mayorga had the match one then he got his ass put on the floor twice.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 19, 2008)

woooo shit the ghost just got busted


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Manny Pacquiao vs Oscar I read that they expect Oscar to be atleast 15 pounds heavier on the night


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopkins baffles me. He continues to completely defy his age with these classy performances.

I just hope Roy can turn the clock back too, if only for this one last fight.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 22, 2008)

Nah Roy getting KOed


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2008)

I think Joe is gonna take this as well.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 30, 2008)

Jones is obviously a massive underdog. 

I just want him to go out on a high note, though -- he deserves it for his brilliance during his prime years. I just have no clue how he could do it, though.

Also:

Khan finally spars with Pacman.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2008)

Compliments of DB, fight in one hour? 01:00 GMT?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 8, 2008)

The event starts airing on HBO PPV at 9 PM EST, 2 GMT. Since the fight's at MSG, probably aiming forsomewhere around a 10 PM EST start.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 9, 2008)

Credit to both men for fighting well. I was actually impressed that Roy did as well as that at this point in his career.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm, I'm still not really a Calzaghe believer.  Roy Jones Jr lost his luster a long time ago (second Tarver fight).  Calzaghe could go beat Hopkins now; but that's another win against an aging superstar.  I guess you can't really blame Calzaghe for the weakness of his division.  He fought the best people he could; unlike Ottke.

But where does Calzaghe go on all-time lists?  I don't have him very high...probably barely a hall of famer.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope Joe retires, im getting tired of UK fans rubbing him in our face.Chad wont beat him.


----------



## Id (Nov 15, 2008)

Not to take anything away from Joe. But as of right now, at least in the States. Their isn’t any Super Middle Weights that I can call Elite or outstanding. Jones and Hopkins are past their prime. Which leaves the Ghost…but I am not so impressed by the Ghost.  

Anyhow, I am looking forward to the upcoming pillow fight of Oscar and Pacman. >_>


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe is a beast,

David Haye raped 

Hatton lets see eh


----------



## Dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol @ Paulie Paulie Malignaggi. The guy is so confident.

He was like this when he fought Cotto though, and got his face moved off this planet.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with Paulie stoppage was a bit fast, but good job Ricky keep making Floyd resume look good


----------



## Dan (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to upload it to youtube.

Interviews keep talking about its the best Hatton since Kostya Tszyu. So can't wait to see it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 4, 2008)

Pac man vs Oscar this saturday abit unfair like but i hope it wil lbe a good fight.


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope Pac man tears Oscars ass out. But I dont see why, Oscar does not simply move out of Pac Man's line of fire, and continuously chops him with a solid hook.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope Pac man wins but Oscar has a good size advantage over him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2008)

Pacman...you're a legend.


----------



## E (Dec 6, 2008)

oh man, .....just....embarassing


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2008)

Not the best fight I've seen, but certainly an impressive performance from Pacquiao.

Bravo Pacman, bravo.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Dec 7, 2008)

Pacman is GODLIKE


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

I want to see Pacman vs. Maywither. NAO.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 7, 2008)

Manny owned..Filipino pride


----------



## raininggemini (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheers to Manny~


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Speed really does kill.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2008)

I don?t see anything impressive from beating on a person reluctant to defend himself. This is why, DLH is one of the biggest boxing dissepiments or a total farse.


The welterweight division is one of the toughest if not thee toughest weight division now in  Boxing (Willians, Cotto, Margarito, Hatton, Clottey..etc.). If Pac Man can gain a victory over any of the top raking Welterwights, then I would recognize him as a an elite fighter in that class. Otherwise, I have to say DLH blew the fight. 

 hell I would beat the snuff out off him, if he takes a punching bag stance?.wtf was he thinking?


----------



## raininggemini (Dec 7, 2008)

Age does matter though, whatever what your weight is, it really depends on the person.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 7, 2008)

Time for DLH to 'finally' call it a career. He has nothing left unless he needs a pay day and limits/carefully chooses to fight a bunch of stiffs and the PPV public falls for it.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2008)

I cant be the only blind person here. Their where moments, when a K.O. was within reach for Pac Man. And he stopped. Or did he seriously run out of breath or felt pity for beating on DLH?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

Manny was awesome

him vs Hatton that will be a amazing fight.


----------



## raininggemini (Dec 7, 2008)

Id said:


> I cant be the only blind person here. Their where moments, when a K.O. was within reach for Pac Man. And he stopped. Or did he seriously run out of breath or felt pity for beating on DLH?



Yeah I noticed that too 

Pacman is a good person, that's what makes people like him. There was a time that he cornered DLH, but instead of throwing punches at him, he just stepped back to let DLH regain his composure. How awfully nice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 7, 2008)

raininggemini said:


> Yeah I noticed that too
> 
> Pacman is a good person, that's what makes people like him. There was a time that he cornered DLH, but instead of throwing punches at him, he just stepped back to let DLH regain his composure. How awfully nice





Now I'm even more interested in watching the replay. The indelible image of Pac, for me, is that last barrage on Barrera in their first fight, right before MAB's corner threw in the towel. It was relentless and unmerciful. I can't even imagine Pacquiao passing up a KO/TKO.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Now I'm even more interested in watching the replay. The indelible image of Pac, for me, is that last barrage on Barrera in their first fight, right before MAB's corner threw in the towel. It was relentless and unmerciful. I can't even imagine Pacquiao passing up a KO/TKO.



I agree, but the Barrera fight was years ago -- the Pac in that fight was a rising star, but by no means anywhere near the hero that he is today. He was utterly hungry for success and recognition in his division. A bit of a young wolf. Now, however, he's pretty much guaranteed to go down as an All Time Great of the sport, and he's an incredibly influential figure in the Philippines, almost worshipped by many. He has nothing to prove to anyone, and so he didn't need to tear De La Hoya to shreds. He also apparently has a certain respect for De La Hoya -- just after the fight he said "You're still my idol."


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2008)

He definitely seemed to. It was unbelievable.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 7, 2008)

Pacquiao can make more cash by signing up with Golden Boy productions, that could be another reason why he took it easy on DLH. Money talks and a boxing career is short. DLH had to be taken to a hospital anyways, so it's not like he didn't take any damage. But if DLH wants to keep talking good/straight, he better retire or he'll end up like many other boxers...with that Parkinson syndrome/disease.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2008)

Bryan said:
			
		

> I think at this stage of his career Oscar can fight Manny if he feels like it. For one he is 35, and would likely get murdered by Margarito. Second, he wanted to fight Cotto but Cotto lost thus eliminating that matchup. I don't think Oscar is afraid of anyone, but he wants to maximize the potential against whoever he fights.
> 
> Quite simply he is going to do whatever makes the most money, and right now fighting Pacquaio is where that is at. Pacquaio and Hatton may be smaller fighters, but they can put butts in seats, and De La Hoya call sell PPVs.
> 
> ...



"Then you're defending the business cause of the sport which does not give nothing to us the public and the fans who pay for it. If the public is interested in the fighters making money, rather than the obvious and logic reason which is to see who the best fighter is (inside a legitimate weightclass, that is) then boxing is not a sport, is a business and a real catchy way to steal away our money; that's nothing to be defending in the right mind. A true fan of boxing does not have any reason to be defending these fights, and if De la Hoya can't fight guys like Margarito, Cotto, and so forth, then he should reitre, rather than making these shows which are clearly not real fights. And he said he was going to fight the winner, of the Cotto-Margarito fight, though obviously he was aiming at Cotto.

I think fans should think more of themselves getting and enjoy real fights, and getting their money's worth, rather than giving attention to the fighters personal financial situation which number one is not the fans business and number two it doesn't give anything to them."-*Jasper*




			
				 Bryan said:
			
		

> then why don't you put your money where your mouth is Jasper, and not watch the De La Hoya/Pacquaio fight at all?
> 
> "I will be tuned in to see what happens, and I'll watch whoever De La Hoya fights next as well, whether its Hatton or Margarito.


Why don't I put "my money where my mouth is"? Because my point is not about who's going to win. My point in writing is about the legitimacy of the fight, and the oportunist moves of De la Hoya making these phony challenges as real fights.

And don't talk to me like that, kid. Don't get upset, I ain't attacking you. " - *Jasper*


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh and on a lighter hearted side, Margarito vs. Mosley is confirmed.

Add to add up the hype. What Cintron has to say about his last match with Marg.
*
Cintron appeared a changed fighter coming into the rematch. He had been developing a better defense and his punches were straighter and more fluid. The biggest change was how he reacted to adversity in both the Jesse Feliciano and David Estrada fights; responding with stoppage victories when it seemed like the tide was turning against him. But while both Estrada and Feliciano were pressure fighters who gave Cintron trouble, both lacked one attribute that Margarito has in spades: an almost supernatural ability to take hard punches and not even blink.

“That’s also the difference, too,” he says with a half laugh. “Margarito took every hard shot I threw at him. And I landed some hard right hands and uppercuts as well. He took them. What can you say about the guy? Something is wrong with him,” he says cracking up incredulously. “Anybody else in the division would have been knocked out by that. But the guy can take a hard shot. I caught him with some great body shots as well, and he took those, too. What I can say? I just have to move on and learn from the loss.”*


----------



## Caedus (Dec 8, 2008)

If anything..I think manny was just fighting smart the whole time instead of rushing in for the kill..there were times when Oscar was landing punches and could have turned the tide but Manny didnt let himself get carried away, the guy made sure he made no mistakes and take his time


----------



## Altron (Dec 10, 2008)

i enjoyed the Pac Man v Oscar though i was surprised at all the headshots Pac Man was able to get on Oscar. It was also pretty crazy he landed more than half of his punches and threw nearly 3 times as many punches as Oscar. I can't wait to see him and Hatton fight, i have not seen Hatton fight since the Mayweather Jr. v. Hatton.


----------



## NaruHinaSupporter (Dec 10, 2008)

Pac Man vs Oscar was great in name, but in reality sadly, it only did lil more than prove an already old point, Oscar needs to retire. The Golden boy had his moments, but in the end Pac Man reigned supreme in all those rounds


----------



## Jin22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oscar vs Pac was not a pretty fight.

Golden Boy got str-8 murked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw this headline on ESPN and I was stunned.  "Klitschko KOs Rahman in seventh".

Why was I stunned?  Because I cannot believe Rahman is still fighting.  He was a crappy fighter 10 years ago.  How does he still manage to get title shots?  Man...the Heavyweight division is even worse than I thought if Rahman is still around.  He couldn't even beat Ruiz 5 years ago.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 21, 2008)

Did anyone see the Holyfield vs Valuev fight? I heard it was a pretty disappointing fight, but what upsets me the most is that I heard Holyfield was pretty much robbed of the decision win. Wondering if anyone here caught it and what their thoughts were on this...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2008)

I heard about it too, to me is shows how pathetic the heavyweight division is. The guy had 90lbs on Holyfield, and a reach advantage yet he couldn't put him away, he couldn't even win decively. 

Holyfield is an old man who needs to retire.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 24, 2008)

Heavyweight division bores me to death.

All about the lighter classes, these days.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah the heavyweights are pretty boring, but the fact they sort of robbed Holyfield of being a five time world champ bugs me. =/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 25, 2008)

Heavyweights is lame these days lets see what David Haye can do though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2008)

David Haye needs to get his jaw shattered.

Maybe that'll shut him up, finally.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2008)

Julian Jackson vs Roy Jones Junior

For the Middleweight Title in their prime.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> David Haye needs to get his jaw shattered.
> 
> Maybe that'll shut him up, finally.



[YOUTUBE]fC-jh3bMif8[/YOUTUBE]



> Julian Jackson vs Roy Jones Junior
> 
> For the Middleweight Title in their prime.



Hard to call...

Jones was incredible in his prime, ridiculously fast with a lot of pop in his punches, too. Jackson, though...he's one of the hardest hitters I've ever seen. Not just in his weight class, either -- one of the hardest hitters pound-for-pound. If Jones caught one...

Graham and Norris were able to dazzle Jackson with their excellent speed and boxing skill for a while, but Jackson eventually landed bombs on both of them and literally crushed them. The Graham KO is actually one of the scariest punches landed that I've ever seen -- a flush counter that seemed to have him unconscious before he even hit the floor. A prime Jones is much better than Graham and Norris, but he'd have to be incredibly careful in this fight.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2008)

Would this be Jones fighting smart, or his usual showmanship? Because he's had the tendency of stretching matches far beyond what could've easily been the finisher.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 1, 2009)

Jones was just rapids in his prime man lol I don't know it'd be a close fight for sure


----------



## Gunners (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think it would be a close fight. Either Jackson gets that punch after taking a beating or Jones TKOs him.

You made a thread of this right ID? Unless my memory is hazy.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I did, but OBD isnt vary big in boxing. And I enjoy reading some good feed back.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2009)

I just saw a very powerful documentary on the Thrilla in Manilla. Focuses heavily on Frazier.

I think someone has got it up on YT, actually. First part is here if you're curious:

[YOUTUBE]fODYeoHvH4I[/YOUTUBE]

If that doesn't work, this is the link:

Link removed


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

[youtube=f5EsYEZfzdM]1[/youtube]
[youtube=y5IMMRrKjXs] 2 [/youtube]
[youtube=QpbVYeqgROw] 3 [/youtube]

The whole fights up on youtube  I can see that knock out a million times, it never looks any prettier.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2009)

Graham really was a stylish boxer. So fast and confident. It's like watching a very young Hamed, although Graham has more finesse. 

The KO is sickening...


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I just saw a very powerful documentary on the Thrilla in Manilla. Focuses heavily on Frazier.
> 
> I think someone has got it up on YT, actually. First part is here if you're curious:
> 
> ...



Excellent, especially the part that focus on Frazier. I think he is often overshadowed by Ali.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 15, 2009)

....................


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 15, 2009)

that will be an eventful fight to say the least


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

Dreambrother beat me to it. I opened this thread soley to post that piece of information.

All I can do is laugh, laugh and laugh some more. Barrera Will fuck Khan up. I don't think he will get Bredised, but I see him getting knocked out in the 3rd round.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2009)

Unless it turns out to be a Gatteti - Gomez situation


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 18, 2009)

Thing about Gomez is he has a decent chin on him. Khan, on the other hand...

If Khan had a decent chin, I would favour him over a clearly old, faded Barrera, due to his speed, size, youth, reach, etc. But that chin is his undoing. Barrera recently went the full twelve rounds with the P4P 1, Pacman, and had a very close fight with the counter-punching master Marquez, even knocking him down. He's still got enough left to tag Khan, and when he does it won't be pretty. 

I'm amazed that Warren made this fight. To make a gamble like this, especially after the Prescott disaster...what on earth is he thinking? Does he know something that the general public don't? I'm baffled.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2009)

> I'm amazed that Warren made this fight. To make a gamble like this, especially after the Prescott disaster...what on earth is he thinking? Does he know something that the general public don't? I'm baffled.


I'm baffled to. It's exactly as you say. 

He is still in the stages of working on his defence and timing his punches. For the time being he should stay away from people like Barerra. As you said he recently lost to Prescott his confidence cannot take another blow. I honestly feel that if he loses this match by KO ( which I think he will) it will ruin him.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

Bad match up is a bad match up. 

Margarito/Mosley 1/24/2009.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2009)

I think Mosley will out box Margarito for the first 5 rounds, then Margarito will come back around and take the fight. I don't know whether Mosley's stamina will hold up Margarito will apply a lot of pressure on him.

Still I don't see Margarito KOing Mosley so he ( Margarito) could end up losing on points. I favour Margarito to win.


----------



## Id (Jan 20, 2009)

Mosley wont plant his feat, he will most likely get on his bike. I think its going to decision.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 22, 2009)

Sigh...

I guess I knew all along Hatton-Pacquiao wouldn't happen, but it's still disappointing. Jesus, Manny... this is the same kind of stuff Marquez pulled on you. Now you're losing the fight like he did.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats bollocks, they should have just left it 50/50 greedy cunts.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2009)

They pulled out................WHY!?!?!?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 23, 2009)

Mannys camp wanted 60% Hattons wouldn't let them


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2009)

HUZZAH! Manny agreed to a 52-48 split. The fight's back on until someone gets injured in training!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 23, 2009)

I personally don't think Hatton should get a 50:50 split. It should have been 60:40. Pacquiao is the more accomplished fighter and Hatton is the fighter with the point to prove.

This is why I hate a lot of British fighters, they get a high rep too easily. They win a couple of matches against fighters who have seen better days ( Calzaghe I'm looking at you) and suddenly they become top draw.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 24, 2009)

That was amazing Mosley dominated Margarito, he just did all the right things....


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfucking believable. Margirito got TKO.

Unfucking believable.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2009)

I am now downloading the fight, I was shocked by what I read. I wish I didn't though read on what happened and just downloaded the fight I'm extremely pissed off.

I guess it's my fault for not watching it live but I couldn't get to the telewest box.


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2009)

Jio said:


> I am now downloading the fight, I was shocked by what I read. I wish I didn't though read on what happened and just downloaded the fight I'm extremely pissed off.
> 
> I guess it's my fault for not watching it live but I couldn't get to the telewest box.




Could you link me to the download? I only got to round 7, when it all went downhill.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, I missed the fight.

I hear that Marg tried to cheat by loading his handwraps, though.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah. Plaster-like shit in his wraps. God-damned Marg. 

I'm now even more  re: Cotto's disappointing performance and how his face was looking like he was hit with bricks (since that might not be too far from the truth).

Thankfully, my man Mosley thoroughly dominated the seemingly indomitable Mark Marguire. Fucking loved it. (If you didn't see it live, consider getting HBO or your local equivalent).


> HUZZAH! Manny agreed to a 52-48 split. The fight's back on until someone gets injured in training!


Fucking excellent news.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

Good news that the fight is back on and Shane raped Marg


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2009)

It was well-crafted and calculated destruction. Plasterless Marg never had a chance.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2009)

Did any of you lose a lot of respect for Margarito. If it turns out to be true I will literally have lost all respect for him.


----------



## Id (Jan 27, 2009)

Jio said:


> Did any of you lose a lot of respect for Margarito. If it turns out to be true I will literally have lost all respect for him.



If it turns out true, yes vary much so.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2009)

At middleweight how do you think a fight between Roy Jones and Hearns would go down?


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> At middleweight how do you think a fight between Roy Jones and Hearns would go down?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZCpsZ8HpXM&eurl=http://boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242186[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2009)

King Joe finally retires =[


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2009)

I wanted to see him rematch B-Hop as I personally don't think he won, though I don't feel sorry for Hopkins as he tried stealing the match which I don't like to see it just made the whole fight boring with Calzag Pity pat punches and Hhops holding and stalling.

That being said, congrats to Calzaghe I'm not going to hate on him for retiring he has his family to think about and has achieved what he wants to.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe retiring is understandable for him, given how he's proven himself and not had time for life outside of the ring, but it takes away a lot of potentially potent, high drama fights. 

That said, did anyone see Darchinyan/Arce? That Darchinyan is bad. I'm hoping for a lot of great fights from him in the future. Also, he sort of reminds me of a marginally less assholish, Armo version of our late, great Prince.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2009)

The B-Hop fight was really close I guess it could have gone either way, hes fought some great fighters. Like all those yanks saying that Joe can't do it outside the UK and Lacey is going to mess him up


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

man sugar shane is just too good...most underrated guy in boxing ever, what does he have to do to prove royalty? i dont think pacquiao or mayweather wants a piece of him lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6z2UE0hdT8[/YOUTUBE]

one of my favourite boxers, win or lose this guy is awesome


----------



## Id (Feb 25, 2009)

Clotty Called out Cotto. Top Rank make it happen!


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah i know, i hate how only Golden Boy doing big things and super matches. I wanna see Sugar Shane vs Mayweather


----------



## Id (Mar 1, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> yeah i know, i hate how only Golden Boy doing big things and super matches. I wanna see Sugar Shane vs Mayweather



Fuck Mosley. Marquez K.O.ed Diaz last night. My boy Marquez has cleaned out the Light Weight Division. He has his eye's set on moving up in weight, and called out Floyd, since Pac-Man refuses to give him a rematch.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 3, 2009)

david diaz? that's an eazy win for marquez..yeah I admit Marquez is tough, arguably the best in the Lightweight division. He's a really good match for mayweather or pacquiao, it be entertaining but the best in Welterweight for me is Moseley right now. He'd knock the shit out of anybody here except maybe the elusive Mayweather. But as far as getting paid goes, Marquez should fight Pacquiao or Mayweather, lots more money there than fighting shane.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2009)

Mayweather would handle Marquez if the two ever met in the right. He'd be better of facing Pacquiao as because of his style he would look more impressive in the match and stand a better chance of winning.

Mayweather challenged Mosley before, but Mosley turned the fight down for whatever reason if my memory serves me correct. I'm not to sure so I'll research it. I think this fight would be good I'd put my money on Mayweather outboxing Mosley.

I personally don't think Pacquiao will fight Marquez, there are bigger fights for him atm. If he is to beat Hatton, I think he could end up fighting Cotto, though I think Cotto would eat him alive.


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2009)

Cotto would utterly destroy Pac-Man. But damn it, the dispute of the top 3 P4P is between Floyd, Juan, and Pac-Man.:


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2009)

Khan/Barrera is gonna start soon. Should be interesting.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

im a barrera fan..Im rooting for him, I know barrera is past his prime but man I hope he wins.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I just joined a boxing club, had my first training two days ago, my muscles ache 

Just came back from a fight where 3 from my club fought, all 3 won. 

Link removed

Girl was amazing pretty much raped her opponent.
middle guy is a fucking powerhouse he just kept on punching the other guy's defense away, another rape.
right guy wtf he ended the match after 40 seconds with a TKO. opponent just got his ass handed to him.

After watching my first boxing match, well I am fucking pumped up


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 14, 2009)

after watching and reading hajime no ippo, wanted to take up boxing, but i have a severe allergic reaction to pain


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

> after watching and reading hajime no ippo, wanted to take up boxing, but i have a severe allergic reaction to pain


You will get used to it, I want to start again but I cannot find the time. Maybe when I finish college. It's a good fun way of staying in shape, though I wouldn't really pick it up sake of reading the manga I wouldn't say it would be disappointing but it will likely be different to how you imagine it to be. 

I'm pissed off. I hope Khan fights Marquez next. I have no problem with him winning it's just the nutt huggers that over hype him based on a win that in my opinion should have been a no contest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2009)

the first person to spar with me will be the first person to ever punch me 

probably will be jill, she is the one that makes people that think going all out aggresively realise how important a defense is.


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well I just joined a boxing club, had my first training two days ago, my muscles ache
> 
> Just came back from a fight where 3 from my club fought, all 3 won.
> 
> ...


Nice, how much do you pay?

I used to do boxing when I was younger. But now I just don't have the time. But Luckily I manage to get to the gym 4 times a week so I'm still pretty fit.

PS: Kahn won


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2009)

abour 15 bucks a month


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn Kahn won? Damn im dlin it right now..


----------



## Id (Mar 15, 2009)

Our gym in Chicago Heights cost $55 a month.


----------



## Dan (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats like £10 a month where I'm from.

Damn man that's cheap, you got a lucky deal there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2009)

its not a huge fancy gym but we do have all the equipment and a ring and sandbags and all of that

the trainers told us that they rather barely earn anything then having less people to teach boxing


----------



## Dan (Mar 15, 2009)

Guess so, plus you don't need a fancy gym to learn technique and stuff. Obviously it helps but an old fashion gym still has its appeal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2009)

boxing gloves are fucking expensive


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah you will want to get the right gloves so you don't damage your hands in training, wrist wraps also though they probably mentioned all this to you.
____

When I go to uni, I'm going to start up boxing again I think it could save me money if I go on a diet along with it so I monitre what I'm eating also. ( I've realised that I'm becoming more and more like my father.


----------



## Kamden (Mar 15, 2009)

Oops, I just posted a new thread about Boxing.   I didn't notice this one earlier.

But I do box recreationally for exercise (contact boxing, not the wimpy cardio stuff), and I am AFAA certified to instruct boxing lessons (still looking for a job, though).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 16, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Yeah you will want to get the right gloves so you don't damage your hands in training, wrist wraps also though they probably mentioned all this to you.
> ____
> 
> When I go to uni, I'm going to start up boxing again I think it could save me money if I go on a diet along with it so I monitre what I'm eating also. ( I've realised that I'm becoming more and more like my father.



yeah im getting wrist wraps first so I could do some light punching on te sandbags(the softie ones  )


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn Khan pretty much raped


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2009)

No he didn't pretty much rape. The fight should have been ruled a No contest. Really there should be a rematch but I guess from Khan's point of view it's about putting a win on his record and his fans won't really question it.

Put it this way, if Pacquiao beat Maquez like that, a rematch would be ordered straight away. I would like to see a fight between Khan and Valero both of these people want to get their name on people's radars I feel it would be good for them to face off.

To be honest I think Valero is hyped too much, he lacks name on his resume. Still I see him beating Khan by KO and it would be a good name to place on his list if he wants to eventually fight Pacquiao.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 16, 2009)

I want to see Khan rematch Prescott, personally.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think Khan could beat Prescott, ever. If he rematched him and won though I would give him props.

Just that no matter what he does to Prescott, Prescott will know that he can hurt him and Khan will know that Prescott can hurt him. He can go in guns blazing aiming to get that one punch on his chin. 

Who do you think would win in a rematch?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 16, 2009)

I would go for Prescott via KO in say...the fourth or fifth round. It's hard to predict anything else, given the utter destruction that took place in the first fight. Khan would obviously be utterly wary this time, and he'll employ a tight 'n high guard, looking to move, jab, and fire combinations, courtesy of Roach's training. This should work well at first, and he'll probably build up a solid lead on points until he catches a big one and goes down. Prescott simply has too much fire in his punches for someone as frail as Khan, even considering the work that Roach has been doing with him. The Barrera fight showed a much better, more patient Khan, but we can't forget the massive impact that the headbutt and subsequent cut had on proceedings. I think Barrera would have at least got a few decent punches in here and there if not for fighting half blind (honestly, that was a _horrible_ cut) and that would have been interesting to see. Either way, Prescott is naturally bigger than Barrera, is currently in his physical prime, has clear knockout power, and will have the psychological edge due to what happened in the first fight. 

If Khan wants to become a world champion he needs to overcome that wall.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome somebody is buying me my equipment


----------



## Dan (Mar 17, 2009)

I think Khan would beat Prescott personally, Khan got caught early on in the round and didn't really have much time to check out Prescott.

Me along with most of the UK public never knew Prescott his fighting style, weaknesses or strengths. We all know now that he was a strong hook, I'd lose to see a re-match and I know Khan would relish a rematch to prove people wrong.

--


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 17, 2009)

just came back from my training. worked up a good sweat, also increased my benchpressing though its still pathetic -_-

I just hope I wont be all sore muscled like last time


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a interesting talk with a friend of mine at jillians bar today. and we were talking about if marquez and pacquaio went at it again,my friend says marquez got it because the marquez and diaz fight impressed him. that diaz brought the pain to marquez but M fought through it to k.o diaz.that diaz still has the it factor, and pacquaio doesn't look hungry anymore.... 
I say if it were to happen pacquaio has it, sure pacquaio doesn't just dive in their and slug it and try to get the guy out of there as soon as possible, but i believe he improved his boxing skills and has gotten faster and will slug it out if he has too.
just curious what the consensus is here, ya'll think pacquaio would punish marquez if it came about?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2009)

so im going to buy my equipment soon, what brand should I pick? 

especially my gloves need to be topnotch


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

> I think Khan would beat Prescott personally, Khan got caught early on in the round and didn't really have much time to check out Prescott.
> 
> Me along with most of the UK public never knew Prescott his fighting style, weaknesses or strengths. We all know now that he was a strong hook, I'd lose to see a re-match and I know Khan would relish a rematch to prove people wrong.


From what we knew of Prescott Khan shouldn't have lost the way he did. It's not like he showed some great boxing skill, he showed that he could hit hard which we already knew.

Khan knowing he could hit hard charged him in the opening round. That was both disrespectful as you're basically disregarding his record as a hard hitter and stupid. You should know your weaknesses as well as your opponents strength. Khan has a weak chin finding his opponents rhythm should be top priority to him. 

I just don't see Prescott losing to Khan in a rematch, you can't box without getting hit.



> I had a interesting talk with a friend of mine at jillians bar today. and we were talking about if marquez and pacquaio went at it again,my friend says marquez got it because the marquez and diaz fight impressed him. that diaz brought the pain to marquez but M fought through it to k.o diaz.that diaz still has the it factor, and pacquaio doesn't look hungry anymore....
> I say if it were to happen pacquaio has it, sure pacquaio doesn't just dive in their and slug it and try to get the guy out of there as soon as possible, but i believe he improved his boxing skills and has gotten faster and will slug it out if he has too.
> just curious what the consensus is here, ya'll think pacquaio would punish marquez if it came about?


To be honest I think Pacquiao would TKO him in a rematch. Dunno why I think this but I just see him winning in a defining way if they are to rematch.


----------



## Id (Mar 19, 2009)

A string of coincidence in the Khan/Barrera fight. 

In Barrera tune up match, his last minute replacement has a shitty record, with a track history of disqualification. The match, ends with a vary intentional head bud. And the guy has a huge head, the match was stopped, and a DQ was issued. The guy showed no remorse, looked happy with the result. 

Shortly after, the Khan fight comes up. Headbud in the initial round. And yes, that is the same wound, reopened from his tune up fight. He is bleeding for 4 rounds, and instead of stopping the match within those 4 rounds. The commission stops it at the 5th? 

I am sorry I cant be the only one that thinks some foul play? If that match would have bin stopped within the 4 rounds, it would have bin regarded as no contest.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

> I am sorry I cant be the only one that thinks some foul play? If that match would have bin stopped within the 4 rounds, it would have bin regarded as no contest.


I agree, it is suspect to me. If I was Khan, and wanted to actually win the fight I would want a rematch as winning that way would mean little to me. 

That's why I don't understand people hyping him after this match, he hasn't actually proved that he is that different from the Prescott fight, only that he keeps his hands up and is a little more disciplined. Confidence boosters fair enough but it's hardly like Hagler beating Hearns or Jones beating Toney.


----------



## Unbreakable (Mar 22, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> I had a interesting talk with a friend of mine at jillians bar today. and we were talking about if marquez and pacquaio went at it again,my friend says marquez got it because the marquez and diaz fight impressed him. that diaz brought the pain to marquez but M fought through it to k.o diaz.that diaz still has the it factor, and pacquaio doesn't look hungry anymore....
> I say if it were to happen pacquaio has it, sure pacquaio doesn't just dive in their and slug it and try to get the guy out of there as soon as possible, but i believe he improved his boxing skills and has gotten faster and will slug it out if he has too.
> just curious what the consensus is here, ya'll think pacquaio would punish marquez if it came about?



Pacquaio punish Marquez? I still dont get why people make Pacman to be some great boxer. What has he done lately to prove his worth? Beat a decrepit fighter in Oscar D. Or a no name fighter to move up in weight.
On the otherhand, Marquez went up in weight and beat the recognized Light weight champ in Casa. Then proceeded to knockout a young hungry fighter in Diaz. All the while Manny has done nothing but avoid a rematch with Marquez.
Imo and in the opinions of most boxing critics Marquez won their second fight on points but alas boxing is boxing.
If there is a third fight, there is no doubt in my mind that Marquez will finish off Manny once and for all.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

> Pacquaio punish Marquez? I still dont get why people make Pacman to be some great boxer. What has he done lately to prove his worth? Beat a decrepit fighter in Oscar D. Or a no name fighter to move up in weight.


He made Oscar look foolish and don't take away from the victory Oscar wasn't in his prime but a lot of that fight was to do with Manny being too fast for Oscar. Before the fight started many people expected Oscar to beat the shit out of Pacquiao but when Pacquiao wins in style Oscar is washed up. Right..............


> All the while Manny has done nothing but avoid a rematch with Marquez.
> Imo and in the opinions of most boxing critics Marquez won their second fight on points but alas boxing is boxing.
> If there is a third fight, there is no doubt in my mind that Marquez will finish off Manny once and for all.



That's funny, I remember Pacquiao saying he would happily fight Marquez. Not jumping at the oppurtunity to fight someone you have already beaten isn't avoiding. De La Hoya fight was a career high for Pacquiao, he is going to make mega bucks fighting Hatton the linear Jr Welterweight champion also.

In my opinion Pacquiao won the second match, people overlook the fact that Pacquiao knocked Marquez down. Other than that the fight was pretty even.


----------



## Id (Mar 23, 2009)

This year, if Floyd, Hatton, Pac-Man, and JMM can meet at a cat weight of 140. Damn that’s going to be one hell of a year. 

I don’t care who is matched with who, this is it. Oh and I am looking forward to Clotty/Cotto fight. Fuck hand Cintron over to Cotto right after, just to shut his mouth.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

Shouldn't Cintron have lost his last match by KO?

I'd personally like to see.

Mayweather vs Berto ( tune up plus WBC)
Cotto vs Clottey.
Mayweather vs Mosley.

Then a unification at the end. If Mayweather happens to win the fight, I'd like to see him face Pacquiao if he beats Marquez and Hatton. As other would be kinda big for him. 

Ahhh well.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 23, 2009)

good call on berto...everybody sleepin on him but he got a potential to massively damage the top 3, Pacquiao, Mayweather, Moseley.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2009)

> good call on berto...everybody sleepin on him but he got a potential to massively damage the top 3, Pacquiao, Mayweather, Moseley.


To be honest I don't think he could beat any of these guys, not yet anyway, but I'd like to see a unification in the Welterweight division. It would bring about good fights and a lot of positive hype for the sport.

Anyone else hear that Khan wants to rematch Prescott


I guess it all depends on whether Warren wants to protect his fighter but I have to give him props for asking anyway. Most people after taking that kind of beating wouldn't want to step in the ring for a rematch so soon. I still think he would lose by KO to him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

I uploaded a video of me hitting my heavy bag on youtube
Unfortunately the horrid lighting in my garage has slain the video

Tell me if you still want to see it though


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 24, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> To be honest I don't think he could beat any of these guys, not yet anyway, but I'd like to see a unification in the Welterweight division. It would bring about good fights and a lot of positive hype for the sport.
> 
> Anyone else hear that Khan wants to rematch Prescott
> 
> ...



No I dont think he can either but he's got that underdog chance. I like that. You know he's outclassed but maybe he can land one devastating k.o. punch, you know what I mean? It would definitely bring positivity to boxing..

Yeah I heard..well Prescott im not really impressed by him on his last fight, he should've finished Toledo with ease instead of getting bit in the later rounds.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

CBN News: Stealth Jihad, The War Within Our Borders

girl from my boxing club, belgian amateur featherweight champion. (in the blue)

I am going to have my first sparring match with her tommorow 

4:22 is awesome


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 8, 2009)

It would seem Amir Khan has been handed a title shot for the WBA light welter title


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 8, 2009)

How good is Kotelnik, though? Never seen any of his fights.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 9, 2009)

tbh i havent a clue i hes ranked #3 in his weight division thats all i know really


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Wlad Klitschko will pound David Haye to dust. You just wait 'n see. Once that happens, no one threaten the K brothers for sometime. The heavyweight division is theirs to own, no matter what is said of them. They are truly great champions, and classy guys. How often do you see boxers with PhD. degrees?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2009)

Too be honest I don't think Khan is good enough to be able to move up to a different weight class and win a world title without tune up fights at that weight. Guess it could be a good pick as I haven't seen the guy fight and his chin may be better at 140lbs.



> Wlad Klitschko will pound David Haye to dust. You just wait 'n see. Once that happens, no one threaten the K brothers for sometime. The heavyweight division is theirs to own, no matter what is said of them. They are truly great champions, and classy guys. How often do you see boxers with PhD. degrees?



I don't dislike the Klitschko's as people but boxing wise they make me sick they are just boring to watch. Also 90s and before they would get eaten by the likes of Tyson Holyfield, Holmes, Ali, Ken Norton, Foreman etc. The Heavyweight division is a bit of a joke in my honest opinion when a man in his 40s gets cheated by the judges against someone who has youth and power on his side you have to question the people representing the division.

That being said I hope Haye pulls of a win.


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> Wlad Klitschko will pound David Haye to dust. You just wait 'n see. Once that happens, no one threaten the K brothers for sometime. The heavyweight division is theirs to own, no matter what is said of them. They are truly great champions, and classy guys. How often do you see boxers with PhD. degrees?


Can't. Fucking. Wait.

Haye will pound that guy.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca;22723150I don't dislike the Klitschko's as people but boxing wise they make me sick they are just boring to watch. Also 90s and before they would get eaten by the likes of Tyson Holyfield said:
			
		

> That being said I hope Haye pulls of a win.



The K brothers of kind of boring really. But, no one can question their dominance right now. Haye will need a Hail Mary punch to win, but Wlad is too smart to let that happen thanks to his past experiences. I expect Wlad to fight really smart in this one, softening Haye up with his jab to go for his 1-2, 1-2 killer combination.  

Vitali won his last 2 fights fair 'n square. Peter is really just a big fat blob, while Gomez was really good, but not good enough for Vitali, who is still better than brother Wald. Haye chose Wlad to have some chance, a fight with Vitali is zero chance for Haye to win.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Venom said:


> Can't. Fucking. Wait.
> 
> Haye will pound that guy.


Like I said again, Haye will need a Hail Mary punch to win, but Wlad is too smart to let that happen thanks to his past experiences. I expect Wlad to fight really smart in this one, softening Haye up with his jab to go for his 1-2, 1-2 killer combination.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

> Vitali won his last 2 fights fair 'n square. Peter is really just a big fat blob, while Gomez was really good, but not good enough for Vitali, who is still better than brother Wald. Haye chose Wlad to have some chance, a fight with Vitali is zero chance for Haye to win.



You should research this more. Haye wanted to fight Vitali but Vitali turned him down and Wlad accepted. Wlad if what I read correctly is a bitch looking at things the contract he put forward is somewhat pathetic but I guess Haye is the won who wants to smash him up.

Against Vitali I think Haye would get KOed against Wlad I think Haye could pull it off.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 15, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> You should research this more. Haye wanted to fight Vitali but Vitali turned him down and Wlad accepted. Wlad if what I read correctly is a bitch looking at things the contract he put forward is somewhat pathetic but I guess Haye is the won who wants to smash him up.
> 
> Against Vitali I think Haye would get KOed against Wlad I think Haye could pull it off.


Whatever. We'll just see what happens when it's fight time. I won't say I told you so.


----------



## Id (Apr 19, 2009)

Thoughts on Juan Marquez vs. Floyd Mayweahter.

Personally, I believe that @140. JMM is a serious threat, considering that has bin on a winning streak seemingly defying age, proving why he is ranked #2 in the P4P list.

However, Floyd is a different kind of dog that likes to use a shell like defense. Its interesting to see, how styles will clash. Floyd considers himself the best defensive fighter of all time, with unmatched ringside knowledge. However Juan is a master counter puncher, that lands beautiful combinations. As a technical fighter, I have to give the nod to Juan for its technical prawlness considering his experience and age. 



@147, I believe its way to much weight for Juan to adjust to. Especially with someone of Floyd’s caliber. I am excited, I hope the match happens.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]MVBwuHWGXvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 1, 2009)

They are saying the winner of Manny - Hatton fight will fight Flloyd


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> They are saying the winner of Manny - Hatton fight will fight Flloyd



This is where I'm conflicted. I'd be behind Hatton 100% otherwise, but I'd rather see Pacquiao fight PBF than Hatton getting another shot. I mean, if the fight is at 147, Hatton has no chance, so why bother?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2009)

If anyone missed it, here is the weigh-in:

Canada, United States, Mexico - Swine Flu


----------



## Id (May 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ the crowd is loud! Fuck yeah, this match is happening.


----------



## Sanosuke187 (May 2, 2009)

*The real uchiha itachi, The comeback mayweather.*

In the wake of floyd mayweather announcing his comeback to the sport. 

I like uchiha itachi. 
And his attitude strangely resembles a boxer named floyd mayweather. 

Floyd mayweather was a boxing child prodigy, raised in the mayweather bloodline, learned the defensive technique his father installed in him, raising him to be great.

Right now he is regarded the p4p boxing champ.  
And what motivates him, is wanting to be regarded the best boxer ever. 
hmm.. same motivation as Itachi wanting to reach his maximum potential. 

hes undefeated 39-0 with 25 ko's. He's overly confident, and quite cocky. 
But what sets him aside is his unreal skill which is at another level. 
And his ability to outsmart his opponents mentally. Kinda genjutsu like. 

He hates his father, for his tremendously disciplined upbringing, and feels he stands in his way to greatness, he limits his capacity so to speak. 

He likes to play mind games with his opponents with his arrogance, 
Until his opponents doubt in their own skill, genjutsu.

ANY fking way, dont think im crazy poeple, you will soon see the idioticly close resemblence these two have, its sick. 
watch this. 
If there is a uchiha itachi in this world, its the best boxer in the world
named floyd mayweather.

[YOUTUBE]jVmc8q7ClRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ooter (May 2, 2009)

6 hours to go.

Go on underdog, take it home!


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2009)

I hope Pacquiao wins. I don't get nationalistic when favouring a team/individual unless ( save for Jamaicans) .


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2009)

Jove, pay up.  I told you Manny would dominate this fight.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 2, 2009)

MAN, WHY 2nd ROUND!?!?! COULDN'T IT HAVE AT LEAST GONE 6? BAH...ROFL AH WELL


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2009)

Holy fuck. 2 rounds. Amazing!


----------



## Altron (May 3, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Holy fuck. 2 rounds. Amazing!



i think everyone was surprised as well, that Hatton got laid down pretty hard from that hit in the 2nd round.


----------



## Yammy (May 3, 2009)

lol brittania


----------



## Graham Aker (May 3, 2009)

Altron said:


> i think everyone was surprised as well, that Hatton got laid down pretty hard from that hit in the 2nd round.


Yeah. He just "dropped dead" after Pacquiao's left connected. 

Pacquiao was just way too fast for him.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2009)

> Yeah. He just "dropped dead" after Pacquiao's left connected.
> 
> Pacquiao was just way too fast for him.



I wouldn't say Pacquiao was too fast for him. Pacquiao was just too good for him.

People thought Hatton being bigger would mean he could take Manny's punches and wrestle him out of the match. They thought wrong Pacquiao is stronger than what his size would make you think.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2009)

Pacquiao vs Mayweather needs to happen. Hopefully Mayweather beats Marquez and this fight gets made for late this year early next.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 3, 2009)

Pacquiao vs. Mayweather


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Jove, pay up.  I told you Manny would dominate this fight.



Pay what? If I recall correctly, we made a reverse bet. Winner pays the loser. I have it documented.


Manny's chances against PBF, as of now: 20%.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 3, 2009)

this is why i wait a week to watch the fights on HBO. Pac-Man OWNS.


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 3, 2009)

That was a brutal knock out.


----------



## Caedus (May 3, 2009)

Manny...you gotta respect him. De la Hoya put up a better fight. I remembering watching it...me and other fellow pinoys going fucking crazy when those knockdowns came in.

But seriously...when that knockout came in...for a moment, I thought he died


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 3, 2009)

Big Respect for Pacman. Fast becoming one of my favourite boxers. Hatton went down like a tree


----------



## Tempest (May 3, 2009)

I don`t wanna start a flame war but I was rolling on the floor when Manny said the fight was pretty easy. 

I was with my girlfriend`s family watching it earlier tonight, man what a fight. I knew he would go down second round the moment he took the first right hook knock-down in the first round.


----------



## Unbreakable (May 3, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Pacquiao vs. Mayweather



I dont know, i personally dont want to see Mayweather hit and run manny all night for the decision win. BC thats exactly whats going to happen if they fight. I would rather Manny go up against JMM. At least we know that fight wont be lack luster. Lets just hope the ring side judges dont fuck over Marquez again.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

I went to a party late and the only opened spots left in the pool was 1-3, draw, hatton by decision and hatton 1-12. So I decided to buy the 2nd round and Pacquiao came through for me. I put in 3 bucks and won 50.

Hell yea. Pinoy pride!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2009)

Manny raped  him, I wanna see Pacquiao vs. Mayweather sooooooo bad.


----------



## Altron (May 3, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Manny...you gotta respect him. De la Hoya put up a better fight. I remembering watching it...me and other fellow pinoys going fucking crazy when those knockdowns came in.
> 
> But seriously...when that knockout came in...for a moment, I thought he died



Actually De La Hoya just lasted longer than Hatton. De La Hoya still couldn't get as many punches as manny got on him, especially in the later rounds when Manny started throwing those fast punches. Manny was just too fast, precise, and powerful, and the fact that people still believed he fought with South paw, when after the Manny v Hatton match Manny stated that he had been preparing to figh with his right.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

Mayweather is all speed. Pacquiao should be able to keep up with him. It took Mayweather a couple more rounds to beat Hatton.. Pacquiao knocked him down twice in the FIRST round and KO'd him in the second. 


Beast!!!!!!


----------



## sharpie (May 3, 2009)

Even as a pinoy I didn't really pick any sides on the fight.  Though I knew that Manny had the advantage in almost every aspect, I figured Hatton would try to stay inside but he just seemed to come out of the gate with his regular style.  Probably because he spent most of those two rounds trying to catch up to Manny the whole time.  It was a brilliant performance on Pacquiao's part.    The crazy thing is, Freddie actually *wanted* HBO to record/broadcast their sparring sessions on 24/7.  Hatton/Mayweather Sr. even commented on the _quick body punch combo, roll, right hook_ movement that they saw Manny do, *over and over*, only to fall to the exact move in the 2nd round.



Unbreakable said:


> I dont know, i personally dont want to see Mayweather hit and run manny all night for the decision win. BC thats exactly whats going to happen if they fight. I would rather Manny go up against JMM. At least we know that fight wont be lack luster. Lets just hope the ring side judges dont fuck over Marquez again.



I don't think it'll be that simple for Floyd to pull that strategy off.  Manny is probably the quickest that I've ever seen him, his footwork on his last few fights have been top notch.  They guy was all over the place.  Not to mention that he's got a tough chin, even if Floyd manages to land a bunch of calculated-surgical strikes (and trust me, he will), Manny won't fall as easily as Ricky did.  I'm sure that he'll be able to get up to par by July.  That'll be an interesting fight to watch.


On a side note, all this time I visited these forums I never bothered to scroll down and see that there was a sports section here lol..  Good stuff.  Rock on NF!


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

I respect Pacquiao a lot. He is fucking humble man. Gave credit to God and said he was only doing his job.


----------



## Tempest (May 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I respect Pacquiao a lot. He is fucking humble man. Gave credit to God and said he was only doing his job.



Indeed. So glad the accomplishments didn`t go to his head.


----------



## Ooter (May 3, 2009)

What a waste of money, went to get a drink and Hatton was down, he really should retire.


----------



## little nin (May 3, 2009)

^ lol i feel sorry for my bro who paid for the box office, it lasted a whole 6 mins 

well around that anyway

was expectin more from hatton but that's just the way it is i guess


----------



## Id (May 3, 2009)

I am lost, I don’t have any words to describe what I saw today. I am glad Hatton got up, and walked out of the ring. Never in my life, would I think Manny could deliver a 1 hit K.O. of this stature against Hatton. Never!.   My outmost respect to Manny for landing sprinting left hook, and Hatton eventually getting up from that.

That has to go into the rerecords of the most brutal ko’s of all time.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 3, 2009)

This is a bad period for British boxing, lulz. First Amir Khan gets KO'd in 40 seconds and now Hatton in the 2nd round. Calzaghe, you're our only hope! pek


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 3, 2009)

I was very tempted to put a bet on Pacquiao winning by KO but there was this niggling thought in the back of my mind that Hatton could drag things out with his 'new defensive style' (which I expected to be just as close and scrappy but with a lot more head movement) and Pacquiao's weight difference. That was quite a display, Pacquiao was a class act.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

wow just wow lol can't believe hatton got so raped but roach is the best trainer in the world he knows what needed to be done :ho



Osiris said:


> This is a bad period for British boxing, lulz. First Amir Khan gets KO'd in 40 seconds and now Hatton in the 2nd round. Calzaghe, you're our only hope! pek



hes retired  no hope  froch is shit


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 3, 2009)

Froch's last couple of fights have been pretty entertaining though. Wouldn't say he's shit, but I don't think he'll hold on to that title much longer.

Also Amir Khan... well he's got good handspeed but I don't think he'll do well at the top. He might be able to get a title off Kotelnik, just because the guy's not a particularly hard puncher.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 3, 2009)

little nin said:


> ^ lol i feel sorry for my bro who paid for the box office, it lasted a whole 6 mins
> 
> well around that anyway
> 
> was expectin more from hatton but that's just the way it is i guess



thats actually value for money compared to the amir kahn fight which last all of 10 seconds 

i hope ricky tells us if its a boy or girl in 9 months.............cause he got RAPED!!


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (May 3, 2009)

Stayed up till 5:00 a.m only to have the stream die on me and miss the knockout punch
FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Froch's last couple of fights have been pretty entertaining though. Wouldn't say he's shit, but I don't think he'll hold on to that title much longer.
> 
> Also Amir Khan... well he's got good handspeed but I don't think he'll do well at the top. He might be able to get a title off Kotelnik, just because the guy's not a particularly hard puncher.



Well not shit i think hes just overrated thinking he can take on Joe 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> thats actually value for money compared to the amir kahn fight which last all of 10 seconds
> 
> i hope ricky tells us if its a boy or girl in 9 months.............cause he got RAPED!!







Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Stayed up till 5:00 a.m only to have the stream die on me and miss the knockout punch
> FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!



poor you =[ what a punch it was 2


----------



## Dream Brother (May 3, 2009)

Ah, I love thee, Pac.

That right-hook-to-head-slip (the first KD) was my favourite part of the fight. Beautiful.



> Hatton/Mayweather Sr. even commented on the quick body punch combo, roll, right hook movement that they saw Manny do, over and over, only to fall to the exact move in the 2nd round.



Yep. I was discussing this with another guy a while ago. Pac's sheer athleticism allows him to do that sort of thing -- even when you know what's coming, it's simply far, far too fast and well-timed to react to for someone like Hatton.

Mayweather, on the other hand...well, that would be a lovely fight for fans. I give Pac more of a chance than Jove does, but I would similarly make Mayweather the favourite. He's the naturally bigger man, and unlike Hatton, he's fast enough with hands and feet to match Pac, while also being very crafty instead of the crude directness we saw last night. His best punch is also the right-straight, which most people happen to regard as the most effective punch to use against a southpaw...and we've seen another counter-puncher (Marquez) give Pac a tough time before.

That being said, how would the long layoff impact Mayweather as a whole? Is he the same fighter? How would Pac's southpaw stance and speed upset Mayweather's usual style? (Note what the far lesser fighter Judah managed to do with these two weapons before being broken down.)

I would love to see the fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Mayweather is all speed. Pacquiao should be able to keep up with him. It took Mayweather a couple more rounds to beat Hatton.. Pacquiao knocked him down twice in the FIRST round and KO'd him in the second.
> 
> 
> Beast!!!!!!



Different styles. Mayweather still beat Hatton handsomely.


----------



## Dan (May 3, 2009)

Where was the Hatton against Mallinagi?

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Absolutely no defence, he was eating shots all day long. I dunno if that's the strategy Mayweather Sr. told him. But it was embarrassing, a few times in the fight Ricky hit Pacman with a few good shots that made him stumble but he never capitalized on it. He just walked straight into hook after hook after hook.

The second round knock down, his hands were virtually by his side, I don't know what he was thinking.

I think Mayweather can beat Pacman, Mayweather isn't all speed, his defence is second to none. And the accuracy of his shots is unbelievable.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA 

Overrated by Sky too much


That's all


----------



## raininggemini (May 3, 2009)

I actually expected Hatton to be a good fight for Pacman, with his trainer bragging all the time across national television about Hatton's new defensive style.

Just watched the news earlier, Hatton's trainer blamed him for "not following my directions" Gads, seriously, that man is all show.

Loved Manny's KO punch tho


----------



## Dan (May 3, 2009)

Hatton has the capabilities to beat Pacman, but not like that.

If you have no defence no matter who you play. *YOU WILL LOSE*. So having no defence against the P4P king will get you destroyed.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2009)

Watching it made me a little sad. I like Pacman a lot but I didn't think Hatton would get destroyed so badly.

I'm thinking he should really retire now, it was such a poor performance (even though I still love the Hitman).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 3, 2009)

Man, Pacman certainly *KILLED* Hatton!

I was surprised to heard that he actually KO Hatton TWICE in first bloody round and then finished him off with one of the boxing's most crazy knock-outs!


----------



## Dan (May 3, 2009)

Whats worse?

When a boxer gets up and has spaghetti legs or when a boxer is just out cold?

^ Just dire.


----------



## sharpie (May 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Where was the Hatton against Mallinagi?



Mallinagi is a bum IMO.  I put the Hatton/Mallinagi fight on the same level as the Pacquiao/De La Hoya fight.  Even though Hatton looked good, striking and moving, with impressive footwork, his opponent didn't provide much of a challenge.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 3, 2009)

I wouldn't go as far as to call him a _bum_, but he's definitely nothing special, from what I've seen. I've never been impressed. 



> When a boxer gets up and has spaghetti legs or when a boxer is just out cold?



I'd say spaghetti legs. Insult to injury.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2009)

> Mayweather is all speed. Pacquiao should be able to keep up with him. It took Mayweather a couple more rounds to beat Hatton.. Pacquiao knocked him down twice in the FIRST round and KO'd him in the second.
> 
> 
> Beast!!!!!!


#

Don't spout ignorance. People need to stop tuning in to certain events then speaking on a topic like they know shit.

Mayweather has speed, accuracy, ring generalship and overall boxing ability. He is also a hard hitter. 

Also it doesn't matter how many rounds Mayweather took to beat Hatton. Mayweather is a different fighter to Pacquiao, he seasons his meat before cooking it.


----------



## Dan (May 3, 2009)

Recca said:


> #
> 
> Don't spout ignorance. People need to stop tuning in to certain events then speaking on a topic like they know shit.
> 
> ...




Perfect reply.

Ask this kid

A few experts verdict's on the fight.


----------



## sharpie (May 3, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to call him a _bum_, but he's definitely nothing special, from what I've seen. I've never been impressed.



"Bum" might be a bit harsh.  But the only people he's fought really worth mentioning were Miguel Cotto and Hatton.  Cotto tore him up that fight.  I'll admit, the guy can really eat punches and keep standing, though.


----------



## Yammy (May 3, 2009)

the only punch hatton landed


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2009)

I usually don't respect the opinion of the sky 'experts' save for the guy with the glasses forgot his name. I don't think the old guy is there some of the times ( could be wrong) the former heavyweight and Nelson usually stink of bias.

Today though, they were generally on point.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Whats worse?
> 
> When a boxer gets up and has spaghetti legs or when a boxer is just out cold?
> 
> ^ Just dire.



when amir kahn got ko'ed. and tried to get up, but kept on spazzing out......


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 3, 2009)

Yammy said:


> the only punch hatton landed



LMFAO

I love the fact that Manny is a humble guy and not cocky like many other fighters would be if they were as good as him. Also is it me or has Freddie Roachs parkinsons got a bit worse? Judging from the post fight interview I mean, might have been a one off but he seemed different.
Anyway yeah can't wait to see Marquez vs Pretty boy and inevitably Floyds showdown with Pacquiao.

Anyone else looking forward to the Haye/Klistchko match up? Hopefully it will last a little longer than this did!


----------



## Dream Brother (May 3, 2009)

If anything I'm thinking it may very well end _quicker_, when considering the chins and power that they both possess.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 3, 2009)

lol after the trash talk from hayes................i expect a TKO in the first 1 second


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE=2o7A3rMN6Co]Zab[/YOUTUBE]

I feel this video is appropriate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2009)

wow, hatton sucks .  I've never seen him not suck, i can't understand how he gets these big card fights.  Must be a gift to the UK economy, giving that dope 10s of millions to go down.  Did he have all those flag wavers with him?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

I'm no expert overall, but I've seen them both fight alot, and I think Floyd will destroy marquez.  If for no other reason, then because Marquez is fighting to heavy too win. 

i don't know about manny though. I think he'd take Floyd. But that's a decision I'd grant him more because of his likability... 

I forgot his name, but I hope that Olympic amateur cuban fighter becomes a world class contender.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

Can someone make me a hq gif of the knockout in actual speed(not replay)?


I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dan (May 3, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> wow, hatton sucks .  I've never seen him not suck, i can't understand how he gets these big card fights.  Must be a gift to the UK economy, giving that dope 10s of millions to go down.  Did he have all those flag wavers with him?



I'm guessing you haven't seen a lot of his fights.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

People thought that Pacquiao wasn't going to train as hard after his fight with De la Hoto but I'm sure he trained even harder. He is always trying to improve himself and bring pride to the fellow Filipinos.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Can someone make me a hq gif of the knockout in actual speed(not replay)?
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate it.



was posted here earlier, but here........


----------



## Yammy (May 3, 2009)

Cloud said:


> People thought that Pacquiao wasn't going to train as hard after his fight with *De la Hoto* but I'm sure he trained even harder. He is always trying to improve himself and bring pride to the fellow Filipinos.



:ho

I must not uptodate on boxing as I thought


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

I really appreciate it Cesc.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2009)

i don't have to watch hatton fight, so what if he beat scrubs, he loses bad to the big names.


----------



## Id (May 4, 2009)

Manny vs. Money @140. Its the only competitive weight that can be held in my eyes. 

Edit - BTW did any notice, just how happy Manny was when walked into the ring. He looked liked a joyfull kid.:ho


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't have to watch hatton fight, so what if he beat scrubs, he loses bad to the big names.



Yes indeed. 



Id: He came to win.


----------



## Id (May 4, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Id: He came to win.



Manny simply enjoys getting into fights. He loves his job.


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

It's what he does best. P4P.


----------



## Id (May 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pScZf3n5JQo[/YOUTUBE]


Manny is lucky to be teamed up with a vary analytical coach.


----------



## sharpie (May 4, 2009)

Id said:


> Edit - BTW did any notice, just how happy Manny was when walked into the ring. He looked liked a joyfull kid.:ho



It's the classic Filipino "cheesy uncle smile look when he's about to do something he likes" lol.  (insert flip-uncle accent mentioning something corny with feeling here)


----------



## Senkou (May 4, 2009)

Man, I was surprised Hatton went down like that. I knew he was gonna lose but in 2???


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

The fight lacked blood and heart. Hatton just gave out.


----------



## Dan (May 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't have to watch hatton fight, so what if he beat scrubs, he loses bad to the big names.


You said you've never seen him not suck, we'll if you've only seen a few fights how can u judge him.

He's only lost 2 fights, and both times he was fighting someone better than him. 

Hatton's best fight was against Kostya Tszyu where he was like a beast. Even against Malignaggi he had good footwork and head movement. It just wasn't there against Manny, if you fight someone with more speed than you your defence has to be top notch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> You said you've never seen him not suck, we'll if you've only seen a few fights how can u judge him.
> 
> He's only lost 2 fights, and both times he was fighting someone better than him.
> 
> Hatton's best fight was against Kostya Tszyu where he was like a beast. Even against Malignaggi he had good footwork and head movement. It just wasn't there against Manny, if you fight someone with more speed than you your defence has to be top notch.



whatever man, a loss is a loss, u go to the championship game and u lose it's one thing, u go and get trashed, u didn't belong there.


----------



## Ooter (May 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> whatever man, a loss is a loss, u go to the championship game and u lose it's one thing, u go and get trashed, u didn't belong there.



QFT

Pac deserved the win anyway, the better fighter, the better man.


----------



## Dan (May 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> whatever man, a loss is a loss, u go to the championship game and u lose it's one thing, u go and get trashed, u didn't belong there.


I agree a loss is a loss, but to say hes shit is the wrong word.

If he was shit Manny wouldn't have even fought him.



Ooter said:


> QFT
> 
> Pac deserved the win anyway, the better fighter, the better man.


Manny is a humble man, which is why I don't even mind he won.

He'll probably give all his money away.


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

I agree. You cant judge a boxer if youve only watched a couple of fights.


----------



## Id (May 5, 2009)

Prior to Hatton’s lost to Mayweather, he was the undefeated lineal champ at 140. That’s why his name came up in the p4p list.


I didn’t expect a K.O. of this stature, but other then the rough housing. Manny has dealt with infighters, and body bangers. Hatton was far from shit, and it’s a good victory.


----------



## Cloud (May 5, 2009)

Indeed. Manny is a beaaaaastt!!!


----------



## DarkBD337 (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone have the actual video replay of the full fight? I found the video on youtube, but it was copyrighted by HBO -_- I've looked through google/yahoo and can only find highlight replays.


----------



## demonoid28 (May 6, 2009)

DarkBD337 said:


> Does anyone have the actual video replay of the full fight? I found the video on youtube, but it was copyrighted by HBO -_- I've looked through google/yahoo and can only find highlight replays.



pacquiao vs hatton full fight, it's labeled different so it wouldn't be closed this


----------



## Cloud (May 6, 2009)

Appreciate the links. I already rewatched around 13 times. xD


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2009)

Awesome highlight for Pac/Hatton.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Awesome highlight for Pac/Hatton.



dammm, hatton got torn up. it's worse than it looks in gifs and just talking about it.  he probably thought he was dead when he was on the floor


----------



## Cloud (May 6, 2009)

Hatton looked a bit confused when he first hit the floor.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2009)

I've been knocked down before in martial arts, and I was just as confused. Most of the time there's no real sense that you're falling -- one moment you're on your feet, and the next moment you're looking down at the floor or looking up at the other guy. Quite weird. In Hatton's case it was even worse, though -- he got knocked down while in the midst of throwing his own punch. That must be crazy to register. 

It's a fine testament to Pac's speed and timing, though; his reflexes are so good that he threw his hook only a split-second after Hatton _started_ to move his own arm. Then he has the speed to hit Hatton, duck his hook and sidestep in almost one motion. Very nice.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

telegraphing


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2009)

Yep, he did the exact same thing against Mayweather, and it got him smashed into the ring post.

It seems he never learns.


----------



## Cloud (May 6, 2009)

Paquiao is what you call a real boxer. 


Skilled, humble and has heart.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Yep, he did the exact same thing against Mayweather, and it got him smashed into the ring post.
> 
> It seems he never learns.



see, i'm not sure how u get to that level with that deficiency.  That's what makes me think he took a fall.  If he gambles against himself or collude with somebody, he can probably multiply his payout.  either that or he just really sucks.  whatever i'm done thinking about it.


----------



## Cloud (May 6, 2009)

I doubt it was fixed. If it was, the fight would have ended in a draw so they can have another fight and earn more cash.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I doubt it was fixed. If it was, the fight would have ended in a draw so they can have another fight and earn more cash.



to bet on a draw he would have to be sure he won't lose.  If he's sure he will lose, he can make money betting he loses earlier than expected.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Yep, he did the exact same thing against Mayweather, and it got him smashed into the ring post.
> 
> It seems he never learns.



Was it the first or second ko. Where he landed a right hook, and ducked Hattons punch?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2009)

Nah, not fixed. 

When you take a beating like that -- the final punch was particularly brutal, a contender for KO of the year so far -- money just doesn't cut it anymore. Pac wasn't carrying him either, he was putting _everything_ into his shots. The real reason Hatton lost so badly is simply because a short while with a new trainer cannot erase the flaws born from _years_ of training/fighting as a pro. That telegraphed punch is literally hard-wired into Hatton's system, and he's used it countless times over his career until it became a reflexive motion rather than one born from thought. 

Pity, but he should hang the gloves up. He's rich, and he's just not going to beat fighters like Pacman and Mayweather.



> Was it the first or second ko. Where he landed a right hook, and ducked Hattons punch?



The very first KD in round one, if I remember right.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 6, 2009)

So who should be next for Pacquiao? I hear three names: Cotto, Mayweather, and Mosley. I'd love to see a Cotto match-up, since I don't see any way Sugar loses. Not the way he looked against Margarito.


----------



## demonoid28 (May 6, 2009)

hatton's fiancee reaction to 2nd round knock down

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cloud (May 6, 2009)

DB: I agree. When the two men are fighting in honor of their country, money means nothing. Pacquiao is one of the only pinoys us filipinos look up to.


----------



## Sena01 (May 7, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> hatton's fiancee reaction to 2nd round knock down
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I never saw this reaction on pay per view. It was a good fight for manny a humble boxer that never trash talk before a fight he just prove what he can do. I remember what the coach of hatton say something before the fight against pacman that "after the fight pacman will never be the same" he's right because pacman is now a boxing legend. Go Pacman! 

This is better than Pacman Vs Hatton!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> hatton's fiancee reaction to 2nd round knock down



the look of a woman who realizes the pay days are up


----------



## demonoid28 (May 7, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the look of a woman who realizes the pay days are up



haha true  she doesn't look like it there, but she's kinda hot
and i wouldn't feel too bad for hatton he prolly tappin that from her right now while the bed is covered with 8 mill he made from that fight


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2009)

he's probably still lying flat on his back


----------



## Tempest (May 7, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> hatton's fiancee reaction to 2nd round knock down
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol at the last pic.

Raising the bar anyone? 

Pacquiao was definitely raising his bar after the KO, that`s for sure.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the look of a woman who realizes the pay days are up



hahahahah


----------



## Sena01 (May 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the look of a woman who realizes the pay days are up



hahaha LOL..Poor women she wear a beautiful dress just to see her husband lose the fight hahaha


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2009)

> he's probably still lying flat on his back



Nah, he looked just fine the day after the fight, pictures of him by the swimming pool smiling and shit.

Looking at him you wouldn't realise he was in a fight, he looked more messed up after the Mayweather fight. Generally speaking he just got knocked out, as brain damage and that was ruled out not much has really been taken out of his body.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## demonoid28 (May 9, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Oh dear.



hmmmm.....i thought mayweather was suppose to be the bigger man in this fight. they look about the same size


----------



## Tseka (May 10, 2009)

Mayweather vs Pacquiao will be so fucking awesome.

Pacquiao has the stronger argument for being the P4P king but Mayweather has the stylistic advantage over Pacquiao because he's such a solid counter-puncher and Pacquiao keeps his hands relatively low when he charges.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2009)

Floyd (last seen as a Welter Weight @ 147 Ibs)
Height: 5' 8"; Reach: 72

Juan (Last seen as a Light Weight @135 Ibs)
height, 5' 7” Reach: 67

Definite reach advantage for Floyd, the man hands must reach his knees with out bending. The real problem is weight. Obviously Juan does not want to compete @147. Hell Manny does not want compete at 147 either.


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

When Mayweather boxed his titled of P4P King was so appropriate is was unbelievable, he was a beast in the ring.

I just wish he didn't retire as now he might be a little bit rusty.


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

Venom said:


> When Mayweather boxed his titled of P4P King was so appropriate is was unbelievable, he was a beast in the ring.
> 
> I just wish he didn't retire as now he might be a little bit rusty.



He would've lost a rematch with De La Hoya if he didn't retire.

Fucking pussy face Mayweather.


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

I doubt that truthfully, if De La Hoya was so good he'd have beaten him first time round.

Watching 24/7 De La Hoya trained his hardest, yet still lost.

And that split was a joke, they done it to save face.


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

Venom said:


> I doubt that truthfully, if De La Hoya was so good he'd have beaten him first time round.
> 
> Watching 24/7 De La Hoya trained his hardest, yet still lost.
> 
> And that split was a joke, they done it to save face.



Mayweathers ran around tagging Oscar, he'd jump in once in a couple of rounds to drop a barrage of strikes and that was it.

Mayweathers barely won that fight, on my score card he lost.

It's annoying how the judges always value the last rounds 2X more than the first ones.


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Mayweathers ran around tagging Oscar, he'd jump in once in a couple of rounds to drop a barrage of strikes and that was it.
> 
> Mayweathers barely won that fight, on my score card he lost.
> 
> It's annoying how the judges always value the last rounds 2X more than the first ones.


Lol whatever you say man. Mayweather didn't win the fight for nothing. He deserved that win.

A split decision was a joke IMO. De La Hoya had 5-6 good rounds then he went missing.

And your scorecard means nothing mate.


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lol whatever you say man. Mayweather didn't win the fight for nothing. He deserved that win.
> 
> A split decision was a joke IMO. De La Hoya had 5-6 good rounds then he went missing.
> 
> And your scorecard means nothing mate.



De La Hoya won 7 rounds, the judges just put more value on the later rounds.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 12, 2009)

I would personally pick a prime De La Hoya to beat Mayweather. I had Mayweather winning their fight, but barely -- his workrate was woeful, and Hoya actually blocked a lot of Mayweather's punches on his gloves, something that is often overlooked.


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I would personally pick a prime De La Hoya to beat Mayweather. I had Mayweather winning their fight, but barely -- his workrate was woeful, and Hoya actually blocked a lot of Mayweather's punches on his gloves, something that is often overlooked.



Floyd Gayweather


----------



## Dream Brother (May 12, 2009)

Well, after seeing that pic of him trying to kiss Marquez, I'm tempted to agree.


----------



## Tseka (May 12, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Well, after seeing that pic of him trying to kiss Marquez, I'm tempted to agree.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

*Barrera vs. Marquez Tactical War!*

This is an interesting fight.  Both where at age 33 physical stats are nearly identical.

Marquez is a tactical counter puncher. While Barrera is Puncher/Boxer Tactician. If Barrera chooses to, he can brawl his way through the fight like Erik or simply apply a masterful boxing lessen the way he did to Nassem. That is why Barrera will become a Hall of Fammer.


Round 1 - I might get crucified. 
9 MAB
9 JMM

It?s a Mexican stare down, both where really just testing each out. Measuring our reaction, and their reach. I might change this to 10-9, since Barrera was landing more jabs. But I didn?t feel they where significant enough.
-------
Round 2
10 MAB
9 JMM

Barrera was disrupting JMM rhythm with his jab. The impressive part was MAB counter punching JMM punches.
------
Round 3
9 MAB
10 JMM

JMM figured out MAB timing. JMM an exchange of combination took place, I saw JMM landing more of them. MAB jab is still a problem of JMM.
-----

Round 4
10 MAB
9 JMM 

JMM is stalking/pressuring MAB. However MAB jab continues to disrupt JMM rhythm, this neutralizes JMM faints with MAB picking off with his own counter punching.

The unofficial score keeper Letterman must be retarded or blind.
--------------------------
Round 5
9 MAB
10 JMM

JMM landed solid strait lefts. JMM continues to pressure/stalk MAB, forcing MAB to fight backwards. 
------------------------

Round 6
10 MAB
9 JMM

MAB steps ups his game. He resorts back to his jabs, when pressured he pot shots. However 2 big exchanges to took place. Barrera seems to have won that exchange. 
----------------------

Round 7
8 MAB
10 JMM

JMM lands two beautiful combination MAB is briefly stunned. Another hook landed by JMM. JMM lands a double upper cut, JMM is head hunting. MAB knocks down JMM at the last round. However it was not scored as such, and gets a point deducted for hitting JMM when he was down.
-----------------

Round 8

10 MAB
9 JMM

MAB is out jabbing, and leading with had punches. 
-----------------------

Round 9

9 MAB
10 JMM

JMM lands and one-two, and a hook. JMM lands another body shot combination. JMM lands harder punches, to MAB jabbing. 
------------------------------

Round 10
9 MAB
10 JMM

JMM lands a combination with a leading hook. JMM is leading with power shoot. JMM is once again head hunting. Barrera lands a hook, then a solid right. JMM throws combination against the ropes, then trade shoots in the center.
--------------------------------------------------

Round 11
9 MAB
9  JMM


MAB leads with his jabbing. JMM is landing combination twice, and MAB rallies up with his own. Trading shots down the line.  
================

Round 12
9 MAB
10 JMM

JMM flurries, MAB makes small counter punches. MAB jabs, JMM lands some hard punches. Two hooks by JMM. JMM lands a hook, and a hard one two. MAB closes in, and purposely lunches his head upward.  Exchange takes place at the vary end.



Officially JMM goes on to win by Unanimous Decision


----------



## Id (May 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHo8kwtnhW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2009)

Id you bastard look Nagato is the one really pulling the strings, the Rinnegan surprises me.

I was just going to post that video. Shit had me rolling.


----------



## Id (May 16, 2009)

Recca said:


> Id you bastard look Link
> 
> I was just going to post that video. Shit had me rolling.



Your too slow old man, you too slow


----------



## Cloud (May 16, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Oh dear.



Wow. Look at the fat gay guy in the back waiting for Mayweather to kiss him.


----------



## Id (May 20, 2009)

Awesome interview. 
*Brian Kenny -VS- Floyd Mayweather Jr*
Link removed


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2009)

Id said:


> Awesome interview.
> *Brian Kenny -VS- Floyd Mayweather Jr*
> Stock



I was just breaking that down with someone. This is an insane battle. You've got Brian Kenny, who knows boxing inside-out and won't back down from tough questions and criticisms, versus Floyd Mayweather, the ultimate doublespeak artist.

Pretty Boy's truly remarkable. Kenny had him DEAD TO RIGHT's any number of times there with some of the points he was making, and Mayweather would stumble and then STILL talk his way out of them. 

That was an Ali-level performance.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 21, 2009)

Hahah, that interview had me cracking up at so many points. It's so refreshing to see an interviewer actually confronting Mayweather with real issues that many of us have been discussing for a while now. 

I agree that Mayweather did surprisingly well, though. I thought that the interviewer did even better, as Mayweather's insults didn't really seem to faze him at all, whereas Mayweather was clearly getting heated at various points.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I agree that Mayweather did surprisingly well, though. I thought that the interviewer did even better, as Mayweather's insults didn't really seem to faze him at all, whereas Mayweather was clearly getting heated at various points.



They've done this before. Mayweather's told him stuff like that dozens of times by now. Though this is the most contentious, it's not the first time.


----------



## Id (May 23, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahah, that interview had me cracking up at so many points. It's so refreshing to see an interviewer actually confronting Mayweather with real issues that many of us have been discussing for a while now.
> 
> I agree that Mayweather did surprisingly well, though. I thought that the interviewer did even better, as Mayweather's insults didn't really seem to faze him at all, whereas Mayweather was clearly getting heated at various points.



Did you see this interview. 

Brian Kenny interviews S.S. Mosley.
Narutopedia


----------



## Cloud (May 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Awesome interview.
> *Brian Kenny -VS- Floyd Mayweather Jr*
> Narutopedia



Mayweather is always getting heated.


----------



## Id (May 24, 2009)

Upcomming match is Angulo vs Cintron. Personally I would like to see any of these two, take on James Kirkland.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2009)

I feel this should be mentioned in this thread as the man gave so much to boxing. 

RIP to Exodus Tyson, when I heard the news that she passed away I was genuinely upset. I was sad that a child lost her life in such a tragic way and I am upset for Tyson. Shit after shit seems to happen to him, this to me has to be the worst feeling no parent should have to bury their child.

My heart goes out to him and his family.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 5, 2009)

My brother just showed my this vid, not bad.  This cat must have had a lotta time on his hands though lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O89gebjYng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2009)

lol have u guys heard about amir khan wanting to fight hatton lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

what is manny's next fight coming up?
what about hopkins?


----------



## Rampage (Jun 8, 2009)

manny's next fight  not sure


----------



## sharpie (Jun 8, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> manny's next fight  not sure



There are a few things in the rumor mill.  The short answer is Mayweather if he beats Marquez.  Shane Mosely was on ESPN saying he'd love to take on Pacquiao.  At this point it's gonna be a matter of what brings out the most money.  Manny's gotten a bigger purse each fight with the last couple fights, and seeing how the negotiations went for the Hatton fight, his camp might hold out for the bigger bucks.  Prolly not to that extent again, though.  

We'll see.  If Mayweather wins, I'd love to see them go at it in the winter, that'll be a great fight.  I doubt he'd fight Marquez for the third time...  Wasn't the last fight called 'Unfinished Business'?


----------



## lossweight (Jun 9, 2009)

*Filipino Boxing Updates:*

Hi,

I've just found out that another Pinoy boxing champ, Nonito Donaire, has signed a deal with Bob Arum. Apparently, Donaire decided to junk his contract with Gary Shaw because he is not getting any fights. His last fight was against Luis Maldonado last December and he needs a fight to keep him in top shape.

I think this is a good decision on Donaire's part. Arum is perfectly capable of setting up the fights he need to become successful in his boxing career. Inactivity can cost him his title just as in the case of Florante Condes. 

thanks!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 11, 2009)

Man, Hagler/Leonard may just be the most difficult (famous) fight to score. Just beastly.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

> Man, Hagler/Leonard may just be the most difficult (famous) fight to score. Just beastly.



Meh, I always score the fight 116:112 in Hagglers favour. Though I do have a mild dislike for Leonard probably because of my dad. Anyway in that fight I'm always left with the impression that Haggler came to fight, Leonard came to put on a show.

To me he would just dance around, then throw flashy punches to appear as though he is on top of things, even in the later round he would only go on the offensive when the round was nearing it's end. 

It's not that I dislike evasiveness slickness in fights as I am a big fan of Mayweather and Roy Jones ( in his younger days), I just don't think he was more affective than Haggler in that fight. 

Cotto and Clottey is today right? I think Cotto may win, looking at the weigh in Clottey looked a bit thin, even though he is a pressure fighter I'm thinking Cotto will pick him off in the later rounds due to stamina and momentum. 

Sadly I can't watch the fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2009)

A lot of the time Leonard certainly was throwing combinations with more flash than substance. However, Hagler was also missing a ton of punches and often being plain inactive, allowing Leonard to 'steal' rounds on his higher workrate. A lot of the rounds were so close that it makes it a nightmare to score -- I had Leonard winning, but only by about a round, I think. I'm not surprised to see so many people scoring it for Hagler though, it's pretty much the epitome of how subjective scoring can be in boxing. 

I think Cotto's fight is later today, aye. I'm more interested in the upcoming Mayweather/Marquez and Khan/Kotelnik fights, though. I was also eager to see Haye/Klit, but that went up in smoke, ugh.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 13, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I think Cotto's fight is later today, aye. I'm more interested in the upcoming Mayweather/Marquez and Khan/Kotelnik fights, though. I was also eager to see Haye/Klit, but that went up in smoke, ugh.



Yeah, it's a HBO free preview weekend, so I get to watch the Cotto fight in HD.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

> A lot of the time Leonard certainly was throwing combinations with more flash than substance. However, Hagler was also missing a ton of punches and often being plain inactive, allowing Leonard to 'steal' rounds on his higher workrate. A lot of the rounds were so close that it makes it a nightmare to score -- I had Leonard winning, but only by about a round, I think. I'm not surprised to see so many people scoring it for Hagler though, it's pretty much the epitome of how subjective scoring can be in boxing.


You're right, people appreciate different things more in a fight so you will probably never get a room full of people who agree on the fights outcome. Side note I  feel that if Haggler made Leonard work for the first two rounds things would have gone his way, I doubt he would have been so comfortable taunting him and throwing winding punches if in his mind he had to fight uphill.



> I think Cotto's fight is later today, aye. I'm more interested in the upcoming Mayweather/Marquez and Khan/Kotelnik fights, though. I was also eager to see Haye/Klit, but that went up in smoke, ugh.


I more interested in the aftermath of Mayweather and Marquez. I expect Mayweather to handle Marquez ( though strange things have happened in the ring). Hopefully this will set up a fight between Mayweather and Pacquiao or Mayweather and Cotto, either of these fights would make me very happy.

I personally think Pacquiao would be the harder challenger for Floyd because I think he moves around a lot more than Cotto. If Cotto is on the backfoot he can move around and be elusive but against Floyd he would end up pursuing him I personally feel that when he is in pursuit he is kinda flat footed and plodding. 

That being said, I can see Pacquiao and Mayweather being the Trinidad and Hopkins of 2010 if it's to happen.

Also I've heard that the Kotelnik and Khan fight may be of because the individual has a tooth ache, that or the fight is being posponed. As the WBO seems to have a somewhat connection with Warren I can see Khan fighting Peterson in place though I don't think it's wise to pick new opponent so quick as it lowers the preperation you have for the fight.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, just watched Cotto/Clottey.  That was a tough fight...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cotto Won by split decision.  Clottey did a good job of gradually coming back after falling in the 1st round.  He controlled the pace of the fight after a big cut that Cotto got in the 3rd/4th.  Cotto turned things around by keeping his momentum up/moving around/throwing combos during the 11th and 12th.  I think that's what turned things around in his favor.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 15, 2009)

Yea,cotto had a great fight,and clottey is really tough.Having that cut almost all fight made it really hard for him,and now they want to do cotto-pacman in november,bob arum confirmed he wants that fight.I'm puerto rican,and i think cotto would do a great fight against him,but in end i think pacman will ko. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Id (Jun 16, 2009)

Personally I think Clotty won the match. And I was somewhat disappointed by Cotto’s rough housing/illegal moves. But I cant take away too much. He fought his heart out with one eye. Hell Clotty damn well respected Cotto’s power and skill even though he claims he was never hurt. 

I really hope Clotty gets more exposure that man is a beast. 


Cotto/Manny match.
Cotto officially weighed at 146 pre fight. I don’t think he would have that much trouble making 144-145 comfortably. If that turns out to be the catch weight, then it comes down to Manny’s work rate vs. Cotto’s precision punching.  Someone will end up K.O.ed.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 16, 2009)

Clottey messed up by slowing down in the last 2 rounds.  If he would of maintained his pace and controlled Cotto's movement, he would have won on the scorecards.  Cotto deserved that win off of sheer spirit.  Hats off to him for moving around in the last 2 rounds and pulling out the win.  

As for Cotto/Pacquiao:  Cotto just doesn't seem the same after the Margarito fight.  His apprehensiveness will give Manny the edge.  I doubt we'll see this fight though.  You gotta be able to pull in a big ticket if you wanna fight that guy now.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Cotto won the fight. Getting to the point straight away, Clottey was more dominant in the fight in the sense that the rounds he won he was very dominant unfortunately for him he didn't do this in enough rounds.

A lot of the rounds were close and I gave them to Cotto, I think I scored the fight 115 112.

To me Clottey didn't do enough to win, especially a championship fight as the challenger. The last 2 rounds are where he could have established a win but he didn't come through. No instead he behaved like a pansy in the last round.

Also I think Clottey is a good fighter but I don't think he will get exposure, because of who he is I don't think many would actually risk fighting him, high risk low reward type of guy. Another thing to note is in that fight Cotto couldn't see out his left eye, I think he would have beaten Clottey more handily had he been able to see properly.

________

Also I think it's worth mentioning that Cotto is a natural lefty, so if he fights as othodox in that fight the conventional straight right hand tactic against a southpaw won't really work for him. 

I don't think it would end up like De La Hoya but I think he is at a somewhat disadvantage as his left could be negated somewhat.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ClZkyV-boQM[/YOUTUBE]

 Man, I miss this guy.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

People can say what they want, boxing needs characters like that. Obviously because I'm from the UK I can remember seeing a lot of his fights as a child, that being said I didn't like him much and was happy when Barerra beat him.

How do you think a fight between Whitaker and Pacquiao would go down?


----------



## sharpie (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Sweet Pea in his prime would take that one.  But the fight wouldn't be nearly as boring as a Whitaker/Mayweather fight though.  I've actually seen a few times when I was a kid.  His son played AAA football and he'd show up at the games.  

I was disappointed when the Marquez fight got pushed to September... With no more basketball I was really looking forward to watching some 24/7 :ho


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 3, 2009)

Recca said:


> People can say what they want, boxing needs characters like that. Obviously because I'm from the UK I can remember seeing a lot of his fights as a child, that being said I didn't like him much and was happy when Barerra beat him.
> 
> How do you think a fight between Whitaker and Pacquiao would go down?



I agree, boxing really benefits when charismatic figures pop up. Major shortage of that at the moment. Mayweather attempts to play the villain, and he does so with varying success -- you can tell that it's forced at points. With Hamed it looked utterly natural, utterly real. He really did believe it all.

As for the hypothetical matchup, I would have to go with Whitaker. I may be biased, because he's my favourite boxer (along with Ali), but I think he's easily one of the greatest defensive fighters to ever grace the sport, and he would tame Pac. If Marquez can counter Pac again and again, you better believe that Whitaker would too. He COULD get hit and go down due to Pac's speed (I remember Roger Mayweather knocking him down once) but he would get back up and continue outboxing Pac, as he had a solid chin. Also keep in mind that Whitaker would be the bigger man, as I assume this fight would take place at lightweight. 

Speaking of Whitaker, I was recently enjoying a new highlight vid someone made:

[YOUTUBE]rVPXllSAJ6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharpie (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice vid.  Man that dude was quick.

lol @ behind the back punch at 2:02 :ho


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2009)

Geez, guys. No mention of Alexis Arguello's suicide? All-time great, very distressing to see. He was certainly more relevant than Jacko at this point, as the mayor of a country's capital.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 3, 2009)

I heard about Arguello. I've never actually seen any of his fights, but I'm always hearing about how great he was as a fighter. I need to dig up some footage.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 3, 2009)

Re: the Sweet Pea vid: 4:23-4 must have really hurt and disoriented his opponent. XD

Also, 2:54-55 and 3:20-30 had me laughing my ass off. (Sadly, Mayweather's the closest thing we have to a Sweet Pea at the moment. And as I've said on many occasions, I really do miss Nas. He was a fantastically comical Narcissus.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2009)

I also think Whitaker would win if the two were to fight but I could see it as a De La Hoya or Chavez deal where the fight gets incorrectly scored because the judges award offensive fighters whether even though they are not really effective and where they lack appreciation for the defensive and countering skill a fighter shows.



> I agree, boxing really benefits when charismatic figures pop up. Major shortage of that at the moment. Mayweather attempts to play the villain, and he does so with varying success -- you can tell that it's forced at points. With Hamed it looked utterly natural, utterly real. He really did believe it all.


With Mayweather I know it's an act because there are times where he comes across as a nice individual usually after the fight. 

With Hammed you're right he did actually believe the stuff he said, which made me LOL when he was talking about Mayweather in a video, I'll see if I can find the link. It's a shame that he retired though, because of his arrogance he couldn't cope with adversity. I need to watch his fight with Barerra again as it has been some years but I feel that if he was prepared for 'battle' he could have won, I remember thinking that he didn't look prepared for an actual fight if that makes sense.

Abovetopsecret

About 3:15 in.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 3, 2009)

That interview is classic, haha.

And yeah, his preparation against Barrera was woeful. In fact, that clip I posted earlier was just before the fight -- Hamed was more concerned with his haircut than his gameplan. He also looked utterly horrible and sloppy from the sparring footage I've seen, and him and his team kept watching only the worst of Barrera on tape (the KO loss to JJ) rather than his best stuff. He was being pampered and living in luxury, surrounded by Yes Men, while Barrera was going through tough, gruelling training. A lot of it is covered in the old documentary, _Little Prince, Big Fight_.

Even putting aside all that, Naz started cracking long beforehand. He became gradually more intoxicated with his own power, until his style disintegrated into simple slugging, as seen with the rough bouts with Kelley and Sanchez. It's a shame, because early in his career he was much more willing to throw combinations and box, as in the Robinson fight.



> Re: the Sweet Pea vid: 4:23-4 must have really hurt and disoriented his opponent. XD
> 
> Also, 2:54-55 and 3:20-30 had me laughing my ass off. (Sadly, Mayweather's the closest thing we have to a Sweet Pea at the moment.



I always smile when I watch a good Pea tribute. It's impossible to watch him clowning his opponents like that without nodding in respect. Even Hoya had to smile after Whitaker dodged his flurry.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2009)

On Victor Ortiz what do you people think on him quitting? 

To me it's not a big deal in the sense that I won't think less of him as they have their health to consider. At the same time those actions don't gain people's respect, from that point of view I have far more respect for Khan both individuals are at a stage where they have a point to prove at least with Khan he is willing to stand and continue in the face of adversity. 

I feel that if Ortiz dug deep and started boxing he could have won but it's like he realised that boxing is a sport where you can get hurt and got scared. I want to his reaction to this loss, as he learnt a valuable lesson.

That being said, I want to see people like Valero, Prescott, Khan and Ortiz establish a somewhat rivalry.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

Did anyone watch the Tyson fights on Espn Classic today? I have to say in his early days he was a solid all rounder boxer and not just a one punch knock out guy. Had he stayed in the right mindset like in that time period I think his reign might have lasted till his retirement.

Plus I always find it intriguing what if Tyson doesnt go to prison in his prime. Perhaps he gets his rematch with Douglas and wipes away what I believe was his biggest loss. He also if he does fight them fights Holyfield and Lewis earlier in his career and most likely wins those fights. To think what could have been, but since his departure heavyweight boxing is all but dead. I like the older Klitscko and all and think he got robbed by Lewis, but the challengers are really weak.

That being said I still have to hold to my opinion that a none heavyweight can never be considered the greatest of all time. Thats why they invented the pound for pound to essentially create a handicap. But honestly boxing is a sport about the most raw and brutal of mans inclinations, fighting. And in a fight the biggest and strongest wins, and is therefore king of the mountain. IMO size in boxing is the same as speed to a soccer player, hand eye coordination to a tennis/baseballer. So even if you say well of course the lighter weight class would never win due to his size, id say exactly hed never win unless handicapped so i can never truly consider them the greatest. 

I mean i know its a slightly stretched analogy, but what if i was the greatest sand lot baseball player. With an undefeated pitching record and a million homeruns. Technically i would be the "pound for pound" if you will best and if you disagree with above you would have to consider me for the best ever. Because i played with like skilled players, just like boxers fight with like weighing boxers. 

Needless to say I still think Pacs is great. And B. Hopkins is easily one of my favorite boxers of all time. Any guy who can still do what he does at his age is extremely impressive.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)

A none heavyweight is considered the greatest of all time....... Sugar Ray Robinson. It's annoying as all of his clips are in low quality and hard to find so I can't really analyse him. 

_____

I don't think staying out of prison would have changed things much for Tyson whilst I don't think it helped, I think he just lost the desire early in his career. I'm not going to criticise him as a lot of shit happened to him. I feel promoters were too obsessed marketing him as an animal, beast, knock out machine that they forgot the impact it would have on his mental state.

He's a mentally unstable. I think he would have benefited from taking a break from boxing and going to Africa ( Dave Chappelle) to find himself and develop a stronger sense of character. If he still wanted to box after that fine be it but you can't have hesitation.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike with Gus D'matto was a perfect, complete boxer.  Power, speed, footwork, headwork, defense, and most important, combinations.  The dude could throw 4 power punches in a second.  It was those body combo's that opened his opponents up for the KO.  After he hooked up with Don King he dropped Kevin Rooney then his style and discipline went to shi* after that.  He stopped focusing on combos and went for the _one_ knockout punch.  

It's a shame.  If he would of got over his beef with Rooney there's no telling how much greater he'd be.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

look i dont doubt they are great but when talking about a sport like boxing which is essentially just fighting - then i think its a little riduclous to call someone the best who would lose to any number of heavyweights, its not his fault to his size, but i imagine the majority of the good heavyweights would beat robinson 

i mean just look at martial arts, the whole point of them is to be able to defend yourself no matter the opponent, many of them are specifically made to overcome size and power deficits

so why in boxing, a fellow fighting art should this handicap exception be made

^true, but i think Tyson would not have fallen quite as far as he did without the prison times, not to mention you cant just count the actually prison years, but a few years after to get back into form; but i agree a lot of his downfall was mental, and the lose of his close circle, God Don king is such garabage

But the question one must acts which would you rather see the meteoric rise, and the equally meteoric fall; or if Tyson was the title holder for like a decade


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 5, 2009)

boxing is boxing, it's not fighting so to speak.

boxing isn't really considered a martial art, and martial art competitions have weight classes.

being the best boxer isn't the same as being the best fighter. boxing is a sport, and people who say someone like Suger Ray is the best it just means that he's the top dog in that sport. It's not a street fight, so Suger Ray losing to someone like Wladimir isn't really relevant - because being the best boxer isn't about who can beat up the most people.

im not sure how you can compare a light boxer to a light tennis player. There are no weight classes for Tennis players because weight is not an important factor in tennis. Weight is an important factor in boxing, and it is one that people cannot balance with out restricting who can fight who.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

those are only sanctioned events to keep some sort of safety levels in place - i dont view them as legit, theyve probably only been place from maybe the last few decades, but the original intent of martial arts was not to fight among like sized individuals but against anyone

i didnt say boxing was a martial arts, rather that it along with martial arts and wrestling form the group of fighting sports 

yea but thats just being picky - you are restricting one gift , you are restricting weight, but have no problem with height, speed, power, etc. ; why can you say because this guy weighs more i will discriminate as opposed to saying hey this guy is fast, but thats just a natural gift
- what about basketball you are not going to tell me that height is not an important factor that is not restricted, i imagine there are a lot of good players world wide , perhaps in asia who would be a lot better but are barred by height advantages; basketball takes a realistic approach as does any sport but boxing, the shorter player has to make up for his lack of size, no one feels sorry for him and segregates the into different height classes
-in fact in some sports like id imagine more of olympic style sports like running, size may infact be a disadvantage but its not discriminate into weight classes - because ultimately whats important who is the fastest not who is the fastest at such and such size

and i would sort of side with your figther vs boxer argument but in the end its nonsense - robison was as good as he was due to his natural gifts, but he wasnt necessarily a better technical boxer than ali or tyson before his down fall 

- id be fine if want to look at it that way, if you speak just technically, a smaller fighter can be a better technical boxer than anyone - and by proxy you can say he a psuedo best boxer because he is the best at the technical merits of his sport, but to just say he is better pure boxer period is not imo a legimate argument


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)

> look i dont doubt they are great but when talking about a sport like boxing which is essentially just fighting - then i think its a little riduclous to call someone the best who would lose to any number of heavyweights, its not his fault to his size, but i imagine the majority of the good heavyweights would beat robinson


That is where you're wrong. To call boxing fighting is as wrong as calling rugby fighting. It's a sport and as such people are ranked by how good they are at the sport. 

Ray Robinson is considered by many, the greatest of all time. It doesn't matter that many heavyweights would beat him in a fight, what matters is his accomplishments in the ring and boxing ability.



> i mean just look at martial arts, the whole point of them is to be able to defend yourself no matter the opponent, many of them are specifically made to overcome size and power deficits


Mixed martial arts has weight classes.


> so why in boxing, a fellow fighting art should this handicap exception be made


because it's a sport where you want to test people's abilities, not their brute strength and as I said MMA has weight divisions.



> those are only sanctioned events to keep some sort of safety levels in place - i dont view them as legit, theyve probably only been place from maybe the last few decades, but the original intent of martial arts was not to fight among like sized individuals but against anyone


I'm trying to figure out what type of idiot I'm responding to. You see the fact that a match is sanctioned makes it more legit. 


> yea but thats just being picky - you are restricting one gift , you are restricting weight, but have no problem with height, speed, power, etc. ; why can you say because this guy weighs more i will discriminate as opposed to saying hey this guy is fast, but thats just a natural gift


No you tell them to compare their ability with people their own weight. That's not discriminating against them at all. 



> - what about basketball you are not going to tell me that height is not an important factor that is not restricted, i imagine there are a lot of good players world wide , perhaps in asia who would be a lot better but are barred by height advantages; basketball takes a realistic approach as does any sport but boxing, the shorter player has to make up for his lack of size, no one feels sorry for him and segregates the into different height classes


You're comparing two completely different sports. The size advantage gained in basketball is not comparable to the advantage physical build gives in boxing.

In basketball you can still be competitive and there can still be a test of ability. Seeing as boxing is a contact sport, if one guy is 140lbs and the other is 220lbs, the guy who is 220lbs will obviously win, it's not competitive and it's dangerous. Such a thing wouldn't test someones boxing ability.

You're acting as though boxing, racing and basketball are alike. 



> and i would sort of side with your figther vs boxer argument but in the end its nonsense - robison was as good as he was due to his natural gifts, but he wasnt necessarily a better technical boxer than ali or tyson before his down fall


What are you blabbering on about? I brought up Robinson because you said ''
That being said I still have to hold to my opinion that a none heavyweight can never be considered the greatest of all time. '' which is why I brought up the fact that Robinson is considered by many as the greatest of all time.

Seriously, people like you annoy me the most when it comes to boxing as for the most part you chat a lot of shit. ''Boxing is fighting'' ''It's about brute strength'', you have no respect for the sport.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2009)

O God Recca, is crying and whining like a little bitch - you got shut down with your flawed arguments in the Harry potter debate and now here you are using some tired facts again here

-let me ask you something - Do you actually participate in boxing in any form, as a boxer or a trainer? Do you, because otherwise you do not have any greater authority over any other fan when it comes to boxing. What I am pointing out is just common sense.

-respect boxing. Of course i respect boxing I hold it in regards as one of the greatest sports. A true test between two individuals, one on one. A sport probably several millennium old . In fact im one of a few people who still appreciate this dying sport as it gets replaced by stuff like MMA. Dont preach to me like you are some God level expert here. The important thing is that people like box not what reason they like it for, its punks like you who drive away casual fans because frankly that want to hear about your superficial elitism about what it means to follow boxing. 

But your just some little punk whose stuffed one to many sticks up his ass, so im just gonna start ignoring you any time I see you because you dont want to discuss an argument rationally.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2009)

> -let me ask you something - Do you actually participate in boxing in any form, as a boxer or a trainer? Do you, because otherwise you do not have any greater authority over any other fan when it comes to boxing. What I am pointing out is just common sense.


I was boxing for about 3 years when I was younger, when I move out I intend to start again. This is irrelevant in anycase. When someone is spouting crap, anyone with actual knowledge of the sport is within their right to put that clown in place.



> -respect boxing. Of course i respect boxing I hold it in regards as one of the greatest sports. A true test between two individuals, one on one. A sport probably several millennium old . In fact im one of a few people who still appreciate this dying sport as it gets replaced by stuff like MMA. Dont preach to me like you are some God level expert here. The important thing is that people like box not what reason they like it for, its punks like you who drive away casual fans because frankly that want to hear about your superficial elitism about what it means to follow boxing.


I'm a punk because I laugh at the silly explanation you give as to why a non heavyweight can never be considered the greatest of all time?

No you expect to speak crap around people who actually have knowledge about the sport. It's also worth checking PPV no. before you bring this shit about MMA overtaking boxing.


> But your just some little punk whose stuffed one to many sticks up his ass, so im just gonna start ignoring you any time I see you because you dont want to discuss an argument rationally.


Your problem is you expect to say something and have no one challenge you on it. The world does not work that way, if you say something incorrect people will correct you.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Arturo Gatti found dead in Brazil.

ECK



> Police in Brazil are investigating the death of former world boxing champion Arturo Gatti.
> 
> Gatti, who was raised in Montreal, was discovered dead in an apartment in Porto de Galinhas ? a seaside resort community ? in northeastern Brazil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 12, 2009)

Very Sad News, he was a warrior in the ring.

RIP Gatti


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2009)

What the fuck RIP Gatti


----------



## Rampage (Jul 12, 2009)

R.I.P gatti


amir khans title fight soon


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

*Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao*

Analyze it mother fuckers.

Who has the edge?

Athleticism: Manny's a quicker, more reaction-driven and more powerful boxer.
Skills: Floyd has better footwork, head movement and is better with his timing.
Style: Floyd Mayweather has the stylistic advantage since he's an extremely good defensive counter-puncher, but Manny's more diverse in the manner of being a good offensive and defensive boxer. 
Stamina: Manny Pacquiao.

So to recap and and add-

Manny Pacquiao's advantages:
1. Faster, stronger and better muscle-memory.
2. Well-rounded in approach
3. Better conditioning and stamina

Floyd Mayweather Jr's advantages:
1. Better footwork, head movement, timing and other advanced boxing principles. 
2. A great defensive boxer, stylistically he might be Manny Pacquiao's worst match up


What I should also mention is Floyd Mayweather's ring rust.


I'd also like to make a prediction here: Marquez upsets Mayweather Jr. and destroys his legacy. 

Discuss.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

If Mayweather beats Marquez and then Manny Beats Mayweather then Manny will have quite a legacy when he retires.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> If Mayweather beats Marquez and then Manny Beats Mayweather then Manny will have quite a legacy when he retires.



He's already regarded in higher statues than Mayweather, and the bitch Mayweather is crying about it.


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2009)

..which is why they have to fight. Floyd just seems to be ducking him with his "I have nothing to prove, I R the best" stance. If it brings us closer to Manny vs. Floyd, I want Floyd to whoop Marquez. In the event of Manny vs. Floyd, I see Manny taking it and becoming the undisputed pound-for-pound best.


----------



## Tseka (Jul 13, 2009)

Rahaaru said:


> ..which is why they have to fight. Floyd just seems to be ducking him with his "I have nothing to prove, I R the best" stance. If it brings us closer to Manny vs. Floyd, I want Floyd to whoop Marquez. In the event of Manny vs. Floyd, I see Manny taking it and becoming the undisputed pound-for-pound best.



I'd rather see Floyd lose to Marquez and have his legacy destroyed.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

A prime oscar could have beaten Manny, Lol. Yes I'm still mad


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pacman all the way.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

I wouldn't really say Manny is that much faster than Floyd, moving around the ring I think Floyd is faster, just that Manny throws faster punches because he goes for flurries rather than accuracy.

I don't think Pacquiao conditioning is better than Floyd's either, if anything I'd rank it about the same, I've haven't seen Floyd tire in the ring because he paces himself really well.


> ..which is why they have to fight. Floyd just seems to be ducking him with his "I have nothing to prove, I R the best" stance. If it brings us closer to Manny vs. Floyd, I want Floyd to whoop Marquez. In the event of Manny vs. Floyd, I see Manny taking it and becoming the undisputed pound-for-pound best.


Actually Floyd hasn't ducked Pacquiao at all. Read the shit Top Rank has been saying, to me it's clear that Arum doesn't want the fight to occur. 

He moans about Floyd wanting 60% yet demands that Manny should get 60%. He then sets up the fight with Miguel straight away ( Granted the Marquez fight was delayed), which he was trying to push through when a October battle between Pacquiao and Floyd was possible.

I'm certain that Floyd would fight Pacquiao and I'm certain that the match would mimmick BHop and Trinidad.


----------



## Tim (Jul 14, 2009)

lol Money. My bad, for a second I forgot this was the 20th century and proving you're the best doesn't matter anywhere near as much as your earnings.

Eh. I highly doubt that it'd be a lopsided fight like that. If anything, it'd just be Floyd doing his usual hit-and-run while Manny tries to drop him. Whether he actually does is exactly what I want to see.

I digress, they are my two favorite boxers right now, I don't care about any of this - I just want them to fight.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 15, 2009)

> I just want them to fight.


Then hope Pacquiao fails in his quest to become a politician next year.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll dig up some of my old thoughts on this:

What makes Mayweather interesting is that he rarely telegraphs at all. An example is his fight with Corrales; the left-hook landed again and again because Mayweather understood that speed is only one facet of a good punch. You also require timing, distance and form. Due to this, Pac certainly won't be able to time Mayweather anywhere near as well as he did with Hatton, and even if Mayweather makes a mistake he's normally fast enough to move away or cover up in time.

On the other hand, Mayweather's favourite strategy is to sit on the ropes in his shoulder-roll stance and slip/weave punches while looking for counters. You saw him do this against Hoya, but he wouldn't be able to do this against Pac. Pac is faster, more explosive, and sharper than that version of Hoya, and if Mayweather sat on the ropes Pac would fire off that deadly straight-left right through his guard, or use his improved right-hook to sneak around it. Roach's strategy was actually very sound in the Hoya fight, but his fighter was lacking, as he was so faded from his prime -- Pac is younger than Mayweather, strong, and definitely able to carry out any gameplan Roach devises at this point, due to his sheer athleticism. Mayweather would have to use constant movement, ala the Corrales fight, and box off the back foot, and when doing this against someone who can close the range like Pac...you have a very exciting fight on your hands.

Mayweather has had trouble with southpaws, regardless of what his hardcore fans may say. He was briefly stunned by Corley, and Judah technically knocked him down (a flash KD at most, but still a KD) with a short right-hook counter, the exact same punch that Pac has gotten so adept at throwing. Judah also stunned Mayweather with a jab-jab-left-straight combination. Something important to note here -- firstly, Mayweather's shoulder-roll stance left him completely open to the punch, as it went right down the pipe. Secondly, the left-straight has always been Pac's signature punch -- he knocked Marquez down with it again and again, turned Hoya's face into porridge with it and Roach went as far as to say that Pac used to rely on it to the extent that he was a 'one-handed' fighter. It's safe to say that he has a mean, mean left-straight, and one must wonder how Mayweather would deal with this.

Another notable point of the Judah fight (but not often discussed) is when the commentating Lennox Lewis offers his belief that the southpaw left-uppercut is the answer to Mayweather's best punch, his right-straight. Judah didn't have the timing or training necessary to pull this off, but what if Roach were to concentrate completely on having Pac counter the straight-right with an uppercut? People can say that Pac doesn't HAVE an uppercut, but did he have a good right-hook back when he first exploded on the scene? Nope. Now, if Pac can master this counter, and get the timing down in the fight (admittedly difficult) then Mayweather's best weapon against a southpaw would be compromised. All it would take is one great counter, and Mayweather would be hesitant about throwing the right-hand afterwards, and that hesitation slows a fighter down and stops him from relaxing and performing at his best.

Of course, a lot of this speculation changes upon the weight that they fight at -- I'm assuming it will be 140, where Pac can be at his best, but I would expect Mayweather to try and hinder him by only offering a higher weight, assuming he even takes the fight at all.

Either way, I definitely want this match to happen; it will be the biggest event in years, a genuine superfight for the general public and the fans.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

Khan's up soon.

Undercard going on at the moment.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2009)

Hall had nothing on Small, got picked off after the first couple of rounds.

Saunders pretty much wailed on Scriven


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

Never seen either of those guys fighting before, but I liked Small -- the ringwalk amused me, and so did his antics in the ring. He indulged in a bit too much flash rather than substance in some rounds, but he seems decent. Hall just looked like a plodding bore.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2009)

A plodding bore does seem an apt way to describe Hall xD

Gavin didn't have many problems out there either, just DeGale left from the "prospects" before the Khan fight then.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

The stream I'm watching is crappy as hell, damnit. *Kicks comp*


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> The stream I'm watching is crappy as hell, damnit. *Kicks comp*



where you watching, I'm on a justin tv one which isn't particularly great. It's also now showing the itv4 fights so I have no idea if DeGale has started or not >_>

ed: oh it just cut back for the start of it ^^


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

My one sounds like the same one, haha.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2009)

not quite the same

Impressive from DeGale though, some good punches in there for a r1 stoppage


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 18, 2009)

Cheers for the link, looks slightly sharper.

Thoughts on round one --

Khan is mostly hitting gloves, but he won the round on sheer workrate for me. Kotelnik looks like he's waiting for a perfect counter hook. Seems like a patient fighter with a good defence.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

> On the other hand, Mayweather's favourite strategy is to sit on the ropes in his shoulder-roll stance and slip/weave punches while looking for counters. You saw him do this against Hoya, but he wouldn't be able to do this against Pac.


He wouldn't do this against Pacquiao. De La Hoya was a lot bigger than him so he had to be far more defensive. 

I don't remember him employing such tactics against Diego Corralles. If Mayweather were to fight Pacquiao I would expect him to be a more aggressive than when he is fighting people like De La Hoya and Corralles. Mayweather is a fighter who adapts.



> Mayweather has had trouble with southpaws, regardless of what his hardcore fans may say. He was briefly stunned by Corley, and Judah technically knocked him down (a flash KD at most, but still a KD) with a short right-hook counter, the exact same punch that Pac has gotten so adept at throwing. Judah also stunned Mayweather with a jab-jab-left-straight combination.


I wouldn't say he had problems with Zab Judah, he schooled him for the duration of the fight. Also I'm a bit sceptical over the knockdown. Though some see it as a knockdown Zab actually stood on his foot which could have caused it which would make it a slip. I'd have to see the thing again. 

Getting stunned in a fight isn't much, it's a sport where you get punched that's going to happen.



> Of course, a lot of this speculation changes upon the weight that they fight at -- I'm assuming it will be 140, where Pac can be at his best, but I would expect Mayweather to try and hinder him by only offering a higher weight, assuming he even takes the fight at all.


I'd want the fight to be at 147lbs. I don't think Pacquiao would be hindered at 147lbs, I can't remember what he weighed in against DLH and Hatton but I think it was similar.

I don't like this business of fighting fighters who dehydrate themselves. If Mayweather can make the 140lbs limit comfortably fair enough but if he had to drain himself to make the weight I would give less credit to Pacquiao if he were to win.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 19, 2009)

Khan did a good job last night  he looked a bit shaky towards the end but still a world title quite impressive for a man with a glass jaw :ho


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd like the fight at 140 tbh, like when he fought Hatton didn't he only fill up to 143? 

either way if this fight happens I'd still back Manny.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 20, 2009)

Mayweather may be avoiding manny...- Cross Game Episode 16 sub ,but i think manny will ko.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2009)

Recca said:


> I don't remember him employing such tactics against Diego Corralles.



He didn't -- my point was actually that he would have to employ the differing tactics from the Diego fight in order to be successful. The constant moving and sharpshooting, in other words. 



> If Mayweather were to fight Pacquiao I would expect him to be a more aggressive than when he is fighting people like De La Hoya and Corralles. Mayweather is a fighter who adapts.



I honestly would be surprised to see him being aggressive against Pacman. If he does do that, I can only see him doing it in the latter rounds, after softening Pac up with counters and bodyshots. Being aggressive early in the fight sounds like a bad mistake when you're up against the fighter with arguably the most potent offence in pro boxing today. It would be like a Leonard/Duran scenario in that Mayweather would be fighting Pac's fight, which is unwise. 



> I wouldn't say he had problems with Zab Judah, he schooled him for the duration of the fight. Also I'm a bit sceptical over the knockdown. Though some see it as a knockdown Zab actually stood on his foot which could have caused it which would make it a slip. I'd have to see the thing again.



You honestly wouldn't say that he had problems with him? Judah was landing a surprising amount of good shots in the early rounds, even getting to Mayweather's body. I don't remember him standing on Mayweather's foot -- I remember Mayweather going for a straight-right to the body, Judah anticipating him and firing a right-hook to the head that caught Floyd coming in and threw him off balance. I'll check the replay again sometime, I guess. It's true that Mayweather schooled him for the majority of the fight, but that was only after breaking Judah down and waiting for him to slow down -- Mayweather even said this after the fight, when he noted that Judah was a 'frontrunner', someone who gasses out after the first couple of rounds. Pac is definitely not in the same class, he's supremely conditioned and has far more focus and heart than Zab. 



> Getting stunned in a fight isn't much, it's a sport where you get punched that's going to happen.



True, but Mayweather is known for having a brilliant defence. On the rare occasion when someone actually starts getting through with some good shots it always provokes attention. It wasn't a single fluke punch, either -- Judah hit Mayweather with a handful of nice ones over the course of the match.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2009)

Khan impressed me. He's still not a great fighter or anything, but when you compare him to his old self (pre-Roach) he shows a _lot_ of improvement.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 20, 2009)

We'll have to see how he stands up to Marquez.  It'll be a good barometer to use with Pacquiao fight.  But if we went with both fighters' last fights, I'd have to tip it to Manny.  He's probably in the best fighting shape of his life and it shows.  He's quick, powerful, uses good footwork now and has good defense.  Floyd is a great technical/surgical striking guy, if he can come out aggressive and keep Manny on his heels then it might turn around.  Manny hasn't been the best with punching from while stepping backward, and his body has ways of telegraphing his next move.  If Floyd can capitalize on that and keep pressuring him, things will get interesting, but that's not his style.  Not to mention that Manny hasn't been knocked to in a long time, and the guy *can* take punches.  He's proved that over and over with the Marquez/Barrera fights.

No bias at all here, but as of right now, I'd say that Pacquiao is the better fighter.  We'll have to see how things shake up in September.  Floyd always stays in good shape so physically I'm sure he'll be fine.  

As a boxing fan I'd looooove to see this fight happen..  The way money talks (excuses or not), we might not see it.  But if Floyd wins against Marquez, I don't see anything else happening but a Mayweather/Pacquiao fight.  Someone's gonna cave to the "_he's holding out for the money cause' he's scared_" talk sooner or later.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

> He didn't -- my point was actually that he would have to employ the differing tactics from the Diego fight in order to be successful. The constant moving and sharpshooting, in other words.


Yeah, he would have to fight more like how he fought at 135lbs which I don't think would be a problem for him. The only reason he fights so defensive minded now I think is because the people he's up against are physically bigger than him or slower. 



> I honestly would be surprised to see him being aggressive against Pacman. If he does do that, I can only see him doing it in the latter rounds, after softening Pac up with counters and bodyshots. Being aggressive early in the fight sounds like a bad mistake when you're up against the fighter with arguably the most potent offence in pro boxing today. It would be like a Leonard/Duran scenario in that Mayweather would be fighting Pac's fight, which is unwise.


Corralles was a mistake on my part, I meant Baldomir, obviously I don't think he will be careless but I think he will try and maintain a high work rate. I think the earlier rounds will be used by Mayweather to try and establish Pacquiao's range and timing then he will start to go on the offensive more.



> You honestly wouldn't say that he had problems with him? Judah was landing a surprising amount of good shots in the early rounds, even getting to Mayweather's body. I don't remember him standing on Mayweather's foot -- I remember Mayweather going for a straight-right to the body, Judah anticipating him and firing a right-hook to the head that caught Floyd coming in and threw him off balance. I'll check the replay again sometime, I guess. It's true that Mayweather schooled him for the majority of the fight, but that was only after breaking Judah down and waiting for him to slow down -- Mayweather even said this after the fight, when he noted that Judah was a 'frontrunner', someone who gasses out after the first couple of rounds. Pac is definitely not in the same class, he's supremely conditioned and has far more focus and heart than Zab.


I actually agree with you on most points, I think the differences is on how we phrase things. As I acknowledge that Judah gave Mayweather a lot of problems in the opening rounds it just messed up for him later on.

The questions that fight asks to me is ''was it Mayweather who adapted or did Zab lose his cool''. If it's the later your point on Pacquiao having a better mentality and conditioning will be crucial as I still believe that Judah had the potential to beat Mayweather he is just a huge underachiever in my books. 

I hope this fight happens. If they can't agree on 50:50 have it 60:40 winner take the lions share neither should have a problem signing to that if they both think they will win the match up, it may give ''Money'' Mayweather an added intensive to win lol.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

> Naseem Hamed has told buddy Amir Khan: There will only ever be one Prince - and that's me!
> Hamed was ringside in Manchester when Khan, 22, took the WBA world light-welterweight title from Andreas Kotelnik with a sensational performance.
> 
> But the ex-WBO world super-featherweight champ insisted Khan would never take his place.
> ...


Modesty isn't a world in that guys vocabulary. lol.

I agree with him though, Khan is no where near Mohammed level and they are completely different fighters. Khan is very Orthodox, he utilises the basics around his physical attributes. 

Hammed on the other hand was very unothodox, his stance, defence and the way he threw his punches he was a more exciting fighter to watch in my opinion. Khan's fights bore me a little bit I think the Prescott fight has scarred him mentally also I get the feeling that he looks a bit tense/agitated in the ring always. He doesn't look flexible you can tell that he does exactly as Roach teaches him to do with is both good and bad. 

Good in the sense that you should listen to your trainer, bad in the sense that it makes me question whether he can adapt in a fight and how he would cope when things aren't going his way. One other thing I think he needs to start punching with different angles as Dreambrother noted a lot of his punches connected with Kotelniks gloves against a big puncher or pressure fighter you need to be able to connect and hurt them.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree, Hamed was on another level. At his very best he was ridiculously good, and his style was much more exciting. To be fair, Khan HAS had some brilliant fights too -- the ones with Limond and Gomez really stand out. 

(Also telling, however, that he had to go through back and forth wars with mere domestic level opposition, whereas Hamed blasted them away with ease.)

Salita wants to fight Khan now, apparently. Anyone seen this guy fight before? Apparently he's big in the Jewish community.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Can someone give me some pointers


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _GMK_ 






Grandmaster Kane said:


> Can someone give me some pointers


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2009)

Kane:

Keep in mind that I'm not actually a boxer, I can only go off my experience in martial arts. That being said, my thoughts:

- Relax. No need to start off with combinations. I would advise letting your body warm up first with some jabs and casual straights. Then work up slowly, gear by gear, until you climax with those rapid combinations. This way your stamina doesn't drain before you get solid practice in. 

- Definitely move your head more. Bobbing and weaving is invaluable, and if you don't practice it every time you punch your body won't remember to do it in a spar/match. Try imagining a hook, for example, and weave under it to come up with a crisp hook at head height. That's a common trick, and works very well. Or you can try picturing a jab coming at you, and slipping it to deliver a straight.

- Nice high guard for most of the clip. Make sure to bring it back to your head quicker, though -- it's easy to get too into the combinations and develop bad habits like being slow to guard yourself after a flurry.

- Love how you mixed in body and head shots. A lot of people completely overlook just how devastating body shots can be, and just head-hunt. (Although some, like Ali, can actually get away with this strategy...but he was ridiculously talented.) I would advise you to angle your bodyshots a little more, like going for the ribs rather than the solar plexus. This is a good example of what it can do -- request Also try resting your head against the bag, as if you were in a clinch, and shooting bodyshots from close range -- you can pivot hard to get the power from your legs. You can even try, say, a hook to the liver and follow with an uppercut to the head, which seems to work well when up close. I'm pretty sure Tyson used that combo quite a few times. Also make sure, when throwing something like a hook to the body, to cover up well with the other hand -- easy to get countered, so you want to make sure your head is safe.

- More movement. You did have a little here and there, but as Recca suggested, you do need to mix up your angle of attack more. This may be tricky, because your bag has a stand rather than hanging from the ceiling, but you do still have more room than you used. Try sidestepping more, or combining it with a nice weave, and _then_ firing a combo before stepping back out of range. Basic in and out movement could compliment your combinations well, sort of like a Khan style.

- Recca's point about not hitting too hard the majority of the time is also a good one. Very, very easy to develop wrist issues, especially if your hands aren't wrapped beneath the gloves. Pace yourself, and mix it up between soft and hard shots. Change your rhythm up.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2009)

Apparently talks are going on between the camps of Pavlik and Paul Williams. I'm not sure how this fight will go down to be honest but it should be interesting. I can see Paul Williams winning by UD outboxing Pavlik to a win but Pavlik has a brutal right hand I'm not sure how PW chin holds at that weight.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2009)

just saw the news, its a shame about V. Forest.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> just saw the news, its a shame about V. Forest.



Yeah, it's been an astoundingly tragic run in the boxing world. Looked like Vernon had the potential for some fights lined up, too.

He'll always be the guy that owned Sugar Shane.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 27, 2009)

pacman would win


----------



## Riamu (Jul 29, 2009)

Manny will knock Mayweather out, The fact that Manny is flying at the moment and Floyd is only just returning, is on its own the reason for this. Floyd won't even know what him.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to ask this, but could someone give the "basic" (if there is) training program that the starting boxers use. (Like if I were to go to gym, what kind of training would the coach make me do?)

Lets say I'm Average Joe. Not in great condition, but ready for some training.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, you could buy some books.  Just amazon "boxing for beginners"  or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2009)

i was watching this malignaggi /diaz fight.  italian got robbed


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2009)

Malignaggi's reaction:

[YOUTUBE]VW5haK0lrNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2009)

it was also fucked up how hbo acted like his reaction was uncalled for.  Fights like this show boxing really is turning into bullshit.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2009)

I still need to watch the actual fight -- I wouldn't be surprised if it _was_ a robbery, I've seen plenty of horrible decisions in boxing. I like how he gave props to Diaz even while furious -- Malignaggi is growing on me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I still need to watch the actual fight -- I wouldn't be surprised if it _was_ a robbery, I've seen plenty of horrible decisions in boxing. I like how he gave props to Diaz even while furious -- Malignaggi is growing on me.



it was mad close, but malignaggi seemed to get the best of him most rounds.  Either way that fight can't be scored the way the judges scored it, as if dude wasn't fighting or he was cheating.  2/3 scores were out of this world.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a lot of respect for Malignaggi, ever since his fight with Cotto. He talks big words but he's prepared to fight by them.

He was robbed in the fight. I could understand scoring the fight against him but 118-110. He predicted as much before the fight, Diaz had home town judges in his corner. It is a bunch of bullshit I hate the politics that's in the sport now. Up and coming fighters are being nurtured like babies. ''He's just come off a loss so we will spoon feed him a win to increase his stock''.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2009)

Eh, home-town calls have always been a part of sports, boxing is no different.


----------



## Id (Aug 31, 2009)

Mayweahter/Marquez 24/7 is out. 



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Can someone give me some pointers


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 5, 2009)

Pac Man will win in 10 IMO. He destroied Hatton. I ready for the Marqez fight though


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 6, 2009)

You're one hell of a fighter, Marquez, but...

[YOUTUBE]DKulXSlNH70[/YOUTUBE]

WHY?


----------



## Id (Sep 10, 2009)

Marquez is sooo Mexican he pisses Corona.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 14, 2009)

*MAYWEATHER-MARQUEZ  Sept.. 19 on HBO PPV*

*
Mexican Fortitude Confronts American Swagger *


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 14, 2009)

this is going to be good!!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2009)

Big fight tomorrow and no discussion? For shame, people.

Mayweather's recent inflammatory comments:



> *Floyd Mayweather, getting ready for his first bout in 21 months, has apparently lost none of the chip on his shoulder that made him one of boxing's most intriguing figures.
> 
> In an otherwise calm meeting with reporters on Tuesday, including ESPN.com's Kieran Mulvaney, Mayweather calmly and matter-of-factly lashed out at what he thinks is unfair treatment from the media and the public, in part because of his race.
> 
> ...



(From ESPN.)


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2009)

i go with marquez he is a good fighter and humble unlike mayweather.  i hope it is a good fight and goes all 12 rounds.


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 18, 2009)

I want someone to beat the shit out of Mayweather, but I doubt it will be Marquez.

I'll be rooting for him though, I'll be damned if I go against a dude that drinks his own piss


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2009)

^the fuck? :S

This fight ought to be good. I wont be rooting for anyone in particular though.


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^the fuck? :S
> 
> This fight ought to be good. I wont be rooting for anyone in particular though.



Some moving pictures to defuse your confusion 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKulXSlNH70[/YOUTUBE]

My man needs a GNC card , gotta be something better out there in the market to get your vitamins.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2009)

We have a poll? Sweet. 

Gotta go with Mayweather. Marquez is fighting at a much higher weight (he's never been this high before), showed weaknesses in his last fight, and is also older, slower, and just far more shopworn than Floyd due to the wars he's been in. He's also at a reach disadvantage, and his defence is also nowhere near as good as Mayweather's.

This fight could still be interesting, though, seeing as Mayweather is coming off a long layoff and has never faced a superb counter-puncher like Marquez before. Marquez also has a LOT of heart and determination, so he's definitely there to win rather than just for the payday. Could be interesting, but I doubt there'll be an upset. At the end of the day it's just Mayweather picking on a smaller guy who really doesn't belong at that weight :/


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2009)

Voted for Mayweather. Even Pacquiao thinks he'll win against Marquez.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayweather wins but I can't stand the guy. Total Jack@$$.
Anyone watching the fights?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, I wish they'd do a documentary about Mayweather and Marquez in the 6 hours leading up to the fight, it'd be a real moneymaker.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 19, 2009)

Well they've been doing the 24/7 show for the last few weeks. You got to see Mayweather rollerskate around his mansion, and Marquez drink his piss.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah...seeing Marquez swallow his urine is getting kind of dull though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

Why does UFC and Boxing have to be on the same night 

Anyways, I think Mayweather is gonna win.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

Because if you have HBO you have TiVo or DVR.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice attempted spin job by the HBO crew trying to say John-Juarez 1 wasn't a robbery.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 19, 2009)

I like how Marquez was talking about drinking his own piss as an energy supply xDDD


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2009)

FINALLY, it's time. Better not be a bloody anti-climax after staying up this late.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

> At the end of the day it's just Mayweather picking on a smaller guy who really doesn't belong at that weight :/



No, no no! Marquez was the one who called Mayweather out for a fight. Regardless in terms of frame there is not that much of a difference. Floyd is a small Welterweight. Size won't make much of a difference also as Floyd isn't somebody that abuses his physical strength he will outbox Marquez.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2009)

Darchinyan called out Pacman, but Pacman isn't ridiculous enough to fight such a small guy. Pac takes on BIGGER guys. That's the sort of attitude Mayweather isn't really showing these days. Being called out by a smaller guy is one thing, but actually accepting that offer is quite another thing, especially when you're not only the P4P1 but supposedly 'the best of all time', in Mayweather's words. If he wants to come even close to that title, fights like these aren't going to help. The way I see it, this is a lose-lose situation for him; if Marquez wins people will jump all over Floyd, and if Floyd wins he won't get much credit at all.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

Man the tension is too much


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 19, 2009)

I need a live stream

Edit: I found one

click it

fuck I don't have wmp fuck


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I'm keeping up via blogs. 

This is so ugh, from what I've read Mayweather is stomping this match

Holy crap round 7 I want to watch this shit


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

> Darchinyan called out Pacman, but Pacman isn't ridiculous enough to fight such a small guy. Pac takes on BIGGER guys. That's the sort of attitude Mayweather isn't really showing these days. Being called out by a smaller guy is one thing, but actually accepting that offer is quite another thing, especially when you're not only the P4P1 but supposedly 'the best of all time', in Mayweather's words. If he wants to come even close to that title, fights like these aren't going to help. The way I see it, this is a lose-lose situation for him; if Marquez wins people will jump all over Floyd, and if Floyd wins he won't get much credit at all.



People need to stop this bullshit about size. Nobody has a problem with Pacquiao fighting Mayweather, that's a ''super fight'' so some. Marquez arguably beat Pacquiao. 

People also don't realise that Mayweather is coming off of a lay off of two years. This Pacquiao taking on bigger guys thing is also grossly exagerrated. Mayweather gets little credit for beating De La Hoya at 154lbs, Pacquiao receives all the praises in the world for beating him at 147lbs where he was a shell.

It's selective viewing.


----------



## roujinziro (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow what a colossal mismatch.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2009)

Last round

My friend tells me Mayweathers corner is telling him "U BEATIN HIS ASS U BEATIN HIS ASS" 

Mayweather's way too fast, bring on the Pacquiao


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 20, 2009)

Gunners said:


> People need to stop this bullshit about size. Nobody has a problem with Pacquiao fighting Mayweather, that's a ''super fight'' so some. Marquez arguably beat Pacquiao.
> 
> People also don't realise that Mayweather is coming off of a lay off of two years. This Pacquiao taking on bigger guys thing is also grossly exagerrated. Mayweather gets little credit for beating De La Hoya at 154lbs, Pacquiao receives all the praises in the world for beating him at 147lbs where he was a shell.
> 
> It's selective viewing.



I respect your opinion, but I don't think the size issue is 'bullshit' at all. On the contrary, weight can have a massive impact on a match, hence the point of weight divisions in the first place. I was more interested in seeing Pac/Mayweather because of the exciting style clash -- Marquez is also good to watch, but in more of a technical, 'chess' fashion. As for Marquez arguably beating Pac...styles make fights.

It's true that Mayweather came off a long lay-off. I give him credit for staying so sharp. As for the DLH issue, most people acknowledge that Pac beat a shell that night. Even Roach HIMSELF said that he noticed DLH's condition before the bell and specifically told Pac to jump right on him.

/edit

Dear God at the post-fight interview mess, hahah.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2009)

Shane Mosley vs Mayweather go?


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Miguel got raped just as i thought


----------



## sharpie (Sep 20, 2009)

That outcome didn't come as a surprise to me.  But man, Floyd reminded me of Sweat Pea the way he was moving..  And Juan seemed to be so focused on throwing feints that he didn't follow through with the punches that actually landed.

Looking forward to November, 14th.  I'd be hard pressed to see that fight go the full 12.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL Shane Mosely came in and did a Kanye!

"YO FLOYD IM REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU AND IMMA LET YOU FINISH BUT I THINK IM ONE OF THE GREATEST FIGHTERS OF ALL TIME...OF ALL TIME!"


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 20, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No, no no! Marquez was the one who called Mayweather out for a fight. Regardless in terms of frame there is not that much of a difference. Floyd is a small Welterweight. Size won't make much of a difference also as Floyd isn't somebody that abuses his physical strength he will outbox Marquez.



you are wrong Thats why there are weight classes in Boxing.. nd the classes are often only 10 pounds apart but belive me its a big deal when fighting..



At the end of the day Marquez was at 146

nd 

floyd at 152.. it was agreed the fight would be at 144. 

Marquez attempted to geeing some weight those few hours before to close the gap but 4 pounds is useless if its just water.. 


the point is Bernard Hopkins is right that was NOT a fair fight..


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

> At the end of the day Marquez was at 146
> 
> nd
> 
> floyd at 152.. it was agreed the fight would be at 144.



Floyd weighed in at 146lbs I think, it was agreed that the fight would be a WW fight. I don't know how much he weighed in on fight night but if it was 152lb it doesn't make much of a difference because few fighters weight on fight night what they weighed on the scales.



> Marquez attempted to geeing some weight those few hours before to close the gap but 4 pounds is useless if its just water..



Misconception. It's not like Marquez was desperately trying to gain the weight. Fighters dehydrate themselves to make weight then reach their fighting weight fight night. So not it wasn't useless.

Weight had little to do with the beat down Marquez received. He just couldn't connect any of his punches. He threw what 600 and landed 60. Mayweather landed over 200 out of 500 punches. It was a difference in skill that caused Marquez to lose that fight if they weighed the same then what? He still wouldn't be able to connect with Mayweather.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Weight had little to do with the beat down Marquez received. He just couldn't connect any of his punches. He threw what 600 and landed 60. Mayweather landed over 200 out of 500 punches. It was a difference in skill that caused Marquez to lose that fight if they weighed the same then what? He still wouldn't be able to connect with Mayweather.


I'd have to agree. I can't see how them having identical weights would have made a difference looking at how that fight panned out. Mayweather was faster and used his reach to devastating advantage. His upper body movement was also exceptional and he only seemed to get on the ropes or in a corner by choice. I thought the fight would be closer but I guess Marquez just had the wrong gameplan on the night. The only punch that he seemed to have success with was the right as Mayweather used that jumping left hook (I'm not sure what else to call that).


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 21, 2009)

The result probably would have been the same regardless of weight, but I still think it would have been more competitive, as Marquez would be faster without all that added bulk. I must admit, either way, I _have_ missed seeing Mayweather box -- no other boxer in the sport at the moment can elevate the sport to an art form in that way.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 1, 2009)

I can see why most people are giving Mayweather the tip considering just how much of a difference there was between how he and Pacquiao handled Marquez.

Personally I reckon Marquez just couldn't do enough offense, whenever he got into a proper flurry he didn't land many hits, but he did land some good ones and didn't get countered (Mayweather went full mode defensive). When he attacked with a slower pace he started eating counters. Plus he might've got knocked down, but I never really thought he'd go down for good.

But De La Hoya really pushed Mayweather and Pacquiao annihilated him. Hatton gave Mayweather a bit of trouble though no where near as much, but Pacquiao destroyed him. You might say they were in worse condition by the time they reached Pacquiao, but the same is true for Marquez when he reached Mayweather. I still give Mayweather credit where credit's due, he dominated. I only gave one round for Marquez and I'm sure many people didn't even give him that.

Plus now Freddie Roach is tipping Pacman to drop Cotto, and he's normally pretty spot on with his predictions. The only other person to KO Cotto was likely to have been using plaster of paris during the fight. If Pacquiao can KO Cotto then I'd put that as far more impressive than Mayweather outboxing Marquez.

Right now I don't know who would win between Mayweather and Pacquiao, but the latter's more fun to watch.


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2009)

Skill wise the match was even. Marquez ring knowledge is every bit as good as Mayweathers. However Money had too many advantages. Style wise not so much, because of Money’s physical advantages offsets Dynamita's. 

Starting from weight. And I don’t just mean, Money not respecting the catch weight. It is a significant factor. But Marques is moving up. Nearly untested. Against Money? Where Money has fought, and sits comfortably? 
Reach
Youth
Height


Deep down inside, I wanted to believe Marquez was going to pull of an upset no different the Duran did with Sugar Ray Leonard.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YeNGpSIUni0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]YeNGpSIUni0[/YOUTUBE]



Superb. 

Also I just watched Pacquiao vs Marquez (first bout). I know a lot of people are split on the second fight but to me the first was easily Pacquiao. Even without the first round knockdowns and the resulting scoring error of 10-7 for the 113-113 judge. The judge that scored 115-110 to Marquez must've fell asleep after round five and assumed Marquez had kept things up. Pacquiao didn't have an easy time but he still won more rounds as well as more points.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally I still think that Pac man would beat Mayweather, he was a underdog was Oscar and he absoutley raped him. 

Although we will have to see how he does vs Cotto


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2009)

i was watching cnbc this morning, mayweather was on . They were asking him business  questions, about the market and boxing, and it was so stupid cause he didn't have answers for them, just generic athlete answers.  I don't know why those producers thought that was the best use of their time.  Idiots.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't wait till Paquiao's fight. /Pinoy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Superb.
> 
> Also I just watched Pacquiao vs Marquez (first bout). I know a lot of people are split on the second fight but to me the first was easily Pacquiao. Even without the first round knockdowns and the resulting scoring error of 10-7 for the 113-113 judge. The judge that scored 115-110 to Marquez must've fell asleep after round five and assumed Marquez had kept things up. Pacquiao didn't have an easy time but he still won more rounds as well as more points.



I just dug up my scorecard, and I had it 114-111 Pacquiao. And I probably gave a round to Pacquiao that was not distinct. With the knockdowns, 115 for Marquez is incomprehensible, but Marquez very certainly did figure out Pac, which was proven in the subsequent fight.

I put no substance in a Freddie Roach prediction. Why be brash when the real opponent should be Sugar? Either way, Miguel Cotto is not going to get knocked out by Manny Pacquiao. Not ever.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> I just dug up my scorecard, and I had it 114-111 Pacquiao. And I probably gave a round to Pacquiao that was not distinct. With the knockdowns, 115 for Marquez is incomprehensible, but Marquez very certainly did figure out Pac, which was proven in the subsequent fight.
> 
> I put no substance in a Freddie Roach prediction. Why be brash when the real opponent should be Sugar? Either way, Miguel Cotto is not going to get knocked out by Manny Pacquiao. Not ever.



I see it as a possibility, Roach has been pretty spot on in the past two fights with the majority seeming to see his predictions as wishful thinking. There's been a bit more drama than usual during his training so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2009)

I do wonder... there must be something he sees. It's extremely hard to fathom what that might be, with Cotto.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 9, 2009)

> But De La Hoya really pushed Mayweather and Pacquiao annihilated him. Hatton gave Mayweather a bit of trouble though no where near as much, but Pacquiao destroyed him. You might say they were in worse condition by the time they reached Pacquiao, but the same is true for Marquez when he reached Mayweather. I still give Mayweather credit where credit's due, he dominated. I only gave one round for Marquez and I'm sure many people didn't even give him that.


De La Hoya didn't ''push'' Mayweather, in reality De La Hoya was gifted with a split decision loss, he lost that match 8 rounds to 4. Hatton didn't give Mayweather problems either. 

Mayweather is an adaptive fighter, those fighters went according to plan. The opening rounds he'd be on his toes, cautious etc. till he finds his rhythm and does what he does best. 

Though Marquez wasn't at his best weight he was in better condition that De La Hoya, shedding weight is far harder than gaining weight. I'll check up on this in a bit but I think Pacquiao actually outweighed De La Hoya on fight night. Marquez was able to maintain an high work rate in his fight with Mayweather he just couldn't connect due to Mayweather's defence. De La Hoya's work rate was piss poor he just wasn't in the game at all. 

I won't go into too much detail on Hatton I will just say that his fight with Mayweather opened up insecurities for him. Something a fighter like him cannot have. That being said, Pacquiao would have beaten the Hatton that Mayweather fought the same way you can't go charging in against a puncher like Pacquiao that left straight would have put him down at any point in his career.



> Plus now Freddie Roach is tipping Pacman to drop Cotto, and he's normally pretty spot on with his predictions. The only other person to KO Cotto was likely to have been using plaster of paris during the fight. If Pacquiao can KO Cotto then I'd put that as far more impressive than Mayweather outboxing Marquez.


Freddie Roach is spot on with his predictions because he makes so many of them. People applaud him for foreseeing Pacquiao knocking Hatton out in 3 they forget that before the fight he said he was saying that just to get under Mayweather sr. skin and that he thought Pacquiao would take him out in the later rounds. 

If I'm going to be honest, I actually think Cotto will TKO him in round 10 this fight. I don't think Pacquiao has experienced Welterweight power. De La Hoya was a shell and couldn't hit him, Hatton isn't a welterweight isn't a big hitter and was taken out too fast. 

If Pacquiao wins this fight I will give him heaps of praise but I don't think he will do it. 



> Right now I don't know who would win between Mayweather and Pacquiao, but the latter's more fun to watch.


I prefer to watch Mayweather fight, I guess it's a preference thing. That being said I'd favour Mayweather to win in a fight too. I've stated my reasons many time, the Marquez fight just made it clearer to me how he'd win.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting your actually tipping Cotto to win  we will see


----------



## Id (Oct 13, 2009)

I need to inject this topic with a bit of humor

*Q&A Floyd Mayweather Tells It Like It Is (NOT FOR SENSITIVE FANS)*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Floyd Mayweather doesn?t tell it like it is, but what if he really did one day decide to tell the truth about how he manages his career and dodges the top prime welterweights? Here?s how we envision that interview might go with Flashy Floyd?
> 
> Q: Floyd, will we ever see you in a welterweight tournament with Pacquaio, Cotto, Williams, Mosley?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 13, 2009)

^ haha that is actually a good read 'screw the fans '


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2009)

Why do people still bring up Margarito's name? The guy is a shit cheater. Mayweather fighting him would have been no different from him fighting Baldomir only people would bitch after the Margarito fight how he didn't fight the linear Welterweight champion Baldomir. 

I am curious as to who he fights next, I think we will see him facing Cotto in 2010, I am of course assuming Miguel will deal with Pacquiao.

Though it is funny to read, Mayweather does get the short end of the stick in that department. He actually wanted a fight with Mosley two times and was turned down two times. 

Baldomir is no more legit than Margarito, there is an interview of some idiot on ESPN ridiculing Floyd for not fighting either Baldomir or Margarito. 

Oscar, Hatton, Gatti, people actually thought they would beat Floyd or pose him problems.

Depending on who he fights next my opinion may change but at the moment I think people exaggerate things and aren't concerned with who he is fighting but the fact that he isn't actually losing to these people they hype at the time to beat him.

This

That puts things into perspective.


----------



## MKS (Oct 13, 2009)

Even though I HATE Mayweather for various reasons, he ain't losing, so all good. Thing is he beat Marquez so bad that me and my brother were debating whether or not to keep seeing it after the seventh round. We were just absolutely pissed, you'd think he'd have some ring rust and Marquez couldn't even hit 'em. 

Whatever, who ever Mayweather picks will effect his legacy, he has to pick someone "worthy" or they are going t really start accusing him. Regardless of what rank or how good Marquez was.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link this web forum you linked looks pretty decent


----------



## Id (Oct 16, 2009)

Who is Mayweather planing to fight in 2010?
Cotto, Manny, Sugar?

*Answer:* Saul Alvarez.
Paparazzi


Naw really Money...realy?.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 16, 2009)

> Naw really Money...realy?


He won't fight him. It's the same as Arum saying Pacquiao could fight Chavez or Valero. 

That fight will not happen so calm down. I expect and hope he fights the winner of the Cotto and Pacquiao fight, that would be the greater challenge for him. Mosley whilst on paper it looks like a good fight would get embarrassed against Floyd, his last fights have been against people who don't exactly use a lot of movement in the ring, Floyd is a slick boxer I just don't see him being able to connect or keep up for that matter.

The only person around that weight area I could see beating Floyd is Paul Williams and he doesn't even fight at Welterweight any more.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2009)

Atleast he is unbeaten 

and I can imagine that forum being like the konoha libarary


----------



## Id (Oct 16, 2009)

Gunners said:


> He won't fight him. It's the same as Arum saying Pacquiao could fight Chavez or Valero.
> 
> That fight will not happen so calm down. I expect and hope he fights the winner of the Cotto and Pacquiao fight, that would be the greater challenge for him. Mosley whilst on paper it looks like a good fight would get embarrassed against Floyd, his last fights have been against people who don't exactly use a lot of movement in the ring, Floyd is a slick boxer I just don't see him being able to connect or keep up for that matter.
> 
> The only person around that weight area I could see beating Floyd is Paul Williams and he doesn't even fight at Welterweight any more.



Seriously your giving Money way to much credit. This is Money we are talking about. Their is no denying he has the* big *tendency, to cherry picks his matches. I would *not* be surprised, if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 17, 2009)

> Seriously your giving *Money* way to much credit. This is Money we are talking about. Their is no denying he has the big tendency, to cherry picks his matches. I would not be surprised, if this turns out to be true.


That is why the fight won't happen, money. It's not that I'm giving Mayweather too much credit it's that I'm not being blinded by stupidity. 

This is Golden Boy's promotion hyping one of their prospects by linking him to Mayweather's name. I will start hating if the fight actually takes place but to be bitching about Mayweather now when it wasn't even him or his representatives who said anything on the fight is pulling the trigger too early Id.

Hatton ( People thought this was a legit fight, I think he wanted to beat the man who beat Tszyu and it was the biggest money fight at the time. 

De La Hoya ( No need to explain) 

Baldomir ( He was being told by pundits to fight Baldomir a real Welterweight and the man that beat Zab Judah and the linear weltweight champion).

Zab Judah ( This fight had a lot of hype, Mayweather was unlucky that Zab was a fool and ruined his stock in a tune up with Baldomir, negotiations had taken place before Zab's tune up). 

Mitchelle ( Don't know much about)

Gatti ( Legit fight, people thought Gatti would beat Mayweather, he's a HOF boxer). 

You're also exaggerating the cherry picking aspect, try looking at what's actually happened and don't be influenced by word of mouth. I'm not going to bother getting into the work he did at 135lb and below because he did clear those divisions out. 

His work at Welterweight is incomplete so I will see where he goes from here. I do think and hope he should fight either Cotto or Mosley next.

Just a side note: I don't really intend to cause any offence with this post, just that when speaking on sports and such I type like how I'd speak to people in general. ( Light hearted).


----------



## Id (Oct 17, 2009)

@Gunners. 
The Hatton, De La Hoya, Baldomir,  Zab Juda, Mitchelle, Gatti and Marques.  Are clear examples of Camp Money, cherry picking his opponents. 

I would like for him to actually “Clear”, the welter weight division. “Instead” of him, talking as if he’s already done so. You don’t go about spouting shit like “I am the best Welter Weight”, when he has yet to fight the best. 

It would be a throw back, to when he competed in the 130/135 pound division. But hey, we all know he is not planning to  fight Mosley, Clotty, or Cotto anytime soon.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

> @Gunners.
> The Hatton, De La Hoya, Baldomir, Zab Juda, Mitchelle, Gatti and Marques. Are clear examples of Camp Money, cherry picking his opponents.


No it isn't a clear example of him cherry picking his opponents. The only one I'd say is an example of cherry picking is his fight with Marquez, I'm not holding that against him as it was a come back fight. 

He was being criticised for not fighting Baldomir, he fought and beat him then he shouldn't have taken the match.  

Those are the only two on that list I could see someone classifying as cherry picking, the others it's a case of him not losing the fight that people feel that they were cherry picked. If you replaced Cotto or Mosley with De La Hoya and Hatton people would say how he ducked a legitimate challenge in De La Hoya and Hatton. 


> I would like for him to actually “Clear”, the welter weight division. “Instead” of him, talking as if he’s already done so. You don’t go about spouting shit like “I am the best Welter Weight”, when he has yet to fight the best.


I'd like for him to do that also well not so much clear out the Weltweight division as I'm not interested in him fighting Clottey or Cintron. I'd like to see him fight Cotto and Mosley, and maybe Pacquiao assuming he beats Cotto. 



> It would be a throw back, to when he competed in the 130/135 pound division. But hey, we all know he is not planning to fight Mosley, Clotty, or Cotto anytime soon.


Who do you think he will fight next then? I'd wait until after the Cotto and Pacquiao fight before you start throwing rocks at the guy.


----------



## Id (Oct 18, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No it isn't a clear example of him cherry picking his opponents. The only one I'd say is an example of cherry picking is his fight with Marquez, I'm not holding that against him as it was a come back fight.
> 
> He was being criticised for not fighting Baldomir, he fought and beat him then he shouldn't have taken the match.
> 
> Those are the only two on that list I could see someone classifying as cherry picking, the others it's a case of him not losing the fight that people feel that they were cherry picked. If you replaced Cotto or Mosley with De La Hoya and Hatton people would say how he ducked a legitimate challenge in De La Hoya and Hatton.


De La Hoya at that vary moment, was over the hill. Hey let me take a break from boxing, after losing a handful of times. Hmm I know I should try my singing….yeah and promoting too. Oh goosh I can still fight too.  He can be proud that he beat DLH,  but by then DLH was nothing more then a part time boxer, full time promoter. 

Hey guys look, he takes up Hatton instead of Cotto or Moesly. Oh gees the self proclaimed best Welter Weight will “NOT”, pick up a fight with Cotto, Clotty, Marg, or Mosley. No he will take on, a Jr. Welter Weight his steed. Hatton was not the better opponent, then those mentioned above him. 

To me its a clear as day light. Those last two matches where cherry picken. He gets credit for Baldimore, but then again. He was expected to beat him. Baldimore victory over Zab was a total shock. Its no wonder, the fight received upset of the year. 


Gunners said:


> I'd like for him to do that also well not so much clear out the Weltweight division as I'm not interested in him fighting Clottey or Cintron. I'd like to see him fight Cotto and Mosley, and maybe Pacquiao assuming he beats Cotto.



Forget Cry Baby Cintron. He is not worth mentioning anymore. Clottey and Paul Williams are the most dangerous Welter Weights. No wonder no one wants to fight them, and have to move up in weight to keep their carriers going. But at WW, if Money really wants to land his mark. He needs to fight Cotto or Moesly. End of story. 

Not Pac-Man. He will get no credit for fighting another feather weight turned JR Welter Weight. Worst yet, he wont even fight him in Jr. Welter Weight. He will negotiate to meet up at 144/145 Ibs, and piss it off again. Claiming it’s welter weight fight. Not a catch weight.

But hey, I will give another insight. On paper, this match sounds great. Its actually not, it’s a huge mismatch. Pac-Man gun ho wild punching, will get him K.O.ed against counter puncher/defensive boxer. 


Look how he fared against another, master counter puncher. He has a tie, and a controversial split decision with Marquez. In his best weight. People think he has a damn good chance with his victories over Zombie DLH, and pig headed Hatton? Just don’t be surprised if he gets K.O.ed. Just don’t. 


Gunners said:


> Who do you think he will fight next then? I'd wait until after the Cotto and Pacquiao fight before you start throwing rocks at the guy.


Out of Cotto, Moesly, and Pac-Man.  Pac-Man is the easiest fight, with a greatest pay off. He’s undoubtedly  gunning for Pac-Man.

Edit - Cotto/Manny 24-7 #1-2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xhbzIcAzg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpYao91b8eE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2009)

> De La Hoya at that vary moment, was over the hill. Hey let me take a break from boxing, after losing a handful of times. Hmm I know I should try my singing….yeah and promoting too. Oh goosh I can still fight too. He can be proud that he beat DLH, but by then DLH was nothing more then a part time boxer, full time promoter.


Whilst I don't think De La Hoya was at his best when Mayweather fought him, I'm not going to hold this against him. One he had wanted to fight De La Hoya years before, two he was one of the stronger champs at 154lbs a division I think he wanted to pick a title up in to make some form of history. Three it's a good name on his resume and four it was the biggest money fight out there, if he turned down a fight with De La Hoya I don't think you would hear the end of it. 

There would have been no excuse to turning down a De La Hoya fight as people would say he avoided a legitimate challenge when a  lot of money was involved. Which if he didn't prove that he could beat De La Hoya would ring true him being ''over the hill'' would have simply been another excuse to duck De La Hoya. 


> Hey guys look, he takes up Hatton instead of Cotto or Moesly. Oh gees the self proclaimed best Welter Weight will “NOT”, pick up a fight with Cotto, Clotty, Marg, or Mosley. No he will take on, a Jr. Welter Weight his steed. Hatton was not the better opponent, then those mentioned above him.


He has requested a fight with Mosley twice that I'm certain of. I think he requested a fight from Cotto also though I think it was at 140lb. Margarito would make less money than Hatton and would be another Baldomir fight, same with Clottey. 

I agree that he shouldn't use the term ''Best Welterweight'' because I don't think he has proven anything at this division yet. I'll see how things go this year. 



> To me its a clear as day light. Those last two matches where cherry picken. He gets credit for Baldimore, but then again. He was expected to beat him. Baldimore victory over Zab was a total shock. Its no wonder, the fight received upset of the year.


So what if he was expected to beat him? He would be expected to beat every fighter listed here so far with the exception of Paul Williams ( my personal opinion) Zab Judah is also a credible win and you have to remember that Floyd arranged to fight Zab before he fucked up against Baldomir. Someone who ducks a challenge wouldn't pick a fight with a then on form linear Welterweight champ Zab Judah. 



> Forget Cry Baby Cintron. He is not worth mentioning anymore. Clottey and Paul Williams are the most dangerous Welter Weights. No wonder no one wants to fight them, and have to move up in weight to keep their carriers going. But at WW, if Money really wants to land his mark. He needs to fight Cotto or Moesly. End of story.


Isn't Paul Williams fighting at Middleweight now? I doubt Paul Williams could continue making 147lbs anyway, he may claim that he can but I severely doubt it. Clottey in my opinion is too static to fight Floyd and is just personally not a fight I'm interested in, I know how it would turn out and in terms of promotion it offers less than Mosley and Cotto. 

I agree that he should fight either Mosley or Cotto next. The difference is that I think he will end up fighting one of those two which is why I'm not complaining. 



> Not Pac-Man. He will get no credit for fighting another feather weight turned JR Welter Weight. Worst yet, he wont even fight him in Jr. Welter Weight. He will negotiate to meet up at 144/145 Ibs, and piss it off again. Claiming it’s welter weight fight. Not a catch weight.


This a the common problem. You have many individuals saying that Pacquiao is the person he should fight. The many individuals saying he shouldn't. It proves that no matter what people won't be happy. If Pacquiao proves himself against Cotto the fight should happen I doesn't matter whether it is a Welterweight fight or not. 



> But hey, I will give another insight. On paper, this match sounds great. Its actually not, it’s a huge mismatch. Pac-Man gun ho wild punching, will get him K.O.ed against counter puncher/defensive boxer.
> 
> 
> Look how he fared against another, master counter puncher. He has a tie, and a controversial split decision with Marquez. In his best weight. People think he has a damn good chance with his victories over Zombie DLH, and pig headed Hatton? Just don’t be surprised if he gets K.O.ed. Just don’t.


Can't say I disagree with this. That being said, if Pacquiao beats Cotto ( which I don't think is going to happen), Mayweather vs Pacquiao would be a legitimate fight. 


> Out of Cotto, Moesly, and Pac-Man. Pac-Man is the easiest fight, with a greatest pay off. He’s undoubtedly gunning for Pac-Man.
> 
> Edit - Cotto/Manny 24-7 #1-2


I think it's safer to say he's gunning for the winner of Pac-man vs Cotto. I'm not sure who the easiest fight out of the bunch would be for him, I personally think Cotto would be as he has less movement in general he could box circles around him.

Either way, he should really tie things up with Mosley now and try and get Pacquiao or Cotto in the spring season. If Cotto wins the fight, he may not get a fight with either of them if they decide to mark him out and go along with a Cotto and Mosley II.


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2009)

> Whilst I don't think De La Hoya was at his best when Mayweather fought him, I'm not going to hold this against him. One he had wanted to fight De La Hoya years before, two he was one of the stronger champs at 154lbs a division I think he wanted to pick a title up in to make some form of history. Three it's a good name on his resume and four it was the biggest money fight out there, if he turned down a fight with De La Hoya I don't think you would hear the end of it.
> 
> There would have been no excuse to turning down a De La Hoya fight as people would say he avoided a legitimate challenge when a lot of money was involved. Which if he didn't prove that he could beat De La Hoya would ring true him being ''over the hill'' would have simply been another excuse to duck De La Hoya.



DLH san his singing carrier was over the hill, because  of his decision to become a part time boxer - full time promoter. Nothing is going to change my mind, about that. 

He gets credit for beating a good boxer, but DLH was no longer an elite. I am not saying, it was a poor carrier move. On the contrary, who would not want to fight the biggest cash cow? But it does not add to his status, because DLH is washed up. 

For an elite fighters that boast on beating former elite fighters, are the best examples of cheery picking opponents for status. Not for recognition. Hell I didn’t even bother to buy the ppv. 

Fuck DLH. 


> He has requested a fight with Mosley twice that I'm certain of. I think he requested a fight from Cotto also though I think it was at 140lb. Margarito would make less money than Hatton and would be another Baldomir fight, same with Clottey.
> 
> I agree that he shouldn't use the term ''Best Welterweight'' because I don't think he has proven anything at this division yet. I'll see how things go this year.


Yeah he requested to fight Mosley, around the time he fought DLH. At that time Money was a no name, known only to the hardcore community, for his accomplishments in the lightweight division. 

He call out Mosley a second time, (2000-2002ish), when Mosley was busy having carried out 3 big fights that year. Mosley accepted the challenge. His only request was to give him a bit of time to rest up, and schedule the match when he came back. Word of mouth, is Money wanted to have the fight contracted ASAP. If true that’s a bitch move. 

And he called out Cotto, when he was in his really early 20’s when he was still known as a hot prospect in the Jr. Welter Weight. Not when he became Puerto Ricos superstar.


> So what if he was expected to beat him? He would be expected to beat every fighter listed here so far with the exception of Paul Williams ( my personal opinion) Zab Judah is also a credible win and you have to remember that Floyd arranged to fight Zab before he fucked up against Baldomir. Someone who ducks a challenge wouldn't pick a fight with a then on form linear Welterweight champ Zab Judah.



His victory over Zab and Baldomir are credited. But those are not reasons enough to inflate Money’s, credibility. Not when the Welter Weight, all of sudden became the most competitive weight division. 

But what did he do after he fought Zab and Bal?
Pick up a fight with Mr. Cash Cow himself…..ok understandable. So now he backs up his talk, and fights a real welter weight right? No he fights a good boxer, with a large draw (Ricky Hatton).


He but he claiming to be the “BEST” , “Undisputed” welter weight. A living All Time Great, taking Ali or Robinson #1 spot.  Ok......

Now we get to see him in action right?  Walk to walk, as he talks the talks? For the Money fans (which I am not one off). I hope he does, because he just picked up a fight featherweight turned welterweight. And didn’t even respect the contracts commitment to, the catch weight. Farther tarnishing his name, and giving the fans more reasons to call him a cherry picker. 
==============================

Other then that. Yeah that’s my issue with Money. I know you disagree with a lot of what I say, but it comes from my thoughts. And not jumping the band wagon, like a lot of idiots on the net. 

And my prediction for the Cotto - Pac-Man fight. If Manny is the favorite, I predict an upset.


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone following the Super-Six tournament? Apparently, Arthur Abraham did a fine opening fight and got a KO towards the end of the last round.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2009)

Segan said:
			
		

> Anyone following the Super-Six tournament? Apparently, Arthur Abraham did a fine opening fight and got a KO towards the end of the last round.


Yeah, whilst Taylor lost that fight on points, I didn't want him to get KOed I feel really bad for him and it was a disgusting KO.

Dirrell was robbed against Froch in my honest opinion. Fight took place in the UK so I'm not surprised. Hopefully he gets licked in his next match up. 

GundamFinalGames walkthrough



			
				ID said:
			
		

> He but he claiming to be the “BEST” , “Undisputed” welter weight. A living All Time Great, taking Ali or Robinson #1 spot. Ok......


So what if he says those things? I feel that he needs to prove himself in the welterweight division but I don't feel incensed by his bragging those things help sell fights.


> Now we get to see him in action right? Walk to walk, as he talks the talks? For the Money fans (which I am not one off). I hope he does, because he just picked up a fight featherweight turned welterweight. And didn’t even respect the contracts commitment to, the catch weight. Farther tarnishing his name, and giving the fans more reasons to call him a cherry picker.


So what if he accepted a fight from Marquez. I don't know why people feel that he should have fought Mosley, Cotto or Pacquiao in a come back fight. That would be incredibly stupid. 

No one is giving Cotto flack for fighting Michael Jennings and winning a title in his come back fight. 

What he does next is what matters the most. Depending on what he does next I may be disappointed but I'm not pissed off in the slightest by his previous decisions. 



> Other then that. Yeah that’s my issue with Money. I know you disagree with a lot of what I say, but it comes from my thoughts. And not jumping the band wagon, like a lot of idiots on the net.


I don't think I disagree with the core of what you're saying it's that we have different reactions to what has happened.



> And my prediction for the Cotto - Pac-Man fight. If Manny is the favorite, I predict an upset.


I'm thinking of putting money on Cotto to win. Pacquiao is the heavy favourite going into this fight but I think what people don't realise is that in sports like boxing results aren't decided on hype. 

If Pacquiao was the same as he is now but he didn't destroy a drained De La Hoya and Hatton I think people would expect Cotto to stomp the shit out of Pacquiao. People are getting a bit carried away with those victories.


----------



## Id (Oct 25, 2009)

Concession accepted Gunners. Glad we agree that Floyd = Fail. :


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

the Cotto vs Pacquiao is going to be a great fight. i go for Cotto to win


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

Kinda late but I was just reminded of this. Had me cracking up when I read it. 



> “Everybody is different. I don’t want to watch two grown men wrestling with panties on. I’m from the hood, we don’t play that,” Hopkins told BoxingScene.com. “To me, I’m not buying a ticket to watch two grown men with panties on, sweating, [with] nuts in their face.
> 
> “That’s not me. To compare that to boxing is ludicrous. It’s a porno. It’s an entertainment porno. I’m not wrestling a guy with panties on and his nuts in my face, and they call that a sport.”
> 
> ...


B-Hop.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

So much Flloyd hate 

Im worried about this Pac man fight tbh I don't know how the size will affect him Cotto is like so much bigger 

I don't see why the odds on Pac man are so good, Cotto has only lost vs a cheat anyway


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2009)

Malignaggi's thoughts on Cotto/Pac:

[YOUTUBE]7ZiBa0L123k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, B-Hop. So dumb. Still, so funny.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

Malignaggi spoke a lot of sense. I agreed with him both on the Cotto and Pacquiao outcome and the robberies that occur during fights. 

Truth be told I have a lot of respect for that fighter due to the Cotto fight and I felt bad that his corner stopped his fight with Hatton as he should have reached the final bell, I felt even worse that he was robbed against Diaz.

People don't realise the significance of robberies in the sport but look at it like this. Margarito cheating against Cotto ( I'm sure that he did) robbed him of a fight with De La Hoya. Look what that fight with DLH did for Pacquiao.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2009)

I always thought Paulie was a bit of a douche but he seems ok in that video and yeah I felt it was a bit harsh how his trainer stopped the fight vs Ricky he knew he was losing and stuff but he could have still carried on and kept some pride


----------



## Id (Oct 28, 2009)

Cant wait, to see the Manny vs Cotto fight. Going to a watch it in a sports bar. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6234zB1KE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

> Cant wait, to see the Manny vs Cotto fight. Going to a watch it in a sports bar.


You can't wait to see Cotto ( a big Welterweight) vs Pacquiao but you'd be pissed if Mayweahter ( a smaller Welterweight) decided to fight Pacquiao if he beat Cotto. I'm sensing double standards here. 
_____



> I always thought Paulie was a bit of a douche but he seems ok in that video and yeah I felt it was a bit harsh how his trainer stopped the fight vs Ricky he knew he was losing and stuff but he could have still carried on and kept some pride


I thought he had a big mouth on him but in the Cotto fight, the beating he took he showed a lot of heart which shows that he will walk the walk so to speak.


----------



## Id (Oct 29, 2009)

Gunners said:


> You can't wait to see Cotto ( a big Welterweight) vs Pacquiao but you'd be pissed if Mayweahter ( a smaller Welterweight) decided to fight Pacquiao if he beat Cotto. I'm sensing double standards here.



Yup I cant wait for the match, because I has several bets going in favor Cotto. They are eating up all the Manny hype, and come Nov. 14 I am sooo Cash$

Don't worry, I did the same for the Money/Marquez $$$$


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Id said:


> Yup I cant wait for the match, because I has several bets going in favor Cotto. They are eating up all the Manny hype, and come Nov. 14 I am sooo Cash$
> 
> Don't worry, I did the same for the Money/Marquez $$$$



Lol I might make a bet on Cotto to win by TKO. Boxing is a good sport to bet on in the sense that the odds don't always reflect what's likely.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 31, 2009)

You do that 

Paul Smith won the UK title wooo I've been a fan since the contender


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy crap at this interview:

Link removed

Never heard Mayweather that pissed off...


----------



## Id (Nov 3, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Holy crap at this interview:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Never heard Mayweather that pissed off...



Oh snap son, I keep on hearing about this interview. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 6, 2009)

Why no Haye - Valuev talk?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 7, 2009)

Im sure 2moro there will be, I was watching the weigh in I didn't realise just how big the size difference was its ridiculous.

Honestly this russian is just a monster  Haye looks tiny compared to him


----------



## Rampage (Nov 7, 2009)

Riamu said:


> Why no Haye - Valuev talk?



Its gunna be sick, looking foward to it. Hayes will get banged


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> Im sure 2moro there will be, I was watching the weigh in I didn't realise just how big the size difference was its ridiculous.
> 
> Honestly this russian is just a monster Haye looks tiny compared to him


So did Hoyfield and he beat him my eyes. 

He's big and useless.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for Valuev. Seems like a quiet, dignified sort, and yet is immediately marked down as a 'beast' by most people, and Haye blasted him with some rather crude/lame comments. (Sure, he's just selling the fight, but it's still a lame thing to do. There are plenty of boxers who don't resort to that and yet draw big crowds.)


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2009)

*David Haye becomes Heavyweight Champion*

He's won bitches! 

Take that doubters!

Heavyweight Boxing is revived. ​


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

I wasn't impressed with him, to be honest. I actually think he's lucky that the Klitschko fight fell through, because I doubt he would have won.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2009)

he got more clean hits than valuev.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 7, 2009)

ahh that guy beat the tall bloke


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

He won, but it was in a very dull fashion, not the sort of way you want to become 'champion'. To be fair, he was up against a massive difference in weight/size/reach, and apparently he hurt his right hand. Either way, I think it was actually quite close -- Valuev was missing a lot but also landed some decent jabs at points, and Haye had a very poor workrate.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 7, 2009)

friend. I'd hope Haye lost but I guess not tonight. 

I


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 7, 2009)

tbh, any victory against someone with such a HUGE physical advantage on you has to be respected! be it a first round KO or goes down to points!


----------



## Rampage (Nov 7, 2009)

rrraaaa, it was an allrght match,  pretty close


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

The only flash of excitement in the whole thing:

[YOUTUBE]wUp2LqiUokE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratz to Haye's for winning 

He had him staggering, but couldn't get a down.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> I feel sorry for Valuev. Seems like a quiet, dignified sort, and yet is immediately marked down as a 'beast' by most people, and Haye blasted him with some rather crude/lame comments. (Sure, he's just selling the fight, but it's still a lame thing to do. There are plenty of boxers who don't resort to that and yet draw big crowds.)


He apologised after the fight pretty much. In all honesty the heavyweight division needs a ''character'' so to speak, it's slipping into obscurity. Also though there are plenty of boxers who can sell a fight with the insults they're the ones that have the strangle hold in that area you need multiple faces in the sport. 

I feel that if Haye was more committed in the last round he could have knocked him down but I guess he didn't want to risk it. Though I had Haye winning the fight I didn't actually think it was that one sided. 

Glad that the UK has a Heavyweight champ.



> He won, but it was in a very dull fashion, not the sort of way you want to become 'champion'. To be fair, he was up against a massive difference in weight/size/reach, and apparently he hurt his right hand. Either way, I think it was actually quite close -- Valuev was missing a lot but also landed some decent jabs at points, and Haye had a very poor workrate.


It wasn't flashy but he did what he was supposed to do. How would you have gone about fighting Valeuv? He's not a guy you can go toe to toe with. If he started throwing flurries Valeuv could just lean on him and tire him out. 

He had to be really careful about when he went on the offensive. I gave the fight to Haye for the simple fact that he landed clean punches, Valeuv looked like a lumbering oaf much of the time.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 8, 2009)

His work-rate was still poor, maybe the hand injury is true but it was just an unsatisfying match. Otherwise his game plan was pretty much what you'd expect, he was landing more clean punches than Valeuv but with the exception on the twelve round a KO never looked likely. It may have been he was just waiting for an obvious moment to follow up, but it just looked lazy. Valeuv for his part could have applied more pressure, more work trying to catch him in the corners.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

> His work-rate was still poor, maybe the hand injury is true but it was just an unsatisfying match. Otherwise his game plan was pretty much what you'd expect, he was landing more clean punches than Valeuv but with the exception on the twelve round a KO never looked likely. It may have been he was just waiting for an obvious moment to follow up, but it just looked lazy. Valeuv for his part could have applied more pressure, more work trying to catch him in the corners.


I'm going to borrow a quote from somewhere and say ''That's why it's called boxing not knockouts''. Valeuv didn't look like he was going to get KOed but then you don't go in against somebody that much bigger than you aiming to knock them out. 

He had a low work rate but overall he was more efficient. To me it doesn't matter whether his work rate was low because of injury or because he was waiting for openings what it boils down to is that he outboxed Valeuv.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2009)

Aye congrats Haye did well, I honestly thought he couldn't do it but he proved me wrong


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 8, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I'm going to borrow a quote from somewhere and say ''That's why it's called boxing not knockouts''. Valeuv didn't look like he was going to get KOed but then you don't go in against somebody that much bigger than you aiming to knock them out.
> 
> He had a low work rate but overall he was more efficient. To me it doesn't matter whether his work rate was low because of injury or because he was waiting for openings what it boils down to is that he outboxed Valeuv.



True but if he hadn't injured his hand and went for that work rate then he was putting a fair amount of risk there by letting it go to the decision. He won but he could've done a lot better and evidently had the potential to knock Valeuv out.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

Haye actually won i couldnt believe it


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 8, 2009)

Gunners said:


> It wasn't flashy but he did what he was supposed to do. How would you have gone about fighting Valeuv? He's not a guy you can go toe to toe with. If he started throwing flurries Valeuv could just lean on him and tire him out.
> 
> He had to be really careful about when he went on the offensive. I gave the fight to Haye for the simple fact that he landed clean punches, Valeuv looked like a lumbering oaf much of the time.



I agree with the strategy, of course. (Outbox, constant movement, jab to the gut, etc.) It's just that I think the _execution_ could have been stronger. Haye HIMSELF said that he was planning to be a little more offensive at points, but couldn't because of his screwed up hand. If the hand really did mess up, I can see why he was so wary, but it doesn't change the fact that it was a bad match, especially for the coronation of a heavyweight champion.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

> I agree with the strategy, of course. (Outbox, constant movement, jab to the gut, etc.) It's just that I think the execution could have been stronger. Haye HIMSELF said that he was planning to be a little more offensive at points, but couldn't because of his screwed up hand. If the hand really did mess up, I can see why he was so wary, but it doesn't change the fact that it was a bad match, especially for the coronation of a heavyweight champion.


Some fighters it's not going to look pretty fighting against them. If his caution was down to his hand being busted I think it was a blessing in disguise as being more active could have gotten him knocked out in my eyes. 

It's not a pretty way to win a title, but neither was Khan's victory of Kotelnik. What's more important to me is how they defend their title and who they defend it against. That being said I don't see much changing for Haye due to the size of the heavyweight fighters, I actually see his reign being short if he goes up against the K brothers.
_____

Also shouldn't/couldn't you add a poll to this thread for the Cotto vs Pacquiao fight like was done for the Mayweather vs Marquez fight?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm only a mod of the Literature Department, no powers here (or anywhere else on the forum). I'll bug a fellow mod to get it done, though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^ Thank you. 
____

this picture

 I can see this match would be okay if Pacquiao were to lose his fight with Cotto ( which I think he will) but if he wins this fight, I really don't want to see him fight Marquez again.

I hope Arum and Mayweather don't let their ego's get in the way of a big fight. 60:40 winner gets the biggest share is how it should be split in my eyes. If you're confident that you will win you should have no problem putting pen to paper.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2009)

What's the date of the Pac/Cotto fight?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2009)

This Saturday, as far as I know. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 11, 2009)

Free in the UK too on Sky Sports 1. Will probably need Sky+ for it though considering the start time (technically early Sunday morning GMT).


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have Sky Sports  The people who do are lucky gits.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going in for classwork on Sunday (my uni is evil) so I'll probably just see if I can find a stream for the fight to see it live. (Depends just how early in the morning we're talking, here...)


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

Watching this shiz in a Sports bar, with hot waitresses.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

> I don't have Sky Sports  The people who do are lucky gits.


Don't have Sky Sports though I'm going back to my parents this weekend so I'll watch the fight with my pops 

A fight like this you'll be able to find a stream easily, just go to boxing scene forums or google search it.

Waarrrrrr Cooooottto!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

The Pac/Cotto fight is gonna be awesome. i going for cotto to beat pacquiauo


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2009)

Saturday night? So this and UFC 105 are competing, then...

/wishes they weren't always headbutting each other like that


----------



## Id (Nov 12, 2009)

So what are peoples prediction for this fight?


 My prediction is, Cotto’s will adjust and offset Manny volume punching. His timing and precision, will kill Mannys speed. Cotto is seriously going to hurt this man, and possibly knock him out in the later rounds.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2009)

> So what are peoples prediction for this fight?
> 
> 
> My prediction is, Cotto’s will adjust and offset Manny volume punching. His timing and precision, will kill Mannys speed. Cotto is seriously going to hurt this man, and possibly knock him out in the later rounds.


This don't I don't think it will be so much Cotto adjusting but Manny getting worn down and not being able to fight at the pace necessary. 

Pacquiao will feel what it is like to get smacked by a heavy handed Welterweight.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 12, 2009)

paquaio to win on points


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2009)

Live weigh-in:


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 13, 2009)

Pacquiao by KO.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 13, 2009)

I reckon a Decision victory for Pacquiao is more likely than KO, due to how tough Cotto is, but I'm going to put my faith into him coming through with one regardless. Still Cotto's only real stop was against someone who was clearly using plaster wraps (I know it's not confirmed but it's utterly blatant), and he took one hell of a beating before the fight was stopped.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm really undecided on this one. I voted for Pac by KO (I was thinking a TKO, probably due to cuts), but I could easily see Cotto KOing Pac. This is one of those fights where I just can't make anyone the favourite, seems so close on paper. How will Pac handle being hit with Cotto's power punches, or even just his great jab? Will Cotto be able to deal with Pac's speed in the same way as he did with Judah/Mosley? Can Pac consistently exploit Cotto's (arguably) leaky defence with the straight/hook/uppercut? Just goes on and on. So many questions around this one.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 13, 2009)

The other thing is because of the potential for power shots on both sides, it seems like it could also seem one sided. That might just be because of how difficult Pacquiao's last two fights were supposed to be and how easy they ended up being (sure hindsight etc etc). Cotto's obviously in a different league, but you do get the sense that if it does get one sided it'll be Pacquiao dishing out the punishment.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link Dream Brother.


Looks like Cotto struggled to squeeze  out those 2 pounds.   Manny looks vary comfortable.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

Fight should have been at 147lbs this catch weight bullshit is pissing me off especially when Cotto's welterweight belt is on the line.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 14, 2009)

Manny has everyone in the Philippines sending him spirit energy. He won't lose . If we ever need someone to beat Mayweather or Majin Buu, Manny would be the man for that too.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2009)

Im worried for Manny about Cottos body shots  this fight is really close to call but Im giving Pac on TKO


----------



## Cloud (Nov 14, 2009)

I say Pacquiao Wins by Decision.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Fight should have been at 147lbs this catch weight bullshit is pissing me off especially when Cotto's welterweight belt is on the line.



I agree, the title shouldn't be on the line. To me, this fight isn't even about titles anyway...it's about two of the best fighters alive going at it. This one is for respect and legacy. 

(Hope you're watching, Floyd.)


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

> I agree, the title shouldn't be on the line. To me, this fight isn't even about titles anyway...it's about two of the best fighters alive going at it. This one is for respect and legacy.
> 
> (Hope you're watching, Floyd.)


With Mosley fighting Berto in January I think Floyd will be watching as the winner is his only option at the moment. If he has a rematch with Hatton I would be sickened.

Is anyone here following the under cards? Santos got spanked happy for the kid winning a belt and he did what was expected of him but I'm not ''impressed'' as Santos really looked aged in that fight. 

Gomez, a part of me is dissappointed as I feel that he could have gone on. That being said I feel he was easily outboxing the guy before the cut and it would have been pretty bad to lose a match based on an accidental headbutt.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2009)

i think Cotto will knockout Pacquiao.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

British commentators piss me off so much. The Chavez fight is showing me their level of fucking bias. 

Yeah he's not great and their commentating I someone agree with but I've heard these guys hype up pub level fighters, ike be impressed with their luke warm ability.

I don't think Chavez looks impressive in this fight but I think much of it is maybe him experimenting, to me it looks like he's trying his hand at being elusive/slick which is why I think it's messing up. He should stick to using a standard guard rather than keep his hands dropped as his reflexes aren't good enough to slip the punches.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2009)

Listening to foreign commentary, no idea what language, but it sounds like I'm not missing much, if the British stuff is that bad. And yeah, Chavez is dull and not impressing me at the moment.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

> Listening to foreign commentary, no idea what language, but it sounds like I'm not missing much, if the British stuff is that bad. And yeah, Chavez is dull and not impressing me at the moment.


He is fighting like an amateur if I'm going to be honest, it's hard to know whether he has the necessary traits because he's fighting like a moron.

Maybe he needs a better trainer, but to me if you can't time and evade someone's punches you put your hands up so you can block them. It looks like he can't be bothered with the fight aswell which is dissappointing I mean the stage is there for him it's the undercard on perhaps the biggest fight of the year. 

And with the commentating in a sense I think they're on point, it just annoys me that they don't show the same treatment to other fighters they comment on. It shows how bias they are.

This fight really bored me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2009)

It pissed me off more than it normally would have, simply because it held up the main event even bloody longer. My patience is pretty thin after 4am, ugh.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

> It pissed me off more than it normally would have, simply because it held up the main event even bloody longer. My patience is pretty thin after 4am, ugh.


Felt the exact same way. I have no problem staying up late to watch fights but when it lacks soul like that fight it angers me. It's disrespectful/insulting to the people paying to watch the fight aswell.
______

Also, Hatton. The guy is so out of shape and I think he's punch drunk ''I was winning the second round by a country mile''. I've heard he plans on coming out of retirement.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2009)

Winning the second round, hahaha. Poor Hatton. Rumour is that he's even considering fighting Khan if he returns.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2009)

Cotto fighting very smart. Nice tight guard, great jab, and looking to counter. Bad news for Pac.

/edit

Holy crap @ round 2. Firepower indeed.

/edit

Jesuuuuuuuuuuuuus.


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2009)

LINK TO STREAAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine keeps cutting out, but hopefully this should work: Why dont we combine that thread to this.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Shocked. Though Cotto was off to a good start in the first round but he got spanked in every subsequent round. 

I think he got badly shocked in the middle rounds and simply couldn't recover from that. A good win to Pacquiao that I can't disspute.

That being said, I feel bad that Cotto didn't make it to round 12, ref should have stopped it in round 8 or 9 but stopping it then was stupid he should have been allowed to hear the final bell.


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2009)

Match ended. Ref stopped the match. Pacman wins, TKO.


----------



## Savior (Nov 15, 2009)

Really fun fight to watch. Trainer should have stopped it earlier imo.

Pacquiao vs Mayweather needs to happen...it will be soo huge.


----------



## abstract (Nov 15, 2009)

BRING ON MAYWEATHER



oh shit, I could have linked you guys to a pretty good stream.  It was in some asian language, but it had no lag what so ever and never cut out.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2009)

Moe, you gotta watch a replay of the fight from the beginning (should be on YT tomorow). One of the best matches I've seen in aaaaaages. Pac is a freaking animal. To see a former FLYWEIGHT walking a top level, powerful Cotto down and busting him up? Insanity.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Still think Mayweather would handle him. Hopefully both of these fighters put pen to paper.

This fight to me is the only fight that makes sense to the both of them right now.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2009)

Bring on Mayweather Bitches.......next one on the chopping block


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2009)

How on earth can May handle this? The question was this before the match

If cotto can handle the speed of pac, he can handle his own against may
If pac can handle the power of cotto, he can handle his own against may

Pac didn't just handled, he obliterated. The guy was borderline in full stamina and form in the 12 round, despite taking punishment from cotto, he didnt just stay in step, he jumped 10 steps ahead. 

Pacman atm, is as perfect a boxer as I've seen in ages.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes!!! So proud of Manny. 
I was worried after Rd. 1. Cotto seemed to be dictating the fight in the early going, but Pac rebounded and started kicking, or punching rather, arse.

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao must happen. 50-50. That fights destiny.
Though I think PBF would win, but it would be 1 hell of a fight!!!

 @ Chavez. Fucking troll.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2009)

Manny tanked Cotto's punches and showed his speed and power

Manny is for real and once again Pinoys can celebrate


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2009)

not just pinoys.....Asians baby...........people think japs koreans and chinese dont route for this guy? i saw the newspapers today and it was all about giving manny support and love.  Any Asian becoming a mainstream celebrity is great.

and moe is right.......freddy roach doesnt exxagerate manny is a complete boxer right now.......a little sloppy in this match but i expect him to bring his "A" game against mayweather in may


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 15, 2009)

After round 4 pacman dominated that fight. What a legend


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2009)

Pacquiao: Gomu gomu no...
Cotto: TEKKAI!
Pacquiao: JET GATLING!!!

:ho


----------



## Id (Nov 15, 2009)

So my prediction was off. I am speechless. Good job Manny. Moesly or Mayweather..it does not matter. I am going to Vagas as soon its announced and signed.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 15, 2009)

lol Cotto said he doesn't have to worry about Pacquiao because he trains for speed but look what happened. They were going to stop the fight earlier but Cotto decided to go for one more round. 

Cocky ass bitches always get fucked up. I do admit that Cotto is tough though. He was taking all that punishment but kept fighting.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys know of where I can watch the match today? (Sunday)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome match, prediction was right but really I just enjoyed the match lot. Not the start I expected from Pacquiao, and his static moments seemed very dangerous early on. Both fighters did well but Pacquiao was overwhelming.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2009)

What a great fight though, first two rounds I thought this was gonna be really close. 

Cotto started off so strong and solid but then Pac man just took over 

btw how overrated is Chavez Jr


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr Serenity said:


> You guys know of where I can watch the match today? (Sunday)





Its in chinese or japanese thought but good quliaty


----------



## Altron (Nov 15, 2009)

only able to catch the last parts of the match though I could tell it would be stopped seeing as Cotto really did have his face pounded in all bloodied and bruised with a fat eye from Pacquiao.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 15, 2009)

Altron said:


> only able to catch the last parts of the match though I could tell it would be stopped seeing as Cotto really did have his face pounded in all bloodied and bruised with a fat eye from Pacquiao.



It really should have, but when Cotto went to the corner you knew he was going to come back out. The trainer must have still believed Miguel had a knock out punch in him. Not a good call from the corner's perspective.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2009)

Also, love how Pac came out to _Eye of the Tiger_. Cheesy goodness right there.


----------



## Id (Nov 15, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Also, love how Pac came out to _Eye of the Tiger_. Cheesy goodness right there.




Eye of the Tiger!


The public demands Manny vs Mayweather!

I lost money on this fight! and a case a beer!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

damn cotto he made me lose all my money


----------



## Id (Nov 15, 2009)

NAM said:


> damn cotto he made me lose all my money



How much is all?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2009)

I actually won 40 dollars and my other friend owes me Assasins Creed 2 bwahahahahaha

I never thought Pacman could dominate this fight but he did


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2009)

Id said:


> How much is all?



$200. what was left of my pay check


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2009)

^ ouch I never bet on boxing I put little money on guessing what round they get knocked out or what ever but I never win but then again I don't lose much either


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 15, 2009)

Just never felt worth the risk. I felt I knew how Pacquiao/Hatton, Mayweather/Marquez, Haye/Valuez and Pacquiao/Cotto would go of late (the latter was the most competitive), but I guess I'm just not a gambling man (perhaps an indication of pansyness but there you go).


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2009)

mow said:


> How on earth can May handle this? The question was this before the match
> 
> If cotto can handle the speed of pac, he can handle his own against may
> If pac can handle the power of cotto, he can handle his own against may
> ...



I don't care to see Floyd vs Pacman because I don't see Pacquiao winning that match.  Floyd is a better boxer with a sweet science.   I'd rather see Floyd vs Shane Mosely and Paul Williams.  Cotto wouldn't had been match for Floyd either, so I wouldn't use him as a reference.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

I found the fight hard to watch after the 9th round. It sickened me somewhat. 



> If cotto can handle the speed of pac, he can handle his own against may
> If pac can handle the power of cotto, he can handle his own against may


Mayweather's ''power'' was never a potential issue in a match against Pacquiao. He still has to deal with Mayweather's ring generalship and elusiveness. 

I'm confident/sure that Mayweather would beat Pacquiao but I wouldn't bet on it. Pacquiao has been exceeding my expectations for the whole of 2009. 

That being said, I've seen some reports that say Mayweather himself or his representatives will meet Arum some time next week. I really think this fight will happen.
_________

I feel bad for Cotto, he shouldn't take this defeat hardly shit happens in the ring. I felt he was doing well in the first round but was unfortunate to get knocked down so early in the fight, I feel that destroyed his rhythm. 

The second knock down was damaging and he simply couldn't recover from it. It was a punch that knocked him off balance, it was a punch that chopped him down.

I hope he makes a come back as I like him as a person and fighter.



> lol Cotto said he doesn't have to worry about Pacquiao because he trains for speed but look what happened. They were going to stop the fight earlier but Cotto decided to go for one more round.
> 
> Cocky ass bitches always get fucked up. I do admit that Cotto is tough though. He was taking all that punishment but kept fighting.


Cotto was sayings things like that because Feddie the [cock]Roach was constantly saying how Cotto was going to be KOed in the first round. 

That man almost puts me off of Pacquiao. I have to keep reminding myself that he is just the trainer.


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 15, 2009)

Meh, Mayweather vs pacman would just be a step-backwards. Hell even Mayweather was avoiding Cotto and went for an easy kill (marquez) Mayweather should get a belt first before facing pacquiao. I'll be facepalming if he still insists a 50-50


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 15, 2009)

Cotto did well. far better than Hatton did. (weird, because i gave Hatton move of a chance against him).

50/50 split in a match this big would work for both sides.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

> Meh, *Mayweather vs pacman would just be a step-backwards*. Hell even Mayweather was avoiding Cotto and went for an easy kill (marquez)* Mayweather should get a belt first* before facing pacquiao.* I'll be facepalming if he still insists a 50-50*


I'm tempted to neg you. These part time boxing fans annoy me.


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I'm tempted to neg you. These part time boxing fans annoy me.



yes, neg me for stating my opinion. I'm not forcing anyone to agree with me, and I don't see anything that prohibits a "part-time-boxing fan" from stating his/her own opinion. meh, other comments annoy me too, but I still respect them, its just thatI disagree with them.


----------



## Id (Nov 15, 2009)

NAM said:


> $200. what was left of my pay check



Thats how much I lost, in Margarito vs Cotto match. Damn plaster


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably the best round, excitement-wise:

[YOUTUBE]uUXi1fcaHhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 15, 2009)

SCNR said:


> Its in chinese or japanese thought but good quliaty




Anywhere else I can still watch it online? That video was deleted.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2009)

wertyu07 said:


> Meh, Mayweather vs pacman would just be a step-backwards. Hell even Mayweather was avoiding Cotto and went for an easy kill (marquez) Mayweather should get a belt first before facing pacquiao. I'll be facepalming if he still insists a 50-50



Money Mayweather is all about business.  It's not that he chooses the easiest kill, but who would bring the biggest purse.  This fight will happen because the paycheck is going to be huge.  I just hope that Floyd put his ego to the side when it comes to the negotiations and let it be 50/50.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

> Money Mayweather is all about business. It's not that he chooses the easiest kill, but who would bring the biggest purse. This fight will happen because the paycheck is going to be huge. I just hope that Floyd put his ego to the side when it comes to the negotiations and let it be 50/50.


My opinion it should be. 

40:40:20. 20 goes to the winner of the fight. I don't think you could get any fairer than that. 

And if they offer Floyd 40% I wouldn't blame him for turning the fight down, it's an issue of principle/respect accepting the smaller share would be accepting that he's the smaller draw in the fight. 

That being said, if he were to make the same offer to Pacquiao, offering him 40% I could see why the Pacquiao camp would turn it down.

This will be the generations defining fights, actually it will be a closure to this generation aswell assuming both retire after the fight. Though Mayweather may decide to fight Mosley or Berto if he beats Pacquiao. An easy pay check before hanging up his gloves.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

I like Roach idea of 50-50 or winner takes all. 

*Money on Money vs Pac-Man. *
Team Link


*Pacquiao Discusses Win Over Cotto*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

> I like Roach idea of 50-50 or winner takes all.


Winner take all would be very unfair, it should just be winner gets the bigger slice of the pie. 

That video shows to me that Floyd wants to fight Pacquiao. If he does fight him I hope it puts to rest that ''He ducks a fighter'' it will show to me that he fights so long as the price is right. 

That being said, I wonder how Pacquiao would fair against Mayweather. I noticed him getting pissed off when Cotto was back tracking as though he shouldn't have to pursue him. Though it could have been the expectation that Cotto would stand and fight him. 

I'm pretty sure that if Mayweather thought Pacquiao his aim would be to keep him out of range, so he can't plant his feet or has to lunge in.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 16, 2009)

I still favour Mayweather, based on styles, but this fight raised Pac's chances in my opinion. It showed that he could take real power from a bigger, top class guy, and that he could hurt him too.

Also something that's become increasingly clear is just how distinctive Pac is as a fighter in the modern game -- he's a powerful slugger, but he's also lightning fast with his hands and feet, and can dart around the ring like a cat with an in-and-out rhythm. The stereotypical image of sluggers, to my mind, is that of being very static and needing to plant their feet...but with Pac it seems like he can actually punch with power WHILE on the move, in furious combinations. Really interesting to watch, and I can easily see him giving Floyd a lot of issues with his speed, southpaw stance, power, workrate, conditioning and footwork, not to mention Roach's strategies and training.

I still favour Floyd though, simply because Pac is at the stylistic disadvantage. If Cotto was outboxing him in patches, Mayweather would really warm to the task, with constant movement, jabbing and sheer elusiveness to frustrate the hell out of Pac. Still, Pac is SO damned fast that even Mayweather can't evade/roll/block everything...and when he gets hit with some flush shots, things will become really interesting.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 16, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Winner take all would be very unfair, it should just be winner gets the bigger slice of the pie.
> 
> That video shows to me that Floyd wants to fight Pacquiao. If he does fight him I hope it puts to rest that ''He ducks a fighter'' it will show to me that he fights so long as the price is right.
> *
> ...



I think it was a combination of that and the fact they he couldn't be arsed chasing him anymore lol.



Dream Brother said:


> I still favour Mayweather, based on styles, but this fight raised Pac's chances in my opinion. It showed that he could take real power from a bigger, top class guy, and that he could hurt him too.
> 
> Also something that's become increasingly clear is just how distinctive Pac is as a fighter in the modern game -- he's a powerful slugger, but he's also lightning fast with his hands and feet, and can dart around the ring like a cat with an in-and-out rhythm. The stereotypical image of sluggers, to my mind, is that of being very static and needing to plant their feet...but with Pac it seems like he can actually punch with power WHILE on the move, in furious combinations. Really interesting to watch, and I can easily see him giving Floyd a lot of issues with his speed, southpaw stance, power, workrate, conditioning and footwork, not to mention Roach's strategies and training.
> 
> I still favour Floyd though, simply because Pac is at the stylistic disadvantage. If Cotto was outboxing him in patches, Mayweather would really warm to the task, with constant movement, jabbing and sheer elusiveness to frustrate the hell out of Pac. Still, Pac is SO damned fast that even Mayweather can't evade/roll/block everything...and when he gets hit with some flush shots, things will become really interesting.



Still early days to see if it will happen though  you just know Roach will have some master plan for Floyd.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

Id said:


> Thats how much I lost, in Margarito vs Cotto match. Damn plaster



ya i have not lost this much since the Oscar de la Hoya vs Mosely. i still say Oscar got robed and me to.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

Pac-Man ability to hit blind angles, in between movements is phenomenal.


*Edit*
Money vs. Manny. Clash of Style’s. Defense meets Offense. 


Yeah


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

Wasn't Mosley on steroids during the second Oscar fight?


----------



## Rampage (Nov 16, 2009)

Pacman baaanged cotto, money vs pacman would be sick but dont see it happening soon though


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Wasn't Mosley on steroids during the second Oscar fight?



yup.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, I don't know. I can't help but think that Pacquiao vs Mayweather will turn out exactly like Trinidad vs Hopkins. 

The hard hitter than seems to be more invincible the more he moves up through the weight divisions get broken down by the veteran boxer.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 16, 2009)

Trinidad was so damned static, though. A lot of power but not much else that I could see.

Pac is almost the opposite, in that his punches come from everywhere, and with such ridiculous speed. It's enough to test even the best defence the sport can offer, so Mayweather is lucky that he has that status under his belt. I see why you made the comparison on a very basic level, though...Pac, for all his drastic improvements, can still be a little crude, which counter-punchers like Marquez can highlight. I'm sure Floyd is going to make him look silly at various points..but what makes this so interesting to me is that I'm sure Pac can at least get to him in SPURTS. And with his power and killer instinct, he only needs one good chance...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

damn that cheating Mosely i did not know about his steriod use. i remember even foreman who was a commentator said the fight was robbed from De La Hoya. 

so i wonder if Mayweather will ever get the guts to fight Pacquio. even Pac said Mayweather was afraid of him.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

*Mosley admits he unknowingly took BALCO steroids*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

> Trinidad was so damned static, though. A lot of power but not much else that I could see.
> 
> Pac is almost the opposite, in that his punches come from everywhere, and with such ridiculous speed. It's enough to test even the best defence the sport can offer, so Mayweather is lucky that he has that status under his belt. I see why you made the comparison on a very basic level, though...Pac, for all his drastic improvements, can still be a little crude, which counter-punchers like Marquez can highlight. I'm sure Floyd is going to make him look silly at various points..but what makes this so interesting to me is that I'm sure Pac can at least get to him in SPURTS. And with his power and killer instinct, *he only needs one good chance...*


I agree and I was comparing the base theme of the fight. Obviously Pacquiao is different to Trinidad the same way Hopkins is different to Mayweather, but the overall thoughts and such going into the fight predictions are very much similar. 

Also that's the thing with Pacquiao. With some fighters they catch an opponent and they ease up somewhat, he's like a shark in that the moment he senses blood he's in for the kill. I thought he'd have let Cotto see the final bell but he was like a ruthless killer. That being said, Mayweather is different to Cotto in that the moment he is hurt, even before he's hurt he will box on the outside. Cotto started to box on the outside when it was too late. 

I feel he would have been more competitive if he stuck to the outside and counter punched for 2-4 rounds after the initial knock down. He went back into the frying pan too early and got hurt further. The 10th round I feel he won but he had nothing left in the tank by that period of time and I think his success in that round was Pacquiao taking a mini break before loading up the assault.



			
				Nam said:
			
		

> so i wonder if Mayweather will ever get the guts to fight Pacquio. even Pac said Mayweather was afraid of him.


He wants to fight Pacquiao now, he pretty much said as much in that interview.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2009)

Hehe Cotto got it handed to him.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Hehe Cotto got it handed to him.



What did you think of the fight!


----------



## Id (Nov 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0E6dwzj70M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2009)

hope paq do fight mayweather, mayweather is scary good though


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 17, 2009)

at the Floyd trashtalk atm hes such a bellend sometimes


----------



## Id (Nov 17, 2009)

Mayweather exclusive
Team Link


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2009)

Id said:


> Mayweather exclusive
> Team Link


This is why I love Mayweather, besides his godly brilliance in the ring.


----------



## Id (Nov 18, 2009)

For the record Manny says yes to a match with Mayweather.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 18, 2009)

Id said:


> For the record Manny says yes to a match with Mayweather.



I don't think there is a better boxer right now besides Manny that can fight Mayweather. I also think Manny has the most passion and fury in the ring, enough so that if Mayweather beat him that would be worth it to leave him be as the undisputed "best". I honestly can't believe Mayweather is the best till he beats Manny as he is now, if he does then I'll believe it.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man

Shit really needs to stop. I don't know what to say about Ray Robinson because I haven't seen much footage of him. 

But Sugar Ray Leonard would embarrass him in the ring. He was one of the most complete fighters I have seen, power, speed, combination, defence, footwork. To think that Pacquiao could KO him is beyond ridiculous when the guy had a brutal battle with Hearns and came out the victor.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

ya there is some sport writers who think Sugar Ray Leonard is the best fighter of all time. i do not think any fighter right know will KO him. comparing fighters of different eras is stupid cause we will never know who would really win.it is a waist of time.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

> ya there is some sport writers who think Sugar Ray Leonard is the best fighter of all time. i do not think any fighter right know will KO him. comparing fighters of different eras is stupid cause we will never know who would really win.it is a waist of time.


No you can ''know'' who will win by being sensible. With Sugar Ray Leonard there's so much footage available. Looking at him, he's the most complete boxer I have seen, I forgot to add that the guy had heart and chin. 

Pacquiao simply wouldn't beat him, he'd likely get KOed.


----------



## Id (Nov 18, 2009)

Gunners said:


> h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man
> 
> Shit really needs to stop. I don't know what to say about Ray Robinson because I haven't seen much footage of him.
> 
> But Sugar Ray Leonard would embarrass him in the ring. He was one of the most complete fighters I have seen, power, speed, combination, defence, footwork. To think that Pacquiao could KO him is beyond ridiculous when the guy had a brutal battle with Hearns and came out the victor.



It's dream match up, there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

> It's dream match up, there is no right or wrong answer.


There is a right and wrong. Leonard would either outbox Pacquiao to a UD or knock him out.


----------



## Id (Nov 18, 2009)

I am not so certain of that.  Duran gave him trouble, Manny is not to far from Duran.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2009)

Gunners said:


> h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man





I disagree, however, that there is a 'right and wrong' answer to dream matchups. That doesn't really make sense at all. Even if ALL the evidence in the world points to one guy beating the other, we never really know until it happens in the ring. That's what makes boxing so exciting...all it takes is one move to entirely change the flow of a fight. It's also why we have the term 'upsets', because our expectations get destroyed, and even historians/experts of the sport can be astonished with certain results. The only 'right and wrong' in boxing can be ascertained _after_ fights happen. Potential fights or fantasy matchups of past fighter vs present fighter are purely down to speculation, even if we could mostly agree on a particular outcome.

And as for Duran/Leonard, well...Leonard fought a stupid fight. It's akin to Mayweather opting to stand toe-to-toe with Pacman and slug with him. I'm actually amazed that Leonard did as well as he did, considering his strategy. Of course, Duran deserves credit for goading Leonard into that approach (mind games before the fight) but always remember what happened to Duran in the rematch, when Leonard used his greatest assets, speed and movement, to full potential. (And the Duran apologists always cry about his weight issues and the like for this match, but I honestly think Leonard could have even won using this strategy in the first fight.)

As for Leonard vs Pac, I gotta pick Leonard. Pac has moved up weightclasses in amazing fashion, but fighting a bigger, truly legendary fighter (and in most people's 'top 5 welterweights of all time' list) is way too much. Leonard has a hell of a chin, having taken bombs from Hearns, Duran and Hagler...he has speed to match even Pacman, and not only that, but also similar furious combination punching. (Although Pac's are more unorthodox in terms of angles.) He has the stamina to go 15 rounds, old school style, real power behind his punches, and (one of the most telling things) superb movement around the ring. You saw Pac having trouble chasing Cotto down in spots, but Leonard makes Cotto look like a bear wearing concrete boots. Leonard was an absolute master of moving, as in the fashion of his idol Ali, and Pac would be frustrated to death by it. (I also think Mayweather would have no idea how to deal with it either, but that's another issue.) Leonard has a great jab too, and it would be finding its mark all night. I'd have to favour Leonard heavily.

Pac's only chance would be for Leonard to fight a stupid fight, but even then Leonard should come out on top -- unlike Cotto, he has the speed and skill to fight fire with fire, and the chin to take the shots that do catch him.

Also:



*Sigh*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*



I wouldn't really ''sigh''. It's just simply unbelievable, it's both an insult and complement. 


> I disagree, however, that there is a 'right and wrong' answer to dream matchups. That doesn't really make sense at all. Even if ALL the evidence in the world points to one guy beating the other, we never really know until it happens in the ring. That's what makes boxing so exciting...all it takes is one move to entirely change the flow of a fight. It's also why we have the term 'upsets', because our expectations get destroyed, and even historians/experts of the sport can be astonished with certain results. The only 'right and wrong' in boxing can be ascertained after fights happen. Potential fights or fantasy matchups of past fighter vs present fighter are purely down to speculation, even if we could mostly agree on a particular outcome.


If I were to say Mathew Hatton vs Floyd mayweather that would be a fantasy match up. There is a right and wrong for who would win out of the two. 

I suppose you can never be 100% sure who would win, but you can be more sure than a hypothetical match between Tyson and Ali.

___

Apparently Pacquiao has come out and said he wants to fight Mayweather, I can't listen to the video at the moment but I guess I'll post the video. 

Who thinks the 24/7 between these two camps would be hilarious? The Mayweather's in general crack my ribs. 

[youtube=SrygTVJ-dNs] Pacman [/youtube]

Only thing I see getting in the way of this fight is greed. Also fuck Freddie Roach talking about '' 60:40 and at 145lbs''. GTFO of here with that shit. 

Ideally, Floyd and Pacquiao would speak to each other one on one behind closed doors and work out a reasonable agreement. I'm getting sick and tired of Freddie Roach speaking as though he's a promoter.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I suppose you can never be 100% sure who would win, but you can be more sure than a hypothetical match between Tyson and Ali.



Bingo. It's all about extent.

And as for Paulie's comments, I sigh because I was actually starting to like the dude. Then he comes out with the same old crap as Mayweather Sr...I find it amusing that these accusations only began after Pac flattened the guy Mayweather Sr was training, and the two people that beat Paulie up quite badly.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

> Bingo. It's all about extent.
> 
> And as for Paulie's comments, I sigh because I was actually starting to like the dude. Then he comes out with the same old crap as Mayweather Sr...I find it amusing that these accusations only began after Pac flattened the guy Mayweather Sr was training, and the two people that beat Paulie up quite badly.



I don't think it's so much shock or crap. Everyone is in awe right now like if you ask most people what you think about Pacquiao this year majority will say ''It's unbelievable'' ''He transcended expectations''. 

When you amaze people too much people will speculate. I personally don't think Pacquiao is on steroids he just works damn hard. If someone told me after the Marquez III fight that he'd go on to do what he's doing now I literally wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2009)

True, I have to admit, it's crazy. Even as I was watching it happen I was disbelieving.


----------



## Id (Nov 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that is worried, that Manny has bin in to many wars?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

is manny older then mayweather?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

NAM said:
			
		

> is manny older then mayweather?


Younger by about a year. 


			
				Id said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that is worried, that Manny has bin in to many wars?



I'm worried that people will use it as an excuse  when  if Mayweather beats him. He's been in some battles in his career but I think people overrate the effects ''battles'' have on your career. His fight with Cotto is not a battle that will leave scars, same applies to Cotto fights with Margarito and Pacquiao. I think the only severe damages their are psychological. 

Obviously if it becomes a habit, it accumulates and further damage is done due to previous wounds not fully healing.

The beating Vazquez took in his fight with Marquez, now that's a beating that shortens your career. It was more than bruising and cuts, his retina got detached and required surgery.



			
				Dream Brother said:
			
		

> True, I have to admit, it's crazy. Even as I was watching it happen I was disbelieving.


My jaw dropped, though after round 8 or 9 I had to force myself to continue watching. Might sound stupid saying this as a boxing fan but I don't like seeing people get hurt physically and emotionally which is what happened to Cotto in the later part of that fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no, I know what you mean. When it becomes one-sided it's often quite painful to watch. I wish the corner had stopped it much earlier. Seeing Cotto after the Margo fight was even worse, he looked like a train-wreck.

Also, I really like this pic:


----------



## Biolink (Nov 19, 2009)

Cotto in particular has always had a questionable chin in the first place, and even before he fought Margacheato he has been tagged and physically rattled before. Let alone being tagged by that cheating piece of craps loaded gloves. He not only could have been seriously injured, but as you said the mental defeat is a lot to overcome.

The 3 pounds probably wouldn't have made that much of a difference as far as the winner and loser in this match just assuming Manny's caliber as a potential All Time Great. 

Combine Manny Pacquiao, plus coming down in weight, plus Cotto knowing that he was cheated against Margarito, and you have a fighter that isn't in the best possible physical or mental state of being. Perfect storm to be set up for a loss even before the bell has rung.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2009)

Gunners said:


> h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man
> 
> Shit really needs to stop. I don't know what to say about Ray Robinson because I haven't seen much footage of him.
> 
> But Sugar Ray Leonard would embarrass him in the ring. He was one of the most complete fighters I have seen, power, speed, combination, defence, footwork. To think that Pacquiao could KO him is beyond ridiculous when the guy had a brutal battle with Hearns and came out the victor.



What a fucking dick.  I wish I knew Bert Sugar in person, just so I could link him to this article.  Robinson was arguably considered the best boxer of all time with Bert saying so himself.  If Pacquiao fought him, it would had went to a long decision?  Kill yourself. 

Edit:  You know I quoted you, and didn't noticed that he mentioned Sugar Ray Leonard as well.  If there was man who deserved to carry the moniker "Sugar" (which was a huge taboo over him doing so at first) it's Leonard.  I'm telling you as a sport, Boxing has some real fairweather fans.  Brb, I have to email my old trainer this article.


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys how about Sugar Ray Mayweater?


----------



## Id (Nov 20, 2009)

Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao
Why dont we combine that thread to this.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

What do you think


----------



## Id (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> What do you think



I think Gunners wont like my answer.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

It'd appear that Floyd is a golden boy fighter? Pretty funny, but someone involved with GBP is meeting Arum soon to discuss the fight I think May 1st is the rumoured date.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pacquiao-Mayweather in negotiations*


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 23, 2009)

Gunners said:


> h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man
> 
> Shit really needs to stop. I don't know what to say about Ray Robinson because I haven't seen much footage of him.
> 
> But Sugar Ray Leonard would embarrass him in the ring. He was one of the most complete fighters I have seen, power, speed, combination, defence, footwork. To think that Pacquiao could KO him is beyond ridiculous when the guy had a brutal battle with Hearns and came out the victor.



Can't compare fighters of different eras. Sugar Ray Robinson was a rare one though, praised as the most complete fighter of all time. Very quick/fast hard hitting from both hands, excellent and quick footwork and rarely out of position and had a superb defense. Can box for points and/or slug it out, and could adjust/compensate against any style/strategy. Can cut off the ring or stay on his wheels the entire fight. Very difficult fighter to prepare for and he fought and won against many HoF boxers of that era.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Assuming individuals pay sanctioning fees. Could we see a unification of the W belts in the welterweight division. 

Mayweather should be fighting Pacquiao for the WBO belt May 1st. 

Mosley is the WBA champ and is fighting Berto the WBC champ. So assuming none of them have to relinquish their titles the winner could end up fighting the winner of Pacquiao and Mayweather. 

Of course this is boxing, more than likely one of the bodies will tell the fighter to face their manditory challenger which means they will have to let go of their belt and it will become vacant.



> Sino ba naman kasi ang makakapaniwala na matatalo natin ang Goliath ng boksing na si Miguel Angel Cotto, ang kampeon ng welterweight division, na inaasahang papasok sa aming laban na mas malakas dahil siya ay halos mas bata at lubhang mas malaki at matangkad sa akin.
> 
> Sa pagkakataong ito muli, gaya ng ilan sa aking mga nakaraang pakikipagtunggali, pinatunayan natin na kahit na mas maliit tayo sa laban ay walang papantay sa laki ng puso ng isang Pilipino.
> 
> ...



I don't think people acknowledge the psychological aspect of the game. By walking through Cotto's shots Cotto panicked and lost hope it's a shame I feel he would have had more success if he stuck to his game plan.

Going in the ring with the belief that you will out muscle Pacquiao has been proven stupid 3 times now. DLH, Hatton and Cotto.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tcv2SvfhJUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Segan (Nov 29, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]tcv2SvfhJUA[/YOUTUBE]


Can't hear him. What does he say?


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so I just watch Joan vs Ali Funeka. 

Shit! Ali got robbed.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Dec 1, 2009)

good news, the mega fight is almost set.


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn Dallas Cowboys Stadium or New Orleans Superdome  could be hosting the fight?

I really want to go to Vegas!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 2, 2009)

Segan said:


> Can't hear him. What does he say?



 he says his promoters pick the fights for him but then in another interview that exclusive with Sky, he said they ask him what he wants to do


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2009)

looks like we may get a maywheater vs pac fight either in march or may.


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2009)

March is way to soon. 

May looks more promising.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Shit is getting funny. Roach was saying the fight should happen in March and was hinting at Mayweather rejecting those terms. 

Mayweather actually put pen to paper for a fight in March at 50:50. Pacquiao doesn't want it in either March or May ''because of the elections'' he also wants 60% of the pie.

He's actually being the difficult one in the negotiation.


----------



## Segan (Dec 3, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> he says his promoters pick the fights for him but then in another interview that exclusive with Sky, he said they ask him what he wants to do


I suppose, he forgot, what he said before ^^


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 3, 2009)

Roach is blatently just starting the mind games


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Mind games won't work against Mayweather. The guy is focused see the Zab Judah fight when all that ruckus occurred in the ring.

If he can pot shot Pacquiao and the fans booed he'd continue to do so and collect his UD. I doubt statements from Freddie Roach like ''He's boring'' ''He can't hit hard'' will alter his game plan.

Also, fuck Freddie Roach. I just felt that needed to be said I dislike the twerp for various reasons. Mainly because I have a natural hatred for frail people speaking big behind the back of another individual. He needs to learn his place.


----------



## abstract (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, I'm so psyched for this fight. 


Although I hate the cowboys, I think it'd be really cool for the fight to be hosted in cowboy stadium.  The place is a palace.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the fight is going to be around March since Pacquiao is going to run for congress(in the Philippines) in May. I hope to see a good fight. Floyd better not get knocked out too quick. Hahahaha xD

With that said, Pinoy pride. =P


----------



## Rampage (Dec 5, 2009)

Khan takes this


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2009)

1 round KO for Khan:


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been hearing talks about him fighting Zab Judah. If that fight happens I personally think Zab Judah would school him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2009)

Khan should definitely stay away from Judah. I think he should go for Malignaggi.


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2009)

So Judah is drooping or has dropped to 140?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

> So Judah is drooping or has dropped to 140?


I think he wants to campaign at Junior Welterweight now so dropping. He should have probably dropped to that weight class a while back before his stock diminished. Could have set up fights with the likes of Malinagi, Holt and Bradley.



> Khan should definitely stay away from Judah. I think he should go for Malignaggi.


Think Malignaggi would outbox him to be honest. That being said eventually the guys going to have to face a puncher. I'm not quite sure what will happen when that day comes. 

I'm wondering if his chin was due to him draining himself to make the lower weights, his poor defence or if it's just something he has. It hasn't really been tested at JW so I don't really know. 
________

Also what's your opinion on Chavez Jr getting caught with some banned substance?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 6, 2009)

Let him fight Hatton


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2009)

Marquez vs. Judah at 140, I would buy the PPV!


I really don’t care much for Chaves Jr. El Canelo seems like a much better prospect. What this…. an offensive counter puncher, signed to Golden Boy P? Kindly point this young man, to Nacho. I would make an ideal Trainer.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2009)

Gonna watch the Martinez v Williams fight today. I had to force myself not to watch it and complete my assignments. 

I heard that one judge scored it 119-110. Shit like that will put people off the sport. I've said elsewhere but that crap basically showed that he was prepared to rob Martinez even if the fight was one sided in his favour. It also confirms my belief that if you're a big star boxer against a smaller name the only way you can lose is by knock out.

Also I think a Marquez v Vazquez IV is in the works. Imagine if that was on the undercard of Mayweather v Pacquiao along with Martinez v Williams II. 

Sadly they will throw in fighters like Chavez Jr. and Gomes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Gonna watch the Martinez v Williams fight today. I had to force myself not to watch it and complete my assignments.
> 
> I heard that one judge scored it 119-110. Shit like that will put people off the sport. I've said elsewhere but that crap basically showed that he was prepared to rob Martinez even if the fight was one sided in his favour. It also confirms my belief that if you're a big star boxer against a smaller name the only way you can lose is by knock out.
> 
> ...



You're gonna love it. It's pretty much what you'd expect from those two as far as technique, intelligence, and skill, but more passion and action than you'd have believed. Rounds 1, 5, and the Championship rounds were breathtaking. I address that score in my spoiler comments, and yeah, it's totally opprobrious and shameful. You couldn't ask for a closer fight. I had at least _three_ rounds wherein I was legitimately tempted to give a 10-10, and because of _action_, not inaction.

I'd also like to say how much more I like Kellerman as the third man in the booth than the motor-defunct Larry Merchant. Not only can Kellerman speak a sentence without taking up half a round, but his words are so pointed. Like in one round, he goes "...a savage exchange in the middle of the ring," which just seemed to be the perfect description. Likewise, comparing Williams-Martinez to Sugar Ray-Jake Lamotta as fighters put together because no one else would fight them was useful and a pretty nice addition. Seriously... Lampley, Emmanuel Stewart, and Kellerman is one of the most astute three-man booths I've ever seen. As far as relating to the sport their covering, it might be one of the best three-man booths _ever_.

I do, however, VERY MUCH miss Merchant in the post-fight interviews. Kellerman in the booth, Merchant for the interviews: that's the HBO ticket.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, I like Merchant for the booth! Sure he speaks incredibly slowly, but the crazy analogies and general stuff he comes out with are like a staple of boxing as a sport in the modern age. Hard to imagine a big fight without Larry's outlandish/blunt comments delivered in his painfully slow, grandiose tone. Kellerman is surprisingly good, but still nowhere near the legend that is Merchant.

Lampley is good for the 'excitement' factor, but I rarely look to him for any serious insight. More of a spirited cheerleader than anything else.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2009)

As a commentator, I like Emanuel Stweard the most.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2009)

Also did anyone see Zab Judah's comments on Pacquiao it went something like this ''People are just saying he's on steroids because he's doing so well, leave the lil fucker alone''. 

The guy's crudeness makes me laugh. I'd like to see him face Marquez at 140lbs, I feel that he would beat Marquez at that weight but it would be a competitive bout in my opinion more so that Marquez v Mayweather. That was really a horrible miss match, don't know why anyone gave Marquez a chance to win that fight he was fighting an individual that did pretty much everything better than him who was also bigger. 

I really hope the undercard is good for the Mayweather v Pacquiao fight. As in I hope Chavez jr is not on the undercard though with him being banned that's probably unlikely. First his fight didn't annoy me but when I consider how I would feel to fight on a stage like that I can't help but feel disgusted.

Also Larry Merchant commentating pisses me off, that being said I prefer listening to him than the stupid British commentators who have a tendency to speak shit. I'll probably watch the fight on sky sports live then download the hbo copy in the morning.

[youtube=5iex637CybE] Funny edit [/youtube]


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

why was chavez jr banned?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 12, 2009)

Klitschko owned. Hope we'll see a fight with 1 of the brothers against Haye next year.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 13, 2009)

NAM said:


> why was chavez jr banned?



Cos he got caught in a drugs test or something I think 





Graham Aker said:


> Klitschko owned. Hope we'll see a fight with 1 of the brothers against Haye next year.



That American guy was so shit and he was sooooooooo cocky even though he was getting fucked up  pretty funny really.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

> why was chavez jr banned?


Caught doping, I think he has a set amount of time to appeal. 


> That American guy was so shit and he was sooooooooo cocky even though he was getting fucked up  pretty funny really.


Well he didn't get KOed  I'm not going to check the fight out, heavyweight division is a joke for the most part. Gonna check out Malignaggi's fight with Diaz. Loss must hurt Diaz's pride.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah he didn't get KOed but it was funny he was on the ropes like all the time, no lateral movement and he kept on sticking his chin out for Klitschko.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

[youtube=imZaiGJgbsw] Round 10 [/youtube]

That was something to remember.

[youtube=jzzYlMfkbJ4] Mosley v Forrest 1 [/youtube]

The knock down in round 2 sickens me still. I don't know how the fuck he made it to the end of the round let alone round 12. If I was the ref I'd have stopped it at the second knock down tbh.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

so he was doping


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2009)

And being a little bitch during his undercard fight in Pacquiao Cotto.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> That American guy was so shit and he was sooooooooo cocky even though he was getting fucked up  pretty funny really.


I'd say it was a waste of time watching the fight but hey, it gave me some lulz.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Also lol at Roach saying he will beat the shit out of Roger if he chats smack. Roger was a world champ, Roach wasn't even a contender and currently has Parkinson. Roger would beat the shit out of him.

People shouldn't say things they have no intention of doing.


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2009)

When will Roach get his next Trainer of the Year award?


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of boxing, and last weekend i was hoping to spend it watching some entertaing bouts. But instead all i got was just ok, nothing to special almost boring...I mean the Diaz vs. Malignaggi was entertaing only because of how crazy Paulie is lol..but the fight was very one sided in my opinion and so was there first fight imo. But the heavy weight fight was just a joke. i fell asleep in round 5. only to find out that the the other 7 rounds went exactly the same. Which brings me to my point, if these are the only headline fights boxing can produce then it really is loosing to MMA in every aspect. Boxing needs fresh new talented blood.. But i don't see that coming anytime soon.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2009)

> I'm a huge fan of boxing, and last weekend i was hoping to spend it watching some entertaing bouts. But instead all i got was just ok, nothing to special almost boring...I mean the Diaz vs. Malignaggi was entertaing only because of how crazy Paulie is lol..but the fight was very one sided in my opinion and so was there first fight imo. But the heavy weight fight was just a joke. i fell asleep in round 5. only to find out that the the other 7 rounds went exactly the same. Which brings me to my point, if these are the only headline fights boxing can produce then it really is loosing to MMA in every aspect. Boxing needs fresh new talented blood.. But i don't see that coming anytime soon.



Don't believe the hype, boxing is stomping MMA in terms of PPV view fights also don't be silly with the ''It's that the only headline fight boxing can produce'' and ''they need new talented blood''. 

The 140lb division is heating up. We've just had Pacquiao vs Cotto. We're doing to have Pacquiao vs Mayweather. Last year we had Pacquiao vs Marquez. Marquez vs Vazquez. Just a couple of weeks ago we had Paul Williams vs Martinez. About a month of two ago we had Warde vs Kessler. 

You call yourself a fan of boxing and you don't see any fresh talent coming? Andre Ward, Kirkland ( when he comes out of prison), Ortiz, Valero, Amir Khan, Bradley, Donaire. That's just people off the top of my head. There's also the fact that somebody will always take the world by surprise when they hit the scene.


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2009)

I missed the fight at the UIC Pavilion. 
That’s where Diaz vs. Malignaggi, and Diaz vs. Ortiz took place. 

I would like to know what MMA bout could compare to Floyd vs. Manny. In both demand, and possible sales. I honestly cant think of a single match up, as talked about as this one.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

i like to watch boxing but i do not care about MMA. it prefer boxing for some reason.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 17, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Don't believe the hype, boxing is stomping MMA in terms of PPV view fights also don't be silly with the ''It's that the only headline fight boxing can produce'' and ''they need new talented blood''.
> 
> The 140lb division is heating up. We've just had Pacquiao vs Cotto. We're doing to have Pacquiao vs Mayweather. Last year we had Pacquiao vs Marquez. Marquez vs Vazquez. Just a couple of weeks ago we had Paul Williams vs Martinez. About a month of two ago we had Warde vs Kessler.
> 
> You call yourself a fan of boxing and you don't see any fresh talent coming? Andre Ward, Kirkland ( when he comes out of prison), Ortiz, Valero, Amir Khan, Bradley, Donaire. That's just people off the top of my head. There's also the fact that somebody will always take the world by surprise when they hit the scene.



Victor Ortiz is overhyped and not as good as people think.  Andre Ward and Timothy Bradley are very good though. The williams Vs. Martinez fight was good.

And all im saying is that boxing isn't were it was in the early to late 90's...Now true it is coming back and i will admit that the 140 to 147 is loaded with talent.  But the other divisons are lacking of big star power thats all im saying.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2009)

The drama begins already.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> The drama begins already.


Superstition, my ass.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2009)

That's Manny's fault as far as I'm concerned, it's not an unreasonable request given the significance of this fight.

As things stand, Manny got 8oz gloves, the fights in March and a 10 mil fine for going over the weight limit. 

I don't see how requesting olympic style testing is unfair and absurd in comparison.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 23, 2009)

Nobody said shit at all about that 10 million dollar weight penalty clause though.

I actually think Blood Testing in today's athletic world, should be the standard.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 24, 2009)

Another spanner in the works


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 24, 2009)

De La Hoya gives his take:

_First of all, the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency agreed that they won’t take blood from the fighters 48 hours before the fight as some people seem to think. They’re going to take only a few tablespoons through random testing in the three months leading up to the fight.

If Pacquiao, the toughest guy on the planet, is afraid of needles and having a few tablespoons of blood drawn from his system, then something is wrong. The guy has tattoos everywhere; he’s tattooed from top to bottom. You’re telling me he’s afraid of needles?

And the idea that urine tests can detect HGH [Human Growth Hormone] is wrong. I talked to Travis Tygart, CEO of the USADA. He testified before Congress that anyone who says HGH can be detected by a urine test is mistaken. It can only be detected by a blood test.

So you have to do the blood work. If Pacquiao doesn’t want to do this and risk a possible $40 million payday because he’s afraid of needles or believes he’ll be weakened by blood tests, then that raises question marks.

Now I have to wonder about him. I’m saying to myself, “Wow. Those Mosley punches, those Vargas punches and those Pacquiao punches all felt the same.” I’m not saying yes or no [about whether Pacquiao might be taking performance-enhancing drugs]; I’m just saying that now people have to wonder: “Why doesn’t he want to do this? Why is it such a big deal.”

A lot of eyebrows have been raised. This is not good at all.

I believe Mayweather wants to do the right thing, to get tested properly. He’s not doing it to harass Pacquiao; that’s garbage. I would say to Pacquiao: “Do the test. Do it because it’s only a couple of tablespoons. Needles don’t hurt. Just look away when they put the needle in your arm.” He’ll probably lose more blood in the fight than the blood being drawn for the test.

And do it because we as a sport are in a unique situation. We can paint ourselves as the cleanest sport by doing this test. Why don’t you want to do it?

C’mon. It’s only a little bit of blood. If you have nothing to hide, then do the test._


----------



## Unbreakable (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh Manny, this is disappointing to say the least. Using these lame ass excuses as to not want to go through with these "random" blood tests. If he truly he had nothing to hide why not go through with this? I dont know about u guys but to me his credibility as a clean boxer is at stake here.


----------



## abstract (Dec 25, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> Oh Manny, this is disappointing to say the least. Using these lame ass excuses as to not want to go through with these "random" blood tests. If he truly he had nothing to hide why not go through with this? I dont know about u guys but to me his credibility as a clean boxer is at stake here.



Idk man, manny's a crazy mother fucker.  I truly believe what he says about not wanting to do the blood work during his training.  Hell, he said he'd do it RIGHT after the fight.  Just not at a time that it disrupts his training.  With a guy like manny, and given how superstitious he has already shown to be, I can see how he'd be really really obsessive about his training.


All I'm gonna say, is if this fight DOES somehow go on, Mayweather has reaaaally fucked himself on this.  He's unleashed the filipino rage  


From all the reports I've read today, manny is fucking LIVID.  And the last thing you could want I would think, would be to have manny have a personal vendetta against you.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 25, 2009)

> "I have instructed my promoter, Bob Arum, to help me out in the filing of the case as soon as possible," read a statement on Pacquaio's website.
> 
> "Enough is enough. These people, Mayweather Sr, Jr and Golden Boy Promotions think it is a joke and a right to accuse someone wrongly of using steroids or other performance-enhancing drugs.
> 
> ...



Eesh...never heard Pac like this before. Floyd has definitely got to him, but whether it will prove to be a smart psychological move or a complete disaster in the fight is another question entirely. Pac isn't a slick fighter, so it won't mess him up as in Leonard/Duran 1...then again, there's still a great danger in being too wild and angry against a sharpshooter like Floyd. Could either work to his advantage or mess him up, but either way he's definitely pissed off.


----------



## Unbreakable (Dec 25, 2009)

abstract said:


> Idk man, manny's a crazy mother fucker.  I truly believe what he says about not wanting to do the blood work during his training.  Hell, he said he'd do it RIGHT after the fight.  Just not at a time that it disrupts his training.  With a guy like manny, and given how superstitious he has already shown to be, I can see how he'd be really really obsessive about his training.



See this is one of those idiotic excuses I was talking about. Disrupt his training? Your talking about the guy who didnt care that a typhoon was moving in on them during there last training. Not to mention he didnt have any problem filming his movie as well. I find it pretty laughable that taking a little blood would disrupt it.



Dream Brother said:


> Eesh...never heard Pac like this before. Floyd has definitely got to him, but whether it will prove to be a smart psychological move or a complete disaster in the fight is another question entirely. Pac isn't a slick fighter, so it won't mess him up as in Leonard/Duran 1...then again, there's still a great danger in being too wild and angry against a sharpshooter like Floyd. Could either work to his advantage or mess him up, but either way he's definitely pissed off.



And yet nowhere does he state that he'll go through with the testing. He can be mad all he wants but the man needs to either "put up or shut up".


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 25, 2009)

I think he's innocent, but I agree that he should take the test. This thing has become too big to ignore now, and if he doesn't take the test the question mark will unfortunately always hang over his career.

Also, eek:



> Arum said he tried to talk Campos out of issuing a statement from Pacquiao announcing plans for the suit. But Arum said Campos then put Pacquiao on the telephone and that Pacquiao was as angry as he has ever heard him.
> 
> “Manny is usually this mild-mannered guy, but he was unbelievably angry,” Arum said. “I never heard him like that. He told me to make it stop. This was a different Manny than I’d ever heard. When I hung up, I said, ‘What the hell was that about?’ ”


----------



## abstract (Dec 26, 2009)

Unbreakable said:


> See this is one of those idiotic excuses I was talking about. Disrupt his training? Your talking about the guy who didnt care that a typhoon was moving in on them during there last training. Not to mention he didnt have any problem filming his movie as well. I find it pretty laughable that taking a little blood would disrupt it.




Sure, it seems idiotic to us- 


but I think you're missing the point of where Manny is coming from.  Manny is the type to refuse modern medicine(which is one of the reasons I honestly can't see him doing steroids) and has shown to be extremely superstitious.  Anything that might "throw him off balance" or what have you in this meticulous time he'd obviously be adverse to.   I can without a doubt see manny not being down with giving up what is essentially our life force in a time of extreme preparation and concentration.  I'm sure a training period for a major fight is a very, very personal time for manny. 

I don't think his training sessions being filmed or him training through a typhoon have anything to do with his reasoning for not wanting to submit blood the period before the fight.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2009)

So, in essence, this is about superstition?


----------



## Trick2 (Dec 26, 2009)

to sum it up yes it is...and how mayweather is using pacquiao's character as a superstitious person to whatever he is planning


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 26, 2009)

Sly mother fucker Mayweather probs had this all planned out


----------



## Biolink (Dec 26, 2009)

Superstition my shoe.

I don't care what anyone says. No amount of superstition would allow me to turn down 40-50 million dollars.

The way Victor Conte put it(The man behind BALCO. Pretty much the King of Steroids), he said that there's numerous ways to get around it. Shane Mosley was on EPO which can be found in Urine, but it was cleaned out of his system after he fought De La Hoya the 2nd time. 



> "Creams, transdurmals, clear the fastest. Orals, would be next. Water-based drugs- including testosterone- would be next, then the oil-based. So some of these can clear in a matter of hours and days," explained Conte."So if you know when you're going to be tested a week out, you go off the use of oral testosterone, for example, you're going to test negative. So that is really an issue."





Anything besides random up to the date of the fight won't suffice. Arum, and Roach keep throwing these dates in there that would allow them to only be tested at a certain time. Even if Pacquiao isn't on drugs, Arum and Roach's constant contradictions of each other make Pacquiao look suspicious whether they mean it or not.


----------



## abstract (Dec 26, 2009)

> "We are OK to move off USADA," Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer, who is representing Mayweather, told ESPN.com. "What we're saying, and what is important to us, is four things -- that the tests be random, that they include blood and urine and the time frame, meaning when do you stop the tests before the fight but know they will still be effective. Three of them we have agreed on -- random, blood and urine. So now it is a matter of the two sides working out the specifics of the cutoff date to assure it will still be effective."






> *Pacquiao agreed to unlimited urine testing and at least three blood tests, one in early January around the time of the kickoff news conference, one 30 days before the fight and another in the dressing room after the fight.* When Mayweather was insisting on USADA, Top Rank chief Bob Arum said Pacquiao was willing to revisit the number of tests as long as they used some other agency, one with which they could negotiate the protocol and assure Pacquiao that he would at least not be tested in the middle of the night or in the few days leading up to the bout.




The bolded is the reason that I think that mayweather sr. is just hating.  Honestly, if Manny agreed to the bolded terms already, why is the mayweather camp still pressing? 


They're ruining what could be a fantastic fight by throwing out all of these accusations and slander.


At least, however, it seems like things are moving along.  Even if at a snails pace.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2009)

> The bolded is the reason that I think that mayweather sr. is just hating. Honestly, if Manny agreed to the bolded terms already, why is the mayweather camp still pressing?


Read the post above you.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 27, 2009)

abstract said:


> The bolded is the reason that I think that mayweather sr. is just hating.  Honestly, if Manny agreed to the bolded terms already, why is the mayweather camp still pressing?
> 
> 
> They're ruining what could be a fantastic fight by throwing out all of these accusations and slander.
> ...



Because if you know when a drug test is coming, its easy enough to beat.

Only an idiot would fail a drug test when they knew when it would be.

I've since lost the links, but I'm sure you could find them on boxingscene.com

The most recent news straight quoted out of the mouth of Pacquiao himself is that he doesn't want a test within 30 days of the fight, but he'd be willing to take one immediately following the fight. That won't suffice.


----------



## abstract (Dec 27, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Read the post above you.





Biolink said:


> Because if you know when a drug test is coming, its easy enough to beat.
> 
> Only an idiot would fail a drug test when they knew when it would be.
> 
> ...



Uh, Manny has already stated that he is willing to have unlimited random urine tests.  The urine isn't the problem, it's the blood. 


If he's willing to have his blood drawn RIGHT now, 30 days before the fight, and RIGHT after the fight in the locker room that should suffice. 




> - nandrolone decanoate
> 
> 18 months
> 
> ...




That's how long the most used steroids stay in your system for.  


Let's say that he got tested RIGHT now, then again on february 13th(30 days before the fight) and again right after the fight. 

That would mean he would be doing two steroid cycles that were both less than 30 day cycles each.  That's basically useless.  Assuming that whatever steroid cycles he would be on would be able to clear a urine test, which he has already said are fine.


Like I said, the mayweather camp is just hating.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

lets see if the fight happens between pac and may. i think the promoters just want this fight to be hyped to much and are making a big deal about the drug testing. pac should just take what ever test to prove he is not a cheater


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 29, 2009)

Why won't taking a drug test after the fight suffice though?


----------



## abstract (Dec 29, 2009)

well, they've both be ordered to submit urine tests in the next  48 hours. 


Also, it has come out that mannny did a blood test within 2 weeks of the hatton fight, so that might affect this somehow.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Why won't taking a drug test after the fight suffice though?



That does not help camp Mayweaters concern.

The concern being, Manny comes in juiced up at fight night.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2009)

Look what I found. And yes I own Knock Out Kings 2000! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjYvrwWq9kI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

I bet Pac-Man will whip da crap out of Mayweather wat ya'll thinking?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

Pacman wouldn't whip Mayweather. Going back to the Cotto fight ( I rewatched it with my pops over the holidays) I think he did well enough to justify a rematch. Looking at the fight he was really unfortunate to get knocked down the two times that he did. If not for the two knockdowns I'd have given the first half of the fight to him probably 5 rounds to 1. 

Still props to Manny getting the two knockdowns. Just feel that if Cotto didn't get dropped it would have been a very different fight as he wouldn't have to take so many chances or fight to last even. 

I don't feel like getting into PBF vs Pacman know people know my opinion on this fight. What I will say is why do British fighters suck so much? Are they not taught the basics or do they simply throw it away when they step in the ring. 

You look at fighters like Floyd, Mosley, Cotto. Their stance they're always stood side on. It asures that they get leverage on their punches and that punches don't hit them flush in the face and stomach. British fighters have a tendency to stand right in front of you with little to no head movement meaning they take punches full on and that they waste energy. 

That's why fighters like Hatton get exposed when they step their competition up. Their defence and offense has too many holes.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 6, 2010)

Gunners said:


> . Looking at the fight he was really unfortunate to get knocked down the two times that he did. If not for the two knockdowns I'd have given the first half of the fight to him probably 5 rounds to 1. Just feel that if Cotto didn't get dropped it would have been a very different fight as he wouldn't have to take so many chances or fight to last even.


the same way Diaz was gonna win Marquez but MARQUEZ came back and knock the suka out.
I think that if Many's coach gonna teach Manny how to fite a fiter like Mayweather(hit and run guy) than everything will go well for the Pac-Man.I see it like this :mayweather wins a desicion which has 53% chance of happening or by a KO 19%.Or Manny by a Decision 51% or by a TKO 37%! So either one of this four gonna happen!
I go with Manny I just hope both of them gonna give us a great fite and neither will do da same shit like Tyson did.Im referring to Tyson's first lost when he didn't train and just partied hard!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

So apparently Pacman agreed to Blood Testing NOW, 24 days before the fight, before, during and after the weigh in and IMMEDIATELY after the fight.  

Mayweather said not good enough and said no to fight.

Bob Arum said FIGHT's Off.  

Pacman isn't scared that he will get caught with steroids with all those test in place.  So what's Mayweather's real reason for not geting this fight to go?  ChiCKEN ANYONE?

BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWK BAWKAK


----------



## Gunners (Jan 7, 2010)

Planning a drug test defeats the purpose of having them done randomly. Also he didn't agree to having the blood test done during the weigh in seeing as his main argument against the blood tests was not wanting to lose blood before the fight. 

Pacquiao is being a dumbass if I'm going to be honest. I personally don't think he is on steroids at least willingly. It is however complete nonsense that a blood test will hinder his performance. 

Hopefully this fight gets made in September. March seemed a bit unrealistic anyway.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2010)

I think we'll definately see it before the year is out. I'm a bit annoyed at what they got lined up though.

Pacquiao vs Clottey

Clottey is a good fighter I admit but a match up against Pacman is not good for him. A win for Pacquiao is almost guaranteed. The fight against Yuri Foreman would have been a good one to test pacquiao against a bigger guy (I think he's about 6 inches taller) and obviously would have bought in more revenue as a fight for an 8th division belt.


Mayweather vs Malignaggi

Malignaggi is gonna get destroyed by Floyd. No doubt about it. It's such a throwaway fight. Mayweather needs to fight Pacquiao or maybe Moseley for people to respect him again. Taking minor fights like this isn't doing him any favours. 

Anyways that's just my take on it. I think Malignaggi should fight Amir Khan rather than chase after the stars.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Mayweather is probably eying up Mosley. His links with GBP kinda assure that he will get first pick if he choose. 

That being said, Berto could beat Mosley ( Which I think he will to be honest), if he pulls off the win I wouldn't mind seeing Mayweather vs Berto. 

I want to see Pacquiao and Floyd before year end, though I can see the fight disappointing some people in all honesty.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2010)

sad to see pac vs maywheather canceled


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I want to see Pacquiao and Floyd before year end, though I can see the fight disappointing some people in all honesty.



Yeah I see what you mean. I have a feeling it's not gonna one that goes down in the history books as a good fight but just as a fight between two big names. 

It still a fight that needs to happen though, however disappointing/entertaining it may end up being.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2010)

Pacquiao vs. Clottey sounds very meh now. Pac should just retire, any fight other than against Mayweather is kind of pointless imo.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

Gunners you would defend him. 


Its common knowledge that Floyd is a ducker, and will remain a Ducker. Another bitch move to ?FORCE?, other fighters in moving up/down in weight. Fact is it?s debilitating to make weight changes under short notice. 

Yeah keep defending him. 

========================================
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LdNy12PtQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

> Gunners you would defend him.
> 
> 
> Its common knowledge that Floyd is a ducker, and will remain a Ducker. Another bitch move to “FORCE”, other fighters in moving up/down in weight. Fact is it’s debilitating to make weight changes under short notice.
> ...


Yeah you didn't actually counter what I said. A fighter has moved up in weight once against him with Marquez. As far as I can remember no fighter has moved down in weight to fight him. 

He's gone up the weight classes and fought many opponents. 

You can go around calling him a ducker as much as you want, but he tried making the Pacquiao fight happen. We don't know who he is going to fight next. 

I defend Mayweather because it's clear that you cannont be objective about the situation.


----------



## Id (Jan 13, 2010)

You’re a vary poor debater Gunners. 

My objection could not be anymore clear.

Mayweather actually had time to prepare, and move up in weight. These fighters, don’t. Its unhealthy to jump weight under short notice, giving Floyd a vary significant advantage.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

> You’re a vary poor debater Gunners.
> 
> My objection could not be anymore clear.


Objection/=objective. 


> Mayweather actually had time to prepare, and move up in weight. These fighters, don’t. Its unhealthy to jump weight under short notice, giving Floyd a vary significant advantage.


When Mayweather went up to 135lbs the first person he fought was Castillo. When he went up to 154lb the first person he fought was DLH. 

You're overrating the nature of jumping up in weight. If you move up serveral weight classes then yeah you have a point which is why I can understand people's gripe with the Marquez fight. A fighter like Bradley who is young and will eventually be forced to move up to 147lb no I don't understand your point. 

I don't think Malinaggi would have a problem making 147lbs but that would be a garbage match up. Don't think it will happen anyway. 

Answer me this question. When the likes of Malinaggi, Yuri Foreman and Chavez Jr were linked to Pacquiao how come you didn't say a word? Untill Mayweather says something we don't know who he will fight so when you call him a ''chicken shit'' I will see you as an individual that can't be objective about the situation. 

Put the haterade down and show some patience.
_________

Also it must be nice to be a top rank fighter, you lose a belt and instantly walk into another opportunity. Looks like Cotto will be fighting Yuri Foreman this June.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Objection/=objective.
> 
> When Mayweather went up to 135lbs the first person he fought was Castillo. When he went up to 154lb the first person he fought was DLH.
> 
> You're overrating the nature of jumping up in weight. If you move up serveral weight classes then yeah you have a point which is why I can understand people's gripe with the Marquez fight. A fighter like Bradley who is young and will eventually be forced to move up to 147lb no I don't understand your point.


Gunners don’t have me talk to you like a little child. I know you understand my comment, so stop making rhetorical replies. 

The issue is not jumping weight, but the time frame in which the fighters will be forced to jump weight. 



Gunners said:


> Answer me this question. When the likes of Malinaggi, Yuri Foreman and Chavez Jr were linked to Pacquiao how come you didn't say a word? Untill Mayweather says something we don't know who he will fight so when you call him a ''chicken shit'' I will see you as an individual that can't be objective about the situation.



 I only know of Manny sighing up to fight Clotty, and camp Chicken Shit seriously looking into the four names listed. If Manny would have agreed to force fighters, to jump weight under short notice. I would be talking shit about him to.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

> Gunners don’t have me talk to you like a little child. I know you understand my comment, so stop making rhetorical replies.


I'll speak to you in a condescending manner if you speak to me with rudeness. 



> The issue is not jumping weight, but the time frame in which the fighters will be forced to jump weight.


Like I said it's not an issue when the fighter is at 140lbs especially when the fighters struggle to make that weight. 



> I only know of Manny sighing up to fight Clotty, and camp Chicken Shit seriously looking into the four names listed. If Manny would have agreed to force fighters, to jump weight under short notice. I would be talking shit about him to.


You know of Manny signing up to fight Clottey because it just happened the other day. When rumours of him fighting Yuri Foreman, Malinaggi ( in replacement for Mayweather) and Chavez jr ( before the fight ) cropped up you said nothing. 

You say that he is seriously considering fighting those fighters, we have heard nothing from the Mayweather camp on who he will fight next so that is an outright lie. It's also funny that you didn't add Berto, Mosley and Paul Williams other fighters that are rumoured opponents for Floyd in the future. 

Also the issue you bring up with Manny and weight is hilarious, giving that Cotto was forced to drop down to 145lbs in a Welterweight title fight. 

You're a hypocrite.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 14, 2010)

Man it's sad to hear Floyd cancelled on Manny. He lost all respect from me now, and he's not getting it back till he fights Manny. I bet being as scared as he is he would probably lose too.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'll speak to you in a condescending manner if you speak to me with rudeness.
> 
> 
> Like I said it's not an issue when the fighter is at 140lbs especially when the fighters struggle to make that weight.



Fascinating you don?t believe jumping weight, in a short time period would give him a disadvantage. 



Gunners said:


> You know of Manny signing up to fight Clottey because it just happened the other day. When rumours of him fighting Yuri Foreman, Malinaggi ( in replacement for Mayweather) and Chavez jr ( before the fight ) cropped up you said nothing.
> 
> You say that he is seriously considering fighting those fighters, we have heard nothing from the Mayweather camp on who he will fight next so that is an outright lie. It's also funny that you didn't add Berto, Mosley and Paul Williams other fighters that are rumoured opponents for Floyd in the future.
> 
> ...



If I am a hypocrite, then you?re an Idiot. 

A) Because I answered your question, and told you I am indifferent of who makes a bitch move. A bitch move is just that. 

B) Its not against anyone jumping weight, but the ?TIME FRAME? the fighters will be forced to do so. 

Why the hell would I add Berto, Moesly, P. Williams?
P. Williams in the Middle weight division. Same dilemma I am bring up with the rest of the contenders. 

Why the hell, would Berto or Mosley agree to fight Floyd on March 13?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2010)

> Fascinating you don’t believe jumping weight, in a short time period would give him a disadvantage.


No I don't believe moving up 7lbs in a short period of time would give somebody a disadvantage. It's dependant on the fighter. 

When Mayweather fought Castillo, 5 months earlier he was fighting at 130lb. 
When he fought DLH at 154, 6 months had passed since he fought at 154lbs. 

When Cotto fought Carlos Quintana at 147, 6 months had passed by. 

In less than a year Pacquiao skipped two weight divisions. 

Cotto and Pacquiao looked stronger as they moved up the weight divisions, not a lot of time passed either. You could to a point add Amir Khan to the list.



> If I am a hypocrite, then you’re an Idiot.


You being a hypocrite does not make me an idiot but if it makes you sleep at night go ahead and believe that. 


> A) Because I answered your question, and told you I am indifferent of who makes a bitch move. A bitch move is just that.


And I responded to your answer. Highlighting why I don't think you're ''indifferent. 



> B) Its not against anyone jumping weight, but the “TIME FRAME” the fighters will be forced to do so.


See the first part of my post. 



> Why the hell would I add Berto, Moesly, P. Williams?
> P. Williams in the Middle weight division. Same dilemma I am bring up with the rest of the contenders.
> 
> Why the hell, would Berto or Mosley agree to fight Floyd on March 13?


If they don't agree to fight that day a different day can be negotiated, I don't recall March 13th being a date set in stone. I doubt HBO would allow that anyway as that's when the Pacquiao and Clottey fight will take place. 

At the end of the day you and I do not know who he's going to fight next. So you calling him a chicken shit for fighting Malinaggi and Nate Campbell would be as stupid as me calling him courageous for fighting Mosley or Paul Williams.

___________

Also you find it hilarious that I don't think 7lbs is that relevant. You do realise that one of the biggest complaints about the sport of boxing today is the amount of weight classes present?


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 17, 2010)

Lets calm down peeps and no call each other names!


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2010)

Possible Mosley vs Maywather.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going to say ''Hope Berto doesn't pull an upset'' then I googled some stuff.  Hope he pulls through this.


----------



## Id (Jan 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> No I don't believe moving up 7lbs in a short period of time would give somebody a disadvantage. It's dependant on the fighter.
> 
> When Mayweather fought Castillo, 5 months earlier he was fighting at 130lb.
> When he fought DLH at 154, 6 months had passed since he fought at 154lbs.
> ...



Ignoring all the random White Knighting bullshit. 

If weight was not a big deal, Floyd would have respected the catch weight agreement with Marquez. But lets ignore the bitch move, from the chicken shiter. Mr. Magic hands will probably blow up to 147 just fine, if he decides to simply make weight. Yet we all know Floyd will not come in @147. It’s a common practice to drain themselves, to arrive heavier come fight night. If Mr. Magic Hands does not do so, he will be at a disadvantage. If he decides to blow up past the @147 mark, and drain himself at weigh in to make weight (like most pro boxers do). It will be a debilitating task, since he making random weight jumps in a short period of time. 

To quote Cotto - I does not matter if I am at 147 or 145, at fight night I will be 10 Ibs heavier. So yes it is a disadvantage to have fighters jump weight in a short period of time.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2010)

If you choose to ignore relevant points that's your shit. 

Hopefully the fight with Mayweather and Mosley goes through. You really have nothing to bitch about for fuck sake.................. fire alarm.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2010)

If Mayweather Mosley goes through when they gonna fight it surely wouldn't be the end of this month would it?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

Nah, obviously not. 

May the 1st if the pencilled date though I think it will probably be moved to May 8th as there's a MMA PPV at that time.

Also old news but Pacquiao was stripped of the prestigious IBO Jr Welterweight title.


----------



## abstract (Jan 20, 2010)

First actual interview with Manny since everything started falling apart: 







Wow, I had no idea he drew blood before the erik morales fight, no wonder he is so superstitious about it.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2010)

abstract said:


> First actual interview with Manny since everything started falling apart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Pac win against Morales? Why would he be superstitious about drawing blood before the fight?


----------



## delirium (Jan 21, 2010)

Segan said:


> Didn't Pac win against Morales? Why would he be superstitious about drawing blood before the fight?



They fought multiple times. The first one Pac lost.


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2010)

Now I see.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2010)

the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mayweather camp knew all this


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

The fight will get made in September. Providing Pacquiao gets passed Clottey and Mayweather gets passed Mosley. 

Also it's not Mayweather's camp fault. If you have your concerns the time to air it is before the fight. If he was scared of Pacquiao he'd fight him, then if he lost claim that he something was ''suspect'' etc. 

Instead he wants to find out before the match goes ahead. I personally don't think that's unreasonable. He offered him a wider window after Roach said ''Give us at least 5 days'' something along those lines. 

I feel that Arum could have convinced Manny to take drug tests but he's manipulating him for his own cause. It's apparent that he's made some deal with the guy who owns the Dallas stadium. Has him fighting Clottey a top rank fighter, and plans to have him fighting either Margarito or Yuri Foreman ( Also top rank fighters). 

Best way to get this fight signed in my opinion is to just have Mayweather and Pacquiao sit down and speak to each other one on one as men.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

pacquio fighting clottey, that's dumb, clottey got beat in his last fight (barely) by dude that paquiao beat.  mehh,i guess it's not that dumb, but it's similar.  I wouldn't do it if i'm paq-man.

that gamboa that fought tonight is sick, el ciclon :amazed

on the topic of mayweather, it's fair for mayweather to ask for the bloodtest, it's all a headgame that paqqy lost, imo


----------



## Id (Jan 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYoElrXBBRc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnGa3nmzRo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2010)

*Shane interview*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX12MevPxto[/YOUTUBE]

*Floyd interview*
foreshadowing of the next adventure


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2010)

Go Mosley


----------



## Tmb04 (Feb 12, 2010)

I got Money Mayweather by wide UD over Mosley


----------



## Biolink (Feb 13, 2010)

I got the feeling Floyd wide UDs Mosley as well.



abstract said:


> First actual interview with Manny since everything started falling apart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH dude had a million excuses as to why he lost that fight.

My socks were itchy!

These gloves are wrong!

They drew blood from me!

It was Roach's fault they had to draw blood so close to fight night.


----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe give this thread a look over too.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 11, 2010)

2 days for pac man magic


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 11, 2010)

Yaay, and I'm not very excited. 

I'll probably spend the whole day playing Pokemon HG/SS, so hopefully Pac wins while I'm kicking serious Gym Leader arse. :ho


----------



## MKS (Mar 11, 2010)

Ahhh... I remember how my Filipino friend was when I talked about Pacquiao.

Me: "So what happens if Pacuiao loses"
Him: "Then Pacuiao loses, it sucks."
Me: "Alright, what happens if he dies in the ring?"
Him: "So he dies, what do you want me to do?"
Me: "Ok, then what happens if he lost to Mayweather?"
Him:" He won't lose, he'll never fucking lose to him."

Ahhhh.... If Pacman loses to Clottey I make a cool hundred bucks.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

wonder if the fight will be good tomorrow and pac at least gets a challenge


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't see it happening, funny what roach said about clott and his 2nd best punch being the headbutt


----------



## Mako (Mar 13, 2010)

$100 on Manny Pacman  I just like how he manages to K.O people before the 12th round.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone following the undercard?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2010)

The undercard (thus far) is ass. When does the main event start?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

jkingler said:


> The undercard (thus far) is ass. When does the main event start?



Top Rank has shit undercards lol. Freal though I think it's two fights away.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a good undercard, bit of a shame really. Most of the time I just skip them. I saw a bit of Gomez/Castillo, sad to watch.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a good undercard, bit of a shame really. Most of the time I just skip them. I saw a bit of Gomez/Castillo, sad to watch.



It was, I hate seeing legends go out like that. Maybe he can find solace in training a future start. I can understand why they keep going back because it's likely been their life since age 8. 

I have seen some interesting undercards, there was a James Kirkland fight on a golden boy undercard, maybe it was Pacquiao vs Hatton. That wasn't bad. 

I think the problem with undercards it the main events nowadays. People like Ortiz, Khan, Valero etc. shouldn't be headlining main events in my honest opinion.


----------



## Dan (Mar 13, 2010)

Haven't seen an under card fight in ages.

I expect Pacman to win but hopefully its a tough fight.

Manny's last 3 fights have been pretty easy for in.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been following the fights somewhat since about 11. What's funny is the undercard fights before the main ones were actually better. 

John Duddy makes me sick for whatever reason, the guy just makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 13, 2010)

Shit's starting.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like the way Pac is working the body. Body punching is a neglected art these days...but it seems as if Clottey is forcing him to do so, simply because that shell/peekaboo style makes it so bloody hard to target the head properly. Pac is also hitting gloves/forearms so much that I'm wondering if he'll get tired...the right hand is working for Clottey, and at the moment it looks like he's patiently biding his time, not willing to rush in and get clocked like Cotto/Hatton.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe give this thread a look over too.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2010)

This fight reminds me that, even when Pac is getting hit and looking flawed here and there, he's just a pure joy to watch when he turns the energy on. It's the way he darts in and out, side to side, and throws at so many angles -- beautiful, and so rare to see a fighter do this, especially at such great speed. Very distinctive style in the sport today.

Clottey needs to open up more -- nearly every time he does, he has success. Then again, when you open up you risk getting caught...


----------



## Unbreakable (Mar 14, 2010)

Fight is so boring, Clottey isnt opening up at all. Bring on Mayweather, Mosley or berto already.

...Manny is a machine, dude doesnt stop throwing punches


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, Clottey is like a guy in a top quality suit of armour but missing his weapons, against a guy with flaky, soft armour but wielding twin, wickedly sharp swords. Pac is just slashing that armour relentlessly, I wonder if it'll eventually break...probably not, but it's just a one-sided fight now.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 14, 2010)

That was boring.  Nothing but blocking by Clott.  He seemed to not care.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

Fight was as I expected, Pac winning on activity. It was boring.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2010)

Clottey was doing his best Bastiodon impression. 



			
				General thoughts on the resolution said:
			
		

> (9:42:35 PM) joe: heh
> (9:42:45 PM) joe: 120-110, clottey!!!
> (9:42:49 PM) joe: /riot
> (9:42:58 PM) Mike: he danced him the last round. heh
> ...



/mathfail


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

> (9:45:09 PM) joe: 120-108 was surprising, though
> (9:45:11 PM) Mike: but one in general
> (9:45:12 PM) Mike: haha
> (9:45:21 PM) joe: that means that clottey had two rounds with an 8 XD
> (9:45:28 PM) joe: and there were no knockdowns



No it means he lost every round. There are 12 rounds in a fight, -12 from 120 is 108.

The fight would have to be 120-106, 118-108 for Clottey to have lost two rounds 10-8.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2010)

clottey's a coward. relying on his bulk.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

I wouldn't call him a coward, I wouldn't call any pro boxer a coward. He's just a limited fighter.


----------



## sworder (Mar 14, 2010)

fucking shit fight, Manny dominated


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn! My maths failed me. 

Anyways, anyone else amused by Slater interviewing Manny? 

EDIT: Oh, god. Now he is interviewing Clottey. /embarassed


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

It makes me cry to think that we could have seen Pac vs. Floyd instead of this shit.

Oh well, them's the breaks.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2010)

he was just standing there. didn't even seem determined to get in and land his hits. didn't see any real technique. he was lucky he's a big man. but on another note, manny had a difficult time trying to bring him down. kinda proves that clottey could hold his own against him. i guess that's the only thing commendable about the fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think Clottey's ever been stopped before, so I'm not surprised. That shell guard is just ridiculously annoying to pierce. I'm actually surprised he didn't wilt from all those bodyshots, though...was getting hit quite a bit there, and still refused to drop his guard.


----------



## Mako (Mar 14, 2010)

Unbreakable said:


> Fight is so boring, Clottey isnt opening up at all. Bring on Mayweather, Mosley or berto already.
> 
> ...Manny is a machine, dude doesnt stop throwing punches



I was thinking the same thing. I thought Clottey would be more aggressive. But he said he was really scared to take at least one combo.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2010)

God, I knew Lampley was a terrible commentator, but this is just...

[YOUTUBE]RT2s9LTUvaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2010)

What the hell is he on, "bang, bang, bang." He almost made the word sound funny. Also alot of those punches were hitting Clottey's gloves. The commentator is acting like every punch Pacquiao threw was connecting.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2010)

fight seem to easy for pac


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 14, 2010)

Wasn't a great fight but that Clottey is hard as fuck


----------



## jkingler (Mar 14, 2010)

Bang is pretty accurate.

Rooney doubt for Milan match after setback in training.

Bang bang bang baaaaaang~


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I don't think Clottey's ever been stopped before, so I'm not surprised. That shell guard is just ridiculously annoying to pierce. I'm actually surprised he didn't wilt from all those bodyshots, though...was getting hit quite a bit there, and still refused to drop his guard.



A lot of those body blows were not connecting well, Clottey's elbow and body movement were taking a lot of impact away from them.


----------



## MKS (Mar 14, 2010)

I lost a cool hundred, darn. Only thing that made it slightly bearable was Jim's "BANG BANG". He got WAY too into it


----------



## sharpie (Mar 14, 2010)

It wasn't a great fight.  But Manny's performance was impressive.  The guy didn't let up at all during the fight.

Clottey's guard was ultra tight though.   Once I saw that he didn't start pushing it after the 5th I figured the rest of the fight would go the same way.  It's just not Clottey's style to be really offensive.  Which is a shame because he landed some of the best looking shots in the fight.  

Looking forward to Mayweather/Mosley coming up


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah Pacquiao threw 1200 punches but he only connected 20%, I'd wager that a great amount of the punches that did land didn't land flush.

Also if Pacquaio has any intention of fighting Mayweather his last 3 fights are very worrying. What people don't realise is that your punch speed loses effectiveness when your opponent moves around. 

I'm not going to knock Pacquiao for the fight, he did what he had to do yesterday I'm just not impressed.
_________

Also Alfonso Gomez makes me laugh somewhat. How to say, suppose this guys gets fights against the like of Barerra, Marquez and Morales. He could retire with a resume that looks good on paper.

In all honesty I'm getting sick of seeing him on undercards. Events like this I want to see fights that will lead to other fights. Not fighters who didn't cut it.

Fights like his and Duddy should be filler for a boxing channel.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IVp1wVEZhU[/YOUTUBE] 
A nice hype video
(What the hell is with all the racist Pacquiao fans? The video has nothing to do with Pac, yet there are still derogatory comments)


----------



## Id (Mar 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SfRp8xWeX8[/YOUTUBE]

A puncher boxer vs. a defensive counter puncher….hmm


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Id (Mar 22, 2010)

Keeping a close eye on Erik Morales come back, on March 27.


----------



## Biolink (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Mar 31, 2010)

Biolink said:


> More tailor made opponents for Pacquiao.
> 
> If you fight someone why not fight someone proven at 140 like Alexander or Bradley.
> 
> With a different style at that, instead of that same come forward bullshit. That's exactly what Pacquiao wants for people to do, and that's all Valero and Margarito really CAN do.



I hate how Floyd gets all the hate for his choice of opponents, when Pac does the same.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2010)

Also the poll is fucked up, like literally there is some error in the mod hack.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 2, 2010)

Aye, can the mod who sorted the poll out fix it please? Would be cool.

Also, the TV promo for this fight is unbelievably bad, just cheesy to the max...the stupid text messaging speak for the poster tagline is even worse.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2010)

_"Tell me I'm the best!"_


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2010)

btw, the poll looks fine to me.   Take a screeny of what you see...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems like the options and title of the poll have been edited but it's still the old poll with everyone's old votes for the previous options. I did not vote to say Mayweather would get a KO win.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought I had changed the numbers.

Done.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah but it needs to be a new Poll. Deleted then readded, as it still shows anyone who voted on the last one has voted on this one (so unable to vote again). I think that needs an Admin.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah            .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 3, 2010)

Even if I want Ruiz to defeat Haye, I just betted my money on Haye's victory by round 9. Long shot but hell, any sports can always surprise you.

Ruiz, keep your chin up till round 9 for me.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2010)

Waiting for an admin to scrap the poll.

What exactly do you want the new poll to say?


----------



## Id (Apr 3, 2010)

Joan Guzman weighed in 144 to 135 Ibs match.


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 3, 2010)

Is no one talking about the Roy Jones jr vs Bernard Hopkins rematch?

17 years in the making, and correct me if I'm wrong but aren't they meant to be fighting today?

There's nothing about it on Australian free to air TV as I'd expect, so I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 3, 2010)

Haye won in round 9, correct?

So it's correct, my £10 bet just won £170! 

I love you, Ruiz, for having your strong chin.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^^ Congrats. 

And yeah, Roy is fighting Bernard today. In all honesty I don't give much of a shit about the bout. Bernard should win but it changes nothing prime vs prime Roy would spank Bernard, he beat him when it mattered.


----------



## Id (Apr 3, 2010)

B-Hop vs Roy right nao!
read before posting that spam


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 4, 2010)

Roy Jones jr vs Bernard Hopkins is just a money spinner, no real value.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

The jones bernard fight was horrible to say the least. To many fouls and acting jobs. Very low action.  Jones should have hung it up after the Green fight. 

the Dirrell Abraham fight was ok.  I didn't expect Direll to handle Abraham the way he did even though Abraham started to pick it up late i still think he would lost that fight.  So the DQ isn't really a big deal.

The Mosely vs. Mayweather fight should be entertaining but i take Mayweather by decision.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 10, 2010)

Some good boxing on tonight.

Andre Berto vs Carlos Quintana.

And MAyweather-Mosley 24/7 episode 1

(Not sure which comes first.)


----------



## sharpie (Apr 10, 2010)

Woot!  24/7 and the Berto Fight.  Good reason to stay home tonight. :ho



*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty good performance for Berto.  I thought the ref was a little partial to Berto breaking up some of the clinches early, but Quintana was wrapping his left arm up like crazy...  Andre tore that right eye up though.  Good fight overall.




on a side note:  Larry Merchant rambles too much...  Pythons in the Everglades.... Cmon lol


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah the Berto fight was decent.  I really enjoy watching Berto fight.  He is very explosive with his punches.  His defense is a little shaky though...I was very glad lennox lewis wasn't there.  He has the be one the worst commentators or all time.


----------



## JJ (Apr 12, 2010)

I am so glad for Berto. He's from my area. Sacrificed a big fight to help family and others in Haiti.


----------



## Id (Apr 13, 2010)

beautiful scorpio said:


> I was very glad lennox lewis wasn't there.  He has the be one the worst commentators or all time.


Oh god yes, as far as I can tell B-Hop is the only real boxer worth a damn as a commentator. Well B-Hop, and Marc. A. Barrera if you understand Spanish. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHrdATTYCnM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


May 1st is just about the round corner.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 13, 2010)

Id said:


> Oh god yes, as far as I can tell B-Hop is the only real boxer worth a damn as a commentator. Well B-Hop, and Marc. A. Barrera if you understand Spanish.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHrdATTYCnM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yeah i'm with you on that.  Tarver does okay for showtime.  Sometimes i feel he shows favoritism to some fighters but other than that he's decent.


----------



## Id (Apr 13, 2010)

I’ve seen Andre Berto vs. Quintana match twice now. Is it me, or does Berto relay to much on his strength?  He is too stiff, he needs more foot work. Otherwise Clotty or Cotto will hand him a boxing lesson. Manny, Mosley, and Floyd are out of the question.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know about Clottey  giving anyone a boxing lesson.  But he may give berto trouble,  But they will never fight  Clottey is a fighter on the rebound now, and berto is budding.  Cotto should stay around 154 if he wins his next fight, and avoid coming back to 147 unless its a fight against Mosley again, or Ricky Hatton.  Berto's next fight should be the winner of paulie malignaggi and amir khan.


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 14, 2010)

First off I want to give AB congrats on winning his fight.  But i also want to point out that Andre Berto will never live up to the hype they have put on him.  HE's a good fighter no doubt.  But he is has a very questionable chin at 147 pounds.  Once he gets in there with the elite fighters around that weight class.  I think its lights out for him.  He overwelmes the people he is fighting now with punching speed.  But once he keeps moving up in comp, they will know how to deal with that.  And flatten him out.  This is just my opinion.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2010)

Clotty only real problems are his strict dependency to shell himself with those massive arms, and no heart. But otherwise, he is vary skilled. Good timing, good speed, good power, vary solid boxer. Shame he cant be let his hands go, and be bit more mobile. 

Oh and look what I came across with. Myorga is a clown. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qn33zm4X0Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya know, if you write "vary" it means something like "variar" in Spanish. Change it into "very", and you get "mucho", "bien" or "muy".


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2010)

Imagine a press conference between Floyd and Myorga? 

Look what I found. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uos3k7zXo_s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2010)

Didn't Mayorga chat smack to De La Hoya only to get obliterated in their fight? lol. 

Also did anyone see that Mosley video that just surfaced, video proof that he knew he was taking steroids. I think that shit came at a bad time, you can't have distractions going into a fight of this magnitude.


----------



## Id (Apr 18, 2010)

It’s a silly video, that’s getting overblown. Of course he knew he was taking EPO, prior to his court case. Since he is standing trail for steroid use. Logically he would be briefed upon, on his way to court. But Mosley stands behind  on his by his original testimony, stating he didn’t know what it was at the time and date of his doping. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyiusSlHDuY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siTOPlalf0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biolink (Apr 18, 2010)

Valero murdered his wife


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 18, 2010)

What the fuck...

I've never seen him fight, but I always hear about him. Sounds like a complete psychopath.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 18, 2010)

> "The world boxing champion Edwin "Inca" Valero was arrested this morning by members of the Carabobo State Police, after he confessed that he murdered his wife,
> 
> According to the police version, Valero and his wife have arrived at the hotel on Saturday night April 17th at approximately 11:00 pm. They requested a room for the night.
> 
> At 5:30 am, the boxer went down to the lobby area and security personnel confessed to the crime. Immediately, they reported to members of the Carabobo Police who showed up in that hotel."



............


----------



## sharpie (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow.  That's terrible....

The Mosely doping talk has gotten old already.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh wow :|

and Pavlik lost 

Thought once he scored the knockdown the flow of the fight was gonna change but obivously not


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 19, 2010)

Valero has apparently now killed himself. Hanged in his cell.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah he killed himself. Shit is hella crazy, one minute people are hyping this guy as the next Pacquiao ( though I thought he was overrated), talking about potential fights with him and Bradley, the next minute he murders his wife and commits suicide. 

Tragic.


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah it is Tragic. But yeah i think he was slightly overrated.  But still a good boxer.  with great power.


----------



## sharpie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Oh wow :|
> 
> and Pavlik lost
> 
> Thought once he scored the knockdown the flow of the fight was gonna change but obivously not



Yeah, Martinez made a nice comeback in the late rounds.  Those cuts were brutal...  My eyes watered just watching the fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 25, 2010)

I knew Froch would lose


----------



## Id (Apr 25, 2010)

I knew Angulo would win


----------



## Biolink (Apr 30, 2010)

I didn't think Hasegawa would get knocked out!


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 30, 2010)

Floyd/Mosley weigh-in going on right now:


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2010)

hope the fight between mosely and maywhether is interesting the weight in is on sportscenter. i hope mosely beats maywhether


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

I think this is the first legitimate fight Mayweather's had in a long time.  I'm gonna be rooting for Mosely, but this is gonna be a pretty good fight though.


----------



## maximilyan (May 1, 2010)

money mayweather will eat this dude. he's technically gifted


----------



## Dan (May 1, 2010)

Shane got whooped but Cotto and Mayorga so why will he now have the ability to beat Mayweather? I think he's clutching at straws.

He did do well against Margarito but he is well past it now.

Theres always a chance of an upset, but I just can't see it.


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

Cotto's looked real good in the first

But Alvarez is doing good point wise now.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

Anyone got a stream link?


----------



## Mori` (May 1, 2010)

Here


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

<3

Any final predictions, peeps?


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

Fucking 4 in the morning here -_-


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

Likewise, hahah. Americans are so damned lucky to see the fights at normal times.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

I think Mayweather will win by split or unanimous decision. Either way, I hope the fight is entertaining.

UK Sky Sports viewers are even luckier because we get to watch the fight on television for free.


----------



## Dan (May 1, 2010)

It's on Sky Sports 1 just incase anyone with Sky didn't know.

All the fightings involving the good welterweighters start around 4am in the UK so I'm used to it now.

PS: Mayweather win.


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

I'm not gonna go there yet.. 

We all know how Floyd is going to fight.  We gotta see how Shane comes out with his speed/power.  He's prolly the most powerful puncher that Floyd's faced since Hatton, but Shane's a lil bit bigger and more powerful than Hatton imo..


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

I just really hope Shane still has the legs to keep up. He's undeniably old now, and even in his prime he would have had trouble cutting off the ring on someone as graceful and quick as Floyd. I'm very curious to see what Naz has cooked up for strategies...how he intends to stop Floyd simply pot-shotting and moving all night. Mosley needs to get the brunt of his work done on the ropes, and to the body.


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

I'll say Mosley


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, endurance would be a big X factor for Shane..  This is gonna be a big test for all the Nazim Richardson hype since the recent Hopkins/Mosely wins lately..


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

They're showing some clips from Mayorga/Shane, and Jesus...I sure as hell hope that Shane doesn't get that sloppy in this fight, or he'll be eating the check-hook or straight-right all night.


----------



## jkingler (May 1, 2010)

> Americans are so damned lucky to see the fights at normal times.


The big fights tend to happen here, so it's not luck as much as it is logistics. Having fights at 4am at the MGM would be a bad idea, all around.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

Whether it be luck or logistics, I'll rage at it all the same


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

This fight better deliver, been up for too long for a quick finish lol.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

A quick finish would be ideal, I reckon...really don't want to be sitting here watching this in full daylight, ugh.

Most likely to go the full 12, though.


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, most Mayweather fights go the distance..  :ho


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

LET'S GET IT ON!!!


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

Mosley using the jab...good sign. Even better, using it to the body, making it harder for Floyd to dodge. Floyd trying to time him...interesting so far.


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

That was a big one from Mosley there! Shocked mayweather holy shit!!!!


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

HOLY CRAP...

Never, never seen Floyd take those kind of shots. Shocking.

Oh, and note how Shane set it up with the jab. The jab is the key.


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, he looked flat footed after them shots.. wow!


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

Commentators saying Mosley is gonna tire very early, mayweather gonna try and win this round now


----------



## typhoon72 (May 1, 2010)

Perfect stream
Link removed


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

That was a classic Mayweather round there.


----------



## little nin (May 1, 2010)

Mosleys panicking atm...


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2010)

This is going as Nazim said...he said Shane would hit Floyd, and Floyd would 'turn into a dragon'. Shane needs to get back to jabbing to the body, not the head...or he's going to fall short or get countered over the top, like he is at the moment.


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

Floyds controlling the fight now.


----------



## little nin (May 2, 2010)

Mayweather is gonna win so far, mosley needs to pull sumfin out of the bag lol


----------



## Dream Brother (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, as usual, Floyd takes over in the second half, as the other guy tires/gets broken down. Mosley needs the KO to win.


----------



## little nin (May 2, 2010)

Damn mosley got clocked there


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

This is a wrap.  Shane needs a miracle at this point.  He's not gonna outwork Floyd.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 2, 2010)

I have to say, I'm surprised...Floyd isn't on his bike at all. On the contrary, he's the one coming forward.


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, he played the aggressor from about the 5th round.


----------



## little nin (May 2, 2010)

Floyd comes out like it the first round lol

get the knockout Mosley, believe!


----------



## Lord Genome (May 2, 2010)

ahhh screw you live stream stopping like that


----------



## little nin (May 2, 2010)

1 minute left, mayweather won easy in the end and he was very aggressive in this fight too.

Mosley never gonna give up! Do it!!  Lol


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

Floyd is looking the best he's ever looked.  It's like after the last few fights he's gotten bigger and stronger.  The way he completely turns the fight around and controls the pace after the first few rounds have been outstanding. 

I'm not really sure Manny will be able to get around him either.  The elections in the filipines are coming up in a few days so Im not sure what'll happen coming up.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Seeing the fight I believe Mayweather has an underrated chin, people always say how it hasn't been tested but that right from Shane was sinister. 

That being said, from round 3 onwards Floyd put on a clinic. I hope this puts a rest to people saying ''He's scared of x'' as Mosley was a guy Floyd would never step in the ring with, if he was more ruthless Mosley wouldn't have seen the end of round 12.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

mosley was no match for maywhether


----------



## Cloud (May 2, 2010)

We can't blame Mosley. Floyd is younger, faster and has a better reach. Anyway you look at it, Mosley had the disadvantage. He needs to retire anyways lol.

Now lets see the Pacquiao vs Mayweather fight!!! Haha


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2010)

> We can't blame Mosley. Floyd is younger, faster and has a better reach. Anyway you look at it, Mosley had the disadvantage. He needs to retire anyways lol.


Mosley has a greater reach than Mayweather, it was one of the concerns going into the fight along with Mosley's hand speed and superior power and size. 

Yes he had his disadvantages but he also had his advantages. 



> Now lets see the Pacquiao vs Mayweather fight!!! Haha


I feel Mayweather will dominate Pacquiao.


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

Mosley lost control after the 2nd round when he kept looking for the knockout instead of working his jabs.  He wasn't really paying much attention to what Nazim was telling him.  Then Floyd got in his head and that was a wrap.  

Just seeing the way Pacquiao's face was swollen up even after the Cotto/De La Joya fights makes me think that Mayweather will pick him apart.  Floyd's in top form right now, but I don't see any one else that can provide a real-enough fight than Manny right now.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 2, 2010)

It was a good fight (with a couple of very good undercards) but Mosley seemed very fatigued before the second round even finished. From the beginning of the fight he was overly tense.

Mayweather did well, but that Mosley would've got KO'd by Pacquiao. After seeing this fight I think you have to give credit to Mayweather for fighting more aggressively, outside the second round he dominated.


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2010)

Mayweather dominated. Only reason he lost the first rounds was because he was overconfident, he got pissed off and teared Shane a new one.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2010)

Lool just as i predicted. Mosley really should have capitalised. Now its confirmed, Mayweather has a chin.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 2, 2010)

The second round entertainment in all its glory:

[dailymotion]xd5nnj_mayweather-vs-mosley-2_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2010)

> It was a good fight (with a couple of very good undercards) but Mosley seemed very fatigued before the second round even finished. From the beginning of the fight he was overly tense.


Obviously he needed to compose himself after the second round as he went for the KO and failed but I don't think he truly looked fatigued until the mid rounds by then he was mentally broken down. 

Put things this way if Mayweather started to run in the third round I think the fight would have been very different as it would have given Mosley the confidence to hound him down, he wouldn't have appeared tired because he would have been strong mentally. Instead Mayweather outplayed him in the area he thought he needed to be dominant into win. 



> Mayweather did well, but that Mosley would've got KO'd by Pacquiao. After seeing this fight I think you have to give credit to Mayweather for fighting more aggressively, outside the second round he dominated.


I think it's very audacious to say Mosley would have been KOed by Pacquiao as you can't tell how the fight would start. If Mosley started strong, Pacquiao wouldn't be able to adapt the way that Mayweather did and momentum would fall in Mosley's hand.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

Why is everyone giving Mayweather so much credit for posting another victory against a washed up fighter?  Who will he fight next?  Trinidad?  Vernon Forrest?  

I won't deny that he's a good fighter.  But he's at the top of his game and he keeps beating people that have seen better days.  Why is everyone acting like it's so impressive?


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2010)

> Why is everyone giving Mayweather so much credit for posting another victory against a washed up fighter? Who will he fight next? Trinidad? Vernon Forrest?


Do you realise that Vernon Forrest is dead? Or was that just an unfunny joke on your part?



> I won't deny that he's a good fighter. But he's at the top of his game and he keeps beating people that have seen better days. Why is everyone acting like it's so impressive?


Before the fight was signed you know many people were saying garbage like ''Mayweather is scared of Mosley'' ''He will never fight Mosley'' ''Mosley would be too big for him'' the list really does go on. He stepped in the ring with him and dominated him. 

Also this ''washed up'' fighter you speak of was ranked 3 pound for pound and the number 1 welterweight going into this fight.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

It was also a boring fight.  I think the last couple of fights I actually enjoyed were Pacquaio/Marquez and Castillo/Corrales.  So it's been a number of years.

I guess I should stick to MMA.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> It was also a boring fight.  I think the last couple of fights I actually enjoyed were Pacquaio/Marquez and Castillo/Corrales.  So it's been a number of years.
> 
> I guess I should stick to MMA.



Well go to the MMA thread


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

maybe this time Maywhether will fight Pacquiao


----------



## sharpie (May 2, 2010)

All depends on whether or not they come to terms with the testing.  Another question mark is how things will work out with the Filipino elections coming up in a few days.  Manny said that politics won't interfere with his fighting, but balancing a training camp and politics may be easier said than done...


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 2, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Obviously he needed to compose himself after the second round as he went for the KO and failed but I don't think he truly looked fatigued until the mid rounds by then he was mentally broken down.
> 
> Put things this way if Mayweather started to run in the third round I think the fight would have been very different as it would have given Mosley the confidence to hound him down, he wouldn't have appeared tired because he would have been strong mentally. Instead Mayweather outplayed him in the area he thought he needed to be dominant into win.



He was breathing hard in the third round, and Mayweather not running didn't help Mosley at all.



Gunners said:


> I think it's very audacious to say Mosley would have been KOed by Pacquiao as you can't tell how the fight would start. If Mosley started strong, Pacquiao wouldn't be able to adapt the way that Mayweather did and momentum would fall in Mosley's hand.



I'm including mental as well as physical when I say 'that Mosley'. Mosley was tense from the get go. He didn't come out firing or particularly strong, but Mayweather left himself wide open and Mosley hit home. He spent too much time preparing for an opening that just didn't come again, lots of feints without much work rate.

I actually felt the final round represented how Mosley should've fought earlier on, making his own chances. By then he didn't really have anything left but he was still having more success.


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2010)

In responce to Rukia - When Mayweather fought people like Hatton & Marquez people said he won because he was bigger than them. Now he fights someone who was actually his size if not bigger but he won becasue Shane is washed up.

This fight was being called by the boxing masses. Certain people wanted to see this more than the Mayweather - Pacquiao fight.

I think someone said this earlier but apart from Pacman I can't see any opponents out there that you think will be able to beat Mayweather.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 3, 2010)

Pacman vs. Money will take a miracle to happen.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2010)

> He was breathing hard in the third round, and Mayweather not running didn't help Mosley at all.


That's natural Shroomsday. If you try and go for the kill in the second round you fight at a higher pace which is why you usually see them take the third round easy somewhat. From the 4th round to the 8th I don't think he looked spent physically. 



> I'm including mental as well as physical when I say 'that Mosley'. Mosley was tense from the get go. He didn't come out firing or particularly strong, but Mayweather left himself wide open and Mosley hit home. He spent too much time preparing for an opening that just didn't come again, lots of feints without much work rate.


That's something about fighting Mayweather, I can't be bothered to get stastics but if you look at pretty much all of his opponents their work rate diminishes greatly when they fight him along with their accuracy. Pacquiao is an opponent that's there to be hit so it is less likely that he would be looking for that big punch to put him out. 



> I actually felt the final round represented how Mosley should've fought earlier on, making his own chances. By then he didn't really have anything left but he was still having more success.


It's easy to say these things when you aren't in the ring, if he started ''making his own chances'' he would have been countered more. One thing I think people over look about Mayweather is his punch power. In the 12th round he can take more risks, in the earlier rounds he risked accumulating damage Nazim had already warned him about stopping the fight.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 3, 2010)

I'm aware that we would have burned a lit of energy in his rush, but from my side he seemed he didn't seem to ever cover those reserves. It very well may have been linked to how tense he was because of Mayweather's speed and agility.

Nazim also wanted Mosley to give him something. While he opened himself to more risk by doing so, going at Mayweather's pace means he'll be eating counters regardless. Unless he went with Clottley's approach, since you do need at least some punches to counter.


----------



## Id (May 3, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Pacman vs. Money will take a miracle to happen.



I doubt it, there?s too much money to be made for the fight not to happen. If anything all paths have been cleared, for the road to lead to Manny vs. Floyd.


----------



## abstract (May 3, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Pacman vs. Money will take a miracle to happen.






Looks like we just might be in for a miracle.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2010)

abstract said:


> Looks like we just might be in for a miracle.



No Pacquiao came out and denied the reports that he had softened his stance towards the drug tests.


			
				S said:
			
		

> I'm aware that we would have burned a lit of energy in his rush, but from my side he seemed he didn't seem to ever cover those reserves. It very well may have been linked to how tense he was because of Mayweather's speed and agility.


That would have been it, I can't really explain it but when watching a fight there's a lot of things you can say should have and could have been done for the fighter it is a different issue. 

Mayweather brought the fight to Shane from the third round on, he didn't allow him to get settled. Usually when you stun someone, they rest for the round which allows you to get in the pace or force them out of their rhythm but Mayweather came out and dictated the pace. 



> Nazim also wanted Mosley to give him something. While he opened himself to more risk by doing so, going at Mayweather's pace means he'll be eating counters regardless. Unless he went with Clottley's approach, since you do need at least some punches to counter.


Nazim wanted Mosley to give him something but deep down he would have known there was nothing he could do, at that stage his role was encouraging him. As a fighter Shane would have known that the more he threw the more Floyd would counter him which is why he likely didn't throw as much. 

I think because Mayweather doesn't score many knockouts people underrate his punching power but his blows discouraged Mosley from pressing the action.
____________

Also if Mayweather and Pacquiao doesn't happen. Floyd said him vs Martinez is a possibility. I'd like to see him win a title at middleweight though I think Martinez would be too big for him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 4, 2010)

I haven't read the last few pages in depth really, but if you saying Mosley didn't seem tired then 

From what I remember he started breathing out of his mouth really early like round 2 or 3


----------



## Ultraman Zero (May 6, 2010)

Well, since Mayweather won his recent match, it's now Mayweather vs Pacquiao.
Who do you think will win? Powerful punches + cheap shots or power + speed?


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2010)

As long as Pacquiao doesn't agree to olympic style drug tests, the fight isn't going to happen.

However, it makes me wonder: Did Mayweather always insist on that kind of tests before his fights? 'cause I get the impression, it only started with Pacman.


----------



## Dan (May 6, 2010)

Mayweather couldn't make those claims before.

Once he became the main buy in boxing he wanted drug testing. I think all his fights from now on will have Olympic style drug testing.


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2010)

I suppose, it's a good thing, but it's probably not gonna be standard procedure in boxing.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2010)

Floyd's drug test demands began, as far as I know, with Pacman. He WAS famous enough before that point to demand it from other opponents, but he didn't. 

I would bet on Floyd to beat Pac, but I still think that he's more nervous than ever before about facing this particular opponent. He saw what Pac did to Hoya, Hatton and Cotto, and even though he probably saw flaws in those performances, he also saw (as we all did) the crazy speed, impressive power, consistent stamina, southpaw stance and oddly angled combinations on display. A package like that is a threat to any fighter, Floyd included. The drug testing is partially a bit of mind games, in my opinion, but he also probably does believe, or wants to believe, that Pac is on something. It makes his feats much easier to accept.

In all fairness, Pac hasn't exactly helped his case by refusing the tests.


----------



## Dan (May 6, 2010)

It all comes down to this, if you have nothing to hide take the tests.

What's more ridiculous:

Demanding $10m for every pound over the agreed weight.

or

Olympic style drug testing.

-----

Another question.... if the fight doesn't happen who do you think Mayweather/Pacman will fight next?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2010)

I don't think the weight issue is that ridiculous -- Floyd pulled a truly pathetic move at the scales against Marquez. That's not the behaviour of a pro, let alone arguably the best pro in the world. To be honest, it was quite disgraceful, as Marquez didn't belong at that weight anyway -- coming in over the limit against someone already at a big disadvantage is just ridiculous. I applaud Roach for coming up with that idea. 

The drug testing is, I admit, probably needed in such a corrupt sport. What annoys me, however, is the fact that Floyd is trying to pass it off as some sort of moral crusade, and compared himself to Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. I'm not even going to get into just how stupid that is, because it should be self-explanatory. I do believe that Pac should take the tests, though...we're at the point where he has to, to clear the black cloud of suspicion that has gathered over him since these accusations. If he doesn't take the tests, there will now always be a question mark over his record and achievements. Hopefully he's clean. 

If the fight doesn't happen...I honestly have no interest in other matches for those two. Floyd has no more big challenges at the weight class, he would have to move up, and I don't want to see that. I want to see him stay at this weight, where he's sharp, quick, and at his best. If the Pac fight doesn't go through, he may as well retire. Pac, too, has nothing left to prove outside of Floyd, really...maybe a rematch with Marquez, but it's a bit late for that now, and if Marquez loses, people will just point to the wear and tear of previous fights and the weight issues. 

Nah, the only big fight to be made right now, to me, is Floyd/Pac. It's one of those mega fights that so rarely come along. We were told that Hoya/Floyd was one of those, but it really wasn't -- most people knew Hoya was faded, and that even Mayorga had managed to land punches on him beforehand. Same with Mosley...outside the Marg fight, he'd looked very lackluster. But this fight...this is THE fight, the big one. Both athletes are looking tremendous, and both look to still be in their prime. It has to happen.


----------



## Dan (May 6, 2010)

I agree Floyd pulled a fast one on Marquez but $10m a pound is a bit ridiculous. Considering he will probably make $50m+ for the fight anyway.

With that said, if this fight does get stopped over a drug test I think this will come back to haunt them both. Every sports person/presenter for as long as the live will bring up the fact that they dodged each other over a few tests.

We all know why Mayweather wants the test. I can only see 3 reasons why Pac doesn't want to do it.

1. Principle - They don't wanna bend to mayweather
2. Performance - Maybe it affects the way he trains.
3. Hiding - Maybe he has something to hide.

I think Freddy Roach has said previously that it affects his performance but I don't know if that's true or not. I guess we have to take his word for it.

PS: Considering Pac fought Clottey I can see them both having a few more fights that just wont satisfy the fans.


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2010)

NAAZIM RICHARDSON: "I KNEW WE WOULD HURT HIM...I SEEN SOME TENDENCIES IN MAYWEATHER"
By Percy Crawford | May 06, 2010

"I knew we would land that right hand. I seen some tendencies in Mayweather that made me know we could land that shot, but we had to remain calm after he landed it. If Shane hits anyone with that right hand at 147, he's going to hurt him, so I knew we would hurt him at some point. He was trying to set it up in the 1st round and I think he was a little hesitant to throw it and when he landed it in the 2nd, I think that's one of the reasons he couldn't settle down afterwards. See, the right hand landed because of foot placement," stated world-class trainer Naazim Richardson as he shared his thoughts on Shane Mosley's performance against Floyd Mayweather this past Saturday. Check out what he had to say about the fight, Floyd Mayweather and much more.

PC: How is it going Brother Naaz?

NR: Holding on with both hands Perc. What's happening?

PC: Not too much man. How are you guys dealing with the loss?

NR: It's just one of those things where you gotta get back on the horse. I'm in Arkansas right now. I got a kid out here that's got a fight coming up, so I'm out here with him.

PC: Someone made the statement that you get the credit when your fighters win, but you should take the blame for this loss to Floyd. I disagree with that considering everything that I have heard states you were giving great advice.

NR: Well, the thing is Perc, Shane tried to say the same thing. He was like, "You were telling me what to do and I just wasn't listening." But the thing is, like I told him, we went into that fight together, so I take blame for whatever went down. I mean, if he wasn't listening, it's my job to get him to listen. They were saying we would probably skip the post-fight press conference and I was like, "For what? I'm not going to hide under a rock. I took on the challenge and I would take on the challenge again if it presented itself." Shane had to get his neck checked out and everything, but as far as it goes with me, they asked if I would give a speech and I was like, "Sure. I'm a man. I don't hide from anything."

PC: Shane hurt Floyd with the big right hand early, but couldn't capitalize on it.

NR: I knew we would land that right hand. I seen some tendencies in Mayweather that made me know we could land that shot, but we had to remain calm after he landed it. If Shane hits anyone with that right hand at 147, he's going to hurt him, so I knew we would hurt him at some point. He was trying to set it up in the 1st round and I think he was a little hesitant to throw it and when he landed it in the 2nd, I think that's one of the reasons he couldn't settle down afterwards. See, the right hand landed because of foot placement. I saw some of Floyd's tendencies and told Shane it was going to be about where his feet were and not his hands. When Tarver landed that shot on Roy, it had nothing to do with Roy pulling back with his hands down because he always pull back with his hands down, but it was where Tarver's feet were placed. The way Tarver had his feet placed, he couldn't do anything but land that shot.

PC: Do you wish the shot wouldn't have landed that early and maybe that would have given Shane more time to settle down?

NR: I wish he would have landed it in the 1st and then calmed down and let the fight come to him. The thing is this though, I don't know why people thought Floyd had a weak chin. You don't stumble to this level as a fighter. The reason we have never seen this kid hurt that much is because he has a hell of a chin, so when you wobble someone like Floyd, you know you landed a hell of a shot. Floyd doesn't get the credit for it, but he is a tough kid. He wouldn't be at this level if he wasn't. And one thing people gotta understand is Floyd was in great shape; he stays in great shape. The better shape you are in, the better shot you can take. You got guys like X [Hopkins] and Mayweather that come in excellent shape and they can take a great shot. People used to always talk about how great Holyfield's chin was, but most of that was the fact that he was always in magnificent shape. You hit a kid that's not in shape on the chin and they're looking for a way out of the fight. The first statement I gave on 24/7 was, "The human body isn't made for boxing. It's up to us to get it in the best physical shape as possible for it to perform up to a certain standard." Floyd just so happens to be one of the best at doing that.

PC: What was it like for you to film the 24/7 episodes, because you're not used to cameras following you?

NR: It was different because, like you said, I'm not used to the cameras following me and everything. We were at one of the press conferences I believe and Floyd told me, "I finally found someone that can talk as much shit as me." I wasn't there for that, but man, it got crazy, so I had to say something.

PC: I know for a fact the Mayweather camp has a great deal of respect for you.

NR: Likewise man. When I went into the locker room to watch them wrap Floyd's hands, Floyd looks up and says, "Naazim, you are a great trainer and I have a great deal of respect for you, but you can't get in there and fight tonight." One thing that 24/7 left out when they were showing my prayer was the fact that I included both Roger and Floyd Mayweather Sr. in my prayers. Both of those guys are dealing with illnesses and my prayers go out to them. So I have a great deal of respect for those guys. I tell people all of the time that everyone has that crazy uncle in their family. You have that uncle that is crazy as hell, but you let them work on your car. They may be crazy as hell, but when they get under that car and into that engine, they know what they are doing. When the Mayweather's get inside of that ring, they know what they are doing. All of them. Lil Floyd, Big Floyd, Roger and Jeff all know the sport of boxing and people can not give them credit, but it's not going to take away the fact that those guys know what they are doing in that ring.

Wow... Wenger... just wow


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2010)

Segan said:
			
		

> I suppose, it's a good thing, but it's probably not gonna be standard procedure in boxing.


Actually Neva is revising their drug testing policy in relation to the OSDT. I know the New york commission was looking into it too. 


			
				Dreambrother said:
			
		

> I would bet on Floyd to beat Pac, but I still think that he's more nervous than ever before about facing this particular opponent. He saw what Pac did to Hoya, Hatton and Cotto, and even though he probably saw flaws in those performances, he also saw (as we all did) the crazy speed, impressive power, consistent stamina, southpaw stance and oddly angled combinations on display.


I don't think he is nervous about Pacquiao at all. I'm not going to bother criquing his fights talking about the fighters conditions but those wins were against come forward fighters. Against Marquez he arguably lost ( though I think he won). 

Speed and power can be neutralised with range or by fighting him in the pocket instead of staying midrange two of the things Mayweather does best. 



> I don't think the weight issue is that ridiculous -- Floyd pulled a truly pathetic move at the scales against Marquez. That's not the behaviour of a pro, let alone arguably the best pro in the world. To be honest, it was quite disgraceful, as Marquez didn't belong at that weight anyway -- coming in over the limit against someone already at a big disadvantage is just ridiculous. I applaud Roach for coming up with that idea.


Against Marquez I think he had trouble making weight, people forget that he was off for two years. Usually when fighters come back from a lay off they fight a division higher. 

If he wasn't going to try and make 144lbs I doubt he would have put it in the contract because he has greater bargaining power that Marquez. I don't applaud Roach for coming up with that idea as in Mayweather entire career he has come over weight once. I don't exactly knock him for including that clause as it is the trainers job to make sure their fighter is fighting on a level playing field. 


> If the fight doesn't happen...I honestly have no interest in other matches for those two. Floyd has no more big challenges at the weight class, he would have to move up, and I don't want to see that. I want to see him stay at this weight, where he's sharp, quick, and at his best. If the Pac fight doesn't go through, he may as well retire. Pac, too, has nothing left to prove outside of Floyd, really...maybe a rematch with Marquez, but it's a bit late for that now, and if Marquez loses, people will just point to the wear and tear of previous fights and the weight issues.


If Mayweather doesn't fight Pacquiao I wouldn't mind seeing him fight Paul Williams and Martinez ( at middleweight). 

It would be a disappointment if the two weren't to fight but it's not the only fight that can occur for those two.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9akooehebM[/YOUTUBE]
This fight could be made in November. *WAR MANNY!* 


I good undercard would have been Khan vs Marquez.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2010)

Kermit 'the frog' Cintron. I'm convinced he was looking for a way out of that fight, what an embarrassment.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 9, 2010)

I actually agree with you, although I've only seen one video of it in slow mo. It really looks like he dived, very dodgy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2010)

i didn't see a dive.  He was fighting that tall mf and the dude flung him out of the ring.  cintron was handling him in the 3 rounds they fought.  That tall dude is awkward.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 9, 2010)

Hmm, I'm looking at it from different angles, and maybe it's a little less clear-cut than I thought...hard to decide. Here:

[dailymotion]xd8so5_hbo-boxing-williams-vs-cintron-may_sport[/dailymotion]


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 9, 2010)

10:20 here: 

It was a blatant dive.


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2010)

Looks like he won't be fighting Floyd then.

Think Clinton will want a re-match. He didn't dive, it might look like it a bit but there's no reason a professional boxer would dive out of the ring so he didn't have to fight.

This isn't high school where people are looking for a way out of the fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2010)

> Think Clinton will want a re-match. He didn't dive, it might look like it a bit but there's no reason a professional boxer would dive out of the ring so he didn't have to fight.
> 
> This isn't high school where people are looking for a way out of the fight.


He likely thought he was up on the score cards. If it was another fighter I'd be inclined to give him the benefit of doubt but in his fight against Martinez I saw the guy behave like a prima donna. 

If you look at the video you see him pushing on his left leg to get that extra leap, if he fell straight he would have been tangled in the ropes.


----------



## Segan (May 9, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If you look at the video you see him pushing on his left leg to get that extra leap, if he fell straight he would have been tangled in the ropes.


Yeah, looking at it it in slow motion does make me think he just wanted to get outta the ring. Why did he fight in the first place? Was it some fixed fight or what?


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2010)

Segan said:


> Yeah, looking at it it in slow motion does make me think he just wanted to get outta the ring. Why did he fight in the first place? Was it some fixed fight or what?



I don't think the fight was fixed I just think he saw it as an easy opportunity to win as he probably thought the first 3 rounds were in his favour.

I just feel the guy has no pride.


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2010)

Personally i dont know how his attitude is to boxing or whether he take npride in his legacy. It just amazes me that a boxer would dive out of the ring to get a win.

With that being said, id never have expected margarito to fill his hands with brick.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2010)

Not to defend Cintron, cus hes a bitch. But its not like he could do a thing about the fall, regardless if he landed out the ring.


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2010)

With Pacquiao winning the election do you think he will retire from boxing?


----------



## Yakuza (May 11, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> 10:20 here:
> 
> It was a blatant dive.


I think that guy has been watching a lot of european football. That was a a bad dive.

At first I taught his right leg got swept so he lost his balance but you can see clearly he was in total control of his strides and he used the left leg to give him the extra leap.
Even if his right leg was taken out he would have bounce off the ropes.

That was clearly a dive, he wanted to get out of the ring badly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2010)

I've watched it over and over and with the way they tied up, and the subsequent detangling, there is no natural way Cintron would fall through the ropes like that.

Maybe Cintron just wanted to go through the ropes and come back in, for some reason. Maybe he wanted to overemphasize Williams effect on him in that tie-up. Whatever the case, Williams fell straight down with minimal contact with Cintron; Cintron should have barely moved. His arguments of "momentum" and "being pulled" is balderdash.

And it looked like his legs his the monitor. What hurt his back is baffling to me.

And look at what he does as he rolls off his table: he grabs his head. What did his head hit? His gloves as he clipped the ring apron?

Whatever. Another win for Punisher. 


*Edit*

Teddy Atlas believes it might be a dive:


----------



## sharpie (May 14, 2010)

Gunners said:


> With Pacquiao winning the election do you think he will retire from boxing?



That's a tough call.  I don't know how you can squeeze an 8-10 week camp in an active political schedule.  But apparently, July is the biggest month for congress in the Philippines.  They'll have a 30 day session and then have a few off and on after that.  So apparently any time other than July-August may be open.   It's a tough call though.  My mom tells me that the southern provinces in PI have a lot of issues right now.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 14, 2010)

Looks like a mini riot took place at the Khan/Malignaggi weigh-in...


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2010)

I hope Malignaggi schools him.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 14, 2010)

I don't -- Khan's cockiness is annoying, but I much prefer watching him fight to Mali. I'd like to see him in against some good fighters rather than losing this and reverting back to padding his record.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2010)

Gunners said:


> With Pacquiao winning the election do you think he will retire from boxing?



Nah, they're looking for a fight in November already. 

"The Pride of the Philippines, Congressman Manny Pacquiao!"


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2010)

DB said:
			
		

> I don't -- Khan's cockiness is annoying, but I much prefer watching him fight to Mali. I'd like to see him in against some good fighters rather than losing this and reverting back to padding his record.


I can't help but have a certain degree of respect for Malignaggi it's probably due to the beating he took in the Cotto fight. Khan right now is pissing me off, it's not that I dislike cockiness in boxing, Mayweather is one of my favorutie boxers, it's that he has gone no where been sheltered for the most aprt and continues tyo chat shit. I'd laugh my ass off if he got outboxed by someone who doesn't have power behind their punches. 




			
				DS said:
			
		

> Nah, they're looking for a fight in November already.
> 
> "The Pride of the Philippines, Congressman Manny Pacquiao!"


So I heard, I hope him and Mayweather come to an agreement. I want to place a bet on Mayweather to win by TKO, I'm use he will wax him.


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I hope Malignaggi schools him.



I second, Khan is a bitch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2010)

khan is fucking malignani up!


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2010)

I wasn't surprised by the result, I wanted Malignaggi to win but at the end of the day Khan's camp couldn't have picked a sweeter cherry. 

Also did people here about what Don King did to a MMA event, the part that stands out to me most is this* ''Gold required King to post a $1 million cash bond in case Shine wins an appeal and can prove damages. In less than two hours, King brought the money in cash stashed in two duffel bags to the court. ''*


----------



## sharpie (May 16, 2010)

Malignaggi got schooled last night.  I didn't even finish the fight cause' I was so tired yesterday.  Khans hand speed and reach sealed the deal.  His feints early on had Paul jumpy as hell too.  Malignaggi's a tough dude, but he's been overrated for a while now.

Mayorga was most likely gonna end up with his ass kicked anyways.  It's crazy how anyone can put together a million bucks in two duffel bags within two hours though...


----------



## Dream Brother (May 16, 2010)

I felt sorry for Paulie...very classy post-fight interview, and as usual, he showed grit during the fight. I wouldn't mind seeing him calling fights at ringside, actually...quite a good speaker. 

As for Khan, good job. The jab in particular was wonderful.


----------



## Gunners (May 16, 2010)

I've never seen Malignaggi as a fighter who was overrated to be honest. People know his level quite well. I think one of the reasons why I like him as a fighter is that he has tremendous heart. For a one handed light hitter like himself to make it as far as he has, it is quite incredible you can never say he quit in the ring either. 

As for him speaking being a commentator or something I wouldn't mind that he as he has a good boxing head on his shoulder. I prefer what he has to say over idiots like Kellerman and Lampley. Even Larry Merchant pisses me off. 
_________

That being said, seeing the fight made me appreciate Mayweather's ability to adapt in the ring, I kept thinking to myself why doesn't Malignaggi neutralise his straight punches but it is something easier said than done. It annoyed me that he wouldn't keep his hands up though, his slick style works wonders against slower fighters with a shorter reach but against Khan it was essentially suicidal.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2010)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2010)

^that's brutal right there.

i don't give a fock where malignaggi ends up.  he got money, or he should have some saved.  announcer is a BS job anyway.  Don't u suppose the people who would be most talented in the world at announcing, or announcing boxing, never even have a chance to tryout for the spot?


----------



## sharpie (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, I agree Malignaggi could probably replace someone in the HBO commentator lineup.  I like Manny Steward though.  Lampley's been getting more and more irritating lately.  The bang-bang crap during the last clotty/pacquiao fight was the final straw for me..

Yeah, that was a tough ass knockout.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2010)

Well Lennox was fired/resigned so a post was free. That being said I remember reading that they gave the job to Freddie Roach. A poor choice in my honest opinion.


----------



## Id (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Dan (May 22, 2010)

Looks like the fight is gonna happen.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 22, 2010)

He still wants a cut-off date, though...and quite a long one at that. Dunno if Floyd will agree.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2010)

Apparently Vasquez suffered a brutal cut and lost by TKO? In all honesty the result of this fight means little to me I don't think it should have happened. Though Vasquez won his last fight with Marquez I think it took more out of him.


----------



## Id (May 23, 2010)

By Michael Gonzalez

What are you expecting from Juan Diaz against your charge, Juan Manuel Marquez, in the rematch of last year’s fight of the year? " I’m expecting a spectacular fight due to having a fine fighter such as Juan Manuel who is a great boxer and the other fellow, Diaz, who is also a good fighter. It’s a natural combination that will make for a great fight.


BT: How is Marquez looking in training camp?


NB: For it being the beginning of our preparation, he’s looking good.


BT: How is he reacting to coming down in weight from welterweight to lightweight?


NB: He has always been a lightweight or better yet a super-featherweight. Somewhere, somehow, someone put the idea in his head to go welterweight and super-welterweight and I don’t believe he should compete at those weights.


BT: What’s after Juan Diaz? It was said that Amir Khan was mentioned but you shot the idea down.


NB: I’m the one that said no. I don’t want him to take that fight because again, I insist, he is not a junior-welterweight.


BT: It’s been mentioned Marquez still wants the rubber match with Manny Pacquiao?


NB: We haven’t mentioned anything. It’s Pacquiao that has the thorn in his side and the rock in his shoe. He will leave boxing knowing that the people who follow boxing, who are experts in boxing, know he was never able to defeat Juan Manuel Marquez.


BT: So that’s something you would jump at?
NB: Well, they’ve already offered the fight.


BT: Really, they made an offer?


NB: Nothing official. But we did get an offer from the people at Top Rank Promotions, however, it was a miserable deal and I won’t accept that type of offer under any circumstances.


BT: That’s something I wanted to get into. No one will argue your prowess or hall of fame credentials as a trainer. However, as a manager many in the boxing community have questioned your calls; such as passing up $750,000 for a mega-fight with “Prince” Naseem Hamed for $30,000 against a relative unknown at the time Chris John in his backyard, Indonesia.


NB: Not true. Most of the information you find in articles, I believe, is done as a mandate or perhaps they receive a salary from Top Rank. That fight that we took in Indonesia was not just because I wanted to take it. They are placing the blame on me and I never wanted that fight. It’s just that the people don’t understand that we entered a purse bid and they set a trap for us. After we entered into the purse bid, everyone bailed out and they left us alone. It’s a detail that will stay with me for the rest of my life; not everything in boxing is clean. They withdrew from the bidding and left us on our own and we had a commitment to fulfill. It’s a commitment I absolutely did not want. If we did not follow through with our commitment, we would have come off as very cowardly. And Juan Manuel told me, “Let’s go, no problem.” And they robbed us. They did whatever they pleased at the hour of reckoning. They did not let us use the Mexican gloves, and well, it’s just too much to get into, too much to try to convince the people. Many people intervened to try and destroy the career of Juan Manuel because we did not want to continue with the promoter (Top Rank) that we had at the time. But no one, nowhere, when there is a great champion in a division can impede that they once again become champion of the world. They took his titles in total gangster fashion and we unfortunately did not have the resources to engage in a legal battle we would have easily won. It was everything boxing shouldn’t be; a fighter losing his titles at a desk.


BT: How do you see the Floyd Mayweather, Jr Vs Manny Pacquiao fight playing out if it ever happens?


NB: I’m inclined to pick Pacquiao because he’s the type of fighter that creates spectacular fights, he does not compromise to be spectacular, and also due to what I saw Shane Mosley do to Mayweather in the second round of their fight. I think it will be a spectacular, high tension fight; Pacquiao has very fast hands and hits very hard – great tools to have. Meanwhile Mayweather is always on the defensive and always takes the safest route, always short of spectacular. In that regard I don’t give Mayweather much credit. Sure he wins, but at what cost? For the people that pay for expensive tickets, it seems they are being shortchanged. He gives great lessons in boxing; no one will argue that, but very little spectacle and excitement.


BT: Michael Katsidis has been telling the press that Juan Manuel Marquez is ducking him.


NB: It’s not that we’re ducking him or don’t want to give him a chance, it just doesn’t make sense. Marquez is fighter that charges 1.5 million to 2 million dollars to fight and then they mention Katsidis for 1 million dollars. Marquez is at a point in his career where he will not take fights for short money.


BT: What are your thoughts on this weekend’s Rafael Marquez Vs Israel Vazquez fight? You obviously know both fighters well.


NB: I think Marquez will win. I’ll even go as far as to say that Marquez hasn’t lost any of the three fights. Something very strange happened in the second and third fight. The refs for that fight were very tendentious. In the second fight Vazquez’ face was an awful mess, in the aftermath we learned that Vazquez lost an eye (Note: detached retina). In the third fight the ref seemed a bit inpatient and partial to Vazquez. I believe it is because someone in Vazquez’ team has great influence with the California State Athletic Commission. And that’s been the story of a great trilogy that garnered the attention and admiration of the boxing community due to the great fights they have given us. However, this time I anticipate a short fight that won’t even make it to the seventh round.


BT: How much do you believe Rafael Marquez has left?

NB: Me personally, as a manager, believe they should both cash their check and hang’em up. They both came out of these fights very damaged, Vazquez more than Marquez. They’re both worn out and have completed this portion of their life. However, sometimes the ambition of the promoters causes them turn a blind eye to these matters because of the money involved.


BT: Also on the card Abner Mares, your former charge, takes on Yohnny Perez. Your thoughts?


NB: I think they’re underestimating the quality of Perez. I’ve only seen him fight three times, but in one of those fights he convinced me because he fought the last four rounds very valiantly and rescued a fight he was losing. Those four rounds he fought valiantly, throwing very good combinations. I feel he has everything physically while Mares, with all of his great qualities as a fighter, lacks the physical strength required to fight twelve full rounds. He’s a quality fighter, but he has a problem with one of his eyes and I believe that may be the difference. It would be very sad because Mares is a great kid who is very disciplined.


BT: How about a Ricky Hatton Vs Juan Manuel Marquez fight?


NB: I think that would be tough to do because Hatton is not disciplined. In his fight against Mayweather he seemed tipsy and heavy. From here to September, if Hatton could make the weight, I like that fight at junior-welterweight and nothing more.
BT: Tell us about the state of Mexican boxing?


NB: Well, I can tell you that Mexican boxing is so generous that I have three Mexican fighters scheduled for world championship fights. And we also have former world champ Jhonny Gonzalez, who has five straight knockouts at featherweight and has been looking good, in the hunt for another world title. I also have thirteen or fourteen young amateurs who have been looking good and have been generating a buzz about them. They have demonstrated a lot quality.


BT: You once told me you have a heavyweight you were high on…


NB: I do. He put his education on hold to focus on boxing and he won the Golden Gloves in New York and came in third in the international tournament they hold in Kansas. However, his mother was pressuring him to finish school and he returned to do so. He has since told me he will receive his degree this year and then focus on boxing. We plan on testing him for a year in America and then go from there.
BT: What’s his name?


NB: Miguel Angel Tavera.


BT: Closing thoughts?


NB: The Romanza Gym will continue to give the boxing world lots to talk about. I believe we will very soon have our eighteenth and nineteenth champion of the world. I want send my warmest regards to the entire boxing community and especially the friends I left in Sacramento, CA. Vicente Escobedo and his brothers have been great friends of mine. Vicente is a very disciplined, very correct young man that any trainer would love to have. I never think of the hall of fame, I leave it to the people whose job it is to decide that. I’ve had seventeen great satisfactions (world champions) so far that have overwhelmed me with joy. I feel this is sufficient happiness to keep me from even thinking of the next. I’ve been blessed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

Bump, is anyone watching the Cotto/Foreman fight?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

i am watching cotto vs foreman fight it is barley the 2nd round

edit fight was good to bad foremans leg gave out. it would have been better. nice win for cotto


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad Cotto won, unfortunately wasn't able to see the fight.


----------



## mow (Jun 7, 2010)

Best 10 fights (& best rounds in those fights) of the past 25 years, listed from 10th to 1st. Go.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

hard to say, gotta be a mix of tyson fights, holyfield fights, de la hoya, chavez, mayweather, etc...

also depends on what u like.  Mayweather and Lennox are boring in a sense, but to a purist they are great. so, u know.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2010)

Hagler vs Hearns. 
Marquez vs Vazquez 3
Castillo vs Corralles 
Meldric Taylor vs Chavez
Mayweather vs Coralles. 
Tyson vs Rudock I
Mosley vs De La Hoya I
Gatti vs Ward III
Pacquiao vs Marquez II. 
Barerra vs Moralles I

I'm not going to bother picking out specific rounds, I'd have to re-watch the fights it's in no order either. 



> also depends on what u like. Mayweather and Lennox are boring in a sense, but to a purist they are great. so, u know.


At 130 and 135lbs Floyd wouldn't be considered boring by non purists.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 7, 2010)

Castillo vs Corralles what an amazing round


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 8, 2010)

This fight wont happen


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Interesting fight on NL Eurosport right now. Up-and-comer named George Groves, 8 matches to his name, fighting against Charles Adamu, and showing him all corners of the ring. Offensive fighter, so interesting to watch.

*ED!*t: Damn, Grover has a REALLY nice left hand.


----------



## Id (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to el Canelo. 

Any updates on the Manny/Floyd fight?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

No Pac/Money fight. From what I heard, Pac was now willing to go with the drug test, PBF was silent and didn't respond to Arum's offer for a Nov. 13 fight. Now, Pacs gonna go fight either Cotto or Margarito. Lame.


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> No Pac/Money fight. From what I heard, Pac was now willing to go with the drug test, PBF was silent and didn't respond to Arum's offer for a Nov. 13 fight. Now, Pacs gonna go fight either Cotto or Margarito. Lame.



Why would he fight Cotto again?

That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> No Pac/Money fight. From what I heard, Pac was now willing to go with the drug test, PBF was silent and didn't respond to Arum's offer for a Nov. 13 fight. Now, Pacs gonna go fight either Cotto or Margarito. Lame.


 
Money should just stop being a pussy and fight Pac.  He had a long enough deadline to come through with accepting the fight and he remained silent.  If he is as good as he claims then he wouldn't have even hesitated to get into the ring with Pac.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2010)

PBF I think said that he no longer wishes to fight this year, so that maybe is the reason why he ignored their challenge.



> That's fucking stupid.


Not if you think about it in a money making sense. A lot of people would pay to see Pac beat the living shit out of people.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> PBF I think said that he no longer wishes to fight this year, so that maybe is the reason why he ignored their challenge.
> 
> 
> Not if you think about it in a money making sense. A lot of people would pay to see Pac beat the living shit out of people.




Yeah sure, we want to see Pac whoop on people but Margarito is a piece of shit and Cotto was thoroughly beaten by Pac there should be no rematch between the two. Arum is fucking shit up by only choosing from his stable of fighters, let Manny fight Berto or Williams, those are more interesting matches then Cotto or Margarito. Mayweather is a bitch, so fuck him, I don't even want to see that fight anymore, Floyd is a coward simple as that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2010)

Is Floyd just waiting for Pac to become even more war-torn, or something? Because there was talk of Pac fighting Floyd as far back as the Pac/Hoya aftermath. Floyd wanted nothing to do with it. Then we see Pac flatten Hatton. Floyd wanted nothing to do with it. Then we see Cotto get beaten up. Floyd still wants nothing to do with it. 

Now, if Pac fights Marg, whether he wins or loses he's going to take some shots, so maybe Floyd is waiting for Pac to show signs of being shop-worn before he finally agrees to the match. Either way, it really irritates me...the fact that the biggest fight in years looks like it won't get made while these guys are in their prime is just another blemish on a cesspit of a sport. I hear that the drug testing issue was resolved, so what on earth is the hold-up, here? 

All this dancing around with blood tests and money and posturing just makes me sick to death of modern boxing. This is still my favourite sport, but right now I've just lost so much interest due to rubbish like this.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

It's probably to do with Roger's court trial or he doesn't want to fight in November, maybe his body can only handle fighting once a year, who really knows. There's the possibility that he is being a dick, there is the possibility that he doesn't want to fight soon for personal reasons eg. family member being sick, court trial, family dispute etc. 

If he fights soon after November or doesn't bother to try and negotiate with Pacquiao before his next fight then I feel that is a bad look as his mind would have to be on boxing to do those things. If his focus isn't on the sport he shouldn't step in the ring, he'd end up looking like Zab Judah or Mike Tyson. 

I don't think it is a case of him waiting for Pacquiao to get shot, as things stand Mayweather will be 34 at the youngest if the fight gets signed for next year, though he didn't get hit much in the Mosley or Marquez fight his reflexes are diminishing as he got caught with big shots he would have otherwise evaded. 

The end of the day, people have been claiming Mayweather was affraid to fight so and so for the passed 5 years. If I go back in this thread I'm sure I can find a post from Id saying how he was a pussy for fighting this young Mexican boxer ( who he never faced) instead of Mosley. He fought Mosley, 3 months have not passed yet people are still calling him a coward despite the fact that he took on a challenge many people thought he was too afraid to take. 

It's a bit silly to call it a cesspit of a sport, yeah I want to see the fight occur but you're acting as though big things aren't happening elsewhere, tune into the Super 6 tournament, follow the light weltweights, forgot what division Donaire is in but apparently he may face Raphael Marquez. 

Fighters are not bigger than the sport.

In anycase I don't think the fight will be as exciting as people make it out to be, Marquez vs Vasquez III that fight wasn't exactly mainstream but it delivered because of the type of fighters involved. If Mayweather fights Pacquiao I'm pretty sure he will pot shot him for 12 rounds or tie him up on the inside. Only chance Pacquiao has is to keep the fight at mid range which will be nearly impossible when Mayweather can choose to either back off or step in and fight him in the pocket. 

The only interest I have in this fight is Mayweather exposing Pacquiao, just proving to everybody that he is the better boxer and fighter. I don't actually think it will be a fight like Haggler/Hearns or Hearns/Leonard as for the most part it won't be action packed, most people don't enjoy a technical fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2010)

It's true that many people didn't think he would fight Shane...Floyd does deserve some credit for that fight, but even before it happened, everyone knew Shane was far past his prime, and much too old. Looking good against Marg, who has the complete opposite style to Floyd (and was exposed as a cheat just before the beating) means very little...and the handful of fights before Marg were nowhere near as impressive. 



> It's a bit silly to call it a cesspit of a sport



It's one of the most corrupt sports on the planet -- I think calling it a 'cesspit' is thus completely reasonable. Do I love boxing, in the most raw sense? Sure. Do I also loathe what the sport has evolved into over the years? Yep.



> yeah I want to see the fight occur but you're acting as though big things aren't happening elsewhere, tune into the Super 6 tournament, follow the light weltweights, forgot what division Donaire is in but apparently he may face Raphael Marquez.
> 
> Fighters are not bigger than the sport.



I completely agree with your final line -- in fact I hate it when people turn into Fighter Cheerleaders instead of just being fans of the sport, but at this point, little interests me. Super 6 makes me yawn -- not a fan of any of those fighters. Donaire is pretty good, though -- if he does fight a 'name' like Marquez, I'll tune in. Until then, I'm sceptical. If nothing else, we should all know by now that no bout in boxing is settled until it's signed...in fact, it's probably not settled until you see them in the ring. 



> In anycase I don't think the fight will be as exciting as people make it out to be, Marquez vs Vasquez III that fight wasn't exactly mainstream but it delivered because of the type of fighters involved. If Mayweather fights Pacquiao I'm pretty sure he will pot shot him for 12 rounds or tie him up on the inside. Only chance Pacquiao has is to keep the fight at mid range which will be nearly impossible when Mayweather can choose to either back off or step in and fight him in the pocket.
> 
> The only interest I have in this fight is Mayweather exposing Pacquiao, just proving to everybody that he is the better boxer and fighter. I don't actually think it will be a fight like Haggler/Hearns or Hearns/Leonard as for the most part it won't be action packed, most people don't enjoy a technical fight.



Marquez/Vasquez was indeed a 'wow' match. True, most people don't appreciate technical matches, but many devoted fans of the sport do. I agree that the match will probably be underwhelming, but we'll never know until it actually happens...and if Judah, Corley and old Shane can catch Floyd with big shots, Pacman sure as hell can too. He doesn't gas out, either...he has the southpaw stance, he has the speed to match Floyd, he has the power to get his respect, he has the in and out footwork to trouble him. Most importantly, he arguably possesses the most potent offence in the sport today, P4P, and it's irresistible to match that up against the finest defence in the sport, surely. Floyd, for all his idiocy, is a great fighter, and I would love to see how he would deal with a genuine little beast in Pacman. 

People accuse Leonard of ducking and screwing around with the sport, but he never ran from Duran. It's no coincidence that he earned the respect of many doubters and critics after that match, despite the loss. Floyd whines about being unappreciated and about the haters, but he has the opportunity to shut everyone up, even to convert them into fans. He refuses to take the chance.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

> It's true that many people didn't think he would fight Shane...Floyd does deserve some credit for that fight, but even before it happened, everyone knew Shane was far past his prime, and much too old. Looking good against Marg, who has the complete opposite style to Floyd (and was exposed as a cheat just before the beating) means very little...and the handful of fights before Marg were nowhere near as impressive.


Regardless of all of that, Mosley was rated as the number 1 Weltweight and ranked 3 in the world. People talk about Mosley being in his prime as though Floyd is at the peak of his career right now as good as he looks now he was better back in 2001 when he threw in bunches and could knock people out with a combination. 

Further more Mayweather called Mosley out from the early 2000s the fact that the fight occurred late isn't his problem. 



> It's one of the most corrupt sports on the planet -- I think calling it a 'cesspit' is thus completely reasonable. Do I love boxing, in the most raw sense? Sure. Do I also loathe what the sport has evolved into over the years? Yep.


I agree with this. 


> I completely agree with your final line -- in fact I hate it when people turn into Fighter Cheerleaders instead of just being fans of the sport, but at this point, little interests me. Super 6 makes me yawn -- not a fan of any of those fighters. Donaire is pretty good, though -- if he does fight a 'name' like Marquez, I'll tune in. Until then, I'm sceptical. If nothing else, we should all know by now that no bout in boxing is settled until it's signed...in fact, it's probably not settled until you see them in the ring.


The fights haven't been that bad though some of them have been lack luster. 


> Marquez/Vasquez was indeed a 'wow' match. True, most people don't appreciate technical matches, but many devoted fans of the sport do. I agree that the match will probably be underwhelming, but we'll never know until it actually happens...and if Judah, Corley and old Shane can catch Floyd with big shots, Pacman sure as hell can too.


Judah and Shane have a longer reach than Pacquiao if Floyd wanted to go on the offence against them, he would essentially be in their range. Not only that they landed few punches on Mayweather, I do think Pacquiao can get in a good hit but I don't think it would be enough to finish Mayweather, Pacquiao's one punch power is less than Shane's along with his ability to finish a fight. 

As I see things, the first 3 rounds would have the action people ''paid to see'', from rounds 4-12 it would be another Mayweather special. 



> He doesn't gas out, either...he has the southpaw stance, he has the speed to match Floyd, he has the power to get his respect, he has the in and out footwork to trouble him. Most importantly, he arguably possesses the most potent offence in the sport today, P4P, and it's irresistible to match that up against the finest defence in the sport, surely. Floyd, for all his idiocy, is a great fighter, and I would love to see how he would deal with a genuine little beast in Pacman.


He cannot adapt and that will be his downfall. Having a good offence is good but when your opponent can adapt to limit that, you need to be flexible which he isn't. The fight with Marquez is proof of that. 

Recent fights haven't showcased Pacquiao's limitations so for the most part people have forgotten about the. The win which I think made Pacquiao look most dangerous is his fight against Cotto and even then he showed frustration when Cotto got on his bicycle, there was a period in the 10th round where Cotto was able to outbox him. 



> People accuse Leonard of ducking and screwing around with the sport, but he never ran from Duran. It's no coincidence that he earned the respect of many doubters and critics after that match, despite the loss. Floyd whines about being unappreciated and about the haters, but he has the opportunity to shut everyone up, even to convert them into fans. He refuses to take the chance.


Accussing Leonard of ducking is silly, he has a long list of opponents he has fought. The same applies with Floyd, look at the list of fighters he has fought since 1998, the only fighters Mayweather has been accussed of ducking so far is Pacquiao, Margarito ( who is a cheater) and Cotto. I guess people will bring up names like Cory Spinks and Spadoforda. 

Looking at his resume it's an exaggeration to say he refuses to take a chance. I agree with him that he is underapreciated, and you claim that he has the oppurtunity to shut everyone up but that isn't true. People said the samething with regards to Baldomir, De La Hoya, Gatti, Hatton and Mosley. As long as Mayweathr keeps winning there will always be someone he is ducking as people quickly forget their previous statements when he beats the flavour of the week.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 21, 2010)

The point about Pacman and adaptation is interesting -- but I don't think that disqualifies his chances. I would bet on Floyd to win, but what's important here is that it is far from a given. Pac has a very real chance against him, and that's why the fight has to happen -- people want to see Floyd against someone who isn't too old, someone who isn't past his prime, someone who can really compete with him and possibly bring out his A game.

Baldomir is an utter joke, and beating Judah didn't sway many people on that matter...Hatton already showed vulnerabilities before the Floyd match, in fact many people thought Collazo beat him at the higher weight. (Even in his best showing, against Tszyu, he was very hittable.) As for Gatti...as Roy Jones said during the commentary, something like, 'I don't understand who wouldn't have been able to see this coming'. Perfect stylistic matchup for Floyd. De La Hoya was given more chance than most, I admit, but even then you could see that a lot of it was smoke and mirrors -- he looked great against a wild slugger like Mayorga, and then people back him to beat Floyd? Ridiculous. (That fight also seemed to make people forget about his other recent matches, and his tendency to fade down the stretch.) I think a young, prime Hoya has a very good shot at beating Floyd, though -- he was much quicker on his feet, with faster combinations that flowed, and he didn't gas out as easily. I would probably still bet on Floyd, but it wouldn't have been as easy for him back then. Similar story with Shane...he was clearly too old and past his prime. He looked great against the slugger, Marg, and then got hyped by some to beat a master boxer like Floyd. He had power and speed, and that came through for him in round 2, but apart from that most boxing fans predicted Floyd would win. This Pac fight feels different, though -- it feels like Floyd would be taking much more of a chance than usual. Pac has flaws he can exploit, sure, but he's also a very dangerous little guy. If Floyd beats him, then even a lot of his most ardent haters will have to give him credit. I sure as hell would congratulate him.


----------



## Glued (Jul 21, 2010)

Id said:


> Congrats to el Canelo.
> 
> Any updates on the Manny/Floyd fight?



No, apparently Floyd is taking some time to vacation and doesn't want to fight 60 days after a fight.



It looks like bullshit to me.

Is it the money, is it vacation time. What does Floyd want?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

He's just enjoying his success.

One of the few boxers who actually can move things at their own pace..


----------



## Peak (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_jcJ-N5RNw[/YOUTUBE]

Classic, Floyd Sr.

Pacquiao is scared to fight Floyd. It's the other way around.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

> Baldomir is an utter joke, and beating Judah didn't sway many people on that matter...Hatton already showed vulnerabilities before the Floyd match, in fact many people thought Collazo beat him at the higher weight.


This is what people say now. If you want me to, I can find videos of people saying how Floyd was a coward for not facing each of the fighters on the list. 

I don't know why people expect Floyd to think people will be accept him when he beats Pacquiao when the same story has been played out for the passed 10 years. 



> As for Gatti...as Roy Jones said during the commentary, something like, 'I don't understand who wouldn't have been able to see this coming'.


Yet at the time, people said Floyd couldn't hit hard enough to deter Gatti. Things are always obvious when you see it right in front of you. When Floyd beats Pacquiao it will essentially be the same excuse, ''it was so obvious that something like this would happen'', yet they'll forget about his blinding speed, awkward angles and power. The below is a perfect example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

Pacquiao vs. Margarito set for Nov. 13.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Pacquiao vs. Margarito set for Nov. 13.



**


----------



## Ippy (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Pacquiao vs. Margarito set for Nov. 13.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2010)

**


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> **



He took those punches like a champ. 


I remember him doing the exact samethig to Marquez. Pull back counter, slip.  
On Pacquiao fighting Margarito, I'm not sure whether I will tune in. I don't think it will be a bad fight I just don't think that scum bag should earn a pay check again regardless of who wins he should be banned from the sport for life.

It shocks me that he can waltz into a big money fight after getting busted cheating and losing his last meaningful fight. I'd have preferred to see Pacquiao fight Bradley or Berto, though I'd have settled with a Cotto II as Arum likes to keep things in house.


----------



## mow (Jul 31, 2010)

Juan Manuel Marquez and Juan Diaz II, tonight.

Winner will face Amir Khan in December.

Good shi.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Amir Khan is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## mow (Jul 31, 2010)

man, i swear, everyone on nf is retarded.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong, he is a good fighter, I just dislike the guy.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm personally not a big fan of Amir Khan and I think he's been cherry picking his opponents since his fight with Breidis Prescott, even then he cherry picked Prescott, he wanted someone with a high KO% with little ability so he could defend arguments suggesting he has a china chin. 

Since he's been under Freddie Roach he's less sloppy but at the same time he is less fluid, he looks almost robotic. I don't really doubt him beating Marquez as he has a long jab and I doubt Marquez has the legs to keep up with him. Bradley and Devon will knock him out. 

Also what do people think about Cotto fighting Chavez jr? Whoever wins that fight will probably get a match with Pacquiao if the Mayweather fight fails again however that isn't really the point. It's good that Chavez jr is stepping up his competition however if Cotto loses he should retire, to me Chavez is a bum.


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2010)

mow said:


> Juan Manuel Marquez and Juan Diaz II, tonight.
> 
> Winner will face Amir Khan in December.
> 
> Good shi.



Really? :33 


I heard Michael Katsidis gets the winner of Marquez vs Diaz.


Congrats to Marquez, he delivered a masterful performance last night. Beautifully combinations on the inside, and countering on the outside. 



Gunners said:


> Also what do people think about Cotto fighting Chavez jr? Whoever wins that fight will probably get a match with Pacquiao if the Mayweather fight fails again however that isn't really the point. It's good that Chavez jr is stepping up his competition however if Cotto loses he should retire, to me Chavez is a bum.



Bullshit Fight. Chavez Jr. is tomato can.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 15, 2010)

I just saw Chad Dawson vs Jean Pascal on HBO. I knew Chad was going to lose after hearing of how he being such a diva towards his crew.

I really want to see the rematch of Juan Diaz vs Juan Manuel Marquez


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Just saw some of Zab Judah's greatest hits.

Haha, my dad was the one who told to sign with King. Glad to see that at least brought some success. 

Amazing fighter. Very entertaining.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 20, 2010)

Margarito gets denied a license by California, Texas is still an option however.

Or they could do the sensible thing and have Pacquiao vs Marquez III. Doing this won't extend the weight class legacy, it'll just taint it by the fact it's another catchweight and a fight for an empty belt. And of course no one wants to see Margarito fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope Marg gets denied by Texas too. Would be awesome if this silly fight fell through.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Yōkai (Sep 7, 2010)

Pac will stomp Margacheato anyway


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2010)

A bit late but its funny that the only reason I kept Sky Sports on when they were doing the promo for Haye vs Harrison was them showing highlights of Bruno vs Lennox. Bruno's not really a guy a follow but he reminded me a little bit of Jermaine Taylor, okay textbook but lacking hunger/instinct. 

Anyway that's not the point I wanted to make it kinda sickened me that they hyped Holyfield up as a viable challenge for the winner. It was saddening hearing the guy speak, he's going to end up getting hurt.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

but this does

In other news he got his ass whipped in a bar fight too. Really speaking if it wasn't for boxing he'd have been like that far sooner, I know plenty of people like Hatton who spend too much time at the pub, eventually they end up doing stupid shit like that. 

I'd kinda hoped that promoting fights and such would put him on a clean path, I guess not.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 14, 2010)

How shameful Ricky! 

Those lines dont look very well chopped, you must chop your coke up very fine otherwise you wont get a good absorption

You're also snorting coke without plugging the other nostril, wtf

And i bet you didn't even snort a bit of water after the lines, so they don't dry up on the inside of your nose and become boogers. 

Im so ashamed of you Ricky, if you're gonna do something vicious, dirty or depraved, do it properly ffs!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZtMm0swu5i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 17, 2010)

That was excellent.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZtMm0swu5i8[/YOUTUBE]



I know that video is for adveritsment sake but to me it shows how fighters lose sight once they make it to the top. When you're willing to sell blood for the sake of training, the sacrifice shows in your fight. 

When you makes millions just for showing up, the same hunger isn't present. 
_
That being said, I originally posted in this thread to ask people what they thought about Shane's fight. I hope he pulls out the win, I heard Mora weighted in 3lbs over the limits, maybe its a sign of him struggling to make the weight ( he's weight drained) or maybe it is him showing disrespect.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2010)

Interesting PPV last night.

Vivian got a nasty knockout. His corner (including legendary boxing guyanese fighter Lenox Blackmore) didn't seem to be giving him the right advice.

But it looks like all that didn't matter. Even though I personally know he was doing intense physical, advanced training, I guess he shouldn't have gone down in weight so much...



Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZtMm0swu5i8[/YOUTUBE]



lol wut?

My uncle is the trainer   .


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 16, 2010)

Vitali proves again that he is the Champ. It was not a K.O but a good win.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> Vitali proves again that he is the Champ. It was not a K.O but a good win.



Briggs is a bum. He did what he had to but the guy getting a title shot shows how poor the HW division is. 

That being said a few things surprised me in that fight. The ref not stopping the fight, Briggs' corner not throwing in the towel and Briggs not getting knocked out.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't bother watching the fight. I may watch Audley/Haye for the sheer amusement, but that's about it. Heavyweight division =


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2010)

Mayweather's one of my favourite fighters but this picture made me laugh.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2010)

Chillin at the Wild Card gym waiting for Pacman to start training.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2010)

Who do people think will win the fight tomorrow? I think Lopez will take it by TKO but I'd like to see Marquez win, him and his brother are among my favourite fighters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2010)

Marquez doesn't answer the bell. Nice prediction, gunners.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 10, 2010)

*Predictions*​
*HAYE Vs HARRISON:* Obviously audley has an advantage in height and reach, but unfortunately (for him at least) that's where his advantages end. Haye is faster, more mobile, more powerful, has better footwork and a higher workrate. Now there are flaws in Hayes game, such as low defence, a lack of elusiveness and questionable engine, but these are not flaws that audley has the tools to exploit IMO.

I think audley might try to make a quick start and catch haye cold, but haye will slip and move a bit to get his range. When haye eventually unloads a quick combo or two audley will be stunned - the speed and power haye carries is well above the level audley has been used to dealing with. He'll start fighting on the back foot more, spoiling and using his pawing jab to keep haye at length while looking for the odd big left hand to find a target. But he's too slow, and hayes primary tools - speed, power and aggressiveness, are audleys kryptonite. He'll start to overwhelm audley from the 3rd, landing big combos while keeping mobile enough to stay out of the lumbering audleys range, before eventually blasting him out of there in fairly brutal style. Haye gunna baaang

*Prediction: Haye via KO, round 3/4*

*MARGARITO Vs PACQUIAO:* Another quick assessment of the underdogs advantages: marg has height, reach, a decent workrate and a good chin. At his best he was able to cut the ring off and grind opponents down with accumulative shots. Manny has advantages in handspeed, footspeed, mobility, workrate, defence, head movement and one punch power. Marg has also been virtually inactive for 22 months, prior to which he suffered a one sided ko defeat, and he is also having to make a catchweight lower than his now favoured 154lbs.

With all that in mind, I expect marg to try to corner pacquiao to get his shots off, but manny will use his quick feet, in-out side to side movement to stop this happening, while peppering marg with quick pot shots and combos. Manny has shown vulnerability to the uppercut before and it is one of margs best tools, so that's something to look out for, but marg doesn't have the one punch power to ko manny or the speed of hand or foot to land the accumulative shots required to grind him down. I expect manny to keep moving and to work margs body with power shots. Marg walks back and forward in straight lines but lacks speed, so will also be a sucker to mannys straight left. By the championship rounds manny will be ahead on the cards and his swarming style will be too much for marg - the difference in speed cannot be underestimated here. I expect the ref to step in and save marg late on in what will be an entertaining, high tempo but ultimately one sided fight in favour of my man Pac :ho

*Prediction: Pacquiao via TKO, rd 10/11*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Rampage (Nov 10, 2010)

What a mong


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 10, 2010)

Marg and co are pathetic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 10, 2010)

Infamous said:


> *Predictions*​
> *HAYE Vs HARRISON:* Obviously audley has an advantage in height and reach, but unfortunately (for him at least) that's where his advantages end. Haye is faster, more mobile, more powerful, has better footwork and a higher workrate. Now there are flaws in Hayes game, such as low defence, a lack of elusiveness and questionable engine, but these are not flaws that audley has the tools to exploit IMO.
> 
> I think audley might try to make a quick start and catch haye cold, but haye will slip and move a bit to get his range. When haye eventually unloads a quick combo or two audley will be stunned - the speed and power haye carries is well above the level audley has been used to dealing with. He'll start fighting on the back foot more, spoiling and using his pawing jab to keep haye at length while looking for the odd big left hand to find a target. But he's too slow, and hayes primary tools - speed, power and aggressiveness, are audleys kryptonite. He'll start to overwhelm audley from the 3rd, landing big combos while keeping mobile enough to stay out of the lumbering audleys range, before eventually blasting him out of there in fairly brutal style. Haye gunna baaang
> ...



good analysis you nerd


----------



## Rampage (Nov 10, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> good analysis you nerd



I ain't no nerd fam!! :ho


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 10, 2010)

The Parkinson's issue has exploded all over the 'net. Margo's trainer even commented on the situation recently:


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2010)

Yet another thing Margarito was ''unaware'' of.

Edit: Dream Brother beat me to it, I really don't buy their story. My mum who doesn't follow boxing knew he had Parkinson when she heard him speaking on TV. 

In all seriousness it is incredibly surprising, on one hand it is a low blow and in the other it is disrespecting the individuals involved with the sport. Hate or love Freddie he was a soldier of the sport and his medical conditioning could happen to anyone involved with the sport. You'd expect them to show more respect and acknowledge that it could be them in 20 years.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't believe them either. I think they did something pathetic and are now trying to cover it up as much as they can, and it's not a particularly impressive attempt. Seeing as this has hit articles everywhere, and it even got a mention in the press conference, I'm sure Roach and Pac will see or hear about the video, if they haven't already.

/edit

Turns out that they have indeed heard about it:


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 11, 2010)

This thread shouldn't be so quiet when Pac-Marg is around the corner 


Good analysis up there, but everyone counting Marg out must remember a few things:


This wont be an easy fight for Pac assuming that Marg will come out to FIGHT, and not just to embarass himself like Clottey did. Margarito is like 15 cm taller than Pac, and has more reach. So landing power punches with such difference wont be an easy task for Pac. 

Margarito's chin is very good. Kermit Cintron, Daniel Santos and Clottey are very hard hitters and they couldn't even budge Marg. Paul Williams couldn't either, and Paul hits hard too (watch Quintana round 1 Ko), he defeated him with superior speed, but couldn't really hurt him. The odds of Pac stopping Marg are pretty low imo.


We all know Pac is a much better fighter than Marg, but the difference in weight, height and build should take its toll at some point. Clottey didn't put up a fight, he gave the fight away, and still managed to send Pacquiao's head snapping with some uppercuts, making said difference clear for everyone to see. 

Margarito is a pressure fighter and will be much more aggresive than Clottey was, and if he lands something big, he'll drive the undersized Pacquiao backwards.  The chances for this to happen increases as Manny has added more bulk to his body, getting slower, maybe just slightly in his case, but that little difference could make THE difference. And if he takes many body shots and  loses his footwork, he'll be doomed against the bigger, taller, stronger Margarito. Also, Margarito will be 10-15 lbs heavier than Pac the day of the match, because Margarito is used to fight near this weight class, compared to Pacquiao who just recently went to a weight class this high. 

Ok, just playing devil's advocate here, mostly because im hoping to see an exciting match, and not another Pac-Clottey. We'll have to wait to see


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 11, 2010)

How disrespectful of Team Margarito. 

Margarito should be called Antonio "I didn't know" Margarito!

BEFORE FIGHT:
I didn't know Freddie Roach has parkinson's disease / I didn't know about the plasters.

DURING FIGHT BET. ROUNDS:
"I didn't know what's hitting me, it's so fast."


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2010)

> This thread shouldn't be so quiet when Pac-Marg is around the corner


I don't care about the fight. Many things with this fight piss me off. The fact that Margarito doesn't deserve the pay check, he attempted to cheat, his last significant fight he received a good trashing, other than that he has one tune up fight. 

The fight is for the 154lb strap, to me that shows the corruption in the sport. Neither Pacquiao or Margarito are ranked 1/2 in that division, to make matters worse they're fighting at 150lb. To me it is disrespectful to the fighters who have spent time moving up the ranks. 

Then there's the fact that this fight does little for Pacquiao. If he wins it's a title won at catch weight against a shot opponent, if he loses Margarito will become a star which I do not want. 

That being said the fight will be interesting. As much as I despise Margarito he is an individual who goes out to fight along with Pacquiao, there will likely be action in all 12 rounds unless Pacquiao gets shook and pulls a Cotto. 


> DURING FIGHT BET. ROUNDS:
> "I didn't know what's hitting me, it's so fast."


I don't think Pacquiao's punch speed will affect Margarito. I think those things affect individuals who try to box or bully him in the sense that they get caught by surprise. With Margarito his intent is to trade so he will be prepared to get hit, if anything Pacquiao's footspeed will cause him problems if he finds himself unable to retaliate.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2010)

Bump! Pacquiao weighed in at 144lb Margarito weighed in at 150lbs. 

For anyone interested in the David Haye fight, I think he weighed 210lbs, I can't remember Ordinary Harrison's weight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2010)

Pac looks a bit soft in that pic...not used to seeing him like that. Personally, I don't even see why this fight is happening, and I hate the constant pressure in boxing to move up in weight. Screw that. They should fight at their natural weight, where they can be trim and completely in shape, and at their best. All this moving up and moving down is just silly.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not often I laugh at a fighter but lol.


----------



## Dan (Nov 13, 2010)

After fights like these you wonder why Haye gave him a chance in the first place. Before the fight you think the shit fighter always has a chance, then when the fight is finished you wonder why you ever thought the shit fighter even had a chance.

Same with Mayweather vs Mosley last year. Before the fight I thought Mosley had a chance, after the fight I questioned how they ever got in the ring together.

Maybe same thing will happen with Pacman vs Mararito later tonight.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2010)

harrison is dellusional, haye did it for the money


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 13, 2010)

As much as Fraudley sucked *mate, dont ever come back to the emirates!!! 

I blame Haye for setting this all up


----------



## Godot (Nov 13, 2010)

Now this shit is out of the way:

*Haye/Klitschko. On top of Mount Olympus, or the Rome Colosseum. Winner becomes ruler of the World. This music is being played throughout the entire match*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

Haye vs Harrison and Mayweather vs Mosley are completely different. 

Mosley going into his fight with Mayweather was the No.1 Welterweight, Welterweight champ and ranked no.3 pound for pound. Outside of Pacquiao this fight made most sense for Mayweather. People also wanted to see this fight.

Going into the fight Audley Harrison had nothing to show he deserved to be in the ring with Haye.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2010)

Haye will merk Klitsckho


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Haye will merk Klitsckho



Lol don't get ahead of yourself. Both of them will have a stiff left planted in his face, the straight right will follow when his will has been snapped.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2010)

I was never really keen about the Mayweather/Mosley matchup. In fact, I've never really been too impressed with Shane as a fighter, although to be fair, I haven't seen much footage of his early career. I was always doubtful that he would beat Floyd, though...too old, and his style didn't seem right. The fact that he had such a good second round against Floyd surprised me. 

As for this fight, it was as silly as expected. I felt sorry for Harrison, though...he's deluded, but it's never nice seeing someone get battered around like that, and seem so mentally crushed in the dressing room afterwards. The only surprise of the entire fight was the fact that Haye did nothing for two rounds.

What time, roughly, does the Pac fight start? (Not counting undercards.)


----------



## Dan (Nov 13, 2010)

About Mosley vs Mayweather it was more about pressure.

Remember when Mosley went into the ring and called him out face to face, that's what probably sealed it. Like the Haye/Harrison fight the Mayweather/Mosley fight was one the fans wanted to see. Mosley might have been ranked 3rd but he wasn't dominating fighters for an extended period of time like Pacquiao is going.

Also Just watched the final 24/7, Freddie Roach said after this fight if Mayweather doesn't step up and make the fight he thinks Pacman will retire.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> I was never really keen about the Mayweather/Mosley matchup. In fact, I've never really been too impressed with Shane as a fighter, although to be fair, I haven't seen much footage of his early career. I was always doubtful that he would beat Floyd, though...too old, and his style didn't seem right. The fact that he had such a good second round against Floyd surprised me.


The only major I find in Shane's game is his lack of jab, the thing is pathetic. Other than that he is a solid boxer with power in both hand and a good chin. 

Putting aside whether or not it was a fight people wanted to see and who you thought would win the fight still differs greatly from Audley and David's fight. Mosley at the very least was a Champ, Audley wasn't even a contender. Fighting someone like Eddie Chambers would have been more acceptable. 



> As for this fight, it was as silly as expected. I felt sorry for Harrison, though...he's deluded, but it's never nice seeing someone get battered around like that, and seem so mentally crushed in the dressing room afterwards. The only surprise of the entire fight was the fact that Haye did nothing for two rounds.


I can't say I feel sorry for him, his wounds should heal. As to him being mentally crushed I'd be more inclined to feel sympathy for him if he tried to throw a punch, it's not like Haye was manhandling him from the get go.



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> About Mosley vs Mayweather it was more about pressure.
> 
> Remember when Mosley went into the ring and called him out face to face, that's what probably sealed it. Like the Haye/Harrison fight the Mayweather/Mosley fight was one the fans wanted to see. Mosley might have been ranked 3rd but he wasn't dominating fighters for an extended period of time like Pacquiao is going.
> 
> Also Just watched the final 24/7, Freddie Roach said after this fight if Mayweather doesn't step up and make the fight he thinks Pacman will retire.


I'm kind of tired so I'll put things like this.
Mayweather=Pacquiao ( for the sake of the argument). 
Mayweather>> Mosley. 
Haye>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Harrison. 

There are only a few fighters in the sport who literally dominate their opposition so the fact that Mosley wasn't on a streak of dominance doesn't put the fight in the same category as this mismatch. Mosley was essentially doing well in his career, Audley was still trying to put the pieces of his broken career together. 

His crowning achievements of recent times are winning that prize fight show and picking up an Euro title. Audley landed this fight because he is British not on merit.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Got the fight ordered and now I'm just hyped as fuck to see it go down. I hope the undercards are interesting.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2010)

What a Knockout by


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Brandon Rios dominated Lowther. Good fight but Rios needs to take less shots, a stronger fighter would'a knocked his ass out.


----------



## sworder (Nov 13, 2010)

Im going out now to go watch the fight, Margarito better last more than 5 rounds. Dont wanna feel like I wasted my money


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Second undercard was shit. That cuban fighter after 3 or 4 rnds ran the whole time. Stupid, stupid fight.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

That 3rd Undercard has been the shit so far! Mike Jones looking good but he gassed himself in the second round by going all out. Soto-Karass took so many shots but never went down. Crazy ass round.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like Margarito up to his cheating ways again. He was shown holding a cup and one of his boys poured out two lil packets of some powder in the cup. Seems like the substance is illegal but there was no footage of him drinking it. According to the rules, after the final weight in you can only drink clear water and nothing else.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL. Laughter aside I think fighters can drink other stuff after the weigh in they just have to get it cleared by the officials to make sure it isn't a banned substance.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

3rd undercard was crazy. Good fight, really close. Majority decision for Mike Jones. Soto-Karass has some heart, gotta give it up for that dude, he fought a hell of a fight.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

The anthems show how classless some British fans are. 3 anthems played, silence in the background, no disrespectful booing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2010)

Goddam the Cowboys cheerleaders.  

EDIT: holy shit, Nelly!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> What the fuck is this shit?!



Exactly, what the fuck is Nelly doing there. Stop rapping bitch! Get the fight on!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

Seriously the guy was singing a bloody love song.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2010)

War's about to start .


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Manny Pac!  He's always smiling like a lil kid, I love that dude. Gonna be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUU Karate Kid!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH! It's on! Fuck I'm hyped!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 13, 2010)

magarito with a jab, hah


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2010)

Margarito not looking as aggressive as he usually is.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm nervous! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2010)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm nervous! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!




You're not the only one man. Fight is good so far. Pac's speed is nice as usual, Margarito catching him with some nice shots though.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2010)

Dat Pacquioa!!! He's fucking him up now! He shook him with a body punch!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2010)

very nice manny, very nice. great speed, great power


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 14, 2010)

lol @ Margarito's face!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2010)

Great damn fight! Living up to the hype, I just want Pac to knock him out!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

Roach did a good job drilling into the Pacquiao how to slide off the ropes and out of the corner.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2010)

pacquiao is fucking him upp, KNOCK HIM OUT!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2010)

Marg's is a warrior, but fuck man, Manny straight beasting.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't respect a cheater.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2010)

Pacman showing mercy.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2010)

How can anyone hate Pacquiao, the guy doesn't want to hurt Margarito anymore, he constantly keeps looking at the ref pretty much asking him to stop it. Margarito's chin is made of cement, the guy has heart, props to him.


Pac is a class act. Best ever.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2010)

I say manny should have just knocked the dude out but he let the guy finish, would of have thought manny would show mercy

goes against what freddie roach wanted haha

but very nice manny, you make filipinos proud once again


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

you make me proud manny! pek 

you don't disappoint. and never play dirty. never.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2010)

oh my god what a fight.  Congrats to the Pacman himself and I love how he just carried margarito at the 12th.  Worth every penny


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 14, 2010)

Marg got PUNISHED. cocky ass fool


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2010)

There was no War........Marg just found a Weapon of Mass Destruction named Manny Pacquiao.  

Anyone who still hates on Pacman after 8 world titles is a fool.  Best pound for pound fighter in the world right now


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2010)

manny sometimes would scare the crap out of me though with some of the shots he taken. It was like he was willingly taking them to prove he could take them just he did with cotto.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah that pisses me off too.   Apparently Manny's mom fainted and hasn't regained consciousness yet.  Maybe that will teach him not to take those stupid punches.

Even Roach was like WTF U doing man? I love how his translator said........Stup it....nuuu nuuuuuuuu dunt du dat.  We were all like wtf man stop that shit right now.

I say Manny's last fight is his next one if not this one........I mean who else?  Manny fought Big.....Small.......


----------



## sworder (Nov 14, 2010)

Great fight, probably the best Manny has had.

Now he just needs to fight Mayweather and retire, he's just too good.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2010)

Mayweather saw that fight and if he ducked Margarito and he got fucked up by Manny like that...... I can imagine Mayweather saying uhh uhh no thanks.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Mayweather saw that fight and if he ducked Margarito and he got fucked up by Manny like that...... I can imagine Mayweather saying uhh uhh no thanks.



I see Pacquiao beating Mayweather but counter argument to that will be that Margarito got KO'd by Mosley who got beaten thoroughly against Mayweather.

Still Manny was fantastic last night, it's a well deserved victory. Any points of danger seemed to be slightly intentional risk on Manny's part. For the most part though he looked less bruised and banged up than he did against Clottey or Cotto. They should've ended it well before the final bell though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Mayweather saw that fight and if he ducked Margarito and he got fucked up by Manny like that...... I can imagine Mayweather saying uhh uhh no thanks.



Stupid argument seeing as he fought the individual who brutally stopped Margarito. 

I don't understand people saying this was Pacquiao's most impressive performance, to me he looked better against Clottey ( where he showcased his stamina) and he looked better against Cotto. 

Against Margarito he showed that his defence has a lot of holes in. He shouldn't be getting tagged so easily by a guy as flat footed and slow as Margarito.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2010)

Manny stood in front of Margarito, backed against the ropes and stayed there sometimes trading punches. A dumb move but its proven effective before still, Manny took some heavy shots for the sole purpose in hoping he could get an opportunity to nail Margarito back.


oh and lol at Justin Bieber calling out Mayweather on twitter to fight manny haha


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 14, 2010)

^ what!? are you serious!? lmao. Mayweather needs to man up and fight the congressman already. But the crazy thing is even though I know he's not juicing, something is odd about how Manny never seems to tire. Like his body naturally has more oxygen in his blood vessels. I know getting oxygen injections used to be popular but illegal in many sports. Not that I think he's doing it now, but there are some human anomalies like the guys who showed up on stan lee's show Superhuman (theyre all real btw)

lmao   and he still got beaten horribly. But he fought bravely and didnt stop fighting at least.
Pacman beat the breaks off him though. And lol at Jerry Jones shameless promotion. that fight may be the highlight of a pitiful cowboys season. I'm surprised he didnt make Nelly perform the song he has with Tim McGraw. But overall one of the best fights I've seen in a while.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

Audley Harrison might lose his ''fight'' earning.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 15, 2010)

any gifs on the Pac Margacheato stomping? :33


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2010)

Great fight, Manny talking about the 6th round and where he got hurt and shizzle how honest of him 

To be fair though yes cheato got owned by Mosley but his mind blatently wasn't right for that fight but never the less a cheat is a cheat and he lost


----------



## Dan (Nov 15, 2010)

The fight with Mayweather should be the last of both of their career's.

Both have this fight and then retire. I'm still undecided on who I think would win.

When you see Pacman fight he trades a lot of shots with his opponent's but he just throws more and ends up backing them up. If you watch his fights though he does get hit a lot.

Whereas Mayweather doesn't really trade. He plays defensive and picks his shots perfectly with so much accuracy. It's almost a clash in styles.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, not almost -- it IS a complete clash in styles, haha. I might even be tempted to say that you could call them opposites, a battle between the best offence in the sport today against the best defence in the sport today. If they fought, I would favour Floyd, but it's by no means a sure thing...I could just as easily imagine Pac beating him up. Pac has a habit of looking like an underdog, then coming out to fight and blowing your expectations away. Very rare quality in a fighter.

As you said, though, he gets hit too much...bad news against a sharpshooter like Floyd, but what makes it intriguing is that even Floyd's superb defence won't be able to completely neutralise someone as fast as Pac, and more importantly, someone who can throw combos all night, like Pac. Floyd sometimes relies on people gassing as the fight goes on, and a key factor is that he cannot rely on this against Pac. He probably won't get away with potshotting him all night either -- Pac is too quick and relentless for that. Floyd will have to exchange in spots, and in exchanges you always run the risk of getting caught. He got stunned against Mosley, Judah and Corley. (The last two being southpaws, like Pac.) Granted, he recovered VERY well from those shots, proving his class, but I can't help thinking that if Pac hurts him, he might not be able to recover, because Pac will jump all over him like a beast.

It's just a fascinating fight. So many things can happen, and I really want to see it before both Pac and Floyd get older and slower.


----------



## PushMeAway (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations to the 8-division champ, pound-for-pound king Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao!
Simply the best boxer in ANY era.




and for those who still believe that a Pacman vs Gayweather will push through, its very unfortunate it will never happen. The Mayweather clan must have wetted their pants watching the fight. Gives more reason for Gayweather to duck, run and hide away from Pacman. Plus the fact that there are huge possibilities that Floyd and his trainer will be locked up in jail due to inflicting physical injury etc.. What an epic display of gayness, hurting weak, powerless women while they should be proving their real worth inside the ring.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2010)

I say if the pac and may fight.  I got to have pac.  I mean if the whole thing goes 12 rounds I believe that pac will win just by points.  Gay relies on hit and run tactics and hope that his opponent will get tired.  Thing is that Pac doesn't get tired none of which we saw so far.  Pac wins and proves he's an all time great


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2010)

PushMeAway said:


> Congratulations to the 8-division champ, pound-for-pound king Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao!
> *Simply the best boxer in ANY era.*



Oh , godammit. It gets worse with every fight.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 16, 2010)

Mayweather will kick pac's butt. When will Mayweather's destiny come.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I say if the pac and may fight.  I got to have pac.  I mean if the whole thing goes 12 rounds I believe that pac will win just by points.  Gay relies on hit and run tactics and hope that his opponent will get tired.  Thing is that Pac doesn't get tired none of which we saw so far.  Pac wins and proves he's an all time great



Have you seen Mayweather fight? It's wrong to say he relies on hit and run tactics as he has shown the capability to stand to toe to toe with fighters along with fighting them in the pocket. 

It's inaccurate to say he relies on his opponents getting tried, it's more along the lines of him relying on adapting to their style than them tiring.


			
				Jove said:
			
		

> Oh , godammit. It gets worse with every fight.


It does get worse with every fight, this is why I'll be happy when both of these fighters retire so I can rewatch their fights without hearing stupidity the comes with their victories.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2010)

You're just saying that because for the last 5 fights Pacquiao has you've  stated he will get his ass knocked out.  Yet on all those 5 fights his face was so clean he celebrated by throwing a concert.   

When Mayweather beat mosley was there best of all time talk? no.   But when Pac win its ridiculous?   Stop it.  The ratio of Pac/May is clearly on pac which includes boxing experts, media and just natural boxing fans.  I'm not really surprised you keep picking mayweather over pac.  That's just your history and  I don't mind that at all. Considering your record voting against Pacman just results in COMPLETE DOMINANCE ON OFFENSE of Pacman and a RECORD 8 Titles.    

When the fight happens.  I hope you pick Mayweather............just makes it more sweeter when he gets his ass beat.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2010)

> You're just saying that because for the last 5 fights Pacquiao has you've stated he will get his ass knocked out. Yet on all those 5 fights his face was so clean he celebrated by throwing a concert.


Don't be stupid. I thought he would beat Margarito ( though I thought it would be more competitive), I thought he would beat Clottey, I thought he would lose to Cotto, I thought he would beat Hatton, I thought he would lose to De La Hoya. 

Even if I thought that was the case it has little to do with what I'm saying. 



> When Mayweather beat mosley was there best of all time talk? no. But when Pac win its ridiculous? Stop it. The ratio of Pac/May is clearly on pac which includes boxing experts, media and just natural boxing fans. I'm not really surprised you keep picking mayweather over pac. That's just your history and I don't mind that at all. Considering your record voting against Pacman just results in COMPLETE DOMINANCE ON OFFENSE of Pacman and a RECORD 8 Titles.


More gibberish. I intended to give a better response to your post but I was wrong in expecting anything of substance to come out your _mouth_.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw this on another forum:


----------



## Federer (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm just wondering,

how would you people rate Wladimir Klitschko in the alltime heavyweight ranking? Is he top 10 material?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2010)

I wouldn't have him in my top 10 list and I don't think he would be in anyone else's. He's lacking significant wins.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

Federer said:


> I'm just wondering,
> 
> how would you people rate Wladimir Klitschko in the alltime heavyweight ranking? Is he top 10 material?



He gets points for Hayden Panty-ere.


Overall though I doubt anyone would rate him massively high, not enough quality heavyweight competition out there imo.


----------



## Federer (Nov 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I wouldn't have him in my top 10 list and I don't think he would be in anyone else's. He's lacking significant wins.



Ah, I see.



Delta Shell said:


> *He gets points for Hayden Panty-ere*.
> 
> 
> Overall though I doubt anyone would rate him massively high, not enough quality heavyweight competition out there imo.



Yeah, I would tap that too. 

So, I guess the competition in boxing declined a lot, well atleast for the heavyweight division that is.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2010)

The only heavyweight I've ever enjoyed watching was Ali, and he was, of course, very atypical for a heavyweight boxer. (Or of boxers in general, really.) I vastly prefer the lighter weightclasses.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2010)

What you guys think about for Manny's next fight besides Mayweather

I say either Mosley, Marquez or Andre Berto

For Mosley, it will be an explosive fight with good money but I think Manny is way to speedy and skilled and will likely easily take out the old Mosley. However If Manny does beat Mosley its like..nobody will seem to give him credit considering how old Mosley is and he already got beaten by Floyd. So manny would really have to destroy mosley if anything to give this fight some significance 

As for Marquez, should likely be the biggest draw but I dont see Manny going down in weight and Marquez coming up. Either way I think Manny would likely win and in dominant fashion against Marquez, Manny now is much better then he was two years ago

lastly, beating Berto should no doubt be the final check on manny's legacy. Berto is young, fast and pretty strong. People also seem to bring Berto's name up against Manny so this should be a great match considering both are in their prime. Its likely the most dangerous of the three but likely has the biggest impact legacy wise should manny fight and beat him not sure how it would do PPV wise


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2010)

Bernard Hopkins is right.

I'd like to see Manny fight some slick defensive fighter.  Spinks, Judah, Mayweather... someone of that nature.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Pacquiao's camp said they will take an easy fight next. I can't really blame him, even though the Clottey fight was easy I'm sure the training was intense for it, something I think people over look in terms of wear and tear on the body. 

That being said I've heard names like Mosley and Marquez thrown out there.

Also Berto is overrated, it'd be an okay win for either Pacquiao or Floyd but at the same time he's not going to stand out on their resume, he's essentially a salad fighter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait, so that was actually legitimate? There was actual inquiry about putting Pacquiao in there with Williams or Martinez?

Oy gevalt. I'm glad Arum realized that enough is enough. Of course, he does insinuate that Manny would hang with them, which is just pitifully absurd, though I'm sure most of the Pac-wows think he could actually beat them.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 20, 2010)

Pac needs to forget about everyone except Floyd now. If Floyd continues to refuse, then he should just retire. Fed up with this circus of people wanting him to fight bigger guys every single time.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it is unfair that people are expecting him to step in the ring with people like Martinez and Paul Williams though the he only has his top rank and HBO to blame, they label him so giant slayer so naturally people will demand him to fight guys like Martinez and PW. 

Personally I would be content seeing his face the likes of Berto, Bradley, Allexander even Zab Judah. I think people forget that a whopping size difference isn't necessary to produce a good scrap. If you look at recent opposition the one who gave him most trouble was someone his size in Marquez.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 20, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! Martinez just knocked Paul Williams the fuck out in the 2nd round. OMG! Knock out of the fucking year!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow.

Ridiculous.

I had _just_ started talking about how amazing Williams' chin is, and he gets plastered and faceplanted. Excellent short punch by Martinez to counter the wideness of Williams. devastating punch, and I doubt we'll be hearing any offers from the Pacquiao camp to make _that_ fight.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 21, 2010)

Was a fucking glorious left hand.

Been getting into my boxing a little and watched the first fight between them the other day so was excited to see a second


----------



## PushMeAway (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi guys. I stumbled upon an article posted in the facebook earlier and i think its a good read for everyone, whether you're black or white, westerner or asian, boxing fan or not.

Link removed


Please no flamin'. God bless!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 21, 2010)

damnnn PW looked dead when he landed on the mat


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> I had _just_ started talking about how amazing Williams' chin is, and he gets plastered and faceplanted. Excellent short punch by Martinez to counter the wideness of Williams. devastating punch, and I doubt we'll be hearing any offers from the Pacquiao camp to make _that_ fight.



Even if you have an iron chin a punch like that will knock you out, it hit him clean, it was hard and he didn't see it coming. 

Martinez has come out and said that he is not interested in fighting Pacquiao because he is too small ( physically) something I can respect.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Even if you have an iron chin a punch like that will knock you out, it hit him clean, it was hard and he didn't see it coming.
> 
> Martinez has come out and said that he is not interested in fighting Pacquiao because he is too small ( physically) something I can respect.



Oh, I know. Reminds me of Jones-Tarver. But the timing was just... I got made fun of all night for it.

I don't believe Martinez for a second. He wants his payday and he knows where to get it. I suppose he could do a catch-weight with Hopkins, but that's not going to draw anywhere near what facing Pac or Money would garner. And about as safe a fight as he could get, too.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 21, 2010)

Great knockout.  But it looked like Williams didn't do much to defend against the left through the short fight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 21, 2010)

sharpie said:


> Great knockout.  But it looked like Williams didn't do much to defend against the left through the short fight.



Which is why I was confused at how effusive Emmanuel Steward was after the fight. Williams wasn't fighting the perfect fight. I had round 1 solidly for Martinez. Though I did think Williams was winning round 2 and starting to get into the pace and distance he needed.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 21, 2010)

It must have been because Williams was busier overall.  I gave the first round to Martinez as well, but Williams landed slightly more shots.  It was just surprising to me that Paul kept his right hand down most of the time and took clean shots here and there from Martinez' left.   I guess he really banked on that 'iron chin' of his.

If the fight would have went the distance that way, it still would have went in Williams' favor though.  It was ballsy of Martinez to openly take shots to look for a good opening to exploit.  It was obvious that he didn't respect Williams' power too.  I think at one point in the first round, he kept his hands down for a good moment to invite Williams in.   

Paul Williams is a good fighter but not as great as some people make him out to be.  He's got no power and bad defense.  He also needs to make better use of his reach as well.

All in all, its gonna be interesting to see what fights shape up this coming year.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 21, 2010)

Kinda remind me of Hatton.


----------



## PushMeAway (Nov 22, 2010)

Eisenheim said:


> Kinda remind me of Hatton.



Same here. Hatton was stone-cold after the powerpunch. *Epic!*

Hey NF, I we demand (1)pacman and (2)manny pacquiao smileys!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 22, 2010)

PushMeAway said:


> Same here. Hatton was stone-cold after the powerpunch. *Epic!*
> 
> Hey NF, I we demand (1)pacman and (2)manny pacquiao smileys!




Fine. I demand you retract your statement that Manny Pacquiao is the greatest boxer of any era.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 26, 2010)

Jove said:


> Fine. I demand you retract your statement that Manny Pacquiao is the greatest boxer of any era.



lol if Mike Tyson in his prime could somehow shrink in size to welter weight, I would be scared for Pacquiao.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL THE DONNY LONG FIGHT! 

Definitely the best in the world right now. Certainly a unique talent. But even concerning this era... I think you could make a case for Bernard Hopkins.

And then you have the weight classes he's been involved in. It's unfortunate prime lightweight Sugar Shane couldn't face prime Pac. Off by about 8-9 years... Or Salvador Sanchez, Wilfredo Gomez, Ricardo Lopez, etc.

Or the Hagler-Hearns-Leonard-Barkley-Duran 80's, possibly the most competitive years for any division.

I haven't looked it over, but Pac's probably top 15.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

> I don't believe Martinez for a second. He wants his payday and he knows where to get it. I suppose he could do a catch-weight with Hopkins, but that's not going to draw anywhere near what facing Pac or Money would garner. And about as safe a fight as he could get, too.


Yeah you were right, he recently said he plans on going for Pacquiao's 154lb belt. Pacquiao I think he would beat, Mayweather I think would decision Martinez in a match people would call boring. 



> The fact that its even debatable whether Floyd would beat him or not when we know Floyd isnt the Goat should mean Pacquiao isnt either. The greatest to me is Smokin Joe Frazier who fought Ali damn near evenly for 3 seperate fights but turned out to be blind in one eye the whole time. Only because we're on this board I'll make this reference but he's basically the Itachi of the boxing world (considering his handicaps)



Fraizer is one of the most overrated boxers of all time. Take away his fight with Ali and look at his resume. 


> I haven't looked it over, but Pac's probably top 15.


I wouldn't have Pacquiao or Mayweather they would be in my top 15, top 20-25.


> Or the Hagler-Hearns-Leonard-Barkley-Duran 80's, possibly the most competitive years for any division.


People always overlook Wilfedo Benitez.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Fraizer is one of the most overrated boxers of all time. Take away his fight with Ali and look at his resume.



The man fought Ali 3 Times to a Standstill, with 1 eye!! I think that speaks for itself.

Ali has the greatest resume of any boxer though and taking away the glass eye handicap on Frazier is #1.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 26, 2010)

Hard to overlook the Foreman fight, though. One of the sport's most immortal beatdowns.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> The man fought Ali 3 Times to a Standstill, with 1 eye!! I think that speaks for itself.
> 
> Ali has the greatest resume of any boxer though and taking away the glass eye handicap on Frazier is #1.



No it doesn't speak for itself. Doing well against one opponent doesn't show enough as it doesn't prove the fighters capabilities to deal with a variety of fighters. 

I also cannot understand how you can say Ali has the greatest resume (Some would disagree with that) but place Fraizer above him. The fact that he couldn't see in their third fight isn't a mitigating factor for him, he couldn't see because Ali punched him in the face. That's like giving Margarito more praise than Pacquiao because he couldn't see in the later rounds.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> No it doesn't speak for itself. Doing well against one opponent doesn't show enough as it doesn't prove the fighters capabilities to deal with a variety of fighters.
> 
> I also cannot understand how you can say Ali has the greatest resume (Some would disagree with that) but place Fraizer above him. The fact that he couldn't see in their third fight isn't a mitigating factor for him, he couldn't see because Ali punched him in the face. That's like giving Margarito more praise than Pacquiao because he couldn't see in the later rounds.



No the thing is he was legally blind in his eye for the majority of his career, not just one fight. Its totally different from Margarito getting blinded by Pacquiao.
He came into the fight blind. 


"My left eye went when I was young. I was working the speed bag and some steel went in the eye and scratched it to pieces. I was kinda blind in that eye."

Frazier laughs when asked how he could have fought anyone, let alone beaten Ali, with only one eye. "Some doctors were my best friends. We sheltered the story and kept it a secret. And I learnt the eye-chart by heart."

Yet in Manila, towards the end, Frazier could not see much out of either eye. Slumped on his stool before the 15th and deciding round, he protested angrily when his trainer, Eddie Futch, would not allow him to answer the bell. "I was begging: 'Eddie, please, let me continue. Don't you stop this fight'."

In the opposite corner Ali wanted to quit. "Cut 'em off," he said mournfully, looking down at his gloves, unable to bear another round of torment."

And I would say either Ali or Sugar Ray Robinson appear best on paper. But its not one great fight against just any one guy, its 3 of the greatest fights against someone who is regarded the greatest boxer of all time by most people alive. At the same time as you could say he was just a bad matchup for Ali, you could say the same about foreman for him, and no one else beat him, and the man was legally blind in one eye.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2010)

My most memorable Manny P fight was when he knocked Marquez down multiple times in the first round, but Marquez survived.  JMM counterpunched his way back into the fight and controlled the fight after the first round.

I'd like to see Pacquaio fight him again.


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2010)

Marquez once again proves why he is the man at 135. Brilliant combination punching.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jZvBDYS6hsY[/YOUTUBE]
Forgot what a character that guy was.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 29, 2010)

Hamed was hilarious. 

During the lead-up to the Barrera fight:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 30, 2010)

Naseem was such a G the guy was hilarious


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahaha Prince Naseem, what a guy...what a guy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2010)

Did I ever hate Naseem and that Barerra fight was one of the most satisfying in the history of the Sport.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 2, 2010)

This fool came into the ring on a magic carpet! LMAO


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

goal celebration 
That made me laugh out loud. 
____________


> No the thing is he was legally blind in his eye for the majority of his career, not just one fight. Its totally different from Margarito getting blinded by Pacquiao.
> He came into the fight blind.
> 
> 
> ...


Fighters always say xy and z after getting their ass whooped. I don't buy his story, the part about him memorising an eye chart is also suspect as they change them during the tests. 


> Yet in Manila, towards the end, Frazier could not see much out of either eye. Slumped on his stool before the 15th and deciding round, he protested angrily when his trainer, Eddie Futch, would not allow him to answer the bell. "I was begging: 'Eddie, please, let me continue. Don't you stop this fight'."
> 
> In the opposite corner Ali wanted to quit. "Cut 'em off," he said mournfully, looking down at his gloves, unable to bear another round of torment."


So what if he was begging his trainer not to stop the fight, Corrales begged his father not to stop the fight when he fought Mayweather. Sometimes people don't know what is best for them. 



> And I would say either Ali or Sugar Ray Robinson appear best on paper. But its not one great fight against just any one guy, its 3 of the greatest fights against someone who is regarded the greatest boxer of all time by most people alive. At the same time as you could say he was just a bad matchup for Ali, you could say the same about foreman for him, and no one else beat him, and the man was legally blind in one eye.


At this point it is clear that you are not being objective about things. You claim that Ali appears to be the greatest on paper, you believe Fraizer is better than Ali, fact is Ali beat Fraizer 2-1 and has a better record. Ability, record and head to head match ups are all in Ali's favour, there is no logical reason to rank Fraizer above Ali. 

Also it is not the fact that Fraizer got his ass whipped by Foreman ( though it contributes to my opinion on him) its that his resume is lacklustre outside of his fights with Ali. 
______
Also with regards to Hammed, I wanted to see him lose as a child. He was the guy everyone loved to hate. Looking back on things I have a lot of respect for the guy for the entertainment he brought to the ring when all is said and done he's one of first fighters I followed.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 5, 2010)

Gunners said:


> goal celebration
> That made me laugh out loud.
> ____________
> 
> Fighters always say xy and z after getting their ass whooped. I don't buy his story, the part about him memorising an eye chart is also suspect as they change them during the tests.



Ali's own fight doctor says he realizes Frazier had a glass eye now, and calls him one of the dumbest fighters alive for still going through with it.
You should watch the documentary on the fight, its pretty insightful:


----------



## Rama (Dec 9, 2010)

*If Pacquiao and Mayweather fought*

I think it would be the most sold boxing match, since that fight would be epic, 2 speed demons going at it. I think Pacquiao should win hes more humble and I consider him the best.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 9, 2010)

Pacman would win. Why do you think Mayweather is scared to fight him? He doesn't want his precious undefeated record to be stained, because face it if he loses he will be a nobody. Mayweather is a defensive fighter, this is an especially bad style to go up against Pacman. Pacman has more speed and power, Mayweather is a more clinical fighter. His defensive style will get demolished against a fighter that can put out so many volumes of punches in so many different angles.


----------



## Rama (Dec 9, 2010)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Pacman would win. Why do you think Mayweather is scared to fight him? He doesn't want his precious undefeated record to be stained, because face it if he loses he will be a nobody. Mayweather is a defensive fighter, this is an especially bad style to go up against Pacman. Pacman has more speed and power, Mayweather is a more clinical fighter. His defensive style will get demolished against a fighter that can put out so many volumes of punches in so many different angles.



I just like how Pacman fights man he never stops finding openings


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2010)

Mayweather would get his face broken just like Margarito did.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 11, 2010)

Before the Margarito fight, I would have said that a Pacquiao/Mayweather fight would have been more in Mayweathers favor.  But now, I have to give it to Manny all the way.  

Hatton hurt Mayweather early in their fight a few years back.  With all the combos and angles that Manny throws, it would be a big uphill battle for Floyd.  Plus, Manny took some brutal power shots from Margarito and stayed on his feet.  I don't think it would matter how calculated Floyds counter shots would be, he'd have to outpunch Manny through a whole fight and I just can't see that happening.  

Good fight tonight though, nice clash of styles.  

Khan was still looking a little rough with his clinches.  Early in the fight, his combinations, shot selection and footwork were really impressive.  Nice body combo that took Maidana down in the first.  But he kinda fell apart when Maidana started hounding him in the middle of the fight.

Maidana recovered real nicely from the knockdown around late in the 3rd.  He did a great job of hounding Amir and kind of set his own pace for the fight.  You could really tell Khan respected Maidanas power working to keep his distance for most of the middle of the fight.  

Khan really paid for not doing something about that overhanded right in the 10th.  It took all he had to stay on his feet after being punished by that power.  That he stayed on his feet through all that was really impressive.

It was close, but Maidana didn't do enough to get the points his way. 

Pretty good match. 

On a side note, whoever let those jerks with the airhorns keep blasting off in the arena deserves a slap upside the head.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 11, 2010)

Hatton never hurt Mayweather at least not visibly. Pacquiao taking brutal shots from Margarito isn't much of a factor in the sense that most people know Mayweather will not try and bully/beat Pacquiao into submission with brute force. 

How calculated Floyd's counter shots are will be of great importance as it can effectively cut Manny's work rate which would lead to him having a higher number of punch connect. If Manny throws 70+ punches a round then it would be a sign of Floyd's counter punching and defence being ineffective. 

I need to catch the Khan fight I tried looking for a stream but no success I heard it was a good scrap. I give Khan props for coming out victorious as I assumed he would get knocked out in the mid or late rounds. Even though he has a weak chin he has a lot of heart.



> He doesn't want his precious undefeated record to be stained, *because face it if he loses he will be a nobody. *


You deserve to be slapped for this statement.


----------



## Id (Dec 12, 2010)

Props for Khan winning, and dropping Maidana in the first round. But its plainly obvious he has a glass chin. No Chin Khan was on queer street twice. 

I cant believe Miadana could get up from those two liver shots. That was brutal, simply brutal.


----------



## Gonder (Dec 12, 2010)

so much for amir khan having a glass chin


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Props for Khan winning, and dropping Maidana in the first round. But its plainly obvious he has a glass chin. No Chin Khan was on queer street twice.
> 
> I cant believe Miadana could get up from those two liver shots. That was brutal, simply brutal.



Maidana is one of the biggest hitters, P4P, in the sport today. If anything, Khan proved that his chin isn't complete glass, because he took quite a few flush punches and still didn't go down. He was shaken, of course -- the tenth round was a disaster, but he didn't crumple. His chin isn't exactly good, but I don't think it's complete glass either.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the 10th round proved that his chin isn't as bad as people make it out to be, maybe Prescott caught him cold or moving up to 140lb had a positive effect on his endurance. 

Really speaking the punches Maidana landed in the 10th round would drop other fighters. I'm with Dream brother in saying it isn't good but at the same time it isn't glass.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2010)

At the very best he has a questionable chin. Its obvious he can not leave it unguarded, not after doing the spaghetti dance twice.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2010)

X-Man said:


> At the very best he has a questionable chin. Its obvious he can not leave it unguarded, not after doing the spaghetti dance twice.



It certainly is questionable every fight he is in I will feel he is one clean punch away from queer street. That being said I can see why you would say he has a glass jaw you grew up watching Chavez and other mexican warriors fight so I'm guessing you have different standards?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 14, 2010)

Good fight never the less, I actually thought that Maidana would KO Khan after seeing that rape in the 10th props to Amir


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 14, 2010)

After seeing him against Ortiz, Maidana continues to be an entertaining, if dirty (rabbit punches during every clinch he gets a chance) fighter. Well done to Khan, he continues to do well. He's a bit past Prescott now, but I think a number of people would like to see him take care of that loss. If it doesn't happen that makes fiscal sense but it's still something I'd be interested in (despite the very likely result).


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think he should bother fighting Prescott, it would look incredibly petty. I mean if Pacquiao was to call out Medgoen Singsurat people would see it as childish. 

He's moved on to the bigger things.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 14, 2010)

He could put it on the undercard to one of his main event cards in place of a warm up.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a bit shameful when the judges have to do someone a favour to earn a draw against a 46 year old man.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It certainly is questionable every fight he is in I will feel he is one clean punch away from queer street. That being said I can see why you would say he has a glass jaw you grew up watching Chavez and other mexican warriors fight so I'm guessing you have different standards?



Different standards naw.

Khan has a good heart, but I can easily spot a weak chin when I see it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

Saddens me that this thread sunk to the 2nd page, get some hype for Bradley v Allexander. For UK members it should be on Sky Sports, sadly I have to stream this as I don't have Sky or a TV license for that matter.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Saddens me that this thread sunk to the 2nd page, get some hype for Bradley v Allexander. For UK members it should be on Sky Sports, sadly I have to stream this as I don't have Sky or a TV license for that matter.



It was bound to happen man. I'm watching the fight at the moment... or waiting for it to start, I have HBO so I get it in glorious HD. I hope it's a great fight, it's gonna be good wether it goes the distance or not.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2011)

Bradley looking way better then Alexander, he's way more aggressive. 3rd round was good but looks like Bradley head butted Alexander and cut him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 29, 2011)

Lame fight. Not impressed with either of them. I like Bradley's personality, but he shouldn't even be thinking of getting in the ring with someone as good as Pacman.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Pacquiao would breeze pass him but I think they throw out big fighters names as a way of hyping themselves up. 

That being said for the most part I enjoyed the fight, what happened in the fight is only natural, Allexander is a southpaw who moves around, Bradley is an orthadox who wants to get in close it was going to be tactical and awkward. Fight was necessary to establish who was the best. 

Now I want Bradley to get in the ring and expose the new hype job. Not happy with some of the fuckery he's going on with right now with regards to his family and dictating contract term, underpaying people in his camp and what not.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 30, 2011)

Bradley can fight Khan instead 

Although I'd like Khan to fight Alexander and kick his ass after what he said


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Lame fight. Not impressed with either of them. I like Bradley's personality, but he shouldn't even be thinking of getting in the ring with someone as good as Pacman.



All for the money man.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Feb 2, 2011)

The Alexander Bradley fight was kinda boring,  But i still ejoyed it,  I have been a advid bradley supporter for awhile, and i was glad to see him beat Alexander,  That being said Alexanders Trainer is hilarious,


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2011)

Fernando Montiel vs Nonito Donaire

Thoughts, comments, opinions, and predictions plox? :33


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't seen much of either man, but I did see Montiel crush Hasegawa, who had been on a very promising streak before that match. He seems like a good fighter. I also like what I've seen from Donaire -- very fast hands, throws from awkward angles at times, nice left-hook and good counter-punching. I need to see much more footage of both men before I can pick a winner, though.

Also, on the Pac/Shane front:


----------



## Master (Feb 11, 2011)

May i ask, how many years did each of you train Boxing/Kick boxing? (If at all)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

Apparently Montiel got startched? Was hoping to find a stream but no luck


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 20, 2011)

^- He sure did

VERY good win for Nonito. That was some scary shit. I hope Montiel is able bounce back after this.

Montiel actually came in 9lbs (I think) heavier than Donaire, but Nonito still looked like the bigger man.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 20, 2011)

Never thought it would end in a brutal k.o.


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 20, 2011)

Lots of vids of the fight popping up on youtube...every time I watch the slowmo replays of the last exchange before Montiel goes down it gets more and more mindblowing lol. 

Montiel feints a right to get Donaire to drop his guard lower and then throws his hook, Donaire saw that coming and plants his back foot down to fire his left counter and bam. All in a split second...freakin crazy.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 21, 2011)

Donaire has the hype machine going for him now. People are now starting to forget the Pacman just because


----------



## Sotei (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn it, totally forgot to post about the fight. I have HBO so I watched the thing live, such a good fight. First fight was entertaining as well, although Karass getting butted and cut on both eyes completely fucked the fight up for him. He could have taken Jones out if he wouldn't have been cut by the butts.

I knew Donaire would whoop up on the Mexican, Phillipinos own Mexicans. All jokes aside though been watching Donaire for a while now and was highly anticipating this fight, great showing by the kid, when Pacquiao retires Donaire will be the man to look at for exciting fights, kid is sick.


His knock out reminded me of certain knock outs from the past couple years.

Pac knocking out Hatton... I thought Hatton had died how crazy he went down.

Sergio Martinez knocking out Paul Williams... that knock out was scary as well, I feared for Paul's health.

and now Donaire and Montiel... at first I was again fearful for the Mexican kid's health, then I laughed cause he looked like a turtle when they're flipped over. That shit was funny.


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 21, 2011)

They all happened in the 2nd too; wtf conspiracy!? Lol

I think the ones that could pose a challenge to Nonito in Bantam right now are Agbeko and Moreno. Darchinyan wants none of that shit, I think he would give Mares hell, and he would counter Perez all night unless Perez keeps raining punches on him


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2011)

Donaire is looking sharp. 

Also, most people have probably seen this by now, but just in case:


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, DB, that guy in your ava a while ago, was that Jake LaMotta?


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Hey, DB, that guy in your ava a while ago, was that Jake LaMotta?



You mean back in 2008? I'm pretty surprised if so, you must have a damned good memory. That was a picture from _Raging Bull_, of Robert De Niro playing LaMotta.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 24, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> You mean back in 2008? I'm pretty surprised if so, you must have a damned good memory. That was a picture from _Raging Bull_, of Robert De Niro playing LaMotta.



Knew it. :ho

And yes, my memory is marvelous.


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn ..Rios vs Acosta reminded me why I love boxing.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 5, 2011)

Canelo bout to lay the smack down on Hatton's brother! That Ginger rampage!


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 5, 2011)

^-Battle of the pale guys ; about to start


Ponce de Leon - Broner

*Spoiler*: __ 



Broner ud; two had 96-94, last one had Broner 99-91 . Was a pretty boring fight. I can see Broner going on to more stinkers in the future. I was hoping PDL would knock his ass out but his punches didnt really affect the bigger Broner.




Judah - Mabuza

*Spoiler*: __ 



Missed it because of PDL-Broner, but from what ive read Zab was looking bad until he countered Mabuza.  




Rios - Acosta
Watched it a few days ago, so much action


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Ponce De Leon vs Broner suuuuuuuuucked and PDL was robbed, Broner reminded me of a crappy Mayweather, run run run, punch a couple of times, run run run.

Canelo and Hatton a lot better but Canelo is dominating. Hatton has plenty of heart he's taken some devastating shots to the body.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

Another hype job being fed a title.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Another hype job being fed a title.




I wouldn't call Canelo a hype job, I've seen plenty of his fights, the kid deserves the hype he's gotten, he's the truth. Sure, he lacks defense and he's still plenty raw but to call him a "hype job" would be wrong.

I don't agree with the title he's getting but one thing that will happen after he wins the belt, is he's going to be fighting better fighters as a consequence of it.

Hatton put up a good fight and showed plenty of heart, he took some nasty shots and never went down.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

Fight Time!!! Let's get ready to RUMBLE!!!

McEwan vs Lee : Two Irish boys are the under card for the Sergio Martinez vs Sergiy Dzinziruk! Gonna be fun!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

McEwan dominating Lee.


Correction: McEwan is actually Scottish, Lee is Irish. Nice entertaining fight.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

McEwan got put down! He got up though, 10th round gonna be sick!!!


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

THAT FIGHT WAS THE SHIT!!!! DAMN! IRISH ANDY LEE WITH THE COME FROM BEHIND WIN! KNOCKED MCEWAN OUT IN THE 10TH!  :WOW


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

Main event Baby! Sergio Martinez vs Dzinzinruk! Gonna be intense! :33


----------



## Sotei (Mar 13, 2011)

Sergio Martinez is a fucking god in that ring! A fucking god! What a masterful fight, damn!


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 13, 2011)

Martinez, P4P #2 for me right now, but if he keeps dominating good opposition like this he will have a good case for my #1. Same goes for Donaire 

Cotto-Mayorga was entertaining. The left hook Cotto caught Mayo with must have fucked with his nervous system to give him pain in the hand, lol. Or he was just faking it (I heard Mayo put some money on himself losing in the 12th)


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a tight fight.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2011)

I just read eastsideboxing forum.

Good God, they're worse than Sherdog and that's saying something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2011)

Eastsideboxing is where 10 year olds go to post about their boxing knowledge based on what they learned from playing Fight Night on their ps3.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 21, 2011)

ESB's general forum -


----------



## Sotei (Mar 26, 2011)

Gamboa! Dude is like a tiny Tyson with lighting speed and incredible footwork and head fakes. Dude is the future!


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2011)

Naw, Gamboa is more like tiny Shane Mosley. How about that a puncher that can box on the outside, and he has quick feats/hands to boot.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 5, 2011)

Marquez-Concepcion: good fight. First time ive seen Concepcion fight; dude is a buff mofo for a flyweight. He threw his straight right way too much during the fight and Marquez took advantage of that. The stoppage was kinda dissappointing but it was pretty much a shutout after RD.2 for Marquez anyway. 

Marquez-Mthalane would be an interesting fight. I hope that happens next 

Hasegawa back in the ring this week against Jhonny Gonzalez, can't wait. Also looking forward to the Maidana-Morales undercard for Kats-Guerrero, Kirkland-Ishida. Kirkland sure is making up for lost time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

Morales is gonna turn back the clock and destroy Maidana.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 8, 2011)

^- I sure hope so, or at least puts up a good fight . Id rather not see one of my fav fighters get his face beat in by psycho Maidana lol

Hasegawa-Gonzalez: Hasegawa got caught by a good right hook in the 4th, dayum! Gonzalez looked the sharper of the two, and I had him up 2-1 before the TKO. Was a good stoppage; Hasegawa just wasnt there after he took that punch. Im glad it wasnt as brutal as the Montiel KO. 

Would love to see a rematch with Nishioka, or Montiel for Jhonny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2011)

Holy fuck, Kirkland just got his ass handed to him by the Japanese dude.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol yea, guess the questions about Kirkland's chin (atm) have been answered


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2011)

The other guy only had 7 knockouts, too. lol


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol at Maidana just chillin on the couch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2011)

Maidana's expression never changes. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2011)

There's a luchadore in Morales' corner.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuckin Morales...man tears, man lol 

Last judge's scorecard was BS, but w/e


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2011)

Morales schooled that fool.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you think Ann Wolfe is strong in athleticism but lacks technicality?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

Ann Wolfe lacks the ability to give Kirkland a non-glass chin.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 13, 2011)

So she a better boxer than a trainer?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, she was probably the hardest hitting woman in boxing when she was still fighting. As a trainer, her best fighter has been Kirkland...who got destroyed on Saturday. 

Yeah, I'd say she was better as a boxer.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2011)

Berto vs Ortiz should produce a good scrap today. 

I favor Berto, considering Ortiz is moving up. But more importantly, Ortiz has a questionable heart, and was seemingly defanged after the beating he took from Maidana. 

Someone who is otherwise good all around, with excellent power to carry his punches. Damn shame.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 16, 2011)

Hopefully Ortiz comes out to prove something tonight; would love to see a war, and see how Berto manages in deep water.

edit - Man, Larry Merchant sounds high.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 16, 2011)

Khan snaps after an unsatisfying fight:


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 16, 2011)

Steward - "OH MAH GAHH" lol


----------



## Sotei (Apr 16, 2011)

Ortiz vs Berto fight of the fucking year!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope Khan gets his ass knocked out by Breidis Prescott again. :ho


----------



## Sotei (Apr 16, 2011)

Ortiz!!! Man, what a ridiculous fight, Ortiz took some monster hits, I can't believe he didn't get knocked out. 5 knock downs in the whole fight, amazing, simply amazing. I love me some tactical calculating boxing but brawls are just as fun, specially when the brawlers are so damn accurate. Wooh!


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Juanma taken out by Salido lol. Guess we'll be seeing Gamboa vs Salido II

This year is just overshadowing the hell out of '10...wars, upsets, and sensational KOs just in the first 4 months.

Maybe Mosley will upset Pac, haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2011)

Mosley upsets Pac...destroys Money in a rematch.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 5, 2011)

Madness:

[YOUTUBE]7llp_L-riVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2011)

Bernard is an expert at mind games.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 6, 2011)

too funny i hope bhop takes this punk to school i cant wait im throwing a fight party for this event 

"thats how gangsta i am" -bhop
"im gonna beat you ass so bad you gonna think you get old overnight" -jean pascal

LMFAO


----------



## Matariki (May 7, 2011)

Pac in car accident


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

Man, so sphyced about that bout. B hop, knock 'im dead

Also, links for streams once Shane-Pac starts please <3 I'd be lying if I said Shane will win this. Pacman has been a consistent force of nature the past several fights. But everyone saying Shane is gonna plummet down like a sack of bricks isn't giving the man enough credit. He's easily one of the best fighter _ever_, both in & out. Sure he's aged, but Foreman still won the heavy weight @ 45. And yeah Mayweather & Mora gave him a rough time, but as much as I hate Floyd he's a solid defender, and Mora isn't a hack sack that everyone's making him to be and dude rocks a really odd style.

Plus, it takes a sizable pair of cohones to step into the ring with Manny (I'm looking at you Mayweather, you punk ass weaksauce bitch). Sure the purse is gonna be a whooper, but with all the crap Shane's been hearing about he's worthless and doesn't stand a chance, and this very well being potentially his final match, fuck. It all boild down to guts and heart, and Shane's got those with loads to spare. I'm hoping he goes all the way before a TKO/Decision comes into play post 10+.

EDIT: WTF!!!!

EDITEDIT: thank fuck it's nothing serious. damn.


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

How many minutes/hours till start?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

mow said:


> Man, so sphyced about that bout. B hop, knock 'im dead
> 
> Also, links for streams once Shane-Pac starts please <3 I'd be lying if I said Shane will win this. Pacman has been a consistent force of nature the past several fights. But everyone saying Shane is gonna plummet down like a sack of bricks isn't giving the man enough credit. He's easily one of the best fighter _ever_, both in & out. Sure he's aged, but Foreman still won the heavy weight @ 45. And yeah Mayweather & Mora gave him a rough time, but as much as I hate Floyd he's a solid defender, and Mora isn't a hack sack that everyone's making him to be and dude rocks a really odd style.
> 
> ...



mosley has better chance than both cotto and margarito i wouldnt be surprised if he won but i expected pacman to but but i sugar shne does win it wont surprise me


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

pacman will be the first person to knock out mosley. i am gonna see this fight but it should have been pac vs maywheather


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> pacman will be the first person to knock out mosley. i am gonna see this fight but it should have been pac vs maywheather



mosley wont be getting knocked out if you want to sig bet im willing


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Just 15 mins until the card starts...can't find a decent Showtime stream for the life of me lol

In other news, Masao Nakamura was ko'ed in the first by Ronald Pontillas. Nakamura is an interesting prospect id been following for a bit; his style is pretty exciting but leaves him open to take plenty of shots and I guess the inevitable happened today


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

on in 8 minutes! if you find a stream share the goods lads!

never heard of Masaso Nakamura before, what's his weight class?


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

^- Super feather/Jr. light; theres a surprising amount of Japanese fighters high up in the division right now. Still, its a pretty weak division


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> mosley wont be getting knocked out if you want to sig bet im willing



sure why not im bored. what you thinking the sig should say if one of us loses


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

GET IN


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

Anybody has links to share? Thanks


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

if you want a go stream go to p2pfree.net yall can thank me later


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> sure why not im bored. what you thinking the sig should say if one of us loses



aight then its a then its official

im still trying to figure out what the sig should say


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> aight then its a then its official
> 
> im still trying to figure out what the sig should say



cool should be fun


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Link removed
Ch6 for Showtime (mediocre quality), Ch7 for Sky (ok quality)


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (May 7, 2011)

^Man, i love you


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

the kelly pavlik vs  alfonso lopez III is gonna be a killa fight


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Boo! Ray Narh is a bitch!!! How the hell do you quit on a fight?


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Boo! Ray Narh is a bitch!!! How the hell do you quit on a fight?



his tommie was hurting him


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

that ring girl had a killer bod, meh face.

*fight is that boring*


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Pavlik vs Lopez fight is actually pretty entertaining. Plenty of action and some nice punches being landed.  Pavlik doesn't look good though, he just doesn't seem to have any drive.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Pavlik vs Lopez fight is actually pretty entertaining. Plenty of action and some nice punches being landed.  Pavlik doesn't look good though, he just doesn't seem to have any drive.



thats what ring rust does 2 you


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> thats what ring rust does 2 you




Oh no doubt about that but what I mean is... he doesn't look very motivated I guess.


----------



## Riamu (May 7, 2011)

Guys any live streams for this?


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Didnt know Arce was training with the Montiels; hope he gives Vazquez hell


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

^ look a couple pages back, they posted a couple of them.



Those judges for the Pavlik fight... 

Good win for Pavlik though, I thought he was going to knock Lopez out in the final round.


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

Whose fighting right now? Im getting two different guys fighting im not sure im on the right channel or something


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

alright, both streams are out for me, any alt guys?


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

It's Vazquez vs Arce fighting.


It's a damn good fight too.


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

If you like the Filipino Commentary which is half English Half Filipino


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

I don't have any streams, I pay for it.

By the way... this is a crazy good fight.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Hell yeah, exactly the kind of test I wanted to see Vazquez in; he can definitely take a punch and dish it back


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

ARCE!!! Holy shit! That fight was awesome! :33


----------



## Dream Brother (May 7, 2011)

Nearly 4:30AM here...ugh....

Get in the ring, damnit!


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Vazquez's dad kind'a screwed it up though, he should have just let the referee stop it or waited for the KO.

Vazquez seemed to still be in it and aware.

Excellent fight nonetheless!


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Definitely, guess he just didnt want to see his son take more punishment

Wonder if we'll see a rematch


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Nearly 4:30AM here...ugh....
> 
> Get in the ring, damnit!



7:30 am for me . I'm just glad I'm gunning the night shift, streaming through our big ass 60inch tv and I'm the only one in the office. now WHERE IS MAH PIZZA PAPA JOHNS?


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Wait a minute.....holy shit. Arce is the first Mexican to get 4 titles in 4 different divisions, isn't he?

Thought it would be Montiel, or Marquez or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2011)

ARCE!!!

Mexico! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Tyrese can't sing anymore.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 7, 2011)

mow said:


> 7:30 am for me . I'm just glad I'm gunning the night shift, streaming through our big ass 60inch tv and I'm the only one in the office. now WHERE IS MAH PIZZA PAPA JOHNS?



7:30am... I tip my hat to you, man. The TV sounds awesome though, haha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Tyrese can't sing anymore.



That rendition was 2 fast and 2 furious for you. 

Jaime Fox


----------



## mow (May 7, 2011)

Who do you think is going to get this one Aamir? I dont think it's going to be remotly as easy as everyone makes it sound to be



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That rendition was 2 fast and 2 furious for you.
> 
> Jaime Fox



god dammit man, made me spit my tea all over the keyboard xD


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That rendition was 2 fast and 2 furious for you.
> 
> Jaime Fox






Both those renditions... yeah.


Hohoho! This is looking like an intro from a Rocky movie. LL Cool J coming out with Apollo Creed.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 7, 2011)

My stream died -_- so typical. Any other ones up?

And Moey, I agree that people are being too harsh on Shane. He still has power, handspeed, vast boxing experience and a great coach. The styles may mesh well for him, too...


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

"im gonna knockout you out mama said knockyou out"


----------



## Shadow (May 7, 2011)

Ok somebody seriously needs to give me a serious link otherwise im going to explode


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Personally I feel like this is going to be a great fight. I don't doubt Shane at all, he still has plenty of skill, plenty of power, plenty of speed and plenty of heart. I'm expecting Manny to win but I won't be surprised if Mosley pulls out the stunner.

10 - 1 is crazy and it is disrespectful for a fighter of Mosley's caliber.


----------



## Gunners (May 7, 2011)

Mosley has been crap in his last 2 fights, I will give Pacquiao very little credit for his win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2011)

Manny coming out to Eye of the Tiger with a live singer.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 7, 2011)

I love Pac's entrances. He always chooses unashamedly cheesy tunes, and it always suits him.


----------



## Unbreakable (May 7, 2011)

silversportz.co.uk is working for me


----------



## Sotei (May 7, 2011)

Manny with the Rocky theme and the actual singer walking out with him!


----------



## mumyoryu (May 7, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I love Pac's entrances. He always chooses unashamedly cheesy tunes, and it always suits him.


He should come out to 'sometimes when we touch' next fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

If you don't like cheesy music, you're not filipino.


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

Link removed

channel 5 fellas

Pac not choosing cheesy themes is just wrong. I almost feel like he's about to grab the mic and karaoke xD


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

WHOOOP WHOOOP SUGAR


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

WHOOP WHOOP PACMAN

I'm so split in this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

No one threw a punch. That round was as gay as the last chapter of Ippo.


----------



## Sotei (May 8, 2011)

Very strategic first round. I'm so tense! I feel you Moe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Maybe they're charging their fists.


----------



## Sotei (May 8, 2011)

Oh shit! Pac!!! 



Mosley...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

That knockdown looked like a shove.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2011)

Typical thunderbolt left from Pac. Surprising to see someone as durable as Shane on the canvas...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Mosley looks so wobbly out there.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2011)

Shane seems to be trying the Marquez strategy of backing up and countering, capitalising on Pac's constant aggression. Not working particularly well so far, but if he can walk Pac onto more right hands, he could have a chance.


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

He's waiting for the counter, but he's too just too worried to release one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Call Shane the postman, because he's mailing this one in.


----------



## Unbreakable (May 8, 2011)

Yea, mosley not relaxed at all in there


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

He can give it a whirl but 's he's too fucking tensed up. =/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

I hope Shane manages to win at least ONE round. Sheesh.


----------



## nadinkrah (May 8, 2011)

well, no need to keep watching.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

And stop high fiving each other. Fight, damnit.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 8, 2011)

this fight is borning as hell, i feel sorry for people who pay for fights, when they can just watch it for free on the net


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Such a crap fight it makes direct/indirect effect revision appealing.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 8, 2011)

does anyone know if Kelly won his fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Pavlik won by decision.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

THAT was a knockdown!?!?


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2011)

Push him down while you put your foot on his ahha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Manny has a glass foot.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 8, 2011)

I had hopes for Shane but I guess he took some tips on how to stink up a joint by Mora and Mayweather


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 8, 2011)

if i payed 60 dollars for that i wouldve been pissed. Mosely looked and acted like he didnt want to fight. 4/10


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2011)

Lol at that knockdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

I guess Shane will be happy with just surviving and "knocking down" Manny.

Yeesh...time to retire, Sugar Shane.


----------



## mow (May 8, 2011)

sigh. sigh sigh sigh. Last fight of your life, and this is the performance you give. Disappoint, Shane. =/

Jesus, just compare their faces.


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2011)

Pac dominated too much. Wasn't that exciting :S


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> cool should be fun



i won our bet


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

It's funny that people thought this would be an interesting fight. I'm pleased that an old legend made the distance and scored a _knockdown_ on _p4p1_. 

If Martinez wins big in his next fight he may leapfrog him in the rankings.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 8, 2011)

That was so one-sided. 

I hope people weren't expecting the same Mosley that fought Mayweather. Retirement sounds good right about now.


----------



## Sotei (May 8, 2011)

Money well spent, people want to criticize but that was a good fight, Mosley still has the power to knock a dude out if they're stupid and Manny is not stupid.

Manny tried to win by KO but Mosley isn't some dumb rookie, dude has good defense, he's never lost by KO and in this fight he was knocked down for the 3rd time in his 18 year career.

I don't know how many watched the post fight interviews but Manny said he was having leg problems and his leg was in pain and cramping up so he couldn't move around like he wanted in the earlier rounds.

Shane said he's never felt power like Manny's in his whole career. Now you know why he was so careful and tense to get in there and trade.


By the way, if you thought this was boring, don't even bother watching Pac vs Floyd if it ever happens.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Most people will/would find Mayweather v Pacquiao boring but I enjoy a good clinic.

Also as boring as people say Mosley made this fight part of it is Pacquiao's fault. If your opponent is shelling up going on the back foot because you pressure them, it is your responsibility to bait them with openings. He went on the backfoot against Mayweather didn't stop the fight being a complete stinker.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 8, 2011)

Dont know about that man, I think one of the big reasons that Shane and Manny fought the way they did was because they respect eachother way too much. If Manny and Floyd ever get in the ring it will most definitely be the opposite. Manny will probably try to bring a fight and Floyd will use that against him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2011)

Floyd's been on the backfoot from Manny since 2008. A fight between them won't be any different.


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2011)

Floyd hasnt been relevant the last couple of years.  Atleast with Mosley he has been fighting so much respect to him.  Floyd who? The wifebeater? the guy whose getting sued by everyone?  Boxers BOX..... Mayweather seems to be having fun taking on lawsuits rather than boxers.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Shadow don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## Shadow (May 8, 2011)

<not taking troll bait>  Pacquiao wins nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## sphicentnxaur (May 8, 2011)

For me, that was the most boring match ever. Mosley was such a loser for wanting to hug Pacquiao every minute. He wanted a bromance rather than a boxing match 

The Arce-Vasquez fight should have been the main event! I really enjoyed it


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 8, 2011)

I felt bad for Shane in the 3rd, but in fairness he didn't win a round. The guy got another good payday but didn't deliver the drive to try and win. He may get another bout, but it's definitely all winding down. With Floyd I felt it was Mosley's stamina that was the main issue, with Pacquaio it seemed like speed more than anything else. In both cases though there just didn't seem to be the desire in his actions.

Manny talking about his legs giving him trouble and being a past issue is a bit concerning.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Not really, people always have a bag of excuses for when things don't go their way.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> i won our bet



what do you want me to put in the sig. to bad no knock out happen


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2011)

Gunners, Mosley said in the post-fight interview that he was gun-shy after tasting Pacquiao's power. Not a Pac nuthugger, but to say that Floyd did a better job and Bayless scored the Mosley push a KD ...

dude you are in denial.

While Pac's here dominating a HOF while surviving a car crash and leg cramps your guy out there is slapping women, busy being chased by the IRS and poking security guards.


----------



## sharpie (May 8, 2011)

I knew this fight was going to go the distance but I didn't expect the pace to be so slow.  It was mainly that the guys (or trainers) respected the other guys abilities too much to really pull the trigger.  Manny's speed was great, but he kept the combos to a minimum because they were probably worried about a counter.  Reading how Freddie was talking you could tell he respected Nazim way more than other trainers he went against recently.  

Shane was elusive as hell in that fight too so Manny spent most of the fight chasing him.  Kind of disappointing Shane didn't get more aggressive.  He could of used his right a lot more.  The knockdown kind of put him in turtle mode after that.  Plus he was on the receiving end of some brutal head butts.  

All in all, I was pleased with the fight.   The Arce/Vazquez fight was a great brawl, too.

I think the leg cramp thing was kind of an excuse to soften things up for Shane though.  The interval and plyo stuff he does with Ariza is what makes his energy level so great every fight.  

Depending on how Mayweathers court cases work out, if he gets out of these charges, he's gonna need some money.  So it makes a fight with Manny a little bit more likely.  We'll see if the 100 million demand that Arum pushed out was true or not though.

On a side note, I hope this is the last fight Showtime covers in a while.  I didn't like the way they handled things from start to finish.  At least Gus Johnson didn't go overboard with the hollering this time..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2011)

fucking mosley, trying to hold on for dear life not to get knocked the fuck out by pacman, that fight sucked, people get in the ring with pac and are scared to fight and scared to lose. 

whatever, looks like pac doesn't have a challenger.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2011)

It's worrying how a bit of movement can trouble Pac so much. Marquez gave him a nightmare with backward movement and countering, a battered Cotto was able to frustrate him a little in one of the last rounds by just skipping away and jabbing, and now old man Shane is able to make Pac look a little sloppy and wild by simply flicking out his jab and moving around, which isn't even his usual style. Floyd, who has far better footwork than all of those guys, would surely have a field day exploiting Pac's lack of skill in cutting off the ring. There were times when I was watching Pac lunging in trying to land combinations, and I could just imagine Floyd shooting the counters that Shane simply couldn't land. The straight right and left hook would be on full display. 

Then again, some people argue that Floyd's legs aren't quite there anymore, due to his more rooted style against Shane and Marquez. The last time I saw Floyd moving around a lot was against Hatton, and that was back in 2007...but anyway, he's not exactly 'old' yet, and I bet he can still utilise decent movement.

Surprising to see Shane on the canvas, even taking his age into consideration. He's a tough guy. That's the thing about Pac -- he has flaws, sure, but he has a habit of landing that one special punch that changes the flow of a fight. Even a defensive master like Floyd can get hit, and I wonder what would happen if Pac dropped him with one of those arrow-like left hands...

Gah, useless even thinking about a fight that simply refuses to happen.


----------



## Sotei (May 8, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Floyd hasnt been relevant the last couple of years.  Atleast with Mosley he has been fighting so much respect to him.  Floyd who? The wifebeater? the guy whose getting sued by everyone?  Boxers BOX..... Mayweather seems to be having fun taking on lawsuits rather than boxers.






So true, don't forget... "The thief" as well. Didn't he go steal jewelry from one of his girlfriends? 

Mayweather = 




Gunners said:


> Not really, people always have a bag of excuses for when things don't go their way.




Pac has never made excuses and if you heard the commentary early on, all they talked about was Manny's lack of movement. They kept saying that this was very unusual for Manny to not move around as much.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 14, 2011)

is anybody gonna watch andre ward vs arthur abraham tonight?!


----------



## mumyoryu (May 14, 2011)

Damn it all...theyre replaying Pac-Mosley before the fight lol


----------



## mumyoryu (May 15, 2011)

AA thoroughly outboxed again. Ward's jabs and quick combos kept him off, didn't really need to get on his bike


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Not really, people always have a bag of excuses for when things don't go their way.



Ecept, you know, him having leg cramps is a physical possibility.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Ecept, you know, him having leg cramps is a physical possibility.


Yeah because excuses are unrealistic.


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yeah because excuses are unrealistic.



Huh?

It's not an "excuse" if you were physically incapacitated. Or more like, it is, but why is it a bad thing.

He made Shane go into survival mode. Something Floyd was incapable of doing. If Shane tried to catch Pac as much as he tried to with Floyd, he'd have gotten hit just as much. 

Or not, considering that he would've been KOd. 

It's basically sour grapes.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 15, 2011)

Pac haters gonna hate


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2011)

> Huh?


There's nothing to go ''Huh'' about, your response was moronic. Excuses are supposed to be realistic otherwise no one would accept them. Pointing out that leg cramps are a possibility adds nothing to post other than stating the obvious. 



> It's not an "excuse" if you were physically incapacitated. Or more like, it is, but why is it a bad thing.


It is an excuse when you exaggerate your physical problems and use it to defend short comings in other areas. 



> He made Shane go into survival mode. Something Floyd was incapable of doing. If Shane tried to catch Pac as much as he tried to with Floyd, he'd have gotten hit just as much.
> 
> Or not, considering that he would've been KOd.
> 
> It's basically sour grapes.


I don't really see why it would be sour grapes, Pacquiao looked like Swiss cheese in his fight with Shane, putting that aside I wouldn't really care if he had a more impressive victory against Shane.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 16, 2011)

only 5 more days left till  hopkin vs pascal fight


----------



## mow (May 16, 2011)

^ srsly looking forward to that one. So much bad blood.


----------



## Aokiji (May 17, 2011)

Gunners said:


> There's nothing to go ''Huh'' about, your response was moronic. Excuses are supposed to be realistic otherwise no one would accept them. Pointing out that leg cramps are a possibility adds nothing to post other than stating the obvious.



You seemed to act as if he's making shit up. Which is why I said that, meaning that it's stupid to pretend that every excuse is just an attempt to distract from your failures, when it's possible that, you know, that he really had a cramp that day.  

It's like calling Mayweather breaking his hand an "excuse".



Gunners said:


> It is an excuse when you exaggerate your physical problems and use it to defend short comings in other areas.


 
Yeah or maybe he isn't exaggarating it. i don't understand that school of thought, being a liar unless proven otherwise.



Gunners said:


> I don't really see why it would be sour grapes, Pacquiao looked like Swiss cheese in his fight with Shane, putting that aside I wouldn't really care if he had a more impressive victory against Shane.



It's sour grapes because he won the fight easily.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 17, 2011)

. Messed up.


----------



## Punpun (May 17, 2011)

Leonard acted like a jerk in the movie The Fighter.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 19, 2011)

I'm hearing rumours about Marquez/Pacman 3 in the works...what do you guys make of that fight? I guess a trilogy was always inevitable when considering their past encounters. I'm much more interested in this than I was for the dull Clottey/Marg/Shane matches.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 19, 2011)

Definitely excited for it; im not getting why some people are complaining about the weight though, they're both about the same size and come about the same weight at fight night. JMM may be getting old but he can still bang, and hopefully the fight (if it comes through) is just as exciting as the last two


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2011)

i don't want that


----------



## Gunners (May 20, 2011)

Pacquiao's recent selection of fights have been substandard and I don't think people are criticising him as much as they should be. 

Marquez- Showed that he is ineffective above 140lb ( Mayweather was crucified for taking this fight) 

Mosley- Draw, One sided loss. 

Margarito- Win ( over a cab driver), brutal loss. 

Clottey- Controversial loss

What's most saddening about these victories is that they receive more recognition than his wins before De La Hoya.
_______


> You seemed to act as if he's making shit up. Which is why I said that, meaning that it's stupid to pretend that every excuse is just an attempt to distract from your failures, when it's possible that, you know, that he really had a cramp that day.
> 
> It's like calling Mayweather breaking his hand an "excuse".


I am speaking as though he making things up or stretching the truth. 

That being said you need to choose your words more carefully, in this situation the cramps in his legs is being used to excuse his poor performance. Your problem is me questioning the legitimacy of his injury so it would be more appropriate for you to say 'It is stupid to pretend that every excuse is not legitimate'. 



> Yeah or maybe he isn't exaggarating it. i don't understand that school of thought, being a liar unless proven otherwise.


I have a billion dollars, 1 wife who is beautiful beyond measures and 10 mistresses who equally beautiful. Prove that I am lying. 

It's not a hard school of thought to understand Aoikiji, outside of court trials people are less willing to give people the benefit of the doubt because the consequences of your judgement being wrong are insignificant. 



> It's sour grapes because he won the fight easily.


Why would it be sour grapes? If I had a vendetta against Pacquiao the performance alone would give me enough grapes that I wouldn't have to moan about them being sour. Pacquiao himself believed his performance was poor.
___________


			
				Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Sugar Ray Leonard reveals some sad stuff about his past. Messed up.


I saw this a few days back and it really doesn't surprise me. In situations like that the coach essentially has control over the youths' future which puts them in a situation where they can abuse their power. 

Sometimes I wonder if the parents know about these things but turn a blind eye or hush their child when they try to mention it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2011)

At least Pac has been fighting...unlike SOME people.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2011)

yeah, paq is still fighting (even if the fights are shitty), wonder if mayweather is gonna show any rust when he finally fights again?


----------



## mumyoryu (May 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What's most saddening about these victories is that they receive more recognition than his wins before De La Hoya.


Do they really? I always thought his best win was the first against Barrera...thats the general public/media for you 

Also I disagree that Marquez is ineffective 140+; we just havent seen enough of him at the weight to make a solid judgement. To add on to that, Mayweather has a style that gives JMM problems (slick, just as good a counterpuncher, quick hands); see the Chris John, Casamayor, Norwood, Gainer fights. He likes come-forward fighters as much as Pac does


----------



## Gunners (May 20, 2011)

He should really stick to boxing, boxers being stupid isn't exactly a surprise but it is a bit embarrassing when they are in positions that require intellect. 



> Do they really? I always thought his best win was the first against Barrera...thats the general public/media for you


Yes, they promote his fights based on him moving up in weight not his dominant victories over HOFs. That is essentially reflected in majorities view on him, I've come across countless of people in awe of his victories over Clottey and Margarito but dismissing or being completely unaware of his victories over Morales, Barrera, Solis and Marquez.



> Also I disagree that Marquez is ineffective 140+; we just havent seen enough of him at the weight to make a solid judgement. To add on to that, Mayweather has a style that gives JMM problems (slick, just as good a counterpuncher, quick hands); see the Chris John, Casamayor, Norwood, Gainer fights. He likes come-forward fighters as much as Pac does


Against good Welterweights Marquez should be ineffective. His frame is too small for the weight class, if he puts on the added weight he would become sluggish. 

He could likely beat some of the fighters at 147lb because some of the fighters nowadays are crap. A competent Welterweight would dominate him.


----------



## Sotei (May 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He should really stick to boxing, boxers being stupid isn't exactly a surprise but it is a bit embarrassing when they are in positions that require intellect.



It's a religious belief, it has nothing to do with intelligence.

Personally I don't believe in religion or Jesus or any of that mythological none sense but I don't judge people that do. I'm sure Pac knows full well the benefits of condoms but his religious views keep him from advocating the use. This has nothing to do with intellect but everything to do with beliefs.


----------



## Aokiji (May 21, 2011)

Never understood why Christians being against condoms is supposed to be irresponsible, yes it's true that people not using em during sex potentially helps venereal diseases, but you ignore that when actually following their "advice" you wouldn't get venereal diseases because you only do it with one person in your lifetime.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 21, 2011)

manny is a 5 percenter for a guy who is as "religious" as he is he sure cheats on his wife alot


----------



## Sotei (May 21, 2011)

I want Pascal to whoop Hopkins' ass!


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Couldn't find a stream but apparently Hopkins is taking Pascal to school and there were two missed knock downs.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 22, 2011)

Bhop got it, the kds looked like slips IMO; there was a big slippery ad in the middle of the canvas

And lol, Jim Lampley got all choked up when Bhop won


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 22, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I want Pascal to whoop Hopkins' ass!



bhop schooled him lolz


----------



## Sotei (May 22, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> bhop schooled him lolz




I like Hopkins, don't get me wrong but his comments towards McNabb kind'a irked me enough to want to see him lose.

Anyway, it was a good fight, Hopkins completely dissected Pascal. If Pascal would have more boxing savvy he would have knocked Hopkins out. He had Hopkins in trouble twice during the fight, once early on and once late in the fight.

Hopkins on the other hand never seemed to get Pascal in any real trouble but he had the young buck on his heels the whole fight. Pascal couldn't really figure Hopkins out and Hopkins kept getting in his head all fight.

Unlike previous Hopkins fights, which he turns into boring clinics, this was a clinic with much entertainment to be had.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2011)




----------



## sharpie (May 22, 2011)

Kind of a sloppy fight.  That ref sucked.  Pascal threw crazy rabbit punches in the clinches and never got a warning...  Plus the cheesy kidney punches from Hopkins and the knockdown/slip call in the 10th.

Hopkins did a great job controlling the pace.  Using that jab to keep outside early and tying him up when Pascal started scrapping.  

But Pascal doesn't box well..  He just waits and saves his strength till the end of the round, scraps and looks busy, and tries to get the points his way.   This strategy is useful because of his endurance.  Which is why he waits till late in the round so he can catch his breath between rounds.   It was frustrating as hell watching him do this with Dawson last year...

Congrats to Hopkins on making history.  He really got in Pascals head with the antics.  Had to laugh at Pascal trying to one up with the push ups after the fight lol.  B-hop might have been a little too hopped up on the win talking about Bute or Dawson though, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2011)

He mentioned those names before schooling Pascal. You got to give the man props, seeking the biggest challenge out there, fighters like him really are a dying breed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2011)

Hopkins is great. A 46 year old man still schooling young dudes is amazing.


----------



## Id (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like Mayweather will be fighting Ortiz this September.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

Bradley is ducking Khan hard.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2011)

From a financial point of view what he is saying makes sense, if he loses against Mayweather or Pacquiao he can always fight Khan. If he loses against Khan he will not be able to fight Pacquiao or Mayweather. 

I would do the same thing in shoes. I wouldn't be surprised if Arum has promised Bradley a fight with Pacquiao anyway seeing as there has been talks of him signing with Top Rank once his contract with Garry Shaw expires.

Chances are he will be Pacquiao's next opponent, whilst Mayweather will possibly fight Khan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2011)

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr has a world title.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr has a world title.



not as good as he dad was but not bad.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez Jr has a world title.



he should fight sergio martinez


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2011)

Chavez Jr is crap, he was another fighter who was spoon fed a title. Hopefully he gets fed to the lions soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2011)

Martinez would kill him.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 7, 2011)

it too bad he didnt take after his pops o well


----------



## Id (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncle Bob will make sure Chavez Jr. keeps winning easy fights.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mayweather vs Ortiz is actually a pretty damn good fight on paper. Ortiz can take a punch and can dish out some really good punishment. If Mayweather thinks this fight will be easy, he's in for a big surprise, I wouldn't be shocked if Ortiz hands him his first loss.

Chavez Jr. is a scrub, Sbik came in at the right weight while Jr. came in 15 pounds heavier and he hardly got past him. Sergio Martinez would destroy Jr. and I'd be more then happy to see that.

Khan fighting Zab Juda as well, gonna be an interesting fight, I think Khan has a suspect chin but Juda is just to crazy and inconsistent.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 8, 2011)

Floyd, just stay retired. This has become ridiculous. 

As for Khan/Judah, that could be interesting, yeah.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2011)

There is nothing ridiculous about fighting Ortiz, outside of Pacquiao ( who is scheduled to fight Marquez) it is the best fight to be made at Welterweight.

Judah I see knocking Khan out.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 12, 2011)

if its 1 thing i cant wrap my head around is how the hell is cotto and cintron ranked ahead of sergiy dzinziruk at jr middleweight


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-lDZhnxAwS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2011)

If nothing else Haye is selling the fight.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2011)

Ortiz fighting Mayweather?

lol. I remember when he knocked out Vivian...kinda sad because I know him.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2011)

Sadly Wlad will jab him till he is tender then knock him out with a straight right.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Sadly Wlad will jab him till he is tender then knock him out with a straight right.



dont be so sure


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2011)

Wlad is going to pizzaface Haye.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wlad is going to pizzaface Haye.



do yu wanna sig bet on it?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 19, 2011)

Haye hasn't exactly looked great during his heavyweight fights...he had an exciting but wild affair against Barrett, an unimpressive attempt at pot-shotting with Valuev (although he apparently broke his right hand during the fight?) and a sloppy match against the faded Ruiz which was apparently due to lack of proper sparring beforehand. (I'm not even going to bother counting the farce between him and Harrison.) He looked great against Bonin, but even Harrison has been able to stop Bonin.

I haven't seen much of Wlad, but he seems to have decent technical ability and he uses his height and reach to full effect. He apparently has good power, too, so that will be bad news for someone with a leaky defence and questionable chin like Haye. I don't know who will win, but I think Wlad is rightly the favourite.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Haye hasn't exactly looked great during his heavyweight fights...he had an exciting but wild affair against Barrett, an unimpressive attempt at pot-shotting with Valuev (although he apparently broke his right hand during the fight?) and a sloppy match against the faded Ruiz which was apparently due to lack of proper sparring beforehand. (I'm not even going to bother counting the farce between him and Harrison.) He looked great against Bonin, but even Harrison has been able to stop Bonin.
> 
> I haven't seen much of Wlad, but he seems to have decent technical ability and he uses his height and reach to full effect. He apparently has good power, too, so that will be bad news for someone with a leaky defence and questionable chin like Haye. I don't know who will win, but I think Wlad is rightly the favourite.



wlad also has a suspect chin


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jun 25, 2011)

alexander for the win


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 25, 2011)

edit - nvm ill just wait till someone uploads Alexander-Matthy on youtube lol

Also apparently Montiel is back in style with a TKO3 over Nehomar Cermeno. Missed that one but good on him, Cermeno is no pushover. Ill wait too see that youtube too lol


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone rooting for Haye tonight?


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> alexander for the win



Fuck Alexander, Mathysse got robbed. Alexander was running like a bitch and was fading fast, had that fight gone 12 rounds he would'a got his bitch ass KOed.




Federer said:


> Anyone rooting for Haye tonight?




Haye is only good for talking shit, Klich gonna jab him to death and knock his ass out with a devastating straight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y-IezKRfLF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2011)

yeesh, Haye looks ripped as fuck, Wlad aint far behind either. 

Gotta love the brit fans


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

fellas, do share links for the stream when the fight starts. dnake


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jul 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> Anyone rooting for Haye tonight?



not at all let the best man win


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

rooting for klitschko



hd stream from veetle.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2011)

Haye SHOULD win, just overall more talented.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 2, 2011)

Large list of streams pulled from Budweiser Boxing forums. Im not sure which ones will be streaming Klit-Haye though, other than boxingguru which Fran already posted

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tower of the Hand









here

here

Tower of the Hand

Antonio Pedroza

Antonio Pedroza

here

Berlusconi bitching again.





Tower of the Hand

here


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

the undercard fights were GREAT

20 mins till haye and klitschko kick off =) can't wait.


----------



## Rampage (Jul 2, 2011)

Booooooom dis is it


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

Boooooooo! David Haye pussying out!


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2011)

lol haye is a joker!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2011)

Finally he comes out


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 2, 2011)

So just as haye comes out my stream decides to fuck up. <_<


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 2, 2011)

So just as Vlad comes out it lags again. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUcking Veetle.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

It's going down!!!!!


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

Vlad came out like Drago, all in red.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

Great opening rounds, on the edge of my seat here.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

it's on free tv for me!!!!

Haye is in top, top form


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

fucking hell, Haye's defense might crack by a punch, but he doesnt let a follow up happen. look at thereplay when he was at the  ropes!

EDIT: he seems like he's running out of steam, but likewise Wllad. Haye needs to get in faster and counter on those jabs


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 2, 2011)

Wlad is winning this.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

All Hayes is doing is running. He's pissing me off.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

I dont know Seng, Wlad seems desperate at moments. Haye's obviously waiting for the one punch


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 2, 2011)

I hate Wlad's style, so I want Haye to win, don't really like him either tho'


pretty meh so far


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

doubt this will go past 10


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 2, 2011)

mow said:


> I dont know Seng, Wlad seems desperate at moments. Haye's obviously waiting for the one punch



I don't know I see Haye being more desperate to pull a KO but it isn't working. I think he underestimated Wlad's dodging/blocking and backpedaling.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

I think thye both underestimated each other. Doubt Wlad thought Haye will be alive till now, or that he'd be upping the defence like he was the first few rounds. The problem is that Haye needs to step the fuck in, like you said, Wlad's backpedaling is saving his life right now

loads more exiting that any Wlad fight, that's for sure

edit: those "slips" are fuckign weak tho =/


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 2, 2011)

Aye. I'm hoping for a big change of pace on the 12th round.

(Hopefully Wlad wins this)!


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

Klitschko brothers unify all the belts


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 2, 2011)

Badass.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 2, 2011)

Deservedly won by Vlad. Just a question for you guys, who would have you given the 3rd & 4th rounds too?


----------



## kagegak (Jul 2, 2011)

YYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH ALL BELTS


----------



## Federer (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted a knockout, but still I'm glad Vlad won.


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2011)

Unanimous, not surprised to be honest. Knew it will go the full distance. That jab just kept haye at bay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't watch boxing
I watched this match cuz of the hype

imo, boring as fuck 

too much pussying around by Haye. I know, it's tactic, but for fuck sake, go on the offense for more than 10 sec  a round


----------



## little nin (Jul 2, 2011)

That was fucking shit. Haye man, I was rooting for you as well. Too much lip, not enough boxing. 

Question, did he want to retire this year or next year?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 2, 2011)

Apparently Haye is claiming that he broke his toe in the lead-up to the fight?


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

Haye... Blah,blah,blah... talk some more shit jerk off. Talked all the shit in the world and when it came down to it, came with a losers strategy.


Congrats Vlad! He was the better fighter!


----------



## Godot (Jul 2, 2011)

The right person won. The commentator I was listening to tried to make this out as a 'close fight' near the end. It wasn't.



Dream Brother said:


> Apparently Haye is claiming that he broke his toe in the lead-up to the fight?



excuses, excuses...


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

Now Haye is claiming all the pre-match talk was just bait and trying to be the sportsman.
And injuries.

lol adamrooth slaying the referee.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 2, 2011)

don't know why people are happy Wlad won, its not a good thing. unless that guy really has fans? lol

Haye and his trainer with the excuses lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2011)

Haye's toe was injured though, showed it on camera. Shouldn't have hyped it though.

Haye losing is gay for heavyweight boxing, not good for boxing at all.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2011)

started it out super good, wilted after the 5th round. Haye fucked him self over by not amping the offensive


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2011)

You can ignore the toe injury, that makes a difference, can't deny it BTW not a Haye fan, like Klitschko.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm happy Vlad won. What's bad for boxing is shit talking individuals who can't fight worth a shit. I could careless if dude had a broken toe, if you can't fight at 100% cause of a toe... then don't fight. Excuses are for losers and Hayes is a loser.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2011)

technical boxers are just as fun to watch as infighters, especially when they're matched up against infighters like this time. i enjoyed the match thoroughly.

and yeah the lipservice, meh.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 2, 2011)

Fran said:


> technical boxers are just as fun to watch as infighters, especially when they're matched up against infighters like this time. i enjoyed the match thoroughly.
> 
> and yeah the lipservice, meh.



The thing is, Haye isn't actually an infighter. (Although I can see why people would think that he is, due to his emphasis on power and knocking people out). Haye is actually a counter-puncher who does his best work on his back foot -- he's sort of a mid-range guy who can box and slug. The problem is that you have a massive problem if you're trying to counter-punch someone who has a significant size/reach advantage and knows how to use it very well. Haye couldn't win using his usual tactics, so he tried to lunge in and fire off short bursts to close the big gap. That's not really his usual style (he used it against Valuev and had mixed success) and Wlad could see it all coming, so all he did was back-pedal and lean back, and Haye fell short again and again. This was more like two technical types where one guy was trying to change his style to compensate for the physical disadvantages, and he failed. 

I definitely agree that technical fighters can be great to watch. (Although this particular match was a little disappointing.) 

Most boxing fans had Wlad as the favourite, so it was always going to be a surprise if Haye pulled it off. His only real chance was to KO Wlad, but he simply couldn't connect enough. (And to be fair to Wlad, he took a few right hands quite well, if I remember right.)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 2, 2011)

About the motherfucking time David Haye finally shut up (Apart from his fucking toe injury excuse )

Wlad's jabs really controlled the whole match and Haye isn't doing any shit at all expect going down with soft slips. At least the ref scored a knock-down against Haye even if it was obviously not. 

David Haye, you're no Ricky Hatton, Lennox Lewis or Prince Naseem. You're just a cocky  friend. 

3 years......Finally it ends now....:ho

Congrats, Wlad, you still kept the family honour....


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 2, 2011)

Haye has apparently taken a pic of his toe injury:



His comments on Twitter:

'Broken toe 3 weeks ago, meant I could shoot right hand like I'm used to. '

'No way I could pull out after so many fans paid their hard earned money. I believed I could still win. Klit fought me great, credit to him.'


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 2, 2011)

Hernan Marquez TKO3 vs Edrin Dapudong; good job by Hernan

Barros-Caballero about to start, great timing 

Barros walking out to RJJ's Can't Be Touched lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2011)

Haye spent more time on his knees in that fight than a Bangkok hooker.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 3, 2011)

David Haye wants a rematch? 



No way, silly boy, no way.....


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2011)

God Haye vs Klitshko was a boring match.


Looking forward to Zab vs Khan.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

It would've been better if it was a 20 rounder or something, the way they were fighting anyway, all that aggression pre-fight...NONE of it showed during the fight.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Where would you guys rank Klitschko after yesterday's fight, top 20 of all heavyweights? 

His style is not eyecatching, but if you can dominate the rest of the game with it, why change? Weak era?


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

I really can't say, not the hugest of boxing fans but I appreciate the explosiveness of the sport. Would you say in 10 or 20 years people will look back on him and talk about him and his bro in the same breathe as other greats?

From the outside looking in it's a weak era...


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, he does have the WBA, WBO, IBO, IBF belts, who knows, if Vitali loses in the future his title, Wladimir might challenge that boxer and unify pretty much all the important world heavyweight titles. 

As the only man in the heavyweight boxing history, no?


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah I know it's utter dominance . He would have to be remembered for that achievement but boxing at the moment is losing the hype, heavyweight is anyway I guess. Media focusing elsewhere! Pretty sure if his bro lost then he would immediately challenge that boxer, I thought that's how their contracts were made? (my bro's word not mine )

I don't know about the only man to ever do that, I'm no expert here .


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2011)

Its hard to rank them, since there is no one there to fight. HW division is at an all time low, outside the Klitschkos.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Well, he does have the WBA, WBO, IBO, IBF belts, who knows, if Vitali loses in the future his title, Wladimir might challenge that boxer and unify pretty much all the important world heavyweight titles.
> 
> As the only man in the heavyweight boxing history, no?


Vitali would have to lose his next fight for that to happen. Within the next 6 months Wlad will drop a lot of those fights. Sanctioning fees and different mandatory fights.



> Where would you guys rank Klitschko after yesterday's fight, top 20 of all heavyweights?


I'd have them in my top 20 but that isn't exactly impressive. 



			
				little nin said:
			
		

> I really can't say, not the hugest of boxing fans but I appreciate the explosiveness of the sport. Would you say in 10 or 20 years people will look back on him and talk about him and his bro in the same breathe as other greats?


No, they will always be remembered as good heavyweights in a crap division. The fact that one got KOed by a D level fighter and the other got TKOed by a faded Lennox doesn't help.



			
				Sotei said:
			
		

> I'm happy Vlad won. What's bad for boxing is shit talking individuals who can't fight worth a shit. I could careless if dude had a broken toe, if you can't fight at 100% cause of a toe... then don't fight. Excuses are for losers and Hayes is a loser.


I'm not a Haye fan but comments like that succeed in annoying me. It's incredibly moronic to say ''He can't fight worth a shit'', he actually did a pretty good job slipping Wlad's jab the problem lied in his reach disadvantage, it essentially made it impossible for him to counter the jab after slipping it as he'd essentially have to lunge in. This gave Wlad enough time to step back or tag him with a right. 

If he 'couldn't fight worth a shit' he'd have been knocked out. 

With regards to his broken toe show some consistency. 


			
				You said:
			
		

> I don't know how many watched the post fight interviews but Manny said he was having leg problems and his leg was in pain and cramping up so he couldn't move around like he wanted in the earlier rounds.


You didn't question why Pacquiao took the fight even though his leg was apparently in pain and cramping up. 

That being said I don't really give a shit about Haye's alleged toe injury. He was always going to get whipped that way.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Well, he does have the WBA, WBO, IBO, IBF belts, who knows, if Vitali loses in the future his title, Wladimir might challenge that boxer and unify pretty much all the important world heavyweight titles.
> 
> As the only man in the heavyweight boxing history, no?



Actually it is about time those 2 got in the ring together.  I bet deep down they both want the match up just someone in the family is stopping them.  This would be the big match for the Heavyweight and it would be the 2nd most wanted dream match behind MAyweather vs Manny


----------



## Fran (Jul 3, 2011)

little nin said:


> Yeah I know it's utter dominance . He would have to be remembered for that achievement but boxing at the moment is losing the hype, heavyweight is anyway I guess. Media focusing elsewhere! Pretty sure if his bro lost then he would immediately challenge that boxer, I thought that's how their contracts were made? (my bro's word not mine )



With the exception of Lennox Lewis who retired immediately after the Vitali fight, their collective 5 losses have been avenged by one another.

Vitali: Corrie Sanders, Ross Purrity

Wladimir: Chris Byrd, Lamon Brewster (avenged his own loss)


. . . And poor Samuel Peter who gets clobbered by both of 'em.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2011)

They need to fight each other in order to drum up any interest in the division now. Too bad their mom won't let them.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QB6sEOsEaVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]QB6sEOsEaVg[/YOUTUBE]



Whats going on with Gorilla Productions, why are they constantly flagged?

They make the absolute best videos.


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PtqwgtlCW-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2011)

mayweather vs pacquiao;

pacquiao's agreeing to all of mayweather's stupid conditions (drug test etc). 

looks like this fight is going DOWWWNN

and pacquiao's gonna put mayweather in his grave.


----------



## Federer (Jul 9, 2011)

What happens if Mayweather puts the Pac man to his grave? 

I bet he won't wanna have a rematch if that happens, somehow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2011)

Ortiz will KO Mayweather anyway.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 9, 2011)

Fran said:


> mayweather vs pacquiao;
> 
> pacquiao's agreeing to all of mayweather's stupid conditions (drug test etc).
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed that either team doesnt come up with another stupid stipulation. Theres still the chance that the Mayweather team disagrees with the Bobfather's choice in a "neutral organization" for the tests though, or they could have a problem with the purse split, etc. 



PWill-Lara, Rios-Antillon in about an hour...Hope Tall Paul still has the fire to fight, he doesnt seem very motivated now talking about retiring in after a few more fights. He should try to push for a Mayweather or Pac payday before he retires lol


----------



## Sotei (Jul 9, 2011)

Damn, Shimoda got knocked the fuck out! Too bad, he was doing good but burned himself out early.


Sergio Martinez is my boy but P-Will is still a beast though, I hope he takes it to Lara.


Pac and Mayweather, seems like it's finally going down... although, I hope Ortiz whoops on Mayweather's sorry ass first.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 9, 2011)

Rios Antillon did not disappoint, lol

PWill looking bad and Lara looking good so far

edit-I take back PWill looking bad, this looks like the same old Williams, Lara is just good, and is boxing circles around him. Pretty crazy how similar Lara's style is to Guillermo Rigondeaux. Rigo looks like he has more pop though. Its kinda like JMM and Ricardo Lopez both very similar styles with Finito having more pop


Wow....homebrew decision for Williams...bs


----------



## Sotei (Jul 10, 2011)

Paul got gifted! Lara got robbed!  I love P-Will but Lara got fucking robbed.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2011)

Fran said:
			
		

> mayweather vs pacquiao;
> 
> pacquiao's agreeing to all of mayweather's stupid conditions (drug test etc).
> 
> ...


Condition*s*, and etc. suggest that there are more onerous terms on Mayweather's end of the agreement. The last time I checked it was just the drug test against Manny's desire for ring size and 7 mil fine for every pound he comes in over the limit. 

Pacquiao isn't going to put Mayweather in his grave, he had problems pinning Shane and Cotto down when they decided to move away from him. Unlike those two Mayweather is actually good at fighting on the backfoot. 


			
				Federer said:
			
		

> What happens if Mayweather puts the Pac man to his grave?
> 
> I bet he won't wanna have a rematch if that happens, somehow.


Why wouldn't he rematch him. Mayweather's one controversial win he rematched the guy straight away. Pacquiao waited years to fight Marquez again after their draw, then waited years to fight him after his split decision win. Precedence only goes against one man in this equation.


----------



## sharpie (Jul 15, 2011)

This Wolak/Rodriguez fight on ESPN2 right now is friggin brilliant!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Ortiz will put Mayweather to the grave.


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2011)

I am trying to play out Ortiz vs Floyd in my head. It really comes down if Floyd has his legs or not. 

I don't think his Philly Shell can stand up to Ortiz offense.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

Look at his fights against Southpaws, he doesn't bother with the shoulder roll, he goes with the high guard and he will beat Ortiz up.


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2011)

Khan vs Zab predictions nao!

I have Khan winning, via late stoppage.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

I have Zab winning by KO.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2011)

I honestly dont know. This is fight that will define where both boxers will go to, and i think it will be a very close decision bout


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Jul 23, 2011)

zab for the win


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2011)

HandSpeed1993 said:


> zab for the win



I think you're going to be eating those words mate. A KO for khan if he keeps up this work rate/pressure.

EDIT : holy shit.

EDIT:EDTI: body shot. No cock punch. Fuck wow what a body blow. that right totally rocked him


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

Zab Zab Zab Zab Zab, smh.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol smh 

Khan dominated


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2011)

lol amir khan owned. 

Britain wins


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that was a strange ending.

It looked on the beltline for me...not a low blow. Hard to tell, I'll need to see the replay again. Either way, I think Judah didn't look particularly keen on staying in there. He lost every round.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2011)

Nah, for me it was pretty clear, curving upper cut to the body that was half way between the upper belt line and exposed midsection. Unless Judah had his dick tied to the belt line, that was a clear body blow.

Like you said, Judah looked outgunned from the get go, and for everything that mattered, Khan hit and boy did he hit fast

Cue the assassination of Timothy, jump to 147, fight with someone in that weight, then mayweather


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

Mayweather Khan would be brilliant but im sure Khan will get annihilated


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2011)

honestly, I dont think so. Let's see how his condition is when fighting Ortiz, then we can talk about it with actual parameters


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet his been slacking, he has not fought in nearly year and half, im sure his conditioning has reduced. Hope im wrong for someone who uses his legs alot might be a problem.


----------



## Id (Jul 24, 2011)

For what its worth, the punch was on the belt line. Regardless, to my greater surprise. This was a completely one sided fight.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 24, 2011)

Khan owned Zab like I thought he would. Regardless if Zab found jesus or not he's still full of shit, excuses, excuses every time he loses. Khan got him right on the "Z", unless his balls are above his cock and hang from his belly button then dude is just full of shit.


I've said it before, Ortiz has all the skill and power necessary to beat Mayweather, Mayweather may be supremely talented but he's in for a world of pain plus he's a coward, let's not forget that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 24, 2011)

To be fair, Floyd isn't a coward in the ring. When he gets hurt he doesn't hide or run...he comes back fighting, and punishes the other guy. Just because Floyd is highly defensive, a lot of people get fooled into thinking he's a fragile dancer in the ring, but he can stand his ground and put genuine sting into his shots if need be. Mosley almost decked him, and Floyd instantly went up a gear and dominated every other round. 

Ortiz has youth on his side, and he has speed and power, but he gets hit far, far too much even against B level people. Floyd will embarrass him, unless he's seriously deteriorated since his last match. 

As for Khan/Judah, I agree with you guys. I watched the replay a few times, and it was a legit body blow, albeit by a small margin. Judah was losing every single round, and Khan was having his best round of the fight, so Judah seemed to look for a way out. He was probably hoping to buy time to recover or get a point taken away from Khan, but the ref wasn't buying it.


----------



## Id (Jul 24, 2011)

Ortiz has serious power, backed by good speed. But their are huge holes in his defense, and he tends to walk an opponent down. Maidana, and recently Berto's fight proved the fact. 

He is way to confident in his toughness, and yet I don't see Floyd decking this kid. He is too tough. Floyd going to give him a boxing lesson, and walk away with a UD.

I will not be surprised if Ortiz connects with a punch with equal force as Mosley. But its clear that Ortiz only chance of winning is via K.O.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2011)

Crackhead sr is at it again.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2011)

lol what did he do now?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been catching fights on HBO lately, but haven't shown up to this thread til now. 

Any fights this weekend?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pIaQD4QJhso[/YOUTUBE]

Floyd's mentality is basically 'lol at this fight'. 

Ortiz, on the other hand, would rather fight Kellerman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2011)

Ortiz puts Kellerman to sleep in 5.


----------



## Id (Jul 28, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]pIaQD4QJhso[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Floyd's mentality is basically 'lol at this fight'.
> 
> Ortiz, on the other hand, would rather fight Kellerman.



That was a sweet Kellerman/Ortiz face-off.


I believe Floyd was spot on when he states, that watching the fight, and being in a fight against him is two completely different perspective points. 

When you realize that you are losing 4 rounds strait, with little successes you will get discourage, and feels pressured.

Yet honestly, the only way you can discourage Ortiz, is if he is losing in a trading contest. This kid can be down on all rounds, he will still gun to take your head off.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 29, 2011)

Ortiz just doesnt really seem the trash talking type; that was painfully awkward, Floyd was just laughing it off lol.

I hope someday we get to a see a Face Off with Mayorga, that'd probably be as ridiculous as any Face Off with Hopkins in it, as unlikely as it is


----------



## Id (Jul 29, 2011)

It will only be funny if the Boxer can understand what Mayorga is saying. So he can go through the emotional stages from angry-to strait raging.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 29, 2011)

Good Face Off between Ortiz and Mayweather, you can see the over confidence in Mayweather and Ortiz's humbleness through out. Mayweather didn't seem like his usual jerk off self, he didn't talk the type of shit I'm used to, guess when we get closer to the fight he'll start spouting off at the mouth. I really want Ortiz to knock the taste out his mouth and puts his ass to sleep in 8, torturing him for 7. For all the talent Mayweather may have, he's just a bitch at heart.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2011)

Your posts are starting to irritate me. I doubt he will start talking trash to Ortiz as it would fuck with the kids head most of the fighters he has mouthed off to have been around the block long enough not to take it to heart in the event that they lose. 

To say he is a coward or a bitch at heart is the height of stupidity and a clear sign that your hatred for the man prevents you from being objective. I doubt you would have the cajones to lace up a pair of gloves and spar someone so to read you calling a professional fighter a coward is funny. To say he is a bitch at heart is also pretty funny he is a fighter who had to take a knee when he broke his hand but continued the fight to win by decision, stood in front of mosley for 10 rounds after getting rocked in the second, rematched castillo straight away after his controversial win. That isn't the sign of someone who has the 'heart of a bitch'.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 30, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Your posts are starting to irritate me. I doubt he will start talking trash to Ortiz as it would fuck with the kids head most of the fighters he has mouthed off to have been around the block long enough not to take it to heart in the event that they lose.
> 
> To say he is a coward or a bitch at heart is the height of stupidity and a clear sign that your hatred for the man prevents you from being objective. I doubt you would have the cajones to lace up a pair of gloves and spar someone so to read you calling a professional fighter a coward is funny. To say he is a bitch at heart is also pretty funny he is a fighter who had to take a knee when he broke his hand but continued the fight to win by decision, stood in front of mosley for 10 rounds after getting rocked in the second, rematched castillo straight away after his controversial win. That isn't the sign of someone who has the 'heart of a bitch'.




lol, dude you nut hug Mayweather so hard it isn't even funny. I give Mayweather some props, I know he's supremely skilled and I know if he wanted to, he could be the greatest but the guy is a bitch. That Mosley fight was a joke, Mosley rocks him and backs off... what the fuck is that shit? Have you seen Mosley fight? When in his career has he ever backed off after hurting another fighter? Never. That fight was a payday fight, nothing more nothing less. My opinion of Mayweather is my own and I could give a shit if you like it or not.

I don't really care if my posts irritate you and I really find it amusing how you assume I wouldn't get in the ring with someone. I was in kickboxing for most of my life and got in the ring with plenty of people. I never backed off from anyone and yeah I lost, it's part of the game, you fight the best, you fight people that are considered better then you, you take that challenge to prove something to yourself. Mayweather is a bitch, he's about money first and foremost and proving to the world and himself that he's the best, second.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 30, 2011)

Watched a Contender fight last night between Peterson and I think it was Cayoa??? Coyoa?? I cannot remember his name.  

Nonetheless, I switched to the fight after watching the end of the Braves-Marlin's game.  

As I got up to go get a Jameson-Coke, I could hear the punches landing while in my kitchen.  I got back and watched the the remaining 7 rounds.  It was a good fight.  A lot of good solid hits and combos traded back and forth.  Peterson finally wore him down and got to k.o.  Good fight all around.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 2, 2011)

Sotei said:


> lol, dude you nut hug Mayweather so hard it isn't even funny. I give Mayweather some props, I know he's supremely skilled and I know if he wanted to, he could be the greatest but the guy is a bitch. That Mosley fight was a joke, Mosley rocks him and backs off... what the fuck is that shit? Have you seen Mosley fight? When in his career has he ever backed off after hurting another fighter? Never. That fight was a payday fight, nothing more nothing less. My opinion of Mayweather is my own and I could give a shit if you like it or not.
> 
> I don't really care if my posts irritate you and I really find it amusing how you assume I wouldn't get in the ring with someone. I was in kickboxing for most of my life and got in the ring with plenty of people. I never backed off from anyone and yeah I lost, it's part of the game, you fight the best, you fight people that are considered better then you, you take that challenge to prove something to yourself. Mayweather is a bitch, he's about money first and foremost and proving to the world and himself that he's the best, second.



Typical pactard from ESB.  

This Pac vs May debate is probably one of the few tardwars were both side are the scum of the earth.

But flomos are still far worse, as of now.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Ortiz puts Mayweather to sleep. No problem.


----------



## Sotei (Aug 4, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Typical pactard from ESB.
> 
> This Pac vs May debate is probably one of the few tardwars were both side are the scum of the earth.
> 
> But flomos are still far worse, as of now.





What's ESB? 

To be honest, I started out being a fan of Mayweather... but I kind'a hate shit talkers. I usually gravitate to humble fighters/athletes, I don't mind confident fighters like Sergio Martinez, P. Will, Coto and so on but I can't fucking stand over confident jerk offs like Mayweather.


----------



## Id (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 5, 2011)

I think people are writing Marquez off too quickly. He's no longer at his best, and Pac is of course doing much better than him, but Marquez should always be a difficult style match up for him.


----------



## Id (Aug 5, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I think people are writing Marquez off too quickly. He's no longer at his best, and Pac is of course doing much better than him, but Marquez should always be a difficult style match up for him.


Yo! Dreamer!

I've been wanting to ask you. Naseem Hamed vs Hector Macho Camacho @130.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 5, 2011)

Heya X,

I've seen a lot of Hamed footage, so I know his style and abilities well -- unfortunately, I haven't seen much of Camacho, so I can't really assess that fantasy fight. From what I did see, Camacho looked very quick, and he had some nice movement around the ring. I wasn't particularly struck by him, though -- Hamed, on the other hand, always grabs my attention. He just has a very odd style...leaping uppercuts, switching stances, counters while swaying back, shots from all angles. Speed, power and agility. I'm not sure if even a prime, motivated Hamed could have beaten the Barrera he faced, though -- Barrera boxed beautifully on that night. Really nice display of jabs, combinations and general countering. I think the speed also troubled Hamed. 

I'll have to watch more of Camacho...


----------



## Kirito (Aug 7, 2011)

So where's my 2 minute Floyd vs Ortiz 24/7 trailer?


----------



## Jarheadtard (Aug 7, 2011)

*Stallone winning Boxing Hall of Fame Award Back In December 2010*

Do any of you think he really deserved it?


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ortiz puts Mayweather to sleep. No problem.



keep dreamin


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 7, 2011)

Id said:


> Manny is going blast Marquez sky high. And this is comming from a huge Marquez fan.



yeah right you aint no marque fan juan manuel marque is a true warrior.theres no way pacman can beat him easy.people thing just because mayweather beat him easy that manny can do the same? i dont think so.any whos it will be a good fight i just hope marquez doesnt get robbed again:ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2011)

Pacman puts Marquez to sleep. No problem.


----------



## Id (Aug 8, 2011)

Deesnutz said:


> yeah right you aint no marque fan juan manuel marque is a true warrior.theres no way pacman can beat him easy.people thing just because mayweather beat him easy that manny can do the same? i dont think so.any whos it will be a good fight i just hope marquez doesnt get robbed again:ho



You have to look at the facts. Because of his age, he is slowing down, and becoming more vulnerable evident by the Kastidiz, and Diaz fight. And then you have him jump nearly two weight classes again, to meet with Manny. The extra weight serves only to slow him down. 

Manny on the other hand, is now used to fighting WW, and has carried himself just fine. The only real game changer that I can spot, is if Manny still comes in with those cramp problems. Those cramps plagued him in the Mosley fight, and limits his mobility disabling his trade mark in-n-out darting.


----------



## mumyoryu (Aug 13, 2011)

Mares-Agbeko card on 

- Was a good fight barring the low blows and terrible ref...


----------



## Id (Aug 14, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Mares-Agbeko card on
> 
> - Was a good fight barring the low blows and terrible ref...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_FT_kc0wyY&playnext=1&list=PL71A0F66180B0CD5C[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mumyoryu (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess they recognized Abner's skill for nut shots long before anyone else did 

Seriously though he needs to work on those body punches


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

So...Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Id (Aug 14, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> I guess they recognized Abner's skill for nut shots long before anyone else did
> 
> Seriously though he needs to work on those body punches



No nuts, no glory.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched a few clips of the Mares/Agbeko match, and I'm amazed at the referee's performance. Just...wow.


----------



## Id (Aug 15, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I watched a few clips of the Mares/Agbeko match, and I'm amazed at the referee's performance. Just...wow.



The ref clearly protected Mares. I am thinking they are going to build him up, to sell a big fight with Nonito, so they can sell it to the Filipino/Mexican market.

There have been talks of a Nonito vs Mares showdown before the fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So...Kimbo Slice.



Kimbo has always been a good puncher...it's everything else that sucks.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I watched a few clips of the Mares/Agbeko match, and I'm amazed at the referee's performance. Just...wow.



Rematch.


----------



## mow (Aug 22, 2011)

thank fuck the IBF stipulated a rematch...


----------



## Deesnutz (Aug 26, 2011)

where did you find that pic?!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think the argument was staged though I can understand Floyd lashing out on him. Most people who say things like ''You should never disrespect your father'' have respectable fathers which makes words like that easy to say. 

It's a bit difficult when your father used you as a shield to prevent getting shot, beat your mother and went to prison for drug trafficking.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 28, 2011)

Since when do cuts count as meanigful victories.  I always considered them like DQ wins. I mean it's not like your opponent is actually out.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

I always saw them as a TKO victory. If you pummel your opponents face to the point that they cannot see any more or it becomes dangerous for them to continue fighting that is just as good or better than landing a 'lucky punch' that completely starches your opponent.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, but the damage was only cosmetic I thought. I mean it's not like for example Vitali would've passed out of blood loss if they had not stopped the fight would he. Maybe I am underestimating how bad a cut can end up if untreated but it's not like brain damage or anything.

Also, usually, cuts are involuntary, I mean there really is no way you induce a cut intentionally. You can hit someone hard and they will get starched more the harder you hit. With cuts, you could hit someone flush multiple times and a cut probably won't happen but you throw that jab that for some reason induces a would.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

> Yeah, but the damage was only cosmetic I thought. I mean it's not like for example Vitali would've passed out of blood loss if they had not stopped the fight would he. Maybe I am underestimating how bad a cut can end up if untreated but it's not like brain damage or anything.


You are underestimating the damage that can happen if a cutgoes untreated. Blood carries Oxygen, cells die without oxygen. If a fighter has a cut over his eye and it gets worse as the fight continues they can actually risk blindness. 

Also it isn't only cosmetic. If the cut is in a location that doesn't obscure vision, it usually continues but if blood is dripping into the fighters eye they cannot see meaning they get hit with more flush shots. 



> Also, usually, cuts are involuntary, I mean there really is no way you induce a cut intentionally. You can hit someone hard and they will get starched more the harder you hit. With cuts, you could hit someone flush multiple times and a cut probably won't happen but you throw that jab that for some reason induces a would.


The first opening maybe, but using Vitali as an example, Lennox targeted that eye the moment it opened up. That being said, what you intend to do is irrelevant, that's like saying a knock down shouldn't count if the fighter only went down because he was off balance.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Since when do cuts count as meanigful victories.  I always considered them like DQ wins. I mean it's not like your opponent is actually out.



Depends where the cut is though. If it's on the cheek then who the fuck cares. If it's on the eye or near the eye, we have a problem.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't think the argument was staged though I can understand Floyd lashing out on him. Most people who say things like ''You should never disrespect your father'' have respectable fathers which makes words like that easy to say.
> 
> It's a bit difficult when your father used you as a shield to prevent getting shot, beat your mother and went to prison for drug trafficking.



Mmm yeah I understand you.

But still. Floyd Sr., even though he's a crackhead, still deserves some credit for who Floyd is today.


----------



## Id (Aug 31, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ablWRC0bBQU[/YOUTUBE]



All thats missing, is Guile yelling "Flash Kick", and a few other sound effects.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KJjNJvzQXUU[/YOUTUBE]


This channel has the best boxing highlights on Youtube. No frills or music; just what matters.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2011)

^thanks. reps.

Marquez being interviewed with the Pac in Manila. Both saying nice things, smh.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 3, 2011)

Wouldnt be wise for Marquez to talk smack in Pac's home country especially when they gave him such a warm welcome, and Pac...he's just Pac, hes gonna be nice either way . At most I think theyre just gonna exchange verbal jabs and thats it, and maybe JMM talk some trash while hes not around Pac. 

Some are saying JMM's training in the P.I. for abit to psyche himself out in "enemy territory", I guess that isnt working out so well lol. He's just trying to stay fit


----------



## Sotei (Sep 4, 2011)

So, why does Floyd always go on about his money? Like, we give a shit about how much money he has. There's something psychologically wrong with him. Odds are against Ortiz but man I can't wait to hear Mayweather's excuses if Victor whoops his stupid ass.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 5, 2011)

I found 50 cent and Floyd's little skit of using cash as phones a little gay.


----------



## Id (Sep 5, 2011)

I find Floyd wanting to throw Ortiz in his dungeon naked, even gayer. 

[YOUTUBE]gVQT6PCPbfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2011)

Talking on the phone with cash was immature, in the sense that I would do shit like that at age 10 or 11, talking about throwing Ortiz in a dungeon is exactly what the Boondocks was getting at in that Ganstalicious episode. People's homophobia does not coincide with their actions. 

Regardless of him being a man child he is going to whip Ortiz when they step in the ring. That being said this is a good outing for Ortiz, if he loses it is against Floyd and providing he does well enough he can gain exposure, if he gets embarassed he still has options available and won't fall all the way down the ladder. If he wins (Unlikely), he has a rematch and/or a potential fight with Pacquiao to look forward to.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope Ortiz comes in guns ablazing for all 12 rds like he did for Berto, whether its a good strategy or not I dont think he has a choice, lol. He obviously cant box against Mayweather and hopefully he doesnt try to pull that like he did against Peterson...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2011)

If he goes in guns blazing he will get stopped.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 5, 2011)

Mayweather don't have the power to knock Ortiz out. Berto has power and he rocked Ortiz with rock solid hits and Ortiz took'em and came back at him fearless. Mayweather wishes he had Ortiz or Berto's power. If Mayweather wins, it'll be by majority decision.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 6, 2011)

I think we all know how this goes. May UD.

I have a feeling May vs Pac (PLEASE MAKE THE DAMN FIGHT) will play out like SRL vs Duran part 2. May taunts Pac, Pac says 'no mas' in Filipino ... hoping the actual fight doesn't happen that way.

In other news, who's good for Berto? Khan? I find Khan a little overrated.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mayweather don't have the power to knock Ortiz out. Berto has power and he rocked Ortiz with rock solid hits and Ortiz took'em and came back at him fearless. Mayweather wishes he had Ortiz or Berto's power. If Mayweather wins, it'll be by majority decision.



When your as defensively liable as Ortiz, eating counter after counter, he could get stopped. Mayweather is a huge step up in class for Ortiz. 

Ortiz is tough and has good recovery, but Mayweather isn't going to let him punch without paying for it. I suspect a Mayweather TKO.

If Mayweather gets a straight knockout, that would be very impressive.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mayweather don't have the power to knock Ortiz out. Berto has power and he rocked Ortiz with rock solid hits and Ortiz took'em and came back at him fearless. Mayweather wishes he had Ortiz or Berto's power. If Mayweather wins, it'll be by majority decision.


Berto does not hit that hard and you're vastly underestimating his punching power. He hits hard enough and if he continues to land crisp accurate shots the ref will wave the fight off.

Also do you think the fight will be a draw on one of the score cards? Or did you mean to say Unanimous decision.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 6, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I have a feeling May vs Pac (PLEASE MAKE THE DAMN FIGHT) will play out like SRL vs Duran part 2. May taunts Pac, Pac says 'no mas' in Filipino ... hoping the actual fight doesn't happen that way.



Pac giving up in the middle of the fight? I definitely don't think that's going to happen. He could lose, sure, but I can't imagine him giving up. In fact, it's the opposite -- Pac is one of the most persistent guys around, with a real fighting spirit. We haven't seen it much in recent years, as his fights have been quite one-sided, but we really saw it in the Morales and Marquez matches. (Hopefully it surfaces again against Marquez in the upcoming third fight.) Not only that, but Floyd rarely taunts at all...he might do something like that now and then, but he's never done anything even close to Leonard's clowning against Duran. Floyd is very business-like in the ring. 

I think the fight will go like this -- Floyd is frustrating Pac with his defence and skills, picking him off at range early in the fight. Pac keeps coming and firing those rapid combinations, though, and at some point in the early rounds he catches and stuns Floyd, just like Shane and Judah managed to do. Floyd reacts by taking it up a gear and trying to fight fire with fire, as he's surprisingly done in the past, and at this point I'm not sure what happens. Once Floyd goes to that level, other guys usually wilt and back off, and Floyd just takes rounds from that point on. I have a feeling that Pac will come back just as strong, though, and we might actually get some good action and trading. Whoever takes control at that critical moment will probably maintain that control for the rest of the fight.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 6, 2011)

^- I can see that happening and if it does that would be pretty epic. Would live up to the hype, bring more people to boxing, and maybe relieve the frustrations of the pactards and flomos around the world , unless of course the fight goes to a disputed decision.

Both Pac and Mayweather are two stubborn dudes (ego), I honestly don't believe either would even consider quitting during a fight


edit - Also, just rewatched PDL vs Broner last night, since PDL is taking on Gamboa this week. It didnt seem as much of a robbery as I thought it was at first, was pretty close and could've gone either way.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 6, 2011)

Footage of Floyd's training today: Best Austin segment EVER.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 6, 2011)

I just hope Ortiz wins.


----------



## Id (Sep 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Berto does not hit that hard and you're vastly underestimating his punching power. He hits hard enough and if he continues to land crisp accurate shots the ref will wave the fight off.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Sotei (Sep 7, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *Berto does not hit that hard* and you're vastly underestimating his punching power. He hits hard enough and if he continues to land crisp accurate shots the ref will wave the fight off.
> 
> Also do you think the fight will be a draw on one of the score cards? Or did you mean to say Unanimous decision.




Yeah, I meant UD, my mistake.


Harder then Mayweather. Mayweather has all the skills in the world but power isn't really one of them, his power is slightly above average. This fight will not be a walk in the park for Floyd.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol "You're literally talking to a tree, bro"  quote of the year.

Honestly, people should learn what literally means.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2011)

> Yeah, I meant UD, my mistake.
> 
> 
> Harder then Mayweather. Mayweather has all the skills in the world but power isn't really one of them, his power is slightly above average. This fight will not be a walk in the park for Floyd.


He hits hard enough. How many opponents have you seen walk through Floyd's punches?  Mosley who has a more proven chin that Ortiz had his trainer threatening to throw in the towel. 

As things stand, I see Ortiz as a sloppy fighter who has a punchers chance in the first 4 rounds. Once Floyd gets settled he will start landing at will and it will be a walk in the park for him. Ortiz isn't known for his defence, he isn't known for his ability to adapt and he isn't known for his ability to persevere when things aren't going his way. On paper it is a good fight for Floyd, in reality Ortiz isn't fit to carry his jockstrap.



Aokiji said:


> Lol "You're literally talking to a tree, bro"  quote of the year.
> 
> Honestly, people should learn what literally means.


Metaphor inside of a metaphor.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He hits hard enough. How many opponents have you seen walk through Floyd's punches?  Mosley who has a more proven chin that Ortiz had his trainer threatening to throw in the towel.
> 
> As things stand, I see Ortiz as a sloppy fighter who has a punchers chance in the first 4 rounds. Once Floyd gets settled he will start landing at will and it will be a walk in the park for him. Ortiz isn't known for his defence, he isn't known for his ability to adapt and he isn't known for his ability to persevere when things aren't going his way. On paper it is a good fight for Floyd, in reality Ortiz isn't fit to carry his jockstrap.
> 
> ...




You really like Mayweather don't you? Have you seen his last fights? Who has he knocked out? Hatton? Was that the last guy he actually KOed? Took him like 10 rounds to do it, don't quote me on that, I'm not looking this shit up, going of off memory here.

One thing is being a fan, another is reality. Floyd couldn't KO Marquez, who had moved up two weight classes, was physically drained and over matched in every possible way. Floyd even came in 15pounds over the agreed weight for the fight and still couldn't get a KO even though he dominated the shit out of the fight. How can you expect him to actually KO Ortiz after that performance?

I know Ortiz's defense is suspect but the fighters that have actually put him down are fighters known for their power. Floyd isn't known for his power, he's known for his quickness and supreme defense, to expect a KO against Ortiz is delusional fanboyism.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2011)

> You really like Mayweather don't you? Have you seen his last fights? Who has he knocked out? Hatton? Was that the last guy he actually KOed? Took him like 10 rounds to do it, don't quote me on that, I'm not looking this shit up, going of off memory here.


There are people who don't like Mayweather who feel he will stop Ortiz so get the fuck out of here with that shit. Hatton is a more proven fighter than Ortiz and was undefeated going into the fight, so what if it took him 10 rounds to stop him. 


> One thing is being a fan, another is reality. Floyd couldn't KO Marquez, who had moved up two weight classes, was physically drained and over matched in every possible way. Floyd even came in 15pounds over the agreed weight for the fight and still couldn't get a KO even though he dominated the shit out of the fight. How can you expect him to actually KO Ortiz after that performance?


Lol at 15lb. He was 2lb over the agreed fight. Did you even watch the fight or are you regurgitating shit you have read on a boxing forum? If you saw the fight you would realise that if he decided to put his foot on the gas pedal he would have stopped Marquez. 

He schooled him, 12 rounds to 0 on one of the score cards. 



> I know Ortiz's defense is suspect but the fighters that have actually put him down are fighters known for their power. Floyd isn't known for his power, he's known for his quickness and supreme defense, to expect a KO against Ortiz is delusional fanboyism.


Stop lying, Berto is not known for his power and put Ortiz on his ass. It doesn't matter if he is known for his power because, as I said before, he hits hard enough. When people think of Ali don't think of his sickening power but he has stopped guys like Fraizer and Foreman. 

At the end of the day they are trained boxer, they land cleanly on their opponent it is going to hurt, as the rounds pile up Ortiz will get tired. It's not delusional fanboyism, it is the words of someone who knows more than you.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the only forum I frequent smart guy. I saw the fight, I paid for it and the commentators stated the fact that he came in at around 15 pounds over the agreed weight and he even took a cash penalty for it. 2 Pounds you say? Why would he take a fucking cash penalty for 2 measly pounds?

Berto not known for his power? What the fuck are you on man? Crack? Or have you taken too many hits to the fucking head? So let me get this shit straight, Berto who has won what, 28 fights, 22 by KO isn't known for his power? Holy shit, please do tell what Berto is known for.

Your arguments are ridiculous and full of Mayweather nuthuggery, I don't think Mayweather can KO Ortiz by the same token Ortiz's chances of winning the fight aren't very high. I want Ortiz to win, that doesn't mean I think he will. Stop getting your fucking panties in a bunch when someone expresses a little dislike of Mayweather.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2011)

Boxing is basically like RPGs, because may isn't pac, he could never stop Ortiz.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2011)

> This is the only forum I frequent smart guy. I saw the fight, I paid for it and the commentators stated the fact that he came in at around 15 pounds over the agreed weight and he even took a cash penalty for it. 2 Pounds you say? Why would he take a fucking cash penalty for 2 measly pounds?


The fight was at a catch weight of 144lb, he weighed in at 146lb. A 5 year old could tell you that the difference is 2lb not 15lb. If you're talking about fight night weight, he wasn't actually weighed fight night nor does it matter. 



> Berto not known for his power? What the fuck are you on man? Crack? Or have you taken too many hits to the fucking head? So let me get this shit straight, Berto who has won what, 28 fights, 22 by KO isn't known for his power? Holy shit, please due tell what Berto is known for.


When you're trying to be a condescending prick have a leg to stand on. The first 15 or so fights of a fighters career are against cans. First 28 fights of Mayweather's career he won 20 by KO, not far away from 22, those knockouts actually included legitimate names like Hernandez, Corrales and Manfeddy. 

It's established that Berto is a HBO hype job, the fact that you refer to him as a puncher based on his record makes me laugh as it shows you judge your opinion by skimming boxrec. 



> Your arguments are ridiculous and full of Mayweather nuthuggery, I don't think Mayweather can KO Ortiz by the same token Ortiz's chances of winning the fight aren't very high. I want Ortiz to win, that doesn't mean I think he will. Stop getting your fucking panties in a bunch when someone expresses a little dislike of Mayweather.


Review how this whole thing started son. My initial response to you was tame, you became a rude little shit, talking about fanboyism and delusions and then try claim that I am the one with an issue. Unlike you, I realise that brute force isn't the only way to stop a fighter, it isn't 'nuthuggery' (as you so eloquently put it), people who don't even like Mayweather feel he has a good chance at stopping Ortiz.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 8, 2011)

> The fight was at a catch weight of 144lb, he weighed in at 146lb. A 5 year old could tell you that the difference is 2lb not 15lb. If you're talking about fight night weight, he wasn't actually weighed fight night nor does it matter.



I was talking fight night weight. It does matter, c'mon man, you claim to know boxing and you sit there saying a 15 pound difference doesn't matter? You saw the fight you could see the difference in size, you're right he didn't get weighed fight night, he refused, the commentators talked about the difference in size and that's what I remember. I have the fight on my DVR still, I record all the fights.



> When you're trying to be a condescending prick have a leg to stand on. The first 15 or so fights of a fighters career are against cans. First 28 fights of Mayweather's career he won 20 by KO, not far away from 22, those knockouts actually included legitimate names like Hernandez, Corrales and Manfeddy.



I'm not a big Berto fan but the hand speed and power are evident just by looking at him fighting. Sure the first couple fights are bullshit fights to get noticed and get shots but you still gotta have power to knock motherfuckers out. KOs don't just happen by chance, if you're in the ring you're a boxer and you've been training, KOs are KOs, power is needed for that to happen. When most of your wins are by KOs there's a reason for that.



> Review how this whole thing started son. My initial response to you was tame, you became a rude little shit, talking about fanboyism and delusions and then try claim that I am the one with an issue. Unlike you, I realise that brute force isn't the only way to stop a fighter, it isn't 'nuthuggery' (as you so eloquently put it), people who don't even like Mayweather feel he has a good chance at stopping Ortiz.



I don't need to review it, I deal with Mayweather fanboyism all the time, in person not on the fucking internets and I guess I've been conditioned by most fanboys of his to get annoyed at their stupidity, it's like they try to be Floyd. 

By the way, I never said brute force is the only way to stop a fighter, I've clearly stated that if Mayweather wins, it would be by UD and my main point was that May just doesn't have enough power to KO Ortiz. If May gets him by TKO or KO, I'll be fucking surprised.

Anyway, I apologize for my harsh wording, not really my intention to insult. We'll talk after the fight. Saturday there's some good fights happening, enjoy.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2011)

> I was talking fight night weight. It does matter, c'mon man, you claim to know boxing and you sit there saying a 15 pound difference doesn't matter? You saw the fight you could see the difference in size, you're right he didn't get weighed fight night, he refused, the commentators talked about the difference in size and that's what I remember. I have the fight on my DVR still, I record all the fights.


Then he didn't breach his contract. I said his fight night weight didn't matter because it was a breach of his contract. Him coming 2 'measly' pounds over the Welterweight was a breach of his contract for which Marquez was compensated for. 



> I'm not a big Berto fan but the hand speed and power are evident just by looking at him fighting. Sure the first couple fights are bullshit fights to get noticed and get shots but you still gotta have power to knock motherfuckers out. KOs don't just happen by chance, if you're in the ring you're a boxer and you've been training, KOs are KOs, power is needed for that to happen. When most of your wins are by KOs there's a reason for that.


Most of his wins are by KO because most of his opponents are lower level opposition. I explained this to you in my previous post and I didn't say KOs happened by chance so don't throw that shit in to try and make it look as though you have a semi-decent argument. 


> I don't need to review it, I deal with Mayweather fanboyism all the time, in person not on the fucking internets and I guess I've been conditioned by most fanboys of his to get annoyed at their stupidity, it's like they try to be Floyd.


Right a Law student trying to be like Floyd, again get the fuck out of here with that shit. 


> By the way, I never said brute force is the only way to stop a fighter, I've clearly stated that if Mayweather wins, it would be by UD and my main point was that May just doesn't have enough power to KO Ortiz. If May gets him by TKO or KO, I'll be fucking surprised.


My mistake I meant brute force isn't the only way to stop a fighter.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 10, 2011)

Any stream link for Vitali vs Adamek?


----------



## Matariki (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, well. Props to Adamek, he fought like a lion.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2011)

Great fight. And yeah, love the grace and sportsmanship shown by Vitali at the end too.
That was a great watch.

I think we're heading into Vitali's last ever fights.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 10, 2011)

Vitali... dominant. Good effort Adamek.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2011)

> "I want to knock David Haye out. And I can do that. I'm serious."



Vitaliiiiiiiiii, do it.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2011)

I mean how could you resist the chance to go toe-to-toe with Haye?


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

It was a one way traffic, pretty much expected.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 11, 2011)

Gamboa! Put in some work. Dude is the next super fighter, great defense, power, speed, ringsmanship. Ponce De Leon is a good fighter, he should be happy about the head butt causing that cut, Gamboa was getting ready to knock his head off in the later rounds. Good fight.


----------



## Id (Sep 11, 2011)

Floyd said:
			
		

> friend [Ortiz] had a man rubbing on him, a man massaging him.


[YOUTUBE]zwkH-La-moA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

I pretty much expected Vitali to win.

Watched Gamboa vs Ponce De Leon on TV. Not entertaining sorry. Props to De Leon though.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 12, 2011)

This guy will knockout Klitschko brothers, just wait and watch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hF1-RsxElk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wiChMA8F1Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRW093RFao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

nah i'd go for kimbo slice

he's actually aiming for 200 lbs pro


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn I was at the Klitschko vs Adamek fight...It was brutal to watch ;/ Felt like Vitali could pretty much end the fight whenever he wanted. I think the crowd cheering was the reason Adamek lasted so long...he looked semi concious in the last round.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I pretty much expected Vitali to win.
> 
> Watched Gamboa vs Ponce De Leon on TV. Not entertaining sorry. Props to De Leon though.




Gamboa vs De Leon wasn't exciting but you can see Gamboa's skill, dude can box, he's pretty damn complete. In the interview he said he was prolonging the fight to the later rounds cause he wanted to prove to the critics that he could go further into rounds if he had to.

He said he wanted to get a late round KO but the cut on De Leon spoiled it.

It was a boring fight though I've seen a lot more exciting Gamboa fights.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 15, 2011)

Kirito said:


> nah i'd go for kimbo slice
> 
> he's actually aiming for 200 lbs pro



UFC thread is over there ------->


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 16, 2011)

#money team


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 16, 2011)

*Anyone want to put money on the fight we can pay pal that shit.*


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 16, 2011)

If Ortiz knocks Mayweather down atleast once, he's won for me.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 16, 2011)

Ortiz gonna shock the world. Mayweather will have excuses... a shit load of them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Mayweather goes to sleep in the 5th. No problem.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 16, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Ortiz gonna shock the world. Mayweather will have excuses... a shit load of them.



It's funny because this is so true. haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2011)

Mayweather got shook and had to resort to throat grabbing. 

Ortiz is in his head. This is done.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

Hahh Floyd. I wonder if you'll do that with the Pacman.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope Ortiz wins.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 17, 2011)

Hoping for a great match.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2011)

This should be a good fight. 

Thia fight will be close I think.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Hoping for a great match.



Floyd? Great match? 

I'm rooting for Victor, but Floyd takes this.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



true colors? 



will be watching the fight. whoever wins this fight HAS to face Pacquiao early next year, may 2012. if floyd wins then this is his chance to prove himself. after all, his legacy isn't complete without the pac's name mentioned in it.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>






Yeeeeeaaaaaah... there's a reason why I call Mayweather a bitch.

Anyway,

Fight: Ordered!

I'm ready to watch the undercards and getting more hyped up by the minute for that main event! IT'S GOING DOWN!!!


*FIGHT NIGHT!!!*


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Victor Ortiz*

The fight is going down tonight. Place your bets.

I personally think the smart money is on Mayweather but Ortiz seems awfully hungry for this win so I wouldn't count him out.

Here are some highlights from Floyd: Streams for anyone that wants to watch.

Here are some from Ortiz: Streams for anyone that wants to watch.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 17, 2011)

, much?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably go with Mayweather but not with much confidence because Ortiz is dangerous.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The fight is going down tonight. Place your bets.
> 
> I personally think the smart money is on Mayweather but Ortiz seems awfully hungry for this win so I wouldn't count him out.
> 
> ...




Thread merged into this one, with the poll retained.


I'm with Money.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone know any livestreams ? I would pay for the PPV but my mom won't let me.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Undercards right now on the Audience Network. Direct TV channel 500, I'm in Miami though, don't know if it's channel 500 for everyone else.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2011)

Might watch...


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 17, 2011)

pumped for this fight


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love to watch it, but staying up until 4:30-5am is rough, especially when this probably won't be a particularly competitive match.


----------



## No.1Moose (Sep 17, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I would love to watch it, but staying up until 4:30-5am is rough, especially when this probably won't be a particularly competitive match.



I know...... UK is pissed


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

Stream @ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



boxingguru.eu



for anyone still looking. Card is starting at 6pm PST/9pm EST, so fairly soon. Looks like they're replaying 24/7 in the meantime

Victor's gotta leave it all in the ring, don't care whether he gets koed, tkoed, w/e. If he puts on a good show its a win/win for him


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

If he can put Floyd down for the first time in his career and puts on a great show, it's a super win for Victor. I don't care if Floyd wins by decision, I just want to see him bloodied up and falling down, he just talks so much shit. I've never wanted to see a fighter get his ass kicked so badly.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

<3 Trash-Talk


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2011)

Any streams for the fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

MORALES


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

Aw yeah just got back in time for Morales after dropping my friend off somewhere lol


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Old man Morales is starting to take it to that young pup.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Morales' feint punch is always so awesome.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Morales' feint punch is always so awesome.



That was great.

Morales is a legend, but I don't like seeing him fight so far past his prime...when fighters do that it usually doesn't end well. That being said, he's doing surprisingly well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

This kid is still 100 years too early to be fighting El Terrible. Getting that cut worked in there.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

DAMN!!! That kid looks fucked up in the face! The cuts on Morales eye look really bothersome.

Excellent fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

That look looks horrible on Cano. He can't stop Morales' right hand at all anymore.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Cano's corner needs to just stop the fight. That poor kid looks horrible... Haha, looks like they listened to me. 


Morales. Heart. Experience.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

EL TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 17, 2011)

It's encouraging to know Ortiz has put all his opponents to the canvas atleast once....


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

It's CANELO time!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Canelo looks like Blake Griffin and has a Raiders logo on his trunks. This dude is awesome.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

Cortez....

Looks like Mayweather is using the trunks he "had made just for the Pacquiao fight"


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Canelo not fighting at all like his usual self.  Beat Gomez ass Canelo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Floyd looks soft.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice and primed for Victor's tree branches


Alvarez starting to open up now


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

That damn Mexican Ginger! Canelo!!! 

Gomez was gonna get destroyed but the ref stepped in waaaaaay to fast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Good finish. Gomez was done.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 17, 2011)

The hell was that...a participation medal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Ortiz at 164 today? Damn.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

*FUCKING HYPED!!! C'MON ORTIZ!!!*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2011)

Links anybody?


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Links anybody?




Someone put up a link in the previous page. Check, it was under a spoiler tag.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

Mayweather! *_clap clap.. clap clap clap_*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2011)

COME ON ORTIZ!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2011)

50 cent...really...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2011)

Floyd looks like a Halloween cow.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't watch the damn fight ... every stream I go to lags or makes my PC stop ... I have no choice but to go to BLH ... 

Who's winning so far?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 17, 2011)

Mayweather doesnt even look like hes trying


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Man Otiz is getting schooled.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather up 3 on my card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Floyd is, but this announcer is seriously sucking Mayweather's cock.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather winning on points. Harold Letterman has it going 2 rounds to 1 for Mayweather.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Announcer:  Mayweather is so sexy.  I think he should be called BLack Widow cause mmm MM MMMMMmmmm  he looks so delicious.  Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

So um May is winning and that's it right?

We HAVE to have the megafight in May 2012.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL! OUCH!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuckin bullshit!


----------



## Sine (Sep 18, 2011)

holy shitttt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

MAYWEATHER YOU BITCH !


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

MONEY TEAM NIKUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

why what happened


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

What a fucking cunt man.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2011)

Old ryoma so much for Ortiz stopping him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2011)

...What the hell?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

what just happened????


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmm, that was kind'a cheap ass shit by Mayweather. Ortiz did that head butt, it was bullshit but Mayweather caught dude completely off guard while Ortiz was apologizing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow he was taking it in round 4 and everything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

What the fuck, ref didn't say shit.

Joe Cortez is a fuckin bitch.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

So Mayweather won by bullshit.   Ahahahahahahahahahahaha.  I would love to see the explanation of this AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

oh so joe cortez is refereeing?

expected a fixed fight, that mofo should gtfo a boxing ring if thats the case


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

what the fuuuck??

seriously ref?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 18, 2011)

Protect yourself at all times hahahah


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't wait till Pacman ruins his career


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

ffs, now Ortiz fans actually have an excuse now..


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2011)

It looked like a sucker punch while Ortiz was looking at Cortez...

Sigh. I'm sad to say that I'm not surprised.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, that was some bullshit. Everyone of the commentators on HBO are fucking disgusted and so am I. No fucking sportsmanship from the bitch Mayweather.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather with the cheapshot bitchass victory like the coward he is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Protect yourself at all times hahahah



Better keep that rep sealed


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

WAIT WHAT? WHY DID MAY WIN?

i mean sure i expected him to win, but how exactly did it happen? it's still the damn 4th round


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

Seriously Mayweather? wtf??


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 18, 2011)

What a bitch move


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather won because Joe Cortez is a homo.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz got what he deserved, you don't try outhustling a veteran, the headbutt was intentional so why did he deserve any respect.

What excuses do you have Sotei?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

HE'S DODGING QUESTIONS !


----------



## Fireball (Sep 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Better keep that rep sealed



I don't like Mayweather but this shit was too funny.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather pretty much admitted he did it dirty


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

oh shit floyd getting MAD. lmao


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL.

Merchant.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

THAT WAS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 18, 2011)

This is unreal


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2011)

Floyd is acting like a complete imbecile. He's far, far worse than usual...what on earth is going on with him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Merchant would kick the shit out of Floyd.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Omg you don't talk to an interviewer like that you ass.


----------



## December (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL Mayweather.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

To all the people saying it was intentional, WHY THE FUCK WOULD HE BE SO APOLOGETIC ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

Seriously, i dont know whats worse, Mayweather being cheap or the ref being terrible


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Ortiz got what he deserved, you don't try outhustling a veteran, the headbutt was intentional so why did he deserve any respect.
> 
> What excuses do you have Sotei?



Oh shit, Gunner here to defend his coward!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Omg you don't talk to an interviewer like that you ass.



that guy plays devil's antagonist on purpose 
but what a short fuse mayweather has


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

i wanted floyd to win, but this isnt; enough.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2011)

Protect yourself at all fucking times. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 18, 2011)

Bob confirmed for alpha as fuck. "I wish I was 50 years younger so I could kick your ass"

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

The headbutt WAS intentional. Victor was frustrated, and that lunge was obviously as intentional as Floyd's bitch flick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Merchant won the event.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

larry being a g


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 18, 2011)

No wonder people hate this guy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

My rundown of the fight.

Refs a Pussy, Mayweathers a Cunt, Ortiz was clumsy.

Ugh I don't want to see anything having to with boxing this shit just has me pissed.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 18, 2011)

one cheap shot deserves another, I suppose.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

it's confirmed, he did say "box on" Stop hating now, thank you.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2011)

lol pacquiao would have him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

This shit is gonna get changed to a no-contest due to Joe Cortez being gay.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather be stylin' on us.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

or a DQ to mayweather for shits and giggles


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you guys serious ? Mayweather didn't even embrace him. He wasn't looking for an apology  he was looking for a cheap shot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Merchant vs Mayweather is the biggest fight in boxing now.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

Of course Ortiz would want to lose like this. He knew the fight was over from the start, but losing this way makes it seem like he had a chance; but got cheated.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh shit, Gunner here to defend his coward!



L O L 

I didn't even watch the end of the fight.  I laughed so loud that the ref ended the fight after that bitch ass Mayweather did that.  I was like WOW Gunners has a boner right now.  A bigger one than the announcer calling him Black Widow LMAO.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Does Mayweather get through you guys' skin that much?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

i wonder what the pacman thinks about this fight


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2011)

i could care less about floyd but that fight was BS


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Does Mayweather get through you guys' skin that much?



That's the money scheme 
complete domination and control followed by pure entertainment


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

I had Mayweather winning that shit by UD, the way it went down was a fucking disgrace and that's why everyone was hating and will probably hate Mayweather even more. I already said it, Ortiz did his headbutt, who knows why, in the heat of the moment sometimes you do shit but he quickly realized and apologized profusely, during and after the fight.

Joe Cortez had split dudes up, went and did his thing and was telling the judges to deduct a point from Ortiz, he never continued the fight after separating them. He was still signaling the point deduction and Ortiz was apologizing to Mayweather, then Mayweather sucker punched Ortiz... twice. Mayweather should have been DQed, Cortez had no idea what was going on, he just assumed he had re-started the fight. Shit was disgraceful as fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz got treated like Mayweather's baby mama in there.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2011)

mayweather would have won regardless of the cheap KO he did, but he needs to face Pac heck even Amir Khan.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 18, 2011)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> When your as defensively liable as Ortiz, eating counter after counter, he could get stopped. Mayweather is a huge step up in class for Ortiz.
> 
> Ortiz is tough and has good recovery, but Mayweather isn't going to let him punch without paying for it. *I suspect a Mayweather TKO.
> 
> If Mayweather gets a straight knockout, that would be very impressive.*



Guys, remember round 7 of Mayweather vs Mosley?

Don't try and play nice with Floyd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Amir Khan saying he can beat Floyd.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Shit was disgraceful as fuck.



lol.

>They both get a payday.
>People payed sixty dollars to see that.

Who is the real loser ?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ortiz got treated like Mayweather's baby mama in there.



More like get treated like Mayweather's kids.  Bitch slapped for asking for allowance.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh shit, Gunner here to defend his coward!


If Ortiz knocked Floyd out with the headbutt and the ref called it wrong and gave the loss would you be saying Ortiz you villain. 

Ortiz tried cheating, the headbutt was blatant. He got punished for it.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

Zidane > Ortiz


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a  face when Joe Cortez just started counting.

feels like I just watched a WWE match.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> lol.
> 
> >They both get a payday.
> >People payed sixty dollars to see that.
> ...



I don't expect a lot of PPV buys on thsi fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> If Ortiz knocked Floyd out with the headbutt and the ref called it wrong and gave the loss would you be saying Ortiz you villain.
> 
> Ortiz tried cheating, the headbutt was blatant. He got punished for it.



I'd call Ortiz a cheater too. I hate shit like that.

Good thing Merchant won the event.


----------



## Id (Sep 18, 2011)

Man fuck this fight.

Larry's a OG.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I had a  face when Joe Cortez just started counting.
> 
> feels like I just watched a WWE match.



Or more like TNA.

All they needed was don king coming out and setting up a match between mayweather and larry...


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> lol.
> 
> >They both get a payday.
> >People payed sixty dollars to see that.
> ...




I paid and I don't regret it at all, awesome undercards and hell of a good main event, sure, shit went down disgraceful but it was entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Sine (Sep 18, 2011)

headbutt intentional. still cheap from mayweather, and it was a turning into such a nice fight in the 4th. post match interview was amazing 

was going for mayweather but not like that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

At least I got to see Erik Morales school the shit out of Cano. DatElTerrible.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

canelo and morales saved the damn fight.

i wish larry merchant WAS 50 years younger


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

shiner said:


> headbutt intentional. still cheap from mayweather, and *it was a turning into such a nice fight in the 4t*h. post match interview was amazing
> 
> was going for mayweather but not like that



i think it was over man
ortiz was too frustrated


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2011)

Conclusion for tonight:

- Floyd is a git and he is justifiably hated.

- Cortez is as inept as ever.

- Larry Merchant proves once again why he's the best thing about HBO.

- Ortiz was always going to be outclassed, but he sold himself short with his shoddy gameplan and mentality. The headbutt was also a clearly stupid thing to do, but I'm glad he instantly apologised.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I hope Ortiz learned a lesson tonight: do not headbutt if youre not as good as Ward and Bradley are at sneaking them in 

And a sad thing: Morales will probably be feasted on for his belt by Khan or Bradley so we probably wont see Khan vs Bradley until one of them tries to get through Erik


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz is a clown I don't know why people are clinging to the fact that he apologised, it is akin to me saying sorry after the police catch me breaking in someone's home. He tried making the fight dirty and came up short. 

And Sotei what was it you were saying about him not being able to KO Ortiz, I told you that brute force wasn't the only thing necessary to hurt someone.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Ortiz is a clown I don't know why people are clinging to the fact that he apologised, it is akin to me saying sorry after the police catch me breaking in someone's home. He tried making the fight dirty and came up short.
> 
> And Sotei what was it you were saying about him not being able to KO Ortiz, I told you that brute force *wasn't the only thing necessary to hurt someone.*


Yes well in this case it was two good, unexpected sucker punches.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

i wonder if ortiz was smiling the whole time...


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 18, 2011)

It was legal guys:


[YOUTUBE]6yg1aiFA1M4[/YOUTUBE]




A little cheap? Sure. But Mayweather was PISSED.

Ortiz's fault for acting stupid.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Ortiz is a clown I don't know why people are clinging to the fact that he apologised, it is akin to me saying sorry after the police catch me breaking in someone's home. He tried making the fight dirty and came up short.
> 
> And Sotei what was it you were saying about him not being able to KO Ortiz, I told you that brute force wasn't the only thing necessary to hurt someone.



Mayweather never hurt Ortiz during the fight, he only hurt him when the fight had been timed out. Sure, brute force isn't necessary when you can throw two cheap shots at another fighter when the fight hadn't even been continued.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Yes well in this case it was two good, unexpected sucker punches.


Protect yourself at all times. Shouldn't have been stupid enough to think he was the only one in the ring who could get dirty.


----------



## sharpie (Sep 18, 2011)

I had Mayweather dominating the fight, but wow that was a crazy end to the fight.  Ortiz just got plain low with the head butt.  Mayweather was going to win this regardless but this was a lame way to end a fight.  Glad I caught this at the bar tonight.  Woulda been pissed if I dropped 65 on a main event that ended that way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Protect yourself at all times. Shouldn't have been stupid enough to think he was the only one in the ring who could get dirty.



So it'll be fine if someone beats Mayweather that way, right?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz already hugged and touched gloves with Mayweather beforehand.

Why he felt the need to do it again is beyond me..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So it'll be fine if someone beats Mayweather that way, right?



Mayweather isn't that dumb.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

LIKE! LIKE NOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Mayweather isn't that dumb.



You didn't answer the question.

WOULD YOU BE FINE IF MAYWEATHER WAS DONE LIKE THAT


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> WOULD YOU BE FINE IF MAYWEATHER WAS DONE LIKE THAT



If he was dumb enough to keep hugging his opponent after intentionally fouling him?

Yes, I would be fine with that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

I like how Mayweather fans don't give a shit when he throws elbows.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WOULD YOU BE FINE IF MAYWEATHER WAS DONE LIKE THAT



I'll be honest, no ._.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Someone needs to set-up Larry Merchant vs Mayweather quick. I'm sure Larry would agree to Olympic style testing.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

you can thank me later


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like how Mayweather fans don't give a shit when he throws elbows.




What you don't understand about Mayweather fans is that they're all bandwagoners. They really don't know shit about boxing, they only know Mayweather and just like Mayweather they only know how to say one thing... "look at the record, my boy is undefeated..."

His fans try to live vicariously through him, plain and simple. His shit talking is their same shit talking. They're just as classless as he is.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mayweather never hurt Ortiz during the fight, he only hurt him when the fight had been timed out. Sure, brute force isn't necessary when you can throw two cheap shots at another fighter when the fight hadn't even been continued.


Selective viewing. Before the knockout Ortiz was back peddling every time the straight right caught him flush.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm mostly annoyed because the fight was finally getting interesting and then all that shit happened. Meh.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the most ridiculous shit I have ever seen.

Seriously, don't defend May on this. Not that it was illegal or what, but seriously, there is nothing to defend.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Selective viewing. Before the knockout Ortiz was back peddling every time the straight right caught him flush.




 Selective viewing? Really? Dude, Mayweather was dominating, Ortiz was eating straight rights all 3 rounds but Mayweather never hurt him, Ortiz was smiling at him and walking through most those shots.

Ortiz caught him a couple times to the body and caught him with some shots when ever he got him against the ropes or in the corners, nothing straight flush but punches landed regardless. Did Ortiz ever have Mayweather in trouble? No. Could he have if the fight would have gone on into later rounds? Maybe... we'll never know. If the fight kept going the way it was going though, things could have turned interesting,  it looked like Floyd actually wanted to trade a couple of times there.

Shit way to end a fight, that's my only disappointed.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

i thought the lols were had with that punch, but what really got me was mayweather disrespecting larry.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2011)

Larry was not disrespected.  Larry stayed in the ring and told Mayweather he would KICK HIS ASS.  Mayweather was the one who left.  Larry had the U MAD BRO face


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> What you don't understand about Mayweather fans is that they're all bandwagoners. They really don't know shit about boxing, they only know Mayweather and just like Mayweather they only know how to say one thing... "look at the record, my boy is undefeated..."
> 
> His fans try to live vicariously through him, plain and simple. His shit talking is their same shit talking. They're just as classless as he is.


Someone is mad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Someone is mad.



Yeah, everyone that paid for that piece of shit fight. 

 @Cortez's face. He has no idea wtf's going on. Nice smile, Floyd.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Someone is mad.




How can I be mad when I'm just saying the truth?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz is a dumbfuck.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 18, 2011)

Haters be hatinn. floydd annihilatinnn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Lets do this


----------



## Id (Sep 18, 2011)

When will Floyd get his fare shake Larry? When?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets do this



This would never happen. Floyd would just run away.


----------



## Id (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets do this



Joe Cortez judges.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

50 years ago, Joe Cortez might've been competent.


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets do this



Posting this to the official fb page xD

man, the only thing that was good about this fight was that interview. fucking bullshit. Yes it was legal. But come on, dont give me "always protect yourself" crap. The guy went in in sportsmanship spirit to sincerely apologies for a dumbass move he did in the heat of the moment, and you straight up punch him? This isn't a Kimbo slice street fight. Also wtf was the ref doing not getting between with? Even he didnt know what the fuck was going on


----------



## Id (Sep 18, 2011)

someone needs to image crop Joe's reacation.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 18, 2011)

Larry vs Floyd would have been worth the money. Classic moment.

Larry Merchant: "I'm old enough to be the boy grandaddy...So I'ma Grandson him"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> The MGM folks and @GoldenBoyBoxing lost control of the NEWS conference and some dude probably off the street is given mic to say nonsense.



 The whole post-fight is better than the actual fight.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2011)

Larry Merchant won this fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that I think about it, we shouldn't be surprised at what Floyd did. I mean, it's not the first time he's thrown a cheapshot when the ref wasn't looking.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

mow said:


> Posting this to the official fb page xD
> 
> man, the only thing that was good about this fight was that interview. fucking bullshit. Yes it was legal. But come on, dont give me "always protect yourself" crap. The guy went in in sportsmanship spirit to sincerely apologies for a dumbass move he did in the heat of the moment, and you straight up punch him? This isn't a Kimbo slice street fight. *Also wtf was the ref doing not getting between with? Even he didnt know what the fuck was going on*




Exactly. After reviewing it all since I record most fights, Cortez does indeed call time in. Problem is, he didn't do it properly, he didn't put the fighters in separate corners, he didn't come to the middle of the ring and say... "Time in" or "Fight". What Cortez did was, walk Ortiz to a corner, turned his back to Ortiz, made the hand gesture and said "time in" buuuuuuuut, then he fucking turns his back on both fighters and says to the ring side judges... "Are you ready?" or some shit.

He never really got the fighters ready to fight on, he went retarded at that crucial moment. So... was it legal?... Maybe? Cortez didn't follow proper officiating procedures, he had no idea what was happening, he was dumbfounded for a couple seconds and then just started counting.

It really was like the WWE. Someone distracts the ref while a fighter gets bashed with a chair, gets pinned and the ref turns around just to count the fighter out.

Joe Cortez...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

That fight was absolute bullshit. I see a lot of people here saying "You mad"... Fuck you all. That was an absolute travesty of a fight. Mayweather is not a champ if thats the way he plays. He's a fucking  bitch ass fraud.


----------



## Mike S (Sep 18, 2011)

mow said:


> Posting this to the official fb page xD
> 
> man, the only thing that was good about this fight was that interview. fucking bullshit. Yes it was legal. But come on, dont give me "always protect yourself" crap. *The guy went in in sportsmanship spirit to sincerely apologies for a dumbass move he did in the heat of the moment, and you straight up punch him?* This isn't a Kimbo slice street fight. Also wtf was the ref doing not getting between with? Even he didnt know what the fuck was going on



This is complete bullshit. Im no Mayweather fan but Ortiz had it coming because of that dirty move.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2011)

money mayweather ftw.


ortiz tried to pull a balrog fadc into ultra, but was stopped by ref.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

mayweather won fair and square, that shit would have never went down if ortiz wasn't a bitch headbuttin people.  don't start shit won't be shit.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

Give me a fucking break... Mayweather is a coward son of a bitch fighting like that. Larry Merchant could kick his punk ass. Hope Pacquiao rapes his cunt hard.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2011)

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Sotei (Sep 18, 2011)

The Pirate Hunter said:


> This is complete bullshit. Im no Mayweather fan but Ortiz had it coming because of that dirty move.




Wow, you're so wrong it's not even funny.

Was Ortiz wrong? Yes, absolutely. Did he have it coming? No, absolutely not.

Ortiz wasn't butting the whole entire fight, he wasn't throwing dirty shots all fight. None of them where but to say Ortiz had it coming because of one dirty move, which he immediately apologized for cause he's not that kind of a fighter isn't something you could label as... "He had it coming."

Get some perspective bro.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2011)

ortiz got hit so hard, he looked at the ref for answers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

I love that announcer that was sucking Mayweather's cock throughout the fight, though..."Skillful use of the elbow by Mayweather!"

Elbows are legal.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Geez, does Mayweather even care about bringing class to the sport of boxing anymore...?

Did the image of boxing get better or worst after this fight for fans and casual spectators...?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz did him dirty no doubt

but Mayweathers shot, while legal, was just as dirty.

No matter who you side with it was a piss poor end to what was getting to be a good fight


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Wow, you're so wrong it's not even funny.
> 
> Was Ortiz wrong? Yes, absolutely. Did he have it coming? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...



Thank you. For a moment there I thought I was the retard 

anyhow, shit ending. just shit.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

The only thing that image of Cuntweather hitting Ortiz shows is that Cuntweather (a.k.a Floyd Mayweather Jr.) is a desperate coward fucking bitch.

I can't believe how fight ended.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Geez, does Mayweather even care about bringing class to the sport of boxing anymore...?
> 
> Did the image of boxing get better or worst after this fight for fans and casual spectators...?



Boxing needs more Dudleys and less Balrogs.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

This is straight up WWE referee playing ignorance kind of shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Floyd is going to give Ortiz a rematch now, so he can duck Pac some more.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Wow, you're so wrong it's not even funny.
> 
> Was Ortiz wrong? Yes, absolutely. Did he have it coming? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...



ortiz was butting the whole fight, the last one was just the most obvious one.  he was even warned about butting, and b4 the warning he was butting too.



Parallax said:


> Ortiz did him dirty no doubt
> 
> but Mayweathers shot, while legal, was just as dirty.
> 
> No matter who you side with it was a piss poor end to what was getting to be a good fight



it wasn't a dirty shot, they're in the ring to fight, not hug and kiss, the clock was ticking, it's fight time, not stand around time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd is going to give Ortiz a rematch now, so he can duck Pac some more.



Id LOL in IRL if this turned out to be the case..then I would rage...then I would LOL some more.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2011)

NSU said:
			
		

> it wasn't a dirty shot, they're in the ring to fight, not hug and kiss, the clock was ticking, it's fight time, not stand around time.



I assumed that was the logic in fighters touching gloves if they wanted to apologize, not waltzing into their opponent with their arms down after the ref has called the fight to start.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

mayweather had his hands up, why didn't ortiz?  if ortiz threw that punch instead he wouldn't have caught mayweather. 

when u got ur hands down , and ur opponent has his up, u fucked up bro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> mayweather had his hands up, why didn't ortiz?



Because Ortiz knew it was his best shot at a rematch and another payday.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2011)

> mayweather had his hands up, why didn't ortiz? if ortiz threw that punch instead he wouldn't have caught mayweather.
> 
> when u got ur hands down , and ur opponent has his up, u fucked up bro


Indeed. The 'protect yourself at all times' warning isn't for shits and giggles. Not being on guard is a bit disrespectful.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> mayweather had his hands up, why didn't ortiz?  if ortiz threw that punch instead he wouldn't have caught mayweather.
> 
> when u got ur hands down , and ur opponent has his up, u fucked up bro



You know why? Cause Ortiz was legitimately sorry for his head butt... Mayweather is legitimately a pussy bitch.


----------



## Mike S (Sep 18, 2011)

mow said:


> Thank you. For a moment there I thought I was the retard
> 
> anyhow, shit ending. just shit.



First of all your post is still complete bullshit, lets just get that straight. Sotei's post was directed at my "Ortiz had it comming" comment. It doesn't justify your post one bit. You acknowledge Ortiz's wrong lightly, but then you go full-fledged on Mayweather.

Basically, your post is bullshit because its biased.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> You know why? Cause Ortiz was legitimately sorry for his head butt... Mayweather is legitimately a pussy bitch.



sorry he got caught, he was headbutting the whole fight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

All in all, this fight was garbage... that's not the way a fight should end.  Mayweather has proven he's a bitch, while Ortiz has proven he's got a long ways to go. For now on, Ortiz should get down right dirty, get a rematch with Mayweather and go Terminator on his ass.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

mayweather probably would have lost if he kept fighting with that busted lip. he would have been swallowing blood the whole fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> Floyd just spent 10 mins basically making excuses why he's not fighting Pacquiao. I'm gonna hurl.



Floyd knew what he was doing. Here comes Ortiz/Floyd II.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 18, 2011)

Man, Ortiz is one dumb friend. Ignoring *the* most important rule in the entire sport just to try and hug Floyd for like the 3rd fucking time after the ref had already indicated to start fighting again? What the hell? 

The post-fight interview with Money and Larry had me in tears! "YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT BOXING!" "I wish I was 50 years younger so I could kick your ass!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw Ortiz throw a clearly deliberate headbutt (the guy put his whole friggin body into it) and then a punch immediately after.

I'm with Floyd on this one. I would have been pissed too if someone did that. #Moneyteam



LouDAgreat said:


> Mayweather has proven he's a bitch, while Ortiz has proven he's got a long ways to go. For now on, Ortiz should get down right dirty, get a rematch with Mayweather and go Terminator on his ass.



Proven he's a bitch? The guy is still 42-0. He still was winning the match before Ortiz unfairly headbutted him and punched him after. Floyd made himself look stupid in the post-fight interview but during the fight he was doing what he does best. Boxers aren't necessarily known for their intelligence and tact, especially Floyd, so I don't know why that surprised anyone. Did anyone watch 24/7? After the argument I saw between him and his dad this doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 18, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I saw Ortiz throw a clearly deliberate headbutt (the guy put his whole friggin body into it) and then a punch immediately after.
> 
> I'm with Floyd on this one. I would have been pissed too if someone did that. #Moneyteam
> 
> ...



So, you're saying Mayweather is a dirty bitch that needs to be beaten by Pacquiao? Good, I agree.

If you didn't remember, I'll tell you, Ortiz was legitimately sorry for his headbutt... you can say it was dirty, but he was sorry for it, and he let Mayweather and the ref know.. Floyd was bitch by punching the guy when he wasn't looking. Silly of Ortiz or not, thats a bitch way to win.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2011)

The Pirate Hunter said:


> First of all your post is still complete bullshit, lets just get that straight. Sotei's post was directed at my "Ortiz had it comming" comment. It doesn't justify your post one bit. You acknowledge Ortiz's wrong lightly, but then you go full-fledged on Mayweather.
> 
> Basically, your post is bullshit because its biased.



...

1) You responded to my comment
2) Sotei responded to your reply to my comment
3) I quoted Sotei because he basically said what I was gonna say to you

I think you're jumping this assuming that that if anyone did this move, I'd be rooting for them. Yes I have no love for Mayweather, I have no issue saying that at all. BUT THIS? This thing was bullshit. The whole damn thing. If it doesn't leave a bad taste in your mouth about boxing in general, I really don't know what can. Ho w can you say "I won a decisive fight" by knocking a dude coming to show some sense of sportmanship?

It was a bitch move that was magnified by the the ref  being utterly incompetent. It's a clusterfuck of epic proportions from everybody involved . Are you telling the next time anyone goes to touch gloves, the other dude can slip it and punch?. The hell man, this isnt WWE, and sure as hell isnt a backyard brawl.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

If Ortiz had headbutted Pacquiao, would people have been happy for Pacman to end the PPV match in the 4th round just like Mayweather...?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 18, 2011)

mow said:


> ...
> 
> 
> It was a bitch move that was magnified by the the ref  being utterly incompetent. It's a clusterfuck of epic proportions from everybody involved . Are you telling the next time anyone goes to touch gloves, the other dude can slip it and punch?. The hell man, this isnt WWE, and sure as hell isnt a backyard brawl.



It also isn't "_magical-hugging-super-daps-telling-secrets-kissing-unicorns-time_". It's a fight. Boxing is one of the most vicious sports. As sorry as Ortiz was, his objective was still to harm Mayweather and Mayweather's was to harm Ortiz. Floyd and him hugged it out and touched gloves before. That was enough. When the ref says time in, get your hands up and try to murder your opponent. It's that simple.

I'll admit that I'd probably be more pissed if I didn't make 20 bucks off of the fight and watch it at my friend's house whose parents payed for it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Shouldnt the ref had signaled to outside the ring before letting the match restart? 

Why would he take his eye away from both boxers during a match? Or the first punch to land (or even thrown) when the ref was looking outside the ring...?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Geez, does Mayweather even care about bringing class to the sport of boxing anymore...?
> 
> Did the image of boxing get better or worst after this fight for fans and casual spectators...?


A fight where cheaters are given a second chance, where rapist an ex convicts are given the opportunity to become legends. 

It is a sport where the fans are happy when one fighter is a bloody wreck on the floor, where fans call for one fighter to get 'raped in the cunt", how classy do you expect it to be. I don't feel bad for Larry Merchant at all, people speak as though he is some defenceless OAP when he is not, he has spent decades laughing at others fighters misfortunes. So what if fighters like Roy Jones and Mayweather decide to call him out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

the ref started the fight, he says so himself, the time had started and everything, mayweather had his hands up, ortiz was standing around daydreaming


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the ref started the fight, he says so himself, the time had started and everything, mayweather had his hands up, ortiz was standing around daydreaming



Ref seemed to be daydreaming too though. 

It was just an unsatisfying way to end a main event match.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Ref seemed to be daydreaming too though.



They shouldn't have slept on Floyd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Joe Cortez messed up. Shocking.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If Ortiz had headbutted Pacquiao, would people have been happy for Pacman to end the PPV match in the 4th round just like Mayweather...?



If Ortiz headbutted Pacquiao, the Pac would end the match right then and there, without employ of a bitch move.

Want proof? Watch his match versus Agapito Sanchez. That fight tells you everything.


----------



## Id (Sep 18, 2011)

Better quality pic.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the new wallpaper for my computer lol


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw1gs1Y1I4U&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 18, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Conclusion for tonight:
> 
> - Floyd is a git and he is justifiably hated.
> 
> ...



Got to agree. Ultimately I think Ortiz may have actually got KO'd down the line as it wasn't really bringing anything to it, but the way it finished reflected badly on all three people in the ring.

The end was a farce, the fact that there's confusion over whether Cortez even resumed the action should tell you it was appalling refereeing. Hence why after the first shot Ortiz was looking at Cortez in protest.

I think this fight will impact on Floyd's marketability, he'll still be massive but I don't know many people who wouldn't have a bad taste in their mouth after watching it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> Got to agree. Ultimately I think Ortiz may have actually got KO'd down the line as it wasn't really bringing anything to it, but the way it finished reflected badly on all three people in the ring.
> 
> The end was a farce, the fact that there's confusion over whether Cortez even resumed the action should tell you it was appalling refereeing. Hence why after the first shot Ortiz was looking at Cortez in protest.
> 
> I think this fight will impact on Floyd's marketability, he'll still be massive but I don't know many people who wouldn't have a bad taste in their mouth after watching it.



Agreed as well.

When Ortiz got jabbed he faced the ref to protest if the match had started, and surprise, surprise the ref was oblivious to the goings on in the ring - as if the match hadnt resumed at all...

then game over. 

It was a pretty lame main event, and if this is the standard the ticket buyers are suppose to expect from the top level of boxing...well...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Yakuza (Sep 18, 2011)

^   Quality


----------



## sharpie (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If Ortiz had headbutted Pacquiao, would people have been happy for Pacman to end the PPV match in the 4th round just like Mayweather...?



Pacquiao would touch gloves first.  

I don't think there's any doubt Mayweather was gonna dominate this one, he was already dominating.  But he certainly didn't have to win that way.   I remember him taking a cheap shot at Mosely towards the later half of the fight when he tried to touch gloves as well.   

I don't see much else from Ortiz after this.  He had his quick moment in the win against Berto but everyone knew he was just a belt warmer.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2011)

People making out like what Floyd done was worse than what Ortiz done.

It is protect yourself at all times, you can't just stop while the round is still live.

I've seen it several times (downloaded it)

Cortez stops the fight, grabs Ortiz and tells everyone minus one point. Ortiz is then trying to go to Floyd to apologize. Cortez then puts them both in opposite corners and tell's Ortiz "What's the matter with you? Don't be doing that". 

He then says "*Let's go*" And signals the round to resume with his hand signal.

Mayweather and Ortiz then start talking so I'm guessing Cortez assumed they were discussing it so he was talking to one of the judges.

You can even see when Ortiz came to Mayweather to apologize Floyd had his guard up just in case Ortiz started punching, but Ortiz was naive he went with his guard down. Mayweather then clocked him twice. In terms of rules the only thing illegal in the fight was the head butt. But in terms of sportsmanship Mayweather shouldn't have hit him.

but the term "Protect yourselves at all times" was made for occasions like this. Ortiz was caught napping and got punished.

Also I agree with Floyd TBH HBO seem to hate him. I remember after the Marquez fight they basically let Mosley & Hopkins in the ring where they began to call floyd out right in the middle of his post fight analysis. This was with Kellerman though.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirito said:


> If Ortiz headbutted Pacquiao, the Pac would end the match right then and there, without employ of a bitch move.
> 
> Want proof? Watch his match versus Agapito Sanchez. That fight tells you everything.


Your an idiot.

In Mayweather's fight with Judah. Zab gave him a low blow then hit him on the back of the head. Floyd didn't do what he did yday. While everyone in the ring went crazy (when Roger Mayweather got banned). Floyd just stayed in the corner and waited for the fight to continue then done the business. This is one of those things where you see an opportunity and go for it.

An example: Let's say a fight starts and one opponent wants to fight right away and the other wants to touch gloves and have "a hug". And the one ready to fight knocks him out is that unfair? By your definition of a bitch move if you don't have your guard up the other guy isn't allowed to hit you.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2011)

Mayweather already said to Ortiz that "any mistakes and you have to pay"


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have much sympathy to Ortiz. That was clearly a headbutt. And Mayweather was in control of the fight the entire time. 

Only disappointment was that we didn't get to see a fight that went the distance.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone arguing that mayweather was classless is an idiot.  Be on guard at all times during a live round is a rule.  Ortiz was an idiot and put his hands down.  He also CLEARLY tried to headbutt Mayweather.  HE was going to lose anyway.  The only thing anyone should be upset about was this fight didn't go the distance.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Fight ended with total bitchassness.

I was really disappointed. Ortiz set himself up for that loss. Headbutt and then trying to hug Mayweather again. It was a legit KO, no matter how dirty it was. I'm not a fan of either fighter, I was just let down when the match was starting to get good.

Merchant and Morales though.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not even sure if the ref even resumed the fight

he said he didn't but during live time I don't recall seeing any of that

jus sayin


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Ref seemed to be daydreaming too though.
> 
> It was just an unsatisfying way to end a main event match.



what would the ref do? it's not like there is a rule that states opponents have to hug/touch gloves and then break clean.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

that shit was clean as hell, touch gloves and fight, the fuck was ortiz waiting for.

there was so much time in between the touch gloves and the first punch ortiz hugged floyd again.  that's alot of time.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Ref seemed to be daydreaming too though.
> 
> It was just an unsatisfying way to end a main event match.



If Ortiz was willing to openly fight so dirty, I think we can say that a bout of athleticism was done by the headbutt.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan said:


> Your an idiot.
> 
> In Mayweather's fight with Judah. Zab gave him a low blow then hit him on the back of the head. Floyd didn't do what he did yday. While everyone in the ring went crazy (when Roger Mayweather got banned). Floyd just stayed in the corner and waited for the fight to continue then done the business. This is one of those things where you see an opportunity and go for it.
> 
> An example: Let's say a fight starts and one opponent wants to fight right away and the other wants to touch gloves and have "a hug". And the one ready to fight knocks him out is that unfair? By your definition of a bitch move if you don't have your guard up the other guy isn't allowed to hit you.



Where in my fucking post did I say anything about Floyd? Idiot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Evander Holyfield was to blame for getting his ear bit off. Protect yourself at all times.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what would the ref do? it's not like there is a rule that states opponents have to hug/touch gloves and then break clean.



Yeah but its not professional for the ref to be chattin' with judges while the boxers are throwing punches right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

It's okay guys, we'll get a much better fight when we see the Ortiz/Mayweather rematch in December.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think Ortiz deserves more money.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2011)

Floyd already offered him a rematch last night. As Floyd said it...

"I can make $70 million without Pacquiao. I don't need him."

Give him credit. He's getting more creative with his ducking.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

he'll never fight him

i've learned to move on


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd give Mayweather credit even with the 'ducking'. By the time he says yes to that fight it will be worth so much money it won't even be funny. Floyd maybe senses that there isn't enough hatred yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2011)

ortiz shouldn't get a rematch, headbuttin dudes in the 4th round, getting ko in the 4th round. who's gonna pay to watch  a rematch of what was basically an ass whooping even b4 ortiz cheated.

if i was mayweather, i would wait till my legal troubles are settled, so nobody tries to claim a piece of his paqciao money.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2011)

i don't think a rematch would be good

some of the commentators said it best
a lot of what ortiz threw missed. he was bouncing around for no reason
he couldn't get in in the previous round. i saw him struggling.

>Wants to see khan and mayweather


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz landed 2 headbutts during the fight. One more obvious than the other, but if he didn't that fight was pretty good, imo. Ortiz can only get better and has more time before he reaches his prime. While, Mayweather unfortunately has hit his prime. I'd wanna see a fair rematch again, but more importantly...

Pac-Man vs Money


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortiz was trying to keep himself inside, why he was using his head I don't know. He was doing the same throughout the Berto fight; Berto doesnt have the best defense but he deceptively hard to hit. Ortiz tried burying his head into Berto's chest to keep inside and make it easier for him to land stuff

Controversy aside (because that shit will just go in circles), anyone surprised by Mayweather's frame? Ortiz made Berto look a class smaller than him and Mayweather was about the same size as Ortiz, that was surprising to me. Yes he did look the same as he did when he fought Mosley+Marquez, but I was expecting Ortiz to look abit bigger than him in the ring.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 18, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Ortiz was trying to keep himself inside, *why he was using his head I don't know.* He was doing the same throughout the Berto fight; Berto doesnt have the best defense but he deceptively hard to hit. Ortiz tried burying his head into Berto's chest to keep inside and make it easier for him to land stuff
> 
> Controversy aside (because that shit will just go in circles), anyone surprised by Mayweather's frame? Ortiz made Berto look a class smaller than him and Mayweather was about the same size as Ortiz, that was surprising to me. Yes he did look the same as he did when he fought Mosley+Marquez, but I was expecting Ortiz to look abit bigger than him in the ring.



It might have been Ortiz's fighting instinct, which pushed his boxing instinct aside.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'd give Mayweather credit even with the 'ducking'. By the time he says yes to that fight it will be worth so much money it won't even be funny. Floyd maybe senses that there isn't enough hatred yet.



IDK...if Mayweather ever says yes Manny will more than likely already be President of the Philippines.  lol 

Seriously they'd be fuck as old for boxing by the time Mayweather finally says yes. I doubt promoters will pay $100+ million for match between these two ten years down the track...?

When Mayweather doesnt want to box anymore and couldnt care less for his undefeated history - he will go to the promoters offering a match. It only depends if Pacquiao has got the time anymore - since he does other stuff besides boxing.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If Ortiz had headbutted Pacquiao, would people have been happy for Pacman to end the PPV match in the 4th round just like Mayweather...?



Pac wouldn't do that. Difference between Mayweather and most fighters is that Mayweather doesn't really give a shit. Most other boxers are good people, with good hearts in and out of the ring. Some boxers talk trash but their actions in the ring and after fights are completely different from their trash talking. Quick example, if they were using swords instead of gloves, Mayweather would stab you in the back, most other boxers wouldn't.



Violent By Design said:


> what would the ref do? it's not like there is a rule that states opponents have to hug/touch gloves and then break clean.



No, there isn't but the ref didn't get both boxers ready to continue the fight. Yeah, he called "time in" but immediately turned away and started looking and talking to the ring side judges/officials, You could tell Ortiz had no real idea whether to fight or not, hence, why he didn't have his guard up and instead of going to fight, he drifted over to Joe Cortez.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Pac wouldn't do that. Difference between Mayweather and most fighters is that Mayweather doesn't really give a shit. Most other boxers are good people, with good hearts in and out of the ring. Some boxers talk trash but their actions in the ring and after fights are completely different from their trash talking. Quick example, if they were using swords instead of gloves, Mayweather would stab you in the back, most other boxers wouldn't.



that's just a nasty insinuation ur making about mayweather and i have to wonder what you base that on, race maybe?  he's had 42 wins with no losses and is not regarded in the least as a cheater, shit i seen berto throw more backhands in a handful of fights than mayweather ever throw elbows, same for ortiz headbutting.   mayweather doesn't cheat, or he doesn't get caught anyway, he wins.

anyway, fuck pacman-marquez, that's gonna be a shitty fight.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that's just a nasty insinuation ur making about mayweather and i have to wonder what you base that on, *race* maybe?  he's had 42 wins with no losses and is not regarded in the least as a cheater, shit i seen berto throw more backhands in a handful of fights than mayweather ever throw elbows, same for ortiz headbutting.   *mayweather doesn't cheat, or he doesn't get caught anyway, he wins.*
> 
> anyway, fuck pacman-marquez, that's gonna be a shitty fight.




O.k. when did I mention race at all in my whole post? Race has nothing to do with this shit bro, get the fuck outta here with that race card bullshit.

I never called Mayweather a cheater but if he can get away with it, he'll do it, that's what I'm saying. Did he have to sucker punch Ortiz to win that fight? No. Did he have to sucker punch Mosley? No. He still did it though, Mosley was more aware though and the ref was paying attention so he knew to get ready. Ortiz had no idea whether to fight on or not, Joe Cortez didn't help since he wasn't officiating shit when the two sucker punches went down.

Was it cheating? No. Was it cheap and dishonorable... fuck yeah. Ortiz isn't a dirty fighter, when he gets inside on fighters he smothers them with his head in there face, this happens in 95% of fights when fighters get all up on each like that. It isn't a head butt. Ortiz did head butt though, first time I've ever seen him doing that shit but he caught himself. I dirty fighter wouldn't have apologized for shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

the headbutt  was so obvious he couldn't even try to hide it.  mayweahter didn't cheat his way thru _*42 *_fights, even if u can point to 1 or 2 fights he did something sneaky in. 

ortiz is the idiot for getting punched out like that.  i've been in the ring for a small amount of time years ago. i didn't "trust" my opponent to do anything legit, and i wouldn't especially if i pissed him off  by fighting dirty.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the headbutt  was so obvious he couldn't even try to hide it.  mayweahter didn't cheat his way thru _*42 *_fights, even if u can point to 1 or 2 fights he did something sneaky in.
> 
> ortiz is the idiot for getting punched out like that.  i've been in the ring for a small amount of time years ago. i didn't "trust" my opponent to do anything legit, and i wouldn't especially if i pissed him off  by fighting dirty.




O.k. I didn't say the butt wasn't obvious. Ortiz purposefully did that, I'm not arguing that shit. He's not dirty though, he's never been a dirty fighter.

I'm not calling Mayweather dirty either. What I'm saying is, he'll take advantage of shit in order to win... even though he doesn't have to. Feel me? Mayweather is so good, he shouldn't have to do bullshit to win fights. That's why people hate his ass... plus all the shit he talks. He's not a likable person... mainly for his fuck ass attitude and his cherry picking of fighters through out his career, not all fighters were bums mind you but a lot of them were.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

ur supposed to take advantage.  if a football teams starting corner is out injured, what does the team do? attack the back up corner.  if a basketball forward has tweaked his ankle, any good player will force that forward to use that ankle and overburden it. that's taking advantage.

ortiz was clueless that the fight had started, and mayweather took advantage.  that's not wrong.  

and mayweather might be dickish but i'm still a fan, so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ur supposed to take advantage.  if a football teams starting corner is out injured, what does the team do? attack the back up corner.  if a basketball forward has tweaked his ankle, any good player will force that forward to use that ankle and overburden it. that's taking advantage.
> 
> ortiz was clueless that the fight had started, and mayweather took advantage.  *that's not wrong.*
> 
> and mayweather might be dickish but i'm still a fan, so that doesn't bother me.




Did I say otherwise? No it wasn't wrong, I never disputed that. It was dishonorable, regardless if Ortiz butted him, the way Mayweather won lacked all sportsmanship. Mayweather would have won the fight anyway, he could have punished and embarrassed Ortiz for 8 rounds for that dirty move but instead he went and pulled that shit.

Don't compare boxing to other sports. Boxing is a one on one affair.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> O.k. I didn't say the butt wasn't obvious. Ortiz purposefully did that, I'm not arguing that shit. He's not dirty though, he's never been a dirty fighter.
> 
> I'm not calling Mayweather dirty either. What I'm saying is, he'll take advantage of shit in order to win... even though he doesn't have to. Feel me? Mayweather is so good, he shouldn't have to do bullshit to win fights. That's why people hate his ass... plus all the shit he talks. He's not a likable person... mainly for his fuck ass attitude and his cherry picking of fighters through out his career, not all fighters were bums mind you but a lot of them were.



Why shouldn't he have smacked Ortiz in the face? Ortiz deliberately headbutted him in the face and he is expected to show sportsmanship to him?  

If anything this fight vindicates Floyd, another fighter actually cheated against him yet people are quite happy to overlook that so they can focus on a perfectly legal punch thrown.


> Was it cheating? No. Was it cheap and dishonorable... fuck yeah. Ortiz isn't a dirty fighter, when he gets inside on fighters he smothers them with his head in there face, this happens in 95% of fights when fighters get all up on each like that. It isn't a head butt. Ortiz did head butt though, first time I've ever seen him doing that shit but he caught himself. I dirty fighter wouldn't have apologized for shit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Did I say otherwise? No it wasn't wrong, I never disputed that. It was dishonorable, regardless if Ortiz butted him, the way Mayweather won lacked all sportsmanship. Mayweather would have won the fight anyway, he could have punished and embarrassed Ortiz for 8 rounds for that dirty move but instead he went and pulled that shit.
> 
> Don't compare boxing to other sports. Boxing is a one on one affair.



Since when in boxing do you give the person you are trying to defeat dignity when he just tried to hit you with a dirty shot?  You seem to keep forgetting the fact that this whole fiasco started because your boy tried to blatantly head butt Mayweather.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

What did Mayweather say to Ortiz? Anyway mistake he would get punished for. First mistake was the headbutt, final mistake was walking with his hands down by his waste.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

Mayweather fans... 

When pretty much everyone and their mothers are hating on how that fight went down, you can always count on them to class shit up.

First of all, I never claimed what Ortiz did was clean, it was the dirtiest shit in the fight. When the fighter turns around and apologizes though, that's enough to know, that dude got caught up in the moment but had enough sense to apologize for his fuck up. 

Mayweather just ruined it immediately afterwards though, like I said, Mayweather could have taken the high road and just busted Ortiz up if he wanted to but he took the disgraceful way out. 

Now dude is ducking Pac all over again. His excuses make no sense now more then ever.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mayweather fans...
> 
> When pretty much everyone and their mothers are hating on how that fight went down, you can always count on them to class shit up.
> 
> ...



SO its mayweathers fault Ortiz is an idiot?  Okay so basically mayweather should of said Hey ortiz put your hands up they are down?  Oh wait I forgot its boxing where the objective is, to knock your opponent out.  Don't blame mayweathers veteran savviness with ortiz's rookie mistakes.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Mayweather fans...
> 
> When pretty much everyone and their mothers are hating on how that fight went down, you can always count on them to class shit up.
> 
> ...


Stop using the 'Mayweather fans' as a crutch to stand on. There are neutrals and even his detractors who feel the same way. 

I don't believe that you're naive enough to believe that sorry is enough to make things all good. If me and you were in an argument and I punched you in the mouth, then apologised afterwards, would you see that as a fuck up on my part and decide to let it slide? Or would you see it as an invitation to to get physical?

Sorry doesn't turn back the hands of time, sorry doesn't close the wound caused. 

There was no need to show Ortiz any respect so he knocked him out when the opportunity presented itself. Nothing disgraceful about it. 

I find it funny that people are complaining about the fight ending quickly when the majority of times they bitch about his fights going the distance. There is a serious lack of consistency.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> SO its mayweathers fault Ortiz is an idiot?  Okay so basically mayweather should of said Hey ortiz put your hands up they are down?  Oh wait I forgot its boxing where the objective is, to knock your opponent out.  Don't blame mayweathers veteran savviness with ortiz's rookie mistakes.




Nope! Wrong again! 

When did I say it was Mayweather's fault? Or Ortiz's fault? I clearly have stated that Joe Cortez fucked the fight up. His officiating at that point of the fight, ruined the fight and caused the controversial KO to happen. C'mon man. Open your eyes, stop being such fanboys.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Nope! Wrong again!
> 
> When did I say it was Mayweather's fault? Or Ortiz's fault? I clearly have stated that Joe Cortez fucked the fight up. His officiating at that point of the fight, ruined the fight and caused the controversial KO to happen. C'mon man. Open your eyes, stop being such fanboys.



Then why are you villifying Mayweather for clocking him. You show in your previous post that you believe Mayweather should have let the opportunity to clock Ortiz pass.

You're an idiot who is feebly trying to rely on semantics.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2011)

Id rather still have seen Mayweather drop Ortiz's ass in the 8th or 10th 

NO ONE would argue if that would have made a more worthy main event...


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Stop using the 'Mayweather fans' as a crutch to stand on. There are neutrals and even his detractors who feel the same way.
> 
> I don't believe that you're naive enough to believe that sorry is enough to make things all good. If me and you were in an argument and I punched you in the mouth, then apologised afterwards, would you see that as a fuck up on my part and decide to let it slide? Or would you see it as an invitation to to get physical?
> 
> ...




First of all in an argument if shit escalates to the point were you feel like taking at shot at someone than that's no longer and argument, it's a fight and you're gonne get hurt. Now, if we're boxing and you go butt me on purpose and laugh about it, I'mma fuck you up. If you apologized, I'd still fuck you up but not by catching you off guard, I'd want you to know I fucked you up and you couldn't do shit about it. I'd accept your apology but the ass whooping is gonna happen a lot worse then it otherwise would have.


My only complaint about Mayweather fights is that he runs to much and is unwilling to trade and get into it... in the past. He's too defensive sometimes which tends to get boring but I can appreciate all styles, things just get boring when he's doesn't throw any punches and is constantly running and throw a couple of counters here and there. I never complain when he knocks dudes out, I don't care if he does it in the first or last, a KO is always exciting, especially after a dominating performance. Like I said though, a lot of his fights are a defensive affair. 

Against Ortiz however, Mayweather looked like he was a lot more aggressive in the early rounds so it was getting good, Ortiz fucked it up with the butt but Cortez ruined it by totally ignoring his officiating duties which led to that shitty ending.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2011)

Whatever, everyone still comes out of this looking like a bitch. 

...except Larry Merchant.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

> First of all in an argument if shit escalates to the point were *you feel like taking at shot at someone than that's no longer and argument, it's a fight* and you're gonne get hurt. Now, if we're boxing and you go butt me on purpose and laugh about it, I'mma fuck you up. If you apologized, I'd still fuck you up but not by catching you off guard, I'd want you to know I fucked you up and you couldn't do shit about it. I'd accept your apology but the ass whooping is gonna happen a lot worse then it otherwise would have.


So you concede that sorry isn't some magical word that turns back the sands of time. Good. 



> My only complaint about Mayweather fights is that he runs to much and is unwilling to trade and get into it... in the past. He's too defensive sometimes which tends to get boring but I can appreciate all styles, things just get boring when he's doesn't throw any punches and is constantly running and throw a couple of counters here and there. I never complain when he knocks dudes out, I don't care if he does it in the first or last, a KO is always exciting, especially after a dominating performance. Like I said though, a lot of his fights are a defensive affair.


It's funny because his last two opponents were on the back foot more than him. And the majority of his fights have actually been action packed. I can understand why you feel the way you do though, many people who hop on the haters bandwagon after the De La Hoya fight feel the same way. 



> Against Ortiz however, Mayweather looked like he was a lot more aggressive in the early rounds so it was getting good, Ortiz fucked it up with the butt but Cortez ruined it by totally ignoring his officiating duties which led to that shitty ending.


Cortez didn't fuck up as badly as people make out. He said ''Lets go'' and called the fighters together, Mayweather had his hands up, Ortiz had his hands stupidly at his waste.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

ortiz wasn't sorry about shit except getting caught.  it's like getting caught cheating on ur girl, u deny it until u can't, then u say it will never happen again.  heat of the moment isn't no kind of excuse.
and by the way, go back and watch the ortiz -berto fight, same shit, he was gonna open up bertos face with those little headbutts.

mayweather would have been swallowing blood the whole fight if he didn't finish that right away, could have been his loss.

and mayweather was even right about merchant. IT WOULD BE NICE to see some youngblood in there getting a shot , having a job and making a living, wouldn't it? fuck merchants old rich ass


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

anyway, isn't khan a different weight class?  

that alvarez looked good in his fight.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Larry Merchant is a racist prick, I don't know why people feel sorry for the alcoholic when he has spent decades laughing at ^ (use bro) knocking each other out. Guess white folks see things from his point of view.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

i didn't feel sorry when mayweather told merchant off, i was just hoping mayweather wouldn't hit him, cause then people woulda really hated on mayweather


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2011)

Larry Merchant isn't racist. He was a fan of Pernell Whitaker, and some of his favourite fighters are Robinson and Joe Louis.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

'I'm not racist, my neighbor is black'.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2011)

....What? *Genuinely bemused* 

If you want to back up your case, I'd like to hear some elaboration. I don't see any reason why Merchant could be called a racist.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> ....What? *Genuinely bemused*
> 
> If you want to back up your case, I'd like to hear some elaboration. I don't see any reason why Merchant could be called a racist.


I will start things off by saying it pisses me off when people come with the ''He has a black neighbor, cousin, uncle' malarkey to explain why someone isn't a racist. I've had someone call me a ^ (use bro) then have his defenders come with ''His family has black friends'' to excuse why he wouldn't say certain things. So you listing fighters he has given praise in the past as a defense is irksome. 

What I say is based on his treatment of black fighters: Tyson, Holyfield, Vernon Forrest and Mayweather in comparison to white fighters: Wlad and Vitali. 

It could be his geuine hatred towards Mayweather (Which is still as sign of unprofessionalism) but it note worthy when he criticises his style as boring then praises the Klitchsko brothers in every fight they appear in.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 19, 2011)

At the end of the fight Larry Merchant praised Mayweather as being exciting during the fight, all the while the other commentators were just stunned by what had happened.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> At the end of the fight Larry Merchant praised Mayweather as being exciting during the fight, all the while the other commentators were just stunned by what had happened.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I will start things off by saying it pisses me off when people come with the ''He has a black neighbor, cousin, uncle' malarkey to explain why someone isn't a racist. I've had someone call me a ^ (use bro) then have his defenders come with ''His family has black friends'' to excuse why he wouldn't say certain things. So you listing fighters he has given praise in the past as a defense is irksome.



I see your point, but I think it's equally irksome when people assume he's a racist just because he criticises a black fighter. (I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the people who attack Merchant as being racist happen to be big Mayweather fans.) 

I love watching Mayweather in the ring (aside from the suckerpunching the other night) and yet I can still understand why Merchant dislikes him. 



> What I say is based on his treatment of black fighters: Tyson, Holyfield, Vernon Forrest and Mayweather in comparison to white fighters: Wlad and Vitali.
> 
> It could be his geuine hatred towards Mayweather (Which is still as sign of unprofessionalism) but it note worthy when he criticises his style as boring then praises the Klitchsko brothers in every fight they appear in.



I've barely seen any Wlad/Vitali matches, so I can't comment on that. As for Floyd, Merchant has actually been highly complimentary of him at points, praising his defensive mastery and poise in the ring (eg, Judah, Hoya matches). He might criticise him a lot and dislike him as a person/entertainer, but he's always spoken very highly of his skills. 

To be honest, he doesn't seem racist at all -- it would be more accurate to say that he is biased against certain boxing styles. He usually seems to dislike slow paced, technical bouts, and loves high activity matches where the fighter is consistently engaging and trying to stop or KO the other guy.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Then why are you villifying Mayweather for clocking him. You show in your previous post that you believe Mayweather should have let the opportunity to clock Ortiz pass.
> 
> You're an idiot who is feebly trying to rely on semantics.



No, I vilify it because Mayweather fans glorify it. I love the sport of boxing, semantics has nothing to do with it, the fight on Saturday was disgraceful, plain and simple. Mayweather says he wants to clean the sport up... then he pulls that shitty KO after an equality shitty butt by Ortiz. What a joke, clean up the sport. 



Gunners said:


> *So you concede that sorry isn't some magical word that turns back the sands of time. Good.*
> 
> Cortez didn't fuck up as badly as people make out. He said ''Lets go'' and called the fighters together, Mayweather had his hands up, Ortiz had his hands stupidly at his waste.



Concede? What? You tried to make a point about an argument, not a boxing fight. Get outta here with that nonsense. I made my point clearly.

No, Cortez fucked it up, stop looking at things through Mayweather tinted glasses for a moment. Cortez didn't officiate like he should have, how many boxing fights have you ever watched? 

Any time there is a low blow or an accidental head butt that causes a cut a "time out" is called and when the fight is ready to be resumed, the Ref gets both fighters ready in opposite corners and looks at both fighters and then calls "time in". Cortez didn't do that, he was walking away from Ortiz when he called time in, he didn't head towards the middle of the ring, he went off to the side and started chatting up the ring side officials.

Even after the two hits landed, Cortez had no idea what was happening, he waited a couple seconds before even beginning the count out.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

> No, I vilify it because Mayweather fans glorify it. I love the sport of boxing, semantics has nothing to do with it, the fight on Saturday was disgraceful, plain and simple. Mayweather says he wants to clean the sport up... then he pulls that shitty KO after an equality shitty butt by Ortiz. What a joke, clean up the sport.


You find Mayweather at fault for KOing Ortiz which contradicts you trying to act as though you're not attributing blame to Mayweather for what happened. 



> Concede? What? You tried to make a point about an argument, not a boxing fight. Get outta here with that nonsense.


As I said in my previous post, that sorry doesn't fix everything. It is something you accepted. Now I'm telling you that sorry isn't something that fixes a deliberate illegal headbutt. 



> No, Cortez fucked it up, stop looking at things through Mayweather tinted glasses for a moment. Cortez didn't officiate like he should have, how many boxing fights have you ever watched?





danrafaelespn Dan Rafael 
What happened Saturday night was all on @VICIOUSortiz not on @FloydMayweather. Mayweather played by the rules. Ortiz did not. Period.

If you know who Dan Rafael is you will known that he is a huge Mayweather detractor. So get out of here with the ''Mayweather tinted glasses'' ''Fanboy'' rubbish. 

Cortez told them to fight on, from that point on Ortiz focus should have been on Mayweather not the referee. 


> Any time there is a low blow or an accidental head butt that causes a cut a "time out" is called and when the fight is ready to be resumed, the Ref gets both fighters ready in opposite corners and looks at both fighters and then calls "time in". Cortez didn't do that, he was walking away from Ortiz when he called time in, he didn't head towards the middle of the ring, he went off to the side and started chatting up the ring side officials.


The fighters were in neutral corners, he said ''Lets go'', yeah he mixed up the order but Ortiz should have had the sense to realise the fight was was back on, especially when his opponent approached him with his guard up. 

When you're in a boxing match your focus shouldn't be on the referee, it should be on the guy looking to make a pay check out of beating your ass. 


> Even after the two hits landed, Cortez had no idea what was happening, he waited a couple seconds before even beginning the count out.


So what if Cortez had no idea of what was going on? It's not Mayweather problem if he the only person who realises there is a boxing match going on.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 19, 2011)

> You find Mayweather at fault for KOing Ortiz which contradicts you trying to act as though you're not attributing blame to Mayweather for what happened.



I don't place fault on Mayweather KOing Ortiz, I find fault in the manner that it happened. How is that so hard to understand?



> As I said in my previous post, that sorry doesn't fix everything. It is something you accepted. Now I'm telling you that sorry isn't something that fixes a deliberate illegal headbutt.



In the case of us having a verbal argument a punch to the other person's mouth isn't gonna go unpunished, regardless if you said "I'm sorry". I wouldn't even let you say I'm sorry, I'd be beating your ass as the words are about to come out your mouth.

Now, if we're boxing, where there are rules, I'll accept your apology cause I believe in being a sportsman but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna beat your ass in the true spirit of the sport of boxing.



> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> What happened Saturday night was all on @VICIOUSortiz not on @FloydMayweather. Mayweather played by the rules. Ortiz did not. Period.
> 
> If you know who Dan Rafael is you will known that he is a huge Mayweather detractor. So get out of here with the ''Mayweather tinted glasses'' ''Fanboy'' rubbish.
> ...



Dan Rafeal is wrong in this case and he's been wrong in the past. Two people have most of the blame here and I blame both, Ortiz and Cortez for their actions or lack there of. I only blame Mayweather for the way he decided to finish the fight, with one of the most disgraceful KOs in recent history.

Mayweather fans, like I said before don't see things like boxing fans, they see things like Mayweather fans. They think that KO was amazing or some shit, which it wasn't, it was a cheap KO, a KO nonetheless but it was cheap.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> To be honest, he doesn't seem racist at all -- it would be more accurate to say that he is biased against certain boxing styles. He usually seems to dislike slow paced, technical bouts, and loves high activity matches where the fighter is consistently engaging and trying to stop or KO the other guy.



I have to agree with this. 

He acknowledges Mayweather's skills but most probably doesnt like his persona and showmanship. 

You dont have to be leader of the KKK to NOT like Floyd. He shit talks a lot and surprisingly people dont like people who trash talk constantly. I mean didnt he grab Ortiz's by the neck in front of the press? 

Honestly, I dont know if he'd have the nerve to strangle Pacquiao like that in front of the cameras. It would probably cause an uproar from his country. As far as I can recall Pacquiao doesnt verbally disrespect any of his opponents let alone resort to physical actions. 

Also, basically Pacquiao has said if Mayweather is willing to fight him - he's waiting but it will have to be in 2012. After that hes going to devote himself to politics and try to better his country's future. 

Im not sure what Mayweather said his plans were for 2012, but no one wants to see Mayweather fight anyone besides Pacquiao now...and since the end of 2010 and beginning of 2011...there was no indication of problems for their possible fight in 2012. So what's the hold up now?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im not sure what Mayweather said his plans were for 2012, but no one wants to see Mayweather fight anyone besides Pacquiao now...and since the end of 2010 and beginning of 2011...there was no indication of problems for their possible fight in 2012. So what's the hold up now?



He's waiting for manny to become out of shape or have a huge amount of Ring rust so in Floyds mind it will be an easy fight for him.  He knows Manny can beat him and will not fight anyone that will not be a guarantee victory.

In short Floyd Fears Manny.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> anyway, fuck pacman-marquez, that's gonna be a shitty fight.



bama

i seriously hope you're trolling


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 19, 2011)

^ Definitely cant be shittier than Mayweather vs Ortiz. 

But imagine, if Pacman and Money had fought the first time their promoters had sat down to discuss their match-up...

Could we have had _*Pacquiao vs Mayweather III*_ by 2012...?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirito said:


> bama
> 
> i seriously hope you're trolling



i'm not trolling, it's the 3rd fight they had, and marquez ain't shit, this fight is pointless


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

^yes, the 3 legendary mexican boxers are worthless, i see where you come from


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

^ That guy was indeed a total douche....no respect at all...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

Kirito said:


> ^yes, the 3 legendary mexican boxers are worthless, i see where you come from


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 20, 2011)

Crazy Karma: Victor Ortiz DQ'd For Real Sucker Punch In Fight! (Throwback Footage)


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm not trolling, it's the 3rd fight they had, and marquez ain't shit, this fight is pointless




Oh Mayweather fans... 

Even though a 3rd fight isn't what everyone wanted, a 3rd fight should have happened but Manny went up weight classes and he wasn't coming back down. Their first fight ended in a draw and the second ended in a split decision in favor of Manny Pac. There are a lot of people (mostly mexicans) who thought JMM won those fights and obviously others who thought Manny won. Both fights were extremely close, so, a 3rd fight would settle things once and for all.

But yeah, saying JMM ain't shit, shows Mayweather fans know fuck all about boxing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

^ clearly u have ur tring to delegtimize urself, i don't give a darn about mayweather , i just watch fights, u acting like i got mayweather posters in my room, dope.

i saw the second fight, paq won that shit in a decision, but it wasn't a tough decision. i guess only mexicans and filipinos can get excited about this overdone matchup

just saw that ortiz sucker punch, lol, mf's dirty thru and thru.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

Pacquiao-Marquez I & II were one of the most entertaining fights from Pacquiao. 

There styles do well for each other - and more importantly for the spectators. When we watched that at home pretty much everyone was on their feet yelling the entire match. 

They were much, much more entertaining than Pacquiao-Mosley or Mayweather-Mosley and OBVIOUSLY better than Mayweather-Ortiz.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Dan Rafeal is wrong in this case and he's been wrong in the past. Two people have most of the blame here and I blame both, Ortiz and Cortez for their actions or lack there of. I only blame Mayweather for the way he decided to finish the fight, with one of the most disgraceful KOs in recent history.
> 
> Mayweather fans, like I said before don't see things like boxing fans, they see things like Mayweather fans. They think that KO was amazing or some shit, which it wasn't, it was a cheap KO, a KO nonetheless but it was cheap.


[YOUTUBE]HUg5gQhEKho[/YOUTUBE]
A fanboy?

I will respond to the rest of your post later.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

Funny hpow people accused Pac of "ducking" JMM but hate on the match cuz he gives him a rematch.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Funny hpow people accused Pac of "ducking" JMM but hate on the match cuz he gives him a rematch.



Those are mostly Flomos. You know, those same guys that say these things:

Floyd: Pac, you're next!
Flomos: Take the test PED-quiao!
Floyd: I'll consider my options for an Ortiz rematch.
Flomos: Take the test PED-quiao!



You know, I really wonder how these idiots think. The first time anyone said anything about PEDS was after the Hatton fight when Floyd Sr. told the media that Pac was rising in weight too fast, and that he suspected PEDS. Wow, let's all believe a former crackhead who went to jail because he threatened his wife and son!

So yeah after 2 years of drama, Pac agreed to the drug testing, it's just that WADA would do it. Floyd remained adamant, saying that it was supposed to be USADA. Roach stepped in and told him that he's not the NSAC. I mean, it's the same thing, regardless of what drug agency would test him. It's the same damn thing, if anything WADA is stricter since it concerns the world.

I REALLY don't understand the PED accusations on the Pac. He's a congressman, a fighter, an actor, a singer (horrible ) ... Why would he destroy his life by taking drugs?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, so that's what it was?

Now I'm confused. Arum says Pac will only take WADA. Floyd says he only wants USADA.

What's the catch?

Arum?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

The catch is WADA do not do drug testing and referred USADA (as the fight is taking place in America).


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

i don't like this marquez fight for the same reason i didn't like the mosley fight , those guys aren't really contenders anymore imo, they are just fillers that paq is fighting to keep his skills up for a mayweather fight.  and to fight a second fight against a non contender is even more boring.  at least ortiz was a possible up and comer even though that went nowhere.

anyway, now that mayweather has some legal troubles, i see even more trouble ahead in him having a fight with pac, cause parasites wanna make money off of his big payday, and he needs to fix that first now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2011)

karma LOL


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah on top of that Berto extended his glove to him in the seventh round and he tried smacking him with a left.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]HUg5gQhEKho[/YOUTUBE]
> A fanboy?
> 
> I will respond to the rest of your post later.



C'mon man. Do you really think a fellow referee is going to throw a colleague under the bus? That ain't gonna happen, I like Kenny Bayless, he should have been officiating the fight, Cortez has a long history of blunders inside the ring. I'm not gonna reiterate how an official is supposed to bring fighters together to continue a fight, cause it's apparent you Mayweather fans can't seem to grasp the concept.

I will repeat myself though, Ortiz fucked up and takes some of the blame, Cortez fucked up and he takes the bigger share of the blame. Mayweather, while he did nothing "wrong", he fucked up by ending the match in one of the most disgraceful ways possible.




Audible Phonetics said:


> karma LOL



AP, get outta here dude, you ain't no real boxing fan, you're a Mayweather fan and it's obvious. You're linking shit from a gossip site...  You're also linking a vid of early Ortiz, when he was just starting his pro career. He was even more green then, then he is now, he had no polish, he had no discipline.

Go back to the NBA and NFL thread, cause you're making yourself look dumb bro. When the lock out is over I'll be over there to talk NBA trash all season.



Gunners said:


> Yeah on top of that Berto extended his glove to him in the seventh round and he tried smacking him with a left.



  

Mayweather fans... :rofl

Really?... Are you shitting me? 

I'll respond to this just because. Are you trying to compare this to the cheap shots Mayweather took on Ortiz? C'mon man. I'm not even gonna break down the differences between the two, that would be fucking pointless.

I will say this though... Berto has a move where he keeps one arm pointing forward, measuring distance and then taps you with a straight right. In the middle of a fight with Berto any fighter would be weary of this move, unless they want to eat a straight right to the mouth.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei, I'm going to finish cooking dinner and chill for a bit. Before I expose the double standards present in your post along with you constantly shifting the goal post I'm giving your the opportunity to walk away with your tail between your legs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Pacquiao-Marquez I & II were one of the most entertaining fights from Pacquiao.
> 
> There styles do well for each other - and more importantly for the spectators. When we watched that at home pretty much everyone was on their feet yelling the entire match.
> 
> They were much, much more entertaining than Pacquiao-Mosley or Mayweather-Mosley and OBVIOUSLY better than Mayweather-Ortiz.



they're different fighters now man. JMM is over the hill, he's gonna get steam rolled.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

^ i agree, i'll predict a 9-12th round tko by pac. i ain't gonna watch 

also, mayweather tagged ortiz with that same delayed right (whatever u wanna call it, holding up his left arm), it was beautiful.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Mayweather won legitimately and accordingly to the rules.

The rest is just butthurt talk. Get over it.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Sotei, I'm going to finish cooking dinner and chill for a bit. Before I expose the double standards present in your post along with you constantly shifting the goal post I'm giving your the opportunity to walk away with your tail between your legs.



 I'm waiting bro.

Let's see this shifting of goal post you speak of. Can't wait for the Mayweather logic.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ^ i agree, i'll predict a 9-12th round tko by pac. i ain't gonna watch
> 
> also, mayweather tagged ortiz with that same delayed right (whatever u wanna call it, holding up his left arm), it was beautiful.




Regardless if JMM gets steam rolled or not, it was a fight that needed to happen. It needed to happen sooner but what ever, the fight has been agreed to, can't do anything about it now.


The fuck? Same delayed right? Did you see the fight or are you talking out your ass. He caught Ortiz with a left hook first and followed it immediately with a straight right, no delayed right anywhere. 

Mayweather fans...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

> Mayweather fans...



^that shit doesn't add value nor credibility to what you're posting.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, Sotei you really dislike Mayweather. The guys is an asshole (like most boxers) but damn let it go.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^that shit doesn't add value nor credibility to what you're posting.




That's all the credibility I need. Mayweather fans have a certain logic that's not centered around boxing but centered around Mayweather. If you're talking amongst boxing enthusiasts that know their shit and you say... "Mayweather fans..." they just grown in disapproval. Mayweather fans wouldn't understand.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei I own you.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Wow, Sotei you really dislike Mayweather. The guys is an asshole (like most boxers) but damn let it go.




Naw you got it all wrong, I don't hate Mayweather, in fact I give him all the props in the world for his inhuman boxing abilities... what I do hate is his bitch ass attitude and his fans are some of the worst fans in all sports.

Don't get me wrong though, not all his fans are complete stooges who know shit about boxing. I know plenty of good Mayweather fans but first and foremost they are boxing fans and aficionados, not just Mayweather fans.



Here's a nice little article and interview on ESPN with that "racist" Larry Merchant and what happened during and after the fight.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei are heat fans good fans? LOL


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

someone should do a count on how many times Sotei has said the phrase "mayweather fans" in the past 3 days.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sotei I own you.




Of course you do... in the NBA section, I have no qualms in admitting that. You already know my favorite sports homie.

1. Futbol/Soccer
2. Boxing
3. Football/NBA

You're my dude though.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sotei are heat fans good fans? LOL




True Heat fans are good fans.

Now LeBron fans.... They're just as bad as Mayweather fans. 

Yo, I use that same phrase over here around Basketball fans, you say "LeBron fans..." and see what reaction you get.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei said:


> That's all the credibility I need. Mayweather fans have a certain logic that's not centered around boxing but centered around Mayweather. If you're talking amongst boxing enthusiasts that know their shit and you say... "Mayweather fans..." they just grown in disapproval. Mayweather fans wouldn't understand.



Yeah because mindless generalizing has any credibility right?!

The fuck do I care if a bunch of butthurt douche bags break into giggles when they hear ''mayweather fans''..

relevance?


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Yeah because mindless generalizing has any credibility right?!
> 
> The fuck do I care if a bunch of butthurt douche bags break into giggles when they hear ''mayweather fans''..
> 
> relevance?




Hey you responded to me, if you didn't want a reply... don't quote me, simple as that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

I did want a reply..I just wanted it to be contextual relevant formed with logical reasoning.

Not some: ''_Me & some others get the giggles when we hear/read ''mayweather fans'' so I think it's a nice way to add credibility/value to w/e bullshit I'm posting_''

I accept the concession though.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I did want a reply..I just wanted it to be contextual relevant formed with logical reasoning.
> 
> Not some: ''_Me & some others get the giggles when we hear/read ''mayweather fans'' so I think it's a nice way to add credibility/value to w/e bullshit I'm posting_''
> 
> I accept the concession though.




The only reason I replied to you the way I did is cause you only focused on my last comment of "Mayweather fans...".

I've made my points on the fight pretty clear by now. Mayweather, went according to the rules, I never argued that he didn't, I never said he was a dirty fighter. My only issue is the way the fight came to an end. It didn't end in the true spirit of the sport of boxing, cause at the end of the day it's a sport, not a street fight.

I never sat here and said Ortiz had no fault in the matter but I did say that Cortez ruined the fight by not following the proper officiating protocol. I've been watching boxing my whole life and I have never seen an official re-start a fight the way Cortez went about it in this case.

Mayweather is an incredible fighter with all the talent that any boxer would want, yet he chose to end the fight in a manner that no other great fighter would. It was unfortunate but that's his character, like I said before, if it was with swords, Mayweather would stab you in the back with no hesitation.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei said:
			
		

> Mayweather is an incredible fighter with all the talent that any boxer would want, yet he chose to end the fight in a manner that no other great fighter would. It was unfortunate but that's his character, like I said before, if it was with swords, Mayweather would stab you in the back with no hesitation.


Stabbing someone in the back has nothing to do with what Mayweather did or has ever done in any of his fights. He talks shit but when the fight comes he backs it up. I don't know why you persist with that retarded analogy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Regardless if JMM gets steam rolled or not, it was a fight that needed to happen. It needed to happen sooner but what ever, the fight has been agreed to, can't do anything about it now.
> 
> 
> The fuck? Same delayed right? Did you see the fight or are you talking out your ass. He caught Ortiz with a left hook first and followed it immediately with a straight right, no delayed right anywhere.
> ...



the fuck r u talking about, i didn't say he finished the fight like that, he did that right in the 2nd or 3rd round.  get some help dude.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

nobody answered my question on the previous page


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)

I guess some people are just huge fans of unsatisfying screwjob endings that prematurely ruin what could potentially be good fights.

I suppose this also explains why some people watch TNA wrestling.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I guess some people are just huge fans of unsatisfying screwjob endings that prematurely ruin what could potentially be good fights.
> 
> I suppose this also explains why some people watch TNA wrestling.



the ending is just the ending, i'm not gonna sit here whining about it.  and the fight thru 4 rounds was just ok, ortiz was getting beat almost every round on every card.  that's not a "potentially" good fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2011)

You don't know what potential means. 

But seriously...fight was getting interesting and then...boxing gets its usual black eye.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, guys on PTI brought up an interesting point, wondering if Merchant will get a slap on the wrists from HBO since he went off on a guy who brought the channel like half a billion dollars in Pay per View.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, guys on PTI brought up an interesting point, wondering if Merchant will get a slap on the wrists from HBO since he went off on a guy who brought the channel like half a billion dollars in Pay per View.



For many people that was best part of the entire match...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2011)

Changes to the OP have been made.


----------



## Id (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2011)

the hell? Ortiz seemed awfully happy about losing,he had a grin on his face the whole time.

lol at mayweather afraid of the pacman.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 21, 2011)

ortiz did have a stupid look on his face . it's the look of a deranged person who thinks his headbutt was cool.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL CORTEZ


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 21, 2011)

All, she wrote

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qTqruvqXWE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

> C'mon man. Do you really think a fellow referee is going to throw a colleague under the bus? That ain't gonna happen, I like Kenny Bayless, he should have been officiating the fight, Cortez has a long history of blunders inside the ring. I'm not gonna reiterate how an official is supposed to bring fighters together to continue a fight, cause it's apparent you Mayweather fans can't seem to grasp the concept.
> 
> I will repeat myself though, Ortiz fucked up and takes some of the blame, Cortez fucked up and he takes the bigger share of the blame. Mayweather, while he did nothing "wrong", he fucked up by ending the match in one of the most disgraceful ways possible.


This is why I claim you're shifting the goal post. You stated that I see things a certain way because I have on 'Mayweather tinted glasses', when one if biggest detractors sees things my way along with a respected referee. 

Your argument is centered around attacking everyone's credibility as opposed to dealing with the actual argument presented. 

There was nothing 'disgraceful' about the way Mayweather ended the fight. It's a boxing match not hugs and kisses. What do you expect him to do, allow the hug fest to continue so that the round would end and Ortiz would a minute to recover? It's not his responsibility to make sure Ortiz has his guard up, in the ring his responsibility is to himself alone. 



> AP, get outta here dude, you ain't no real boxing fan, you're a Mayweather fan and it's obvious. You're linking shit from a gossip site...  You're also linking a vid of early Ortiz, when he was just starting his pro career. He was even more green then, then he is now, he had no polish, he had no discipline.
> 
> Go back to the NBA and NFL thread, cause you're making yourself look dumb bro. When the lock out is over I'll be over there to talk NBA trash all season.


Does the site really matter? I mean if he posted the Youtube version it would be the same thing and you should be the last person to talk about how dumb someone looks. 

Your posts can be translated to ''If I laugh and call him a Mayweather fan, maybe those who hate Mayweather will think I'm right and fail to realise that I don't know anything and am full of shit''. 



> *I'll respond to this just because. Are you trying to compare this to the cheap shots Mayweather took on Ortiz?* C'mon man. I'm not even gonna break down the differences between the two, that would be fucking pointless.


Yes I am. As for the last part, I'm pretty sure that you attempted to explain the difference between the two, realised you couldn't form a sensible argument so decided on putting up the facade that your point of view is one of common sense. 



> I will say this though... Berto has a move where he keeps one arm pointing forward, measuring distance and then taps you with a straight right. In the middle of a fight with Berto any fighter would be weary of this move, unless they want to eat a straight right to the mouth.


Now this is funny. Pay attention, I want you to think things through carefully as your double standard is apparent here. 

You claim that Ortiz was justified in lunging after Ortiz as he _'has a move where he Berto has a move where he keeps one arm pointing forward, measuring distance and then taps you with a straight right'_, then why was Floyd not justified in lunging after Ortiz? A man who headbutted him the last time he spread his arms open. 

You can claim that Ortiz had a friendly demeanor when going to hug Ortiz but so did Berto when he went to hug Ortiz, he was smiling/laughing in a way that suggest respect for their previous action packed round. Ortiz reaction was to try and knock his head off with a left.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I see your point, but I think it's equally irksome when people assume he's a racist just because he criticises a black fighter. (I don't think it's a coincidence that most of the people who attack Merchant as being racist happen to be big Mayweather fans.)
> 
> I love watching Mayweather in the ring (aside from the suckerpunching the other night) and yet I can still understand why Merchant dislikes him.


It is not the criticism of black fighters it is the disrespect he shows them. You don't see me accusing Kellerman, Lampley or the guys who cover boxing in the UK racists because they maintain a degree of professionalism in their criticism. 

And it probably isn't a coincidence that people people who see Merchant as a racist are Mayweather fans because the perceived racism may act as motivation for people to support him. 



> *I've barely seen any Wlad/Vitali matches, so I can't comment on that. As for Floyd, Merchant has actually been highly complimentary of him at points, praising his defensive mastery and poise in the ring (eg, Judah, Hoya matches). He might criticise him a lot and dislike him as a person/entertainer, but he's always spoken very highly of his skills.
> 
> To be honest, he doesn't seem racist at all -- it would be more accurate to say that he is biased against certain boxing styles. He usually seems to dislike slow paced, technical bouts, and loves high activity matches where the fighter is consistently engaging and trying to stop or KO the other guy.*


I'd be inclined to agree with you if the Klitchsko brothers didn't embody the style of fights you claim Larry Merchant dislikes. They are technical, slow paced, take no risks and are quite happy to rely on their jab for 12 rounds. 

With regards to Larry's take on Floyd, every praise has been start or ends with an insult which is undermining.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 21, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ortiz did have a stupid look on his face . it's the look of a deranged person who thinks his headbutt was cool.


He did just earn (...maybe not earn) probably the biggest paycheck of his career that night, so id say it was more of a "fuck it, I just got a bigass load of money" look 

Same look Mosley had on his face after losing to Mayweather and Pac


----------



## Sotei (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyAslqA84YE[/YOUTUBE]

Sergio "Maravilla" Martinez! Dude is an all around bad ass, awesome in the ring and out. Can't wait to see the fight against Darren Barker, let's see what he's made of.

In other Martinez news circling around the interwebs, he seems to have his mind set on Manny and Mayweather for 2012. Make it happen boxing, Martinez is one of the best boxers out there and I'd love to see him fight both of the top fighters at the moment. I actually think Martinez has a good chance at beating both their asses.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 21, 2011)

Via Twitter:


> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> A Nevada commission source opined that Mayweather camp may have bought just enough unsold tix simply to nudge his gate ahead Pacquiao-Mosley




This fucking guy... 

Petty as fuck yo. 

*Update*

Again Via Twitter:



> danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
> Spoke to TR's @ToddDuboef and he said Pacquiao-Marquez has already sold more tickets than Mayweather-Ortiz and is already a virtual sellout.



O.k. so Mayweather's claims of being the bigger draw are now squashed. Time for "Money" to put it in his mouth and make this fight happen.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Not surprising about the virtual sellout of tickets for the Pacquiao-Marquez fight.

Pacquiao always comes in ready and wanting to have a good fight. It just depends if the other guy is going to turtle or just run around the ring. Both times Marquez has shown hes got the nerve to stand toe-to-toe with Pacquiao. 

Hope this will be the same...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOL CORTEZ



Still not as bad as Russell Mora.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, the entire population of the Philippines attends Pac fights.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also, the entire population of the Philippines attends Pac fights.



Well he's the People's Champion...


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 21, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Still not as bad as Russell Mora.


Speaking of, it looks like the Agbeko-Mares rematch will be on the same day as Cotto-Margo II. 

I hope the cards arent on the same time, though its likely they will be, since its Showtime vs HBO


edit - Wow, Agbeko-Mares, Moreno-Darchinyan on the same card and it looks to be confirmed. I hope no one pulls out because id definitely be willing to miss Cotto-Margo for that one...

GBP's been making some nice cards lately...


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOL CORTEZ



I've been arguing this back n forth with my peeps at work. When the fuck did Cortez ever signal the fight was on?


You would think that if the fight was resumed, the clock would reaper/resume. It didn't. 
There was 9 seconds left on the round. The bell ending the match was never heard, despite being counted out.
 Was the 10 second warning bell, ever heard?

I swear if Joe wipes his ass, firm but fairly the way he judges fights. Than he sure as fuck walks around with a handful of chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also, the entire population of the Philippines attends Pac fights.


no kidding.

it's like World Peace becomes a reality here for the duration of Pacman's fight. there's 0 crime in the entire country. zero. nothing bad happens. crims, rebels etc. all sit their butts down and watch Pacman fight. it's amazing.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

> This is why I claim you're shifting the goal post. You stated that I see things a certain way because I have on 'Mayweather tinted glasses', when one if biggest detractors sees things my way along with a respected referee.
> 
> Your argument is centered around attacking everyone's credibility as opposed to dealing with the actual argument presented.



The whole time I've been dealing with the argument presented. My main points after reviewing the fight, were that Ortiz fucked up but Cortez ruined the fight. I never said Mayweather did anything wrong but that I didn't like the way he decided to end the fight. Disgraceful. Dan Rafeal is not the only boxing columnist in the world, there are plenty that have pretty much said almost the exact same things I've said.

Kenny Bayless can say what ever he wants but that doesn't mean he's going to throw Cortez under a bus, they are *colleagues*.



> Does the site really matter? I mean if he posted the Youtube version it would be the same thing and you should be the last person to talk about how dumb someone looks.



The site does matter, a stupid ass gossip site has no legs to stand on when it comes to talking about boxing. That vid was dug up and put on their to do what? Create a persona of Ortiz being a dirty fighter? Go look on any boxing site, respected or not and not one has called Ortiz dirty or put up that vid to prove anything. That vid was mainly used to incite some kind of reaction. If AP got it from youtube and put it up on his own, then my reaction would have just been a facepalm cause he would have failed on his own.

Ortiz paid the price of being a young fighter, anxious to get a win and instead got DQed for throwing an extra punch that KOed the other fighter.




> You claim that Ortiz was justified in lunging after Ortiz as he _'has a move where he Berto has a move where he keeps one arm pointing forward, measuring distance and then taps you with a straight right'_, then why was Floyd not justified in lunging after Ortiz? A man who headbutted him the last time he spread his arms open.



So, I went back and watched Ortiz vs Berto to see what it was you were talking about. Mm Hmm, yeah, you said 7th round, right? I didn't see shit. Either the round was wrong or you're seeing things that never happened. 

As for why Mayweather wasn't justified, I shouldn't have to break it down but I will, although it's useless since your Mayweather logic won't allow you to see it. Ortiz's butt came when both fighters were tangled up with Mayweather on the defensive against the ropes. Ortiz paid the price for his illegal move, point deducted. Now, for the millionth time, Cortez goes on to fuck the fight up by not following proper officiating protocol, I could break it down step by step for you but you obviously aren't trying to hear it since I've broken it down before.

I think Larry Merchant put it best, Mayweather caught Ortiz with a legal sucker punch. A sucker punch that should have never happened if Cortez would have done his job.

In the spirit of the sport of boxing, that's not the way you want a great fighter to end a fight.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, legal sucker punch, mayweather hater


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, legal sucker punch, mayweather hater




That's how Larry Merchant put it, it seems like an apt description of what it was.


As for hater, I wouldn't go that far, hate the attitude and the way he goes about the business of boxing, sure. I don't hate his skills.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgbZx0hHAgE[/YOUTUBE]

Let's get the hype going! Oct 1st can't come fast enough. Martinez gonna rock Barker, book it!


Dat Martinez!


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2011)

lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_0JeIz2os&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

^^^
 "Now let me see you try that shit against Pacquiao... didn't think so."


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Wonder how much America would hate Floyd if he pulled an OJ.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2011)

mayweather's scared of pac, yeah right


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Wonder how much America would hate Floyd if he pulled an OJ.



thats saying that OJ wasn't hated as much floyd.  well maybe not OJ, but LBJ, randy moss, rasheed wallace, muhammed ali who got sent to jail, any brother that doesn't sit down and take shit or speaks their mind is hated.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> thats saying that OJ wasn't hated as much floyd.  well maybe not OJ, but LBJ, randy moss, rasheed wallace, muhammed ali who got sent to jail, any brother that doesn't sit down and take shit or speaks their mind is hated.



What I'm saying is people seem to want his head on a pitchfork I wonder how they would respond to him killing their white darling and walking away a free man.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> thats saying that OJ wasn't hated as much floyd.  well maybe not OJ, but LBJ, randy moss, rasheed wallace, *muhammed ali who got sent to jail*, any brother that doesn't sit down and take shit or speaks their mind is hated.




The fuck?! You shouldn't even mention Ali, in the names of all those other dudes. Ali went to jail cause he didn't want to go to war back when the US still had a draft, get your shit straight, no one hated Ali, except for racists.

OJ wasn't hated till he killed his ex-wife and Ron Goldman.

Cleveland hates LeBron and people hate how he went about leaving his hometown but there's still millions of LeBron nuthuggers.

I've never heard of anyone hating on Randy Moss or Sheed. They might say some dumb shit every now and then but nothing to hate them over.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Ali was disliked in his time. You're the one who needs to get his shit straight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Ali was disliked for protesting an unjust war, being a muslim, being a proud black man in a world where segregation still existed and being outspoken.

Floyd is disliked because he's an asshole.

THEY ARE SO ALIKE


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What I'm saying is people seem to want his head on a pitchfork I wonder how they would respond to him killing their *white darling* and walking away a free man.




Oh man, what are you a reverse racist or something?

He could kill who ever he wants regardless of race, who the fuck would love and admire a murderer?

People hate Mayweather for his attitude and bullshit, not his boxing skill. The way he carries himself leads people to want to see him lose and cheer against him.

Your logic is backward as fuck.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Oh man, what are you a reverse racist or something?
> 
> He could kill who ever he wants regardless of race, who the fuck would love and admire a murderer?
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to lose my patience with you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ali was disliked for protesting an unjust war, being a muslim, being a proud black man in a world where segregation still existed and being outspoken.
> 
> Floyd is disliked because he's an asshole.
> 
> THEY ARE SO ALIKE



floyd's an asshole? that's the response i expected.  u would be an asshole if people didn't like u cause ur the best at what u do AND ur black


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> floyd's an asshole? that's the response i expected.  u would be an asshole if people didn't like u cause ur the best at what u do AND ur black



So, a man who beats women and children isn't an asshole?  It's just because people are jealous and racist? Okay. 

I'm sure if Floyd killed someone, y'all just say that it was the victim's fault because they didn't protect themselves at all times. 

Seriously guys, get some perspective and take off the Floyd-colored glasses and realize the man has some serious flaws. Great boxer, really messed up human being.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> floyd's an asshole? that's the response i expected.  u would be an asshole if people didn't like u cause ur the best at what u do AND ur black





What?!?! 

This is the silliest shit I've read all day. What Mayweather are you people looking at? It doesn't matter that he's black, I hated Fernando Vargas for the same reason I hate Mayweather... bitch ass attitudes.

Mayweather has only shown arrogance and arrogance is a nice word in this case cause he's gone above arrogance. If you watched the 24/7 special leading up to the fight with Ortiz, you get to see just how out of touch Mayweather is.

Just a little example, he's talking to some military men in Afghanistan through Skype and they ask him what's his motivation. What do you think Floyd does?... the moron, flashes at these soldiers who are sacrificing themselves, stacks of cash...  Instead of saying something positive and encouraging to make the soldiers feel like what they're doing is worth it, he shows off stacks of cash. What the fuck?

That's like the most recent example and you wonder why people don't like the guy?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

> Just a little example, he's talking to some military men in Afghanistan through Skype and they ask him what's his motivation. What do you think Floyd does?... the moron, flashes at these soldiers who are sacrificing themselves, stacks of cash...  Instead of saying something positive and encouraging to make the soldiers feel like what they're doing is worth it, he shows off stacks of cash. What the fuck?


So you want him to lie? Most individuals are motivated by cash, I hate to break it to you but the tooth fairy doesn't exist, neither does Santa Clause.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> So you want him to lie? Most individuals are motivated by cash, I hate to break it to you but the tooth fairy doesn't exist, neither does Santa Clause.




Oh wait, let's go with Mayweather logic and praise him for his honesty. ... 


You want him to say, I do this cause I came from nothing and now I have what I never dreamt of having when I was young. Thank the soldiers for their sacrifice and without people like them, what he has accomplished wouldn't have been possible in this country.

You know, something to boost the soldiers morale.

Not "Hey look, I got money bitches! You might die tomorrow but at least you know I'm rich!"

Backwards, just fucking backwards these Mayweather fans.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Oh wait, let's go with Mayweather logic and praise him for his honesty. ...
> 
> 
> You want him to say, I do this cause I came from nothing and now I have what I never dreamt of having when I was young. Thank the soldiers for their sacrifice and without people like them, what he has accomplished wouldn't have been possible in this country.
> ...


Did I say he should be praised for his honesty? You brainless little bitch, it seems that all you can rely on is ''You're a Mayweather fanboy'' how about I am heading into the 3rd and final year of my Law degree. Fucking prick. 

What you said is scripted and people pick up on that. At the end of the day people who join the army and are fighting in the middle east don't do so because of their family, because of their country. They do it because it is the only thing they are qualified to do. Show me a soldier on the battlefield who is qualified to be a Doctor, Lawyer etc. and I will take my hat off to him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

I dunno, maybe he isn't motivated by money.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Did I say he should be praised for his honesty? You brainless little bitch, it seems that all you can rely on is ''You're a Mayweather fanboy'' how about I am heading into the 3rd and final year of my Law degree. Fucking prick.
> 
> What you said is scripted and people pick up on that. At the end of the day people who join the army and are fighting in the middle east don't do so because of their family, because of their country. They do it because it is the only thing they are qualified to do. Show me a soldier on the battlefield who is qualified to be a Doctor, Lawyer etc. and I will take my hat off to him.



Mm Hmm, I was in the ARMY and I'm an audio engineer and plenty of people join cause it's their only way out of a bad situation, that's true. By the same token there are plenty that join because they want to and plenty make a career out of it and others get out and go back to school and become lawyers and doctors and all that.

That's good for you that you're going to get a law degree, maybe that's why you like to defend assholes so fucking much.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

> Mm Hmm, I was in the ARMY and I'm an audio engineer and plenty of people join cause it's their only way out of a bad situation, that's true. By the same token there are plenty that join because they want to and plenty make a career out of it and others get out and go back to school and become lawyers and doctors and all that.
> 
> That's good for you that you're going to get a law degree, maybe that's why you like to defend assholes so fucking much.


It's because my eyes see more than your's do  

'Only way out of a bad situation' is a pretty way of saying 'My motivation is cash', if they had cash they wouldn't be in a bad situation.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> It's because my eyes see more than your's do
> 
> 'Only way out of a bad situation' is a pretty way of saying 'My motivation is cash', if they had cash they wouldn't be in a bad situation.




My motivation wasn't cash, mine was because I wanted to kill people legally. My parents begged me not to join but I wanted to know what it felt like to kill someone. Otherwise I'm a very nice person. 

Not everyone is motivated by cash. Some people are motivated because they want to give their families a better life and money just happens to help out with that.

Just because the music bizz has made me loads of money, doesn't mean I'm gonna throw it in peoples faces. When I'm a father and my kids ask me why I work so hard, I'm not gonna pull out a wad of cash and make it rain on them. Giving my kids a good life will be the motivation, not the money.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2011)

Sotei said:


> When I'm a father and my kids ask me why I work so hard, I'm not gonna pull out a wad of cash and make it rain on them.




You should. 

I would.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You should.
> 
> I would.




 :rofl


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

> My motivation wasn't cash, mine was because I wanted to kill people legally. My parents begged me not to join but I wanted to know what it felt like to kill someone. Otherwise I'm a very nice person.


Yet you're trying to sit on a morale high horse. 



> Not everyone is motivated by cash. Some people are motivated because they want to give their families a better life and money just happens to help out with that.


As you said things money buys. If someone is motivated by cash there is no way of telling what they want that cash for. 



> Just because the music bizz has made me loads of money, doesn't mean I'm gonna throw it in peoples faces. When I'm a father and my kids ask me why I work so hard, I'm not gonna pull out a wad of cash and make it rain on them. Giving my kids a good life will be the motivation, not the money.


As I said or at least alluded to in my previous post. Cash is part of a chain, he can say he is motivated by a cash and at the same time want cash for a particular reason. 

Using myself as an example, I am at the moment motivated by cash. I don't share a house with 8 people, eat pasta, tuna on their lonesome because I have no money and I'm too proud to ask my parents for money because I love Law so much. I do so because I know that getting a degree in Law will put me in a position to get more money. At the end of the day my eye is set focused on future pay checks. That being said, if I didn't have my family to consider, if I didn't have vision of a Ryan Jr I wouldn't want or need a lot of money.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 23, 2011)

Ali had charm and was not as unlikable as may though.  he was like a jerk with a heart of gold whereas may is like a jerk with a heart of a silver coin.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> lol
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_0JeIz2os&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]



*subscribing*

anyway, you guys have been at it for almost a week now. its beginning to sound like some petty married couple squabble


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm convinced the only way this can be resolved is if Mayweather fights Ortiz again and then loses when Ortiz knocks him out with a headbutt that Joe Cortez doesn't see.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm convinced the only way this can be resolved is if Mayweather fights Ortiz again and then loses when Ortiz knocks him out with a headbutt that Joe Cortez doesn't see.



that wouldn't resolve anything except that ortiz is a committed cheater.  

and nobody wants to see ortiz get owned again, this fight was decided long before there was or wasn't a sucker punch

the only other person i like watching fight right now is khan, and i don't know if he's pacs or mayweathers class.  that alvarez looks light, but he's good too


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm sure if Floyd killed someone, y'all just say that it was the victim's fault because they didn't protect themselves at all times.



Now that shit was seriously funny man!


----------



## Sotei (Sep 23, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> The only other person i like watching fight right now is khan, and i don't know if he's pacs or mayweathers class.  that alvarez looks light, but he's good too





I give you exhibit #1. Pound for Pound #3 ranked fighter in the world, right behind Pac and Mayweather.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-EL1r5I7i8[/YOUTUBE]

Took out my boy P.Will, took out Pavlik. Only reason he isn't as popular as he should be, is cause nobody wants to fight him, so he fights who ever. Watch for his next fight on Oct. 1 on HBO, no PPV needed.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 23, 2011)

That really didn't excite me, he nailed him, didn't do shit. No power behind that punch?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2011)

People in his weight class want to fight him. He is a middleweight, Floyd and Pacquiao are Welterweights, I don't really see why they should offer this guy a meal ticket. I mean his head would look nice on their resume but he is not in direct competition with either one of them. 

If he wants to make a name for himself he can take a risk and move up a weight class where there are bigger fights to be made.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 23, 2011)

On the topic of fighters to look out for, I like watching Donaire -- he has quite a bit of potential.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 23, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> On the topic of fighters to look out for, I like watching Donaire -- he has quite a bit of potential.


Glad he got his crap sorted with TR...Too bad theyre making another flyweight move up to fight him though. Hopefully after Narvaez they give him some good matches, hes close to 30 and itd be a shame if he didnt make it big before he retires. 

@ Gunners - Yup, if he takes on the "2" hed have to cut a lot of weight. He did say hed be willing to cut to 150 for a Pac fight but stated itd be dangerous for his health, lol. If he goes up to SMW I dont think hed be giving up too much weight to the big names. Bute goes into fights at high 170s-180s, Froch and Ward though I think stay somewhere around the SMW limit, Martinez usually rehydrates to the SMW limit or higher, same as Clottey and Margo.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 27, 2011)

on his twitter account:



> I left the fight in the ring but Oscar and Ortiz keep doing interviews crying like some Golden Girl bitches. I will fuck both of you up.





> Does Victoria Ortiz want another rematch because he thinks he can win or does he want another payday?





> Victoria Ortiz thought it was a head-butting contest. But that 2-piece gave him some act right.





> Victoria Ortiz's new nickname is "Take 2 of these and call me in the morning"





> I named this car "The Karate Kid". It's doing what Victoria Ortiz should've done. Put your hands up!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2011)

that's some funny shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2011)

He needs to stop ducking Larry Merchant.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone interested in the upcoming Sergio Martinez fight? It's this weekend isn't it?


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 29, 2011)

Im a fan of Martinez, but ill probably pass on it if its on the same time as the Rafa Marquez-Nishioka card...Martinez vs Barker doesnt seem like itd be as competitive as Rafa vs Nishioka will be, plus Kamegai the "ref killer" is going to be on the undercard lol

highlight video


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Anyone interested in the upcoming Sergio Martinez fight? It's this weekend isn't it?




Fuck yeah I'm interested. Good thing I'm an HBO subscriber, gonna watch the fight in beautiful HD. I don't really know Barker, hopefully he puts up a decent fight or at least gets KOed in an exciting manner.

Either way I expect Martinez to get a KO somewhere in the middle rounds. I don't completely count Barker out though, he's in the ring, if he's there he knows what he's doing, I never underestimate any boxer.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2011)

Go up already Sergio. Or was the rumor about a Money fight true?


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2011)

closing for a bit.


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2011)

*Can Sergio Beat Manny or Floyd at 154?*

Sergio Martinez 3rd rated p4p fighter from Argentina, is being very vocal about fighting Welter Weight kings Manny & Floyd.

Currently Martinez is campaigning  at 160 (Middle Weight). If Manny or Floyd where to take up his challenge, and meet at a catch weight at 154. Would Manny/Floyd, be too much for Sergio?


----------



## Id (Oct 1, 2011)

Updated a New Topic, and Added a new Poll.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

Id said:


> Sergio Martinez 3rd rated p4p fighter from Argentina, is being very vocal about fighting Welter Weight kings Manny & Floyd.
> 
> Currently Martinez is campaigning  at 160 (Middle Weight). If Manny or Floyd where to take up his challenge, and meet at a catch weight at 154. Would Manny/Floyd, be too much for Sergio?




I'd love to see both fights happen. I don't think either Manny nor Mayweather would be willing to fight Sergio. He's much bigger then Manny and he's very quick and he has way more power then anyone Manny or Mayweather have faced. They don't want none of that.

The way I see the fights, Manny is Manny he'd fight and trade with Sergio but Sergio's power would be too much, he'd KO Manny in the early to middle rounds.

Mayweather wouldn't even let Sergio get close enough to even land body shots. Mayweather would run the whole time, looking for quick jabs and counters, he wouldn't stick around for Sergio to strike back. It would be a boring fight, so I'd guess a Mayweather win by UD. If Sergio caught him though, I'd have to give the fight to Sergio, he'd probably KO him as well, cause I don't think he'd get the points from the judges.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Martinez already dropping his hands. Fight's done -.-


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

Barker is actually putting up a decent fight, Martinez hasn't really landed anything legit.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Barker is actually putting up a decent fight, Martinez hasn't really landed anything legit.



Yeah, that last round was Barker's. C'mon Sergio! Viva la Argentina or wherever the fuck you're from!


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

Marinez starting to use his hand speed more and landing nice combinations and body shots. He's adjusting pretty well. That bloody nose must be really bothersome though.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Marinez starting to use his hand speed more and landing nice combinations and body shots. He's adjusting pretty well. That bloody nose must be really bothersome though.



Not that hard to breath really, it's just dangerous to get hit in the chin with your mouth open.

Well, more dangerous that normal anyways.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Barker should have pulled a Floyd right then. I would have laughed myself to death.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Barker should have pulled a Floyd right then. I would have laughed myself to death.




That would have been fucked up. Most fighters wouldn't pull that shit though.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2011)

near knockdown right there

sergio's work rate= gold.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> That would have been fucked up. Most fighters wouldn't pull that shit though.



It's protect yourself at all times, Sotei.
















At all times...


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

That was awesome, Sergio, in the middle of his flurry, still had the awareness to dodge that hook from Barker that came out of no where.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

KO! Martinez! What a pimp, Barker blocked it and all and still there was enough power to take him down.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> KO! Martinez! What a pimp, Barker blocked it and all and still there was enough power to take him down.



Blocked punches still hurt... Taking them for 11 rounds from Martinez is just a slow and steady death. Which I guess is marginally better for you than a flash KO. But then again, maybe not.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

Sergio


----------



## Sotei (Oct 1, 2011)

No doubt Gallic, no doubt. Once Sergio upped that punch rate and started throwing more combinations the fight quickly swung back completely under Sergio's control.

Love Sergio, he's willing to fight who ever.


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn! Gonna have to catch Sergios fight on youtube lol....Marquez-Nishi ended up starting AND ending at nearly the same time. Was an awesome match in the second half, great show of heart from both guys and Nishi keeps his title. Donaire and Arce were ringside talking to eachother lol


----------



## Id (Oct 2, 2011)

Gallic Rush said:


> Blocked punches still hurt... Taking them for 11 rounds from Martinez is just a slow and steady death. Which I guess is marginally better for you than a flash KO. But then again, maybe not.



That K.O. punch? It was partially blocked, but it landed right behind the ear. Its a rabbit punch, they throw your equilibrium off. Thats the reason he looked hurt.


----------



## Id (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h2p2IcDJEpp[/YOUTUBE]

Kellerman is really pushes both fights. Nacho, and Roach must be grinning his teeth at revealing some of the technicality behind their boxing.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 2, 2011)

Id said:


> That K.O. punch? It was partially blocked, but it landed right behind the ear. Its a rabbit punch, they throw your equilibrium off. Thats the reason he looked hurt.



I've seen a lot of people get punched in the head from a lot of different angles. To me, it looked like he was hurt before he took that last punch.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 2, 2011)

so what's next for Sergio now?


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like Martinez's glove cupped just right onto Barker's ear to burst his eardrum...ouch. He put up a good fight, props to him

Pac JMM face off was pretty interesting, I guess HBO figured there wouldnt be much trash talking so they had to think up some way to bring up the tension, and it looked like it worked lol


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

Martinez isn't criticised as much as he should be. Pacquiao and Floyd were/are criticised for *accepting* the challenge of a fighter one division beneath them yet Martinez is given a free pass on *calling out* fighters 2 divisions beneath him. 

His performance against lukewarm opposition hasn't wowed me either.


----------



## Id (Oct 4, 2011)

I swear for anyone that payed for Ortiz/Floyd ppv. This is what needs to be done. 

[YOUTUBE]U76A2KYZuts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Oct 4, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Looks like Martinez's glove cupped just right onto Barker's ear to burst his eardrum...ouch. He put up a good fight, props to him
> 
> Pac JMM face off was pretty interesting, I guess HBO figured there wouldnt be much trash talking so they had to think up some way to bring up the tension, and it looked like it worked lol





Gunners said:


> Martinez isn't criticised as much as he should be. Pacquiao and Floyd were/are criticised for *accepting* the challenge of a fighter one division beneath them yet Martinez is given a free pass on *calling out* fighters 2 divisions beneath him.
> 
> His performance against lukewarm opposition hasn't wowed me either.



I am telling you its a rabbit punch. Me and My Cuz where discussing it the other night. Hell I can get him into this topic, my boy is legit given that routinely practices boxing, and competed in the states golden gloves.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, Barker gave a good fight.

I didn't like Sergio's arrogance late in the fight though. He's no SRR.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2011)

i saw that martinez knock down, it was more of a slap.

i got slapped like that once, fucked up my hearing for a quick minute.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 14, 2011)

Isn't Bernard Hopkins fighting tomorrow? Did I fucking dream that? I thought somebody here would have showed some interest...

Anyways, here's some funny, barely intelligible rantings from James Toney:

[YOUTUBE]PkrQXknxLsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

52 year old undefeated boxer


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 16, 2011)

Well that was a bad end to Hopkins-Dawson...at least Linares-DeMarco was good


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 16, 2011)

Annnnnd this is why paying for boxing is a joke. This was even more of a farce than Ortiz Mayweather.


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 16, 2011)

Yup, the year started great and then slowly went downhill lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2011)

My guess is that they'll change it to a no-contest.

 @Chad Dawson talking shit. 

"He's a fake gangsta! Real gangstas from Philly don't quit!"

I guess Hopkins should've known to protect himself at all times.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Sotei (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't pay for the Hopkins fight, I had a feeling it wouldn't be worth it. At least I'll catch the replay this Saturday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOL



I'm glad. If Dawson wants the title, he should earn it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2011)

Hopefully the commission changes the result. The world knows Dawson didn't TKO Hopkins but the stain is officially on his record.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 20, 2011)

I would be surprised if the California SAC doesn't rule in favor of Hopkins. Then again, state athletic commissions are headed by gigantic dickheads. But the WBC will probably make sure the right dickheads get blown so the ruling gets overturned.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 22, 2011)

anybody watching donaire tonight?


----------



## Sotei (Oct 22, 2011)

Caedus said:


> anybody watching donaire tonight?




Hell yeah I'm watching Nonito tonight! Gonna watch the Hopkins vs Dawnson replay as well since I didn't pay for it last week.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy fuck! Linares was a bloody mess in that fight. I think Linares kind'a took Demarco lightly, he definitely could have beat Demarco in that fight if he would have used his head and played D till the end of the fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm getting too old to be staying up this goddamned late. I wish they'd just get this fight started already.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2011)

"this is bullshit"


----------



## Gallic Rush (Oct 23, 2011)

Blah, bit of a let down in that fight. Oh well.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 23, 2011)

Ugh Narvaez.  The guy just didn't come to fight. Boring, boring fight.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 23, 2011)

i love the pacquiao, clottey reference haha


----------



## Kirito (Oct 23, 2011)

Nonito fight sucked balls. Sure sign to move up.

Linares vs De Marco was a war though. Too bad for Linares, he was leading on the scorecards right?


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 23, 2011)

Not exactly a sure sign to move up...the top guys at 118 would probably have made a much more entertaining fight, except for Moreno. If Donaire can stay active he might be able stay at bantam for a bit longer, but it looks like both him and Arum are content with going up to 122 soon


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't understand why people shit on a fighter who decides ''You know what I don't want to take a beating just to make a few pricks in the crowd happy''.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Not exactly a sure sign to move up...the top guys at 118 would probably have made a much more entertaining fight, except for Moreno. If Donaire can stay active he might be able stay at bantam for a bit longer, but it looks like both him and Arum are content with going up to 122 soon



Donaire working with Arum and the people labeling him as Manny's heir apparent don't think so. They all want a Donaire vs Koki Kameda match now.



Gunners said:


> Don't understand why people shit on a fighter who decides ''You know what I don't want to take a beating just to make a few pricks in the crowd happy''.



What do you mean? About Narvaez turtling up?

On a technical level, he did a great job. On an entertainment level, fuck him. I watched the fight, first and foremost to get entertained, not to see some rehash of the Pacquiao vs Clottey fight. Not shitting on Donaire or Narvaez, it's just on that day Donaire was feeling sluggish and Narvaez chose to stick to his defensive guns, and the result was, we were not entertained.

Opinions are opinions man, you have yours and I have mine, the others have their own.


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 24, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Donaire working with Arum and the people labeling him as Manny's heir apparent don't think so. They all want a Donaire vs Koki Kameda match now.


Koki ? Thats pretty random...hes still at 118, though I remember reading something about Donaire expressing interest in that fight a while back. Both Arum and Donaire mention a move to 122 to fight Arce+Nishioka whenever theyre asked about his future though. Id rather see Donaire really put his skills to the test vs Rigondeaux but I guess the money is with Arce or Nishioka


----------



## mumyoryu (Oct 29, 2011)

Marquez-Concepcion II tonight 

Looks like Verizon's TV Azteca isnt showing it so I guess ill have to find a stream somewhere


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Don't understand why people shit on a fighter who decides ''You know what I don't want to take a beating just to make a few pricks in the crowd happy''.



Because people want to see two fighters beat the fuck out of each other.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking forward to Khan, Ward, and Margarito's fights later this year.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2011)

Say Cotto wins, will you watch a Cotto-Marg 3 fight?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sorry if it's old news, but Donaire's reading the Big 3 and HxH! He's far along on Naruto, Bleach, and Hunter and he's starting One Piece.

Damn I like the guy even more.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 2, 2011)

^- Didn't know that, pretty cool haha. I bet he reads Ippo seeing as he looks like hes trying to emulate Miyata


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2011)

PLEASE.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 3, 2011)

So Floyd vs Manny on May 5th.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 3, 2011)

Mannys promoter said it's a joke


----------



## Id (Nov 4, 2011)

*Boxing Thread: Alfredo Angulo vs James Kirkland*


----------



## Id (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kaPn_ChKAA[/YOUTUBE]​

Edited the topic.

Poll is up.

This is like a dream match up, with the potential to be fight of the year.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry but I care more for Lebedev vs Toney. Sorry if I'm not paying attention to this 

Though I must say that is some shameless plug for the Pac - Dinamita fight


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (Nov 4, 2011)

kirkland ftw


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 4, 2011)

Not a fan of Kirkland. 

The guy who beat him, Ishida, seems cool, though.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 4, 2011)

Kirkland better have his punch resistance back to old form or this fight isnt gonna last long .

Theres also Burns-Katsidis, Bute-Johnson, Quillin-McEwan (Kirkland-Angulo undercard), not-so Fatoney-Lebedev this weekend


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2011)

Wooh! Fight of the year right there for Kirkland Angulo! If not fight of the year then at least round of the year for that first round. Holy shit what a great fucking fight.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

I actually paid attention to Kirkland vs Angulo after the Toney farce.

FOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't like that fight and I still don't rate Kirkland. If Angulo kept his smarts he would have been able to put a surgical beating on Kirkland, instead he went full retard mode, let his defense down and punched himself out. 

Anyway, the reason I came into this thread was to pay respect to Joe Fraizer, found out earlier today that he has Liver Cancer.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2011)

Anuglo Landed a Flash K.O.
Goes berserker mode, punching himself out.
Kirkland recovers, tears open a new one.
Angulo sustains a beating for the next 5ish rounds, thanks to a Granite Chin, and a solid heart.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2011)

*Boxing Thread: Manny vs Marquez*






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhqS4UWGAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I didn't like that fight and I still don't rate Kirkland. If Angulo kept his smarts he would have been able to put a surgical beating on Kirkland, instead he went full retard mode, let his defense down and punched himself out.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I came into this thread was to pay respect to Joe Fraizer, found out earlier today that he has Liver Cancer.




i didn't care for the fight either, angulo totally misread the ko.  i don't think angulo could beat him no matter the strategy.

i ain't really interested in the pac-marc fight either, so these are shit times for me.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2011)

I for one, am completely interested in this fight. With Angel Heredia, Marquez chances of winning improved. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0GbnVdWaIU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

I foresee everyone on their feet and roaring from round 1. Hope there is a clean KO in this one!


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I foresee everyone on their feet and roaring from round 1. Hope there is a clean KO in this one!



I completely agree. Marquez should win via a clean K.O. 

Otherwise he gonna get robbed.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 8, 2011)

RIP Smokin' Joe.


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> RIP Smokin' Joe.



just heard it. what a shame


----------



## Sotei (Nov 8, 2011)

Good bye, Smoking Joe Frazier.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hzxe8sdojI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2011)

Hernandez (JMM Coach): I've created 20 Different drugs that are still undetectable


Victor Conte who?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 8, 2011)

Beating "The Greatest"

[YOUTUBE]wEhQe6R09vo[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P Joe


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm trying to get more into boxing, but I don't know where to start. It's such a vast sport compared to MMA, which I mostly watch. I've been reading up on it like the 100 greatest p4p boxers, etc, but I don't know where to start with fights. Can someone give me a list of the essential boxing match ups to watch when getting into boxing? Nothing too obvious like Foreman vs. Ali or Duran vs. Leonard, but stuff that you gotta watch to be a boxing fan.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

^ Manny vs Marquez trilogy


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 8, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I'm trying to get more into boxing, but I don't know where to start. It's such a vast sport compared to MMA, which I mostly watch. I've been reading up on it like the 100 greatest p4p boxers, etc, but I don't know where to start with fights. Can someone give me a list of the essential boxing match ups to watch when getting into boxing? Nothing too obvious like Foreman vs. Ali or Duran vs. Leonard, but stuff that you gotta watch to be a boxing fan.



Prince Naseem vs Kevin Kelly is a favourite of mine. You can really feel the excitement in that match, even during the ring entrance. A lot of back and forth action between two powerful punchers.

The first Pacquiao vs Morales match is a must for any fan of the sport. 

Pernell Whitaker vs Roger Mayweather is another one I recommend. Some good action, and particularly worth checking out due to Whitaker, who was a defensive master.

In terms of recent matches, Khan vs Maidana was surprisingly entertaining and quite dramatic at points.


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll toss in the entire Ward VS Gatti trilogy as a great example of heart and guts.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome, will check those out.


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I'm trying to get more into boxing, but I don't know where to start. It's such a vast sport compared to MMA, which I mostly watch. I've been reading up on it like the 100 greatest p4p boxers, etc, but I don't know where to start with fights. Can someone give me a list of the essential boxing match ups to watch when getting into boxing? Nothing too obvious like Foreman vs. Ali or Duran vs. Leonard, but stuff that you gotta watch to be a boxing fan.



Whats your nationality?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2011)

RIP Joe.

But now, on to the Nov 12 fight. I'm sure everyone worth giving a damn will be.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thread title should be paying homage to one of the greats. 


mow said:


> I'll toss in the entire Ward VS Gatti trilogy as a great example of heart and guts.


Bingo!

When the first match began, I expected a decent fight between two guys I barely heard of, and instead I got a legendary barn burner.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of my favorites...
Barrera-Morales I
Pac-Morales I
Pac-Marquez I+II
Sanchez-Gomez
Sanchez-Nelson
Eubank-Benn I+II
Mayweather-Corley
Pryor-Arguello I+II


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I'm trying to get more into boxing, but I don't know where to start. It's such a vast sport compared to MMA, which I mostly watch. I've been reading up on it like the 100 greatest p4p boxers, etc, but I don't know where to start with fights. Can someone give me a list of the essential boxing match ups to watch when getting into boxing? Nothing too obvious like Foreman vs. Ali or Duran vs. Leonard, but stuff that you gotta watch to be a boxing fan.


You don't need to watch particular fights to be a boxing fan but being a fan of the sport you will naturally watch some fights. 

Anyway I would advice you look at fights like Taylor vs Chavez, Hopkins vs Trinidad, De La Hoya vs Mosley (1 and 2), Mayweather vs Coralles, Pacquiao vs Morales (1), Pacquiao vs Marquez (1 and 2). 

Those fights have a good clash of style, mixture of boxing/brawling.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 10, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> I'm trying to get more into boxing, but I don't know where to start. It's such a vast sport compared to MMA, which I mostly watch. I've been reading up on it like the 100 greatest p4p boxers, etc, but I don't know where to start with fights. Can someone give me a list of the essential boxing match ups to watch when getting into boxing? Nothing too obvious like Foreman vs. Ali or Duran vs. Leonard, but stuff that you gotta watch to be a boxing fan.




Everyone mentioned a bunch of really good, older fights, so I'll throw in a couple of more recent ones.

Sergio Martinez vs Paul Williams 1 and 2
Andre Berto vs Victor Ortiz
Angulo vs Kirkland (Just happened last week)
Nonito Donaire vs Fernando Montiel
Urbano Antillon vs Brandon Rios

and since you're trying to get into the sport, best to keep an eye out for the young up and comers. No point in looking at the past greats since they won't be fighting anytime soon... or ever for that matter.

Nonito Donaire
Yuriorkis Gamboa
Andre Ward
Brandon Rios
Saul "Canelo" Alvarez
Amir Khan
Adrien Broner
Victor Ortiz
Andre Berto

There's more obviously and I'll remember some others later on, but hopefully someone else will mention them.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1N_avxTyLHw[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]4GKuiQobQi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2011)

I was about to post those videos. Guys not right in the head, sucker punching a senior citizen. That being said I loled when he crawled out the ring.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 10, 2011)

Zelenoff probably has serious mental issues. He's been making crazy videos and having meltdowns for years. (This isn't the first time he's suckerpunched someone either.)


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

He should be locked in a padded cell or sedated with medication. I know people laugh at his antics but I can see him taking things a step too far and killing someone.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 11, 2011)

So that guy really is serious.... I always thought he was just a troll or something but yea hes definitely got some screws loose.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2011)

Fight: Ordered! Feeling: Mega Hyped!


*FIGHT NIGHT!!!*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 12, 2011)

Indeed!

Friends are coming over and were going to make a day of it! Actually starts at 1pm on the Sunday over here.

They always get pumped when Pacman fights! Its nice to know hes fighting someone who actually wants to win the fight rather than just turtle and survive!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone got a stream?


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2011)

Link removed

there ya go fella.

Bradley vs. Casamayor is the dullest fight I've ever seen. Transcribing reports from MBC about a Camel beauty contest in Saudi (yes that is in fact a thing) is more scintillating. What a terrible undercard.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2011)

mow said:


> Link removed
> 
> there ya go fella.
> 
> Bradley vs. Casamayor is the dullest fight I've ever seen. Transcribing reports from MBC about a Camel beauty contest in Saudi (yes that is in fact a thing) is more scintillating. What a terrible undercard.




The fights before Bradley vs Casamayor were great though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

Not interested in this fight, Marquez is going to get dominated. Aged fighter with diminishing reflexes moving up to a weight class where he is sluggish.

Anyways, back to my dissertation.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 12, 2011)

always best link


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2011)

^ see, I'd agree with that, but Marquez wants this, and he's always had guts. I really hope it goes for a while. I want a good fight to make up for the crap we've been handed this year.



Sotei said:


> The fights before Bradley vs Casamayor were great though.



I only managed to catch the Bradley one, who fought the one before? I haven't checked

EDIT: : Pacman entering the ring to Eye of The Tiger always cracks up xD


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2011)

mow said:


> EDIT: : Pacman entering the ring to Eye of The Tiger always cracks up xD



Haha, I love his music choices. My favourite was when he came in to the _Karate Kid_ theme song.

Really hope this is a good match...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

Bob Arum will be laughing to the Bank. He'll probably be laughing to the bank again as if Margarito doesn't get his license thousands of people will be stuck with a ticket to Cotto vs Some last minute replacement.


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2011)

some great defensive work from Marquez there



Gunners said:


> Bob Arum will be laughing to the Bank. He'll probably be laughing to the bank again as if Margarito doesn't get his license thousands of people will be stuck with a ticket to Cotto vs Some last minute replacement.




I havent followed on whats happening, but shit, that sucks for everyone but arum =/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2011)

Any decent streams mein square


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

4-1 Marquez. Lol.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

Pac is looking confused in there.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

damn i thought it was 5-0. All everyone iss thinking about right now is floyd lmao


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

Marquez landing some good counters.

Stream crashed out BTW


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol at flomos orgasming. 

Manny getting exposed here. But Floyd still has to fight him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

Pac needs to stop trying to box with Marquez. Technical, slow paced boxing is exactly what Marquez wants. Pac needs to up his workrate and just overwhelm him with his speed...it leaves him more vulnerable to counters, but it's better than getting picked apart from the outside.


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Pac is looking confused in there.



yeah, terrible showing thus far. I've got Marquez winning 6 rounds thus far. Manny needs a KO to win this.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

5-2 to Marquez.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Marquez is actually doing good here

Pacquiao seems to be really confused at this


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Regardless of how this fight turns out, I feel vindicated in my summary of Pacquiao.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

lol the judges are biased

why am I not surprised


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

The only thing that saddens me about this fight, is the flomos that will inevitably gloat everywhere and justify their gods duckage.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

lol harold

What fight are you watching


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

Big Ass Taco Sale tonight when Marquez wins!!  Taquitos for everyone!!


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

6-2

where is manny against margarito. wtfff

khan is the best commentator alive


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely time for a 'you're blowin' it!' speech in the corner.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah pacquiao doesn't seem to be his usual self

not sure what's going on, but he better step it up

cause he is LOOOSING


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Uh oh, Manny's starting that berserker barrage of his

Damn he is MAAAAAD


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2011)

Marquez already won. what a shame


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Pac by KO on RD 12


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Manny should have been doing that rage mode of his, like, earlier


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2011)

Mayweather/Marquez II in May 5th?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

I swear, if Pac wins by SD...


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder what mayweather is thinking right now as he watches this


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

Its over......man Manny you broke my heart


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

fuck i cant contain my excitement. Can't wait to see pac fans tomorrow.afs fsdfdsg


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey judges

guess who needs a pair of fucking glasses?


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

pacquiao knows he lost


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2011)

SI has it 6-5 to Marquez. What match are they watching?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Well done Marquez, well done. Regardless of what the scorecards say the victor is clear in the viewers eyes.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah

despite me rooting for pacquiao, he fought horribly tonight

hell, even pacquiao looked like he lost


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

i am never watching boxing.

ever


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

LMAO BOXING ISN'T FIXED


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

This is what's wrong with the sport of boxing. You have the underdog fight his hard out, put a beating on the favourite and come up short. Fucked up.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 13, 2011)

bull f-ing shit


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

mad

Obvious fix is obvious.

Mayweather is going to destroy Manny in six months.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

If Manny is a man he doesn't accept this shit


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

LOOOOOOL

Bottle thrown to pacquiao says it all

Bullshit decision is bullshit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

So guys, more important business to discuss. 

Mrs. Pacquiao.

Would you?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Hope Manny mans up and admits he lost

cause I feel someboy's gonna riot


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly, boxing has officially died today. 

I mean officially by coroners decision


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 13, 2011)

what happened?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Marquez went in on his ass. How the judge could even score it a win I do not know. What's worse is that they paid tribute to Fraizer before this robbery took place.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> what happened?



Pacquiao beat that ass and people are butthurt. 

J/K...Manny got worked and got the Don King special.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

Lina, I find your sig could not be more appropiate than it is right now.

It's painfully obvious, the judges wanted to make Manny look strong to boost buyrates for Floyd-Manny.

I hope they get their money's worth...scratch that, I hope they don't. I hope Pretty Boy turns Manny's face to bloody hamburger. 

Assuming Manny doesn't whine again about any more drug testing that is.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

highway robbery, that's what

I mean c'mon. I was hoping manny would win but with the fight it's obvious that marquez has dominated the match

But noooooooo. Fucking Harold and his 1000/1000 eyesight.


----------



## TRI05 (Nov 13, 2011)

RealSkipBayless Skip Bayless 
No idea how one judge had this a draw. I had Pacquiao by 4 rounds, as did HBO's HLederman. Threw 142 more punches. Clearly the aggressor.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol at Bayless talkiong about boxing. 

Monkey.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad he is getting booed, how can say it is very clear he won the fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

They saved boxing tonight, guys. Mayweather/Pacquiao is all this sport has left to offer. Those judges are real heroes of the world economy.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

to his defense, manny _seems_ to have thrown more punches

but then again he was clearly flustered the majority of the match


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 13, 2011)

lol @ arum


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

I missed the last few rounds...but from what I saw, this is a clear robbery. Marquez was clearly outboxing him for round after round. Crazy.


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2011)

FUCK YOU! WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Ohhh shit, did you just say you clearly won the fight manny?

You high or something?


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, the Brit commentators are really ripping into this decision


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

goddammit marquez

put some goddamn clothes on!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Seriously, at least with MMA you can blame the judges being uneducated. What is their excuse?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> Ohhh shit, did you just say you clearly won the fight manny?
> 
> You high or something?



Scorecards agree with him.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost being a contrarian again, what a surprise. 

Honestly, if Manny can "barely squeak" by a 38 year old boxer, how on fucking Earth is he going to be able to beat Pretty Boy?

He's not. Mayweather makes Manny look like a dope and dances his way to an easy UD.


----------



## Early (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that is a disgrace. He outboxed him clearly. At best Pac got a draw but he did not win, he and his trainers knew it as well. Marquez gave it his best, he is getting older and he still outboxed the "supposed" #1 p4p fighter in the world. The worse part of it all is that this is the 3rd time its happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Seriously, at least with MMA you can blame the judges being uneducated. What is their excuse?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

scorecards don't mean shit if the people who judged them can't tell the difference between agression and stepping forward 

while manny won...I don't think he 'won' it at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Is this your first time watching boxing? I hoped you learned a valuable lesson about letting the judges take care of things. :33


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm with Steward here; JMM's corner made a colossal and inexcusable error in judgement, and it clearly showed in the championship rounds.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Ghost being a contrarian again, what a surprise.
> 
> Honestly, if Manny can "barely squeak" by a 38 year old boxer, how on fucking Earth is he going to be able to beat Pretty Boy?
> 
> He's not. Mayweather makes Manny look like a dope and dances his way to an easy UD.



What if Manny flukes a KO? 

Seriously, there is no draw, nothing to justify a win.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 13, 2011)

well, I guess it's pretty clear in this fight that Pacquiao doesn't take performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm with Steward here; JMM's corner made a colossal and inexcusable error in judgement, and it clearly showed in the championship rounds.



What was the error?

(I missed the last few rounds.)


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm with Steward here; JMM's corner made a colossal and inexcusable error in judgement, and it clearly showed in the championship rounds.



They didn't do shit, JMM won that fight and it's not even close.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> well, I guess it's pretty clear in this fight that Pacquiao doesn't take performance enhancing drugs.





Go to hell...I didn't think of that joke!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm with Steward here; JMM's corner made a colossal and inexcusable error in judgement, and it clearly showed in the championship rounds.


How did they make a mistake in the championship rounds when he won the 12th? The aim in those rounds is not to take risks, counter your opponent and point score when he is taking a breather. Marquez did those things. 

He made no mistakes, the Judges committed a crime.

I agree with Bunce, people are infected by Manny disease. They only look for the things he does and not what his opposition is doing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Manny's opposition should also fight with a big dollar bill sign in place of their head to avoid bias.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

i was rooting for Pacquiao, but it was pretty clear to me that he was schooled. Like hard.

Not even Lewis - Holyfield I was as bad as a robbery as this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> What was the error?
> 
> (I missed the last few rounds.)



They overestimated the judging in their favor. Marquez looked less ebullient those last two rounds. I thought it was pretty clear that the scoring was going to be extremely close, no matter what my scorecard said.

I still had it 7-5 Marquez, but I think it's pretty clear from the reaction that Marquez landed the better combinations, harder shots, better punching, i'm willing to bet a higher compubox percentage (I haven't seen the numbers yet)... overall he won the fight.

But he didn't take the fight in the last two rounds and that cost him dearly. Though due to one completely ludicrous scorecard, it turns out he was actually fighting for a draw.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 13, 2011)

The decision was wrong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

See, now we've re-learned two important rules of boxing in the last few months.

1. Protect yourself at all times.
2. Don't let the judges decide the outcome

Thank you, Money and Pac. You're educating all of us, one $60 ppv fight at a time.


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

Mannn....fuck the judges!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol at pactards actually making up compubox numbers to support that manny won.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Id said:


> Mannn....fuck the judges!



You must be pissed off.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

Anybody have links to the press conference?


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You must be pissed off.



Motherfuckers I swear. 

Someone explain to me how they have Marquez connecting at a higher percentage through rounds...and suddenly turn that around at the end of the fight?

That shit is fraudulent. 

Marquez won this fight 7-5. 

Manny received a gift decision. Floyd knows this now, which is why Manny would get his ass worked by Floyd come May 5th. If Manny has the balls to face him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Lol at pactards actually making up compubox numbers to support that manny won.



Compubox is in on the conspiracy.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Id said:


> Motherfuckers I swear.
> 
> Someone explain to me how they have Marquez connecting at a higher percentage through rounds...and suddenly turn that around at the end of the fight?
> 
> ...


I had Marquez winning 8 rounds to 4. His victory was clear cut, he made Pacquiao look foolish and desperate, he had him confused and fighting at an uncomfortable pace. 

I agree with Bunce when he said people look at what Pacquiao's does and ignore what the opposition does. 

Before the fight, I believed Mayweather would win and my thoughts haven't changed. I don't think he would dominate him offensively like Marquez did but I feel that he will neutralise his offence. People got too hyped over him fighting fighters who plod forward and don't make him pay for his slip ups. 

Mayweather's biggest concern in that fight are the Judges.


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

Combubox has always been fraudulent. This is just a nail in the coffin.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

One judge scored the first 3 rounds to Pacquiao lol.


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I had Marquez winning 8 rounds to 4. His victory was clear cut, he made Pacquiao look foolish and desperate, he had him confused and fighting at an uncomfortable pace.
> 
> I agree with Bunce when he said people look at what Pacquiao's does and ignore what the opposition does.
> 
> ...


If the fight gets made. top rank can not buy out the judges, if Floyd is being backed up by an equally potent promoter in Golden Boy. 

Man I am sooo disgusted by the fight. Mad respect to Marquez, for taking up the fight knowing what he was going up against despite his age, and weight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2011)

> Pacquiao landed 176 of 578 punches - 30 percent.
> 
> Marquez landed 138 of 436 - 32 percent





> Power punches: Pacquiao 117 of 274 (43 percent) Marquez 100 of 254 (39 percent)





> Average per round: Pacquiao 14 of 49; Marquez 11 of 36.




Compubox... 


And here's a gem:



> Funny, but 2 of the 3 judges had MP winning the 12th. the 1 who had MP winning by 4(Trowbridge) had him losing it. Hmmmm



So it could have been 117-111.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 13, 2011)

Much respect for Marquez shutting up everyone who thought he wouldn't last 6 rounds including me.  Complete robbery.

I also had it 8-4 Marquez



Id said:


> Motherfuckers I swear.
> 
> Someone explain to me how they have Marquez connecting at a higher percentage through rounds...and suddenly turn that around at the end of the fight?
> 
> ...


Floyd is the one that's been ducking this whole time.  Neither one is overly enthusiastic about facing each other but Floyd has been the one purposely trying to sabotage chances of it happening.  


But yeah boxing's rigged, nothing new


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

If Manny ends up fighting Timothy *Big-Alien-Head* Bradley. I will literary flip shit.

How can you punch as soft as you do, with that massive body?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

I remember that they said an old trick of Don King's was to buy out two judges, so no matter what, his guy couldn't lose, but only suffer a draw. One guy would be instructed to score the fight a draw and the other would be told to have his guy win. The third would be left up to the fates, so things won't look TOO shady.

But surely these scorecards don't reflect that thinking at all.


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

Make no mistake about it. Floyd will gun for Manny, after tonight. If the fight doesn't happen its going to by due to Manny/Bob. Point, Blank, Period.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Either that, or Floyd gets thrown in jail before that.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I had Marquez winning 8 rounds to 4. His victory was clear cut, he made Pacquiao look foolish and desperate, he had him confused and fighting at an uncomfortable pace.
> 
> I agree with Bunce when he said people look at what Pacquiao's does and ignore what the opposition does.
> 
> ...



That and a flukKO.

Hey if he get drop Mosley he might drop Money. 

I am actually rooting for money now though.


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2011)

On a different note, this fight gives you an idea just how underrated boxers on a lowerscale are. Marquez, Manny, and Eric have put up some serious schooling to the so called champions/contenders. 

There should be more interest, on sub lightwieghts, which is where all the talent lies. But instead mainstream fans focus on the welter weights or higher.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

4chan is now having a field day over at their sports section

insults thrown in left and right over the decision


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it when Ghost comments on Boxing!! Pure fucking Gold


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I thought the fight would end up a draw, I didn't think Marquez did enough to take the fight in the championship rounds. Marquez, as a veteran, should know that if you're not the champ, you gotta take the fight, he didn't take the fight to Pac in the last couple rounds. Nacho fucked his fighter up by telling him he was winning, the fight was way too close to tell Marquez he was comfortably winning. Some of those early/mid rounds could have gone either way. The one thing you can judge in the end is the damage to each fighter, Marquez looked like he got touched up more then Pac, Pac got cut from an unintentional head butt and in the end it never played a factor cause Marquez was never the aggressor.


----------



## Sine (Nov 13, 2011)

I had it a lot closer, especially in the earlier rounds, I didn't see it as 8-4. Pacquiao had the last rounds and Marquez the middle. Felt Manny hit him more and after hearing Freddie say "we're behind" in the 7th(?) didn't really do enough.

I was surprised to see Pacquiao take away a majority decision. I thought Marquez was amazing just didn't capitalize.


----------



## Mako (Nov 13, 2011)

Both fighters did really good, but I think Marquez did an amazing job. Manny has been slowing down in defense... since all of his past challengers were a tad slower than Marquez. Jeez then anyone see that Percott fight? Sure was amazing.


----------



## Mako (Nov 13, 2011)

I smell Bradley vs Pacquiao soon?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course, another in house job by Arum, this point in time he will want to keep his cash cow away from Mayweather. 

“I’m trying to weigh everything he (Manny Pacquiao) does in his boxing career on how it will relate to the ultimate goal of being president. One of the reasons I never really was so keen on a Mayweather fight which I now truly believe is an easy fight for Pacquiao is because how Manny is going to be tainted by some of the vile things that Mayweather comes out with. Even though he’ll be the good guy, God knows what Mayweather is capable of saying. It’s one thing to talk about how much better a fighter he is and Manny can’t do this or that, but Mayweather, who has no sensibility in this, is capable of insulting the country. The ignorance is so appalling.” - Bob Arum. 

He wants to keep him away from Mayweather because he will say mean things.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 13, 2011)

An absolutely disgraceful robbery this match was

Marquez countered pretty much everything Pac threw at him, this wasn't a close match, it was domination. Marquez clearly won at least 7 rounds, having Pac winning 116-112 is ridiculous

Pacquiao didn't even believe he won at the final bell for fuck sake.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Donuts said:


> Both fighters did really good, but I think Marquez did an amazing job. Manny has been slowing down in defense... since all of his past challengers were a tad slower than Marquez. Jeez then anyone see that Percott fight? Sure was amazing.




Fuck yeah! That Prescott vs Alvarado fight was the best fight of the night, it was so fucking bloody. I thought Alvarado was done, Prescott was dominating him and had him a bloody mess, cut his lip open and his eye. Alvarado comes out with one of the bloodiest wins I've seen in a while. Fucking incredible fight.

Bradly and Casamayor was such a shit fight, fucking Casamayor needs to retire.

All the undercards were good, the only snoozer was Bradley, killed all momentum leading up to the main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe if Oscar de la Hoya stops being a drunk crossdresser, he'll right the ship someday in this sport. 

I'm also sure he can tell JMM about giving away fights when he assumed he was comfortably ahead on the scorecards.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is this your first time watching boxing? I hoped you learned a valuable lesson about letting the judges take care of things. :33


while this is not the first time I watched boxing

this is the first time I saw a bullshit decision

it was enlightening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

It won't be the last time you'll see a bullshit decision, that's for sure.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Rule of thumb, if you're not the main star the only way you're winning is by knockout. 

I remember when Malignaggi fought Diaz, he said before the fight he was going to get robbed and people were saying shit like ''He is just making excuses because he knows he will get his ass whooped''. He schooled Diaz and got robbed. Fought him again and collected his rightful win. 

Unfortunately for Marquez I don't see that happening, that fight should have been his last hoorah. Where people would remember him bringing out one last great performance. I suppose people will remember the performance even if he doesn't get the W.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *Rule of thumb, if you're not the main star the only way you're winning is by knockout.*
> 
> I remember when Malignaggi fought Diaz, he said before the fight he was going to get robbed and people were saying shit like ''He is just making excuses because he knows he will get his ass whooped''. He schooled Diaz and got robbed. Fought him again and collected his rightful win.
> 
> Unfortunately for Marquez I don't see that happening, that fight should have been his last hoorah. Where people would remember him bringing out one last great performance. I suppose people will remember the performance even if he doesn't get the W.




Exactly, Marquez was the challenger, he needed to dominate every round decisively if he wanted that win. He needed a KO/TKO if he wanted a definitive win. As the challenger he wasn't gonna get the win in a close fight.

I had the fight a draw, when I heard the first judge's score of 114/114 I was like; "Yeah, a draw." While I'm o.k. with the end result, I'm not o.k. with the judges scores, the fight was way too close, it should have been Manny winning by a single point.

I think it's unfair to call the fight bullshit though, it was a good fight, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2011)

Heheh watched the thing with my friends that are huge boxing fans their reaction was priceless, I also think Marquez couldn't win by decision even if he deserve it, with the Maywheater match they want Pac protected.

Would be funny if karma hits and that match never happens.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 13, 2011)

And yet this fight _still _gave you more of your moneys worth than Mayweathers last PPV


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> And yet this fight _still _gave you more of your moneys worth than Mayweathers last PPV



We'll see another decision this bad.

But we'll never see a more perfect right cross.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Exactly, Marquez was the challenger, he needed to dominate every round decisively if he wanted that win. He needed a KO/TKO if he wanted a definitive win. As the challenger he wasn't gonna get the win in a close fight.
> 
> I had the fight a draw, when I heard the first judge's score of 114/114 I was like; "Yeah, a draw." While I'm o.k. with the end result, I'm not o.k. with the judges scores, the fight was way too close, it should have been Manny winning by a single point.
> 
> I think it's unfair to call the fight bullshit though, it was a good fight, regardless of the outcome.



Don't quote me to support your ridiculous belief. The fight was good but the result is another black eye to the sport. Marquez put on a clinic and was robbed.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Don't quote me to support your ridiculous belief. The fight was good but the result is another black eye to the sport. Marquez put on a clinic and was robbed.




What? _My_ belief? The fuck are you on? This always happens and is usually commentated on when a challenger and a champion are having a close match, that's gonna come down to the score cards. Did you just start watching boxing or something?

Marquez put on a clinic in certain rounds, not all. He had excellent counters but he wasn't aggressive enough, neither was Pacquiao but he was the one pressing the entire fight. I thought both fighters were way too cautious though.

I would have been fine with Marquez getting the win or a draw, Manny got the win though and I'm fine with that too. A draw would have been the best outcome in my opinion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess Marquez didn't protect his lead at all times. 

I love this thread for the sheer fact Sotei and Gunners will inevitably argue no matter what...even when they agree with each other.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

> What? My belief? The fuck are you on? This always happens and is usually commentated on when a challenger and a champion are having a close match, that's gonna come down to the score cards. Did you just start watching boxing or something?


A laptop? I should have been more precise with my previous post, don't deliberately construe my words in you know was not my intend. 

I didn't say what I said because I think the judges give the star of the show the benefit of the doubt, I said what I said because the judges look for a way to give the star of the show the victory. 

Close rounds going to the champion is understandable but that isn't what happened this fight. 

I have been watching boxing for 17 years you presumptuous -insert insult-. 



> Marquez put on a clinic in certain rounds, not all. He had excellent counters but he wasn't aggressive enough, neither was Pacquiao but he was the one pressing the entire fight. I thought both fighters were way too cautious though.


Pacquiao was the one getting backed up. He can press the fight as much as he wants, when he tried going on the offense, Marquez evaded him and hit him with either an uppercut or a straight fight. 



> I would have been fine with Marquez getting the win or a draw, Manny got the win though and I'm fine with that too. A draw would have been the best outcome in my opinion.


A draw wouldn't have been the best outcome because Marquez deserved to win. The best outcome would have been a 116-114 victory for Marquez to showcase him giving Pacquiao a decisive beating.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I guess Marquez didn't protect his lead at all times.
> 
> I love this thread for the sheer fact Sotei and Gunners will inevitably argue no matter what...even when they agree with each other.






I'm a boxing fan above all else, so if Manny would have lost I would have been cool with it. I mostly put the blame on Nacho for not having Marquez fight till the end. Marquez should have won the fight, he had Manny's number tonight but he let his foot off the gas. Too bad for him, he's a great fighter.


Anyway, Prescott vs Alvarado was the best fight of the night. If you're a real boxing fan, you owe it to yourself to watch the replay next Saturday or find it online somewhere.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Blame should fall on the Judges, I don't understand blame falling on Marquez trainer. Your man is up on the score card you don't tell him to go and trade with an opponent capable of stopping him ( Look at Taylor vs Chavez). You tell him to be careful and pick his moments. Pacquiao had to chase the rounds, Marquez is a counter puncher. 

If the Judges weren't crooked things would have worked out for him as he won the 12th round.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't like the decision. Big Pacquiao fan that I am, Marquez should have won. When Manny won, the blame should lie with the judges, not Pacquiao himself.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 13, 2011)

The Primetime Commentator was a bit ridiculous, more stunned than Marquez was landing than anything else. But Manny hasn't fought a fighter with this speed in quite some time, the suggestion he'd dominate was more on Marquez's decline at that weight rather than Manny jumping several levels. He seemed to just follow him while headhunting. It doesn't surprise me that Manny landed more shots, he landed quite a few rights alongside the usual exchanges. Really though Marquez seemed to land some of the best shots of the fight.

Marquez was his old self again, he stepped up to the higher weight far better this time. He deserves a rematch. He's probably just feeling a bit stuck as to how to win as it's far more likely for Pacquiao to get a KO win than him, and leaving it to the judges hasn't been good to him.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

It'd appear that Manny's leg started cramping up in the 4th round which is why he felt off balance when throwing punches.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

Marquez had to knock Pacquiao out if he wanted to win. Very rarely do they ever give challengers a decisive win like that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> And yet this fight _still _gave you more of your moneys worth than Mayweathers last PPV


These Marquez/Manny fights are as entertaining as any the sport can offer.  I think the first fight was an entertaining as any fight I have ever seen.  Manny just completely dominated that first round.  Knocked JMM down three times!  But Marquez got back up and methodically worked his way back into the fight.  By the end of the fight... his counter-punching style was dominating.

And what lead are you guys talking about?  Marquez losing by four rounds on some of these cards is just absurd.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2011)

god i hope there's no rematch, 2 out of 3 is the answer


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Well, I thought the fight would end up a draw, I didn't think Marquez did enough to take the fight in the championship rounds. Marquez, as a veteran, should know that if you're not the champ, you gotta take the fight, he didn't take the fight to Pac in the last couple rounds. Nacho fucked his fighter up by telling him he was winning, the fight was way too close to tell Marquez he was comfortably winning. Some of those early/mid rounds could have gone either way. The one thing you can judge in the end is the damage to each fighter, Marquez looked like he got touched up more then Pac, Pac got cut from an unintentional head butt and in the end it *never played a factor cause Marquez was never the aggressor*.



You stupid piece of shit. 



President Goobang said:


> Marquez had to knock Pacquiao out if he wanted to win. Very rarely do they ever give challengers a decisive win like that.



Guys do you even KNOW the rules of boxing? 

Marquez beat him like a rented mule. It doesn't matter if he was walking forwards or backwards while doing so. "being the agressor" - and I'm going to say it slowly - is. ir. re. le. vant. You can show all the agression you want to if you don't land. 

In fact that still doesn't matter since Marquez WAS being agressive. 

The reason why this fight is a farce is because it wasn't even close. If it was a close fight and judges gift it to Pacquiao, people would bitch but it would be like "riggers gonna rig". 

but when one guy dominated another one this obviously, it's like an act against God. You don#t give that fight to pacman.

It's like, the fight didn't even matter. They just make those guys fight for 12 rounds and if both make the distance, Pac automatically wins.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> *You stupid piece of shit.*
> 
> 
> Guys do you even KNOW the rules of boxing?




 

Dude, if you're gonna quote me, quote me right. I was pointing out that the cut over Pac's eye was never a factor because JMM never aggressively attacked the cut, like you're supposed to. If JMM went after the cut, it would have been a factor in the fight and maybe it sways the judges to a Marquez decision.

As for who was the aggressor, unless you're blind, it was clear as day that Manny was constantly walking forward and instigating and JMM was walking backwards. Going backwards is what counter punchers do though, so it's fine, the problem here is, that even though that's JMM's style he didn't dominate like you say he did.

JMM dominated certain rounds, not all. The rounds that JMM lost, he usually landed the cleaner shots but one or two clean shots, isn't going to win you a round when you got out punched. If any round was in question, it's usually going to go to the more aggressive fighter.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, Mayweather fans must've enjoyed this fight.

Roach said there should be a 4th rematch lol


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL at people getting passionate so much, lucky me I'm not fan of this sport.. I agree with all the people that said the only way to beat Pac was to knock the fuck out of him so hard that nobody could put an excuse to make him won, Marquez was the challenger and worst of all fighting him before Maywheater of course they wouldn't allow Pac to lose by decision no matter what.

Marquez was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> but when one guy dominated another one this obviously, it's like an act against God. You don#t give that fight to pacman.


Lol that reminded me a comment made on the UK network. 

"Manny shouldn't thank God. God wouldn't have given him this decision. This decision is all about lining pockets". 

And Marquez shouldn't fight him again, one has to question how many times he can turn back the clock. He is the rightful winner, if he fights Pacquiao and gets blown out of the water people will disregard the work he put in the last fight. 

It's Pacquiao that needs redemption.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Dude, if you're gonna quote me, quote me right. I was pointing out that the cut over Pac's eye was never a factor because JMM never aggressively attacked the cut, like you're supposed to. If JMM went after the cut, it would have been a factor in the fight and maybe it sways the judges to a Marquez decision.
> 
> As for who was the aggressor, unless you're blind, it was clear as day that Manny was constantly walking forward and instigating and JMM was walking backwards. Going backwards is what counter punchers do though, so it's fine, the problem here is, that even though that's JMM's style he didn't dominate like you say he did.
> 
> JMM dominated certain rounds, not all. The rounds that JMM lost, he usually landed the cleaner shots but one or two clean shots, isn't going to win you a round when you got out punched. If any round was in question, it's usually going to go to the more aggressive fighter.



Pretty sure throwing punches was agression. He wasn't backpedaling much at all. 



Gunners said:


> Lol that reminded me a comment made on the UK network.
> 
> "Manny shouldn't thank God. God wouldn't have given him this decision. This decision is all about lining pockets".
> 
> ...



I agree, JMM shouldn't bother with that crude. :ho


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2011)

Best moment of the fight for me -


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Best moment of the fight for me -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You should post a pic of manny crying in his corner and everyone consoling him.  Also, Khan admitted that "JMM is a bad matchup for him so this loss is acceptable but Pac would always beat Floyd easy."


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

People sell Marquez short in the sense that they keep saying ''Stylistically he is a bad match up for Pacquiao'', he is a bad match up for Pacquiao because he is good at doing things a boxer should do, countering the opponent, using the area of the ring, disrupting his momentum and what not. 

It's like people are afraid of saying Pacquiao only looked impressive because he fought fighters who plod forward. I've been saying the same thing for years that when his opponent shows ring movement he becomes frustrated. It happened when Cotto got on his bicycle, it happened when Mosley got on his bicycle. This time he was unfortunate to come across a fighter who would move and assault him. 

It feels so nice to be vindicated. I'm glad this type of match up occurred before he retired as people now know how ludicrous it is thinking he could beat someone like Sugar Ray Leonard.

*Spoiler*: __ 




SUPERJUDAH ZAB JUDAH 5x Champ!
Robbery!!!!

andreward Andre S.O.G. Ward
Marquez won this fight, period!!

jeanpascalchamp Jean Pascal
On my card Marquez WON!!!!

AmirKingKhan Amir Khan 
Look mayb a good draw or marquez by 1-2 rounds.

PaulMalignaggi Paulie Malignaggi
Dont ask me about the fight I will not give you my opinion except that I thought Marquez won #tk!

AndreBerto Andre Berto
Smh WOW..... Come on u know Top Rank wasn't* gonna let Marquez **** the money up!!! Great fight though

RealJoeCalzaghe Joe Calzaghe
Just watched Marquez v Pacman and have to say thought Marquez was robbed! Thought he won the first 2 fights also!

ChrisArreola Chris Arreola
Marquez won, true champ. Let's see Mayweather-Pacquiao. ****.

DarrenBarker82 Darren barker
Just watched the fight Jmm won that in my eyes clearly!

andredirrell Andre Dirrell
I really think so! But its so hard 2 sayRT @serhandayi7: @andredirrell JMM had a great night.....he'll always be a style problem for Pac

jcchavezjr1 Julio Cesar Chavez
Gano marquez hoy. Fue un robo juan manuel gano claramente. esto esto es malo para el boxeo. Saludo a todos

SUGARRAYLEONARD Sugar Ray Leonard
The fight against Manny vs Marquez surprised everyone except Marquez! What a display of mental, spiritual and physical training of a boxer!

_FernandoVargas FerozFernandoVargas
MARQUEZ 8 - 4!!!!!! THEY BETTER NOT ROB MARQUEZ!!!! 

THEREALBHOP BERNARD HOPKINS EX
@FloydMayweather blow thru @MannyPacquiao easy!!

TheArtistPerez Michael Angelo Perez
If I was #Marquez I'll be holding my head high , cause the whole world know he won. **** what the judges say.

1Babybull Juan Diaz
Great fight for the boxung fans but bad decision by the judges

Post more if you find them.

EDIT: UPDATES

ChinoMaidana Marcos Maidana
Pobre M?rquez lo robaron!

Marvin Hagler "Disgusting result! #ROBBERY!" 

OscarDeLaHoya "I'm still sitting on my couch in disbelief. Paquiao cannot compete with a counter puncher like Marquez. Juan has the Patience to wait and capitalize on mistakes. I think this shows how superior mayweather is." 

Andre Dirrell "Ok after this fight, I don't know what 2 think! Did JMM just have a good night, or did Pacman put on a great possum show 2 get MW! U TELL ME. GO GET YO GLOVES ON AND COME WHOOP THIS DUDE!!!! PACMAN CAN'T SEE YOU!!!"

Steve Cunningham "All pro fighters I know ,guys which know what to look 4 in a fight had jmm winning. It's not just entertainment to us its a #lifestyle#" 

Anthonydirrell "If y'all think that they was bout to lose out on 150 million y'all crazy"

Matthew Macklin "It was close but still wrong...and for it to happen THREE times!!!!!?? WTF!!!"

Terry Norris "Wow! Thought PAC man would win. But clearly Marquez was robbed again. PAC did NOT win this fight."

Omar Henry "Wow I just watched Pacquiao get beat and Marquez get robbed!!!! and yes I was one of the people in the crowd booing the robbery!!!!"

Rashad Holloway "I'm team Pacquiao all day but Marquez won this fight hands down. Sad to see how politics run this sport when fighters work so hard." 

Anthony Mundine "I luv PAC too...but he lost fair & square...but I'm sure he will return stronger...PAC v Marquez 4 #bringit. Actually I change my mind! Marquez deserves the pay day v money!! As he was really the victor! Don't think I wanna see 4. Even tho money." 

Erik Morales "Nos robaroooon y feo. Marquez total reconocimiento es el segundo mexicano que le pone en su madre a pacquiao, gano y gano muy bien felicidadees!" Which translates to English as "They robbed us and it was an ugly robbery too. To Marquez total recognition, he is the second Mexican to beat the sh!t out of Pacquiao, he won and he won nicely. Congratulations!" 

Kendall Holt "If u thought Pacman won or if Marquez needed the 12th to win its clear u don't know ish about this sport." 

Peter Manfredo Jr. "Wow, after watching this, I better not leave it to the judges next week!!!"



Marquez is the winner where it matters.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 13, 2011)

I've watched the match again. (This time I got to see the final rounds.)

I still have Marquez winning. Some of the rounds were close, and I suppose I can see why some people scored them for Pac, but aggression in itself shouldn't be rewarded. It's about _effective_ aggression. Pac was often missing and looking a little ragged, while Marquez landed some solid shots with good timing. I don't think it was completely one-sided, but Marquez was the better man in there. Pac seemed too cautious and hesitant, trying to box in a technical way, and this played right into Marquez's hands. He's one of the best counter punchers in the world (in fact, in terms of countering in combinations, he's better than even Floyd). 

Pac should have gone for his old style of just trying to overwhelm him with speed, combinations and intensity. It would have made him more vulnerable to the counters, but it was a risk that could well have paid off for him. Instead, Marquez got to fight the way he wanted, and he seemed to be in control of the flow of the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Marquez is the winner where it matters.



But Wikipedia has him listed as the loser.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You stupid piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, yes. I come from a family of boxers. Two of my uncles are former world champions, and one stands undefeated. Forget about who appeared to be doing what... reality is Marquez effectively carried out his strategy during the fight; even Khan said he was disappointed by Manny's performance. Manny had his moments (and rounds), but I don't think he was altogether superior yesterday. Just my opinion.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

The bad thing is, I feel bad for JMM cuz of all the work he must've put into studying this guy.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You should post a pic of manny crying in his corner and everyone consoling him.  Also, Khan admitted that "JMM is a bad matchup for him so this loss is acceptable but Pac would always beat Floyd easy."



After watching this fight, Pac would get destroyed by Floyd.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw the match and i can't believe they gave Manny the win.What a bunch of wankers those refs are.Manny wasn't even there for the first 7/8 rounds but one guy gave him 116-112?smfh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck I didn't see the fight..too busy at my bro's engagement party..

I hear Marqyez pushed Pac's shit in though..and they robbed him. If true, feel sorry for Marquez.

I need to catch this on replay or something..any of you lot got a link for at least the highlights?


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 14, 2011)

Feel sorry for Pac, now everytime he talks of fighting Mayweather, people will accuse him of only cashing in.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 14, 2011)

marquez won it but as the saying goes, to beat the champ you gotta *beat* the champ


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not a case of Pacquiao being the champ it is a case of Pacquiao being the Goose that lays golden eggs. If Marquez was the champ going into that fight he would have been robbed same way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2011)

I had Manny winning by a round or 2. Questionable score sure, but a robbery? I don't know about that. It was a competitive fight either way.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

How could you give him 8 rounds? The fight was competitive but Marquez was the clear victor which is why it is a robbery. Throughout the fight he landed the more effective punches. Spanked Pacquiao any time he tried to get his offense running.

Watch the fight again and mute the HBO commentating.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> How could you give him 8 rounds? The fight was competitive but Marquez was the clear victor which is why it is a robbery. Throughout the fight he landed the more effective punches. Spanked Pacquiao any time he tried to get his offense running.
> 
> Watch the fight again and mute the HBO commentating.



I gave him 6 or 7 rounds. If I were to watch the fight it'd have to be higher quality. Can't see how flush a lot of the punches land on these streaming videos.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2011)

I would suggest everyone re-watch the fight in the best quality possible. I always order fights, I'm a boxing fan, I have to spend that money to watch one of my favorite sports. I watched that fight in HD quality, it wasn't as one sided as a lot of people are making it out to be. Marquez landed some beautiful shots, most of his shots were a lot more accurate throughout the whole fight but his combinations weren't. Manny blocked a shit load of Marquez's shots too and most of his combinations were glancing except for the first punch that started said combinations.

Pac landed some serious shots as well and the damage was evident at the end of the fight. Watch the interviews, for all the great shots Pac took, his face was clean, with hardly any swelling to be seen. Then look at Marquez, his whole right side of his face is swollen.

Don't take this the wrong way, damage should never be taken as the one factor for who won the fight, ever, but for all the domination some of you claim to have seen, the evidence should be there. All Manny had was a busted lip... that's all. It was a close fight, one judge was clearly jerking off or something but the other two we're a lot more inline with what actually happened.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

That's what I'm seeing a lot of Pactard's saying ''Marquez face was more bruised'', fucking stupid seeing as different people bruise differently.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> That's what I'm seeing a lot of Pactard's saying ''Marquez face was more bruised'', fucking stupid seeing as different people bruise differently.




Pactards don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2011)

Good thing we have Gunners who is totally unbias towards Pacquiao and totally doesn't have a pro-Mayweather agenda to set us on the right path.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

One of the big selling points as to why PAC would win this match, was the fact that Marquez has been in too many wars. You can clearly spot scare tissue, so its no surprise he gets cut/bruises so easily. 

I mean if your a boxing fan, n all thats just common knowledge. Disregard that he always ends up with a huge gash in every fight.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh and I feel bad for Manny. He legs are truly shot. Without his speed. His punching power goes down, and can no longer create angles.

God forbid he is ever matched up to Floyd in the near future. Marquez embarrassed him. Floyd will walk him down, and possible K.O. him.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Good thing we have Gunners who is totally unbias towards Pacquiao and totally doesn't have a pro-Mayweather agenda to set us on the right path.



I agree with this statement

In Gunners we trust


----------



## Kuya (Nov 14, 2011)

Pacquiao was trying to look weak this match to boost Mayweathers confidence into accepting a match.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

Right now his camp is talking about having a tune up fight, they want no part of Mayweather right now. In a way taking the Marquez fight might be a blessing in disguise. It's like people forgot about all his flaws because they weren't exposed by fighters who didn't have the necessary tools to do so. 

At least now he has an opportunity to work on defending against the straight right and cutting off the ring. He will still get Molly whopped but he won't get a rude awakening by public enemy number one on the biggest stage of their career.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 14, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I would suggest everyone re-watch the fight in the best quality possible. I always order fights, I'm a boxing fan, I have to spend that money to watch one of my favorite sports. I watched that fight in HD quality, it wasn't as one sided as a lot of people are making it out to be.


I watched it and scored it round by round, on a huge screen with pause, rewind, slowmo and everything

115-113 Marquez




Kuya said:


> Pacquiao was trying to look weak this match to boost Mayweathers confidence into accepting a match.


Heh, it could be. He seems to be using that tactic lately

singing!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah, it's just that Arum and Oscar need a few months to choreograph an ending satisfying to both parties. They also need to negotiate fees with the judges so the scoring won't look suspicious. :33


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

Oscar is too busy shoving butt plugs up his keister.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2011)

Id said:


> Oscar is too busy shoving butt plugs up his keister.



It helps him think.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

And leaving hookers with a $1,000 bill.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It helps him think.





Gunners said:


> And leaving hookers with a $1,000 bill.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQWSR1Fu8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, it's just that Arum and Oscar need a few months to choreograph an ending satisfying to both parties. They also need to negotiate fees with the judges so the scoring won't look suspicious. :33


Speaking of that, If the PBF-Pac is ever done I see a draw coming all the way

Floyd keeps his record intact, Pac keeps the P4P title and everybody goes to home happy except the boxing fans


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Good thing we have Gunners who is totally unbias towards Pacquiao and totally doesn't have a pro-Mayweather agenda to set us on the right path.



 quotes for the truth


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2011)

Yōkai said:


> I watched it and scored it round by round, on a huge screen with pause, rewind, slowmo and everything
> 
> 115-113 Marquez




I don't argue with anyone in regards to who they thought won that fight. I would have been good with either Marquez or Pac winning, personally, I thought it was a draw, 114-114.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Pacquiao was trying to look weak this match to boost Mayweathers confidence into accepting a match.



That Freddie Roach is one cunning bastard!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2011)

Personally, I though Morales Marquez beat Maidana Pacquiao 115-113 or 116-112, but a draw would've been fair too.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

I kinda hope that the Mayweather/Pac fight never happens

I get the feeling that even if Pacquiao wins and not by decisions (oh god the debates would never end) but by straight up knock out pro Mayweather fans would somehow find a way to talk shit (probably around the lines "oh man he wasn't in his prime fuck that shit doesn't count")


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

ten bucks that Gunners would say that


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

Dan Rafael 
Breaking: @FloydMayweather & @GoldenBoyBoxing have been told @trboxing won't negotiate Pacquiao-FM in order to pursue 4th fight with Marquez

Looks like you will get your wish.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

my second post wasn't serious

but I forget Boxing is serious business


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh sorry for the hostility.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2011)

it's all good man


----------



## Gallic Rush (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait for it!


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

PolkasO at 4:48 PM November 14, 2011

The breakdown among writers was 12 for Marquez, seven in favor of a draw and one for Pacquiao.

Below is the complete list and the scores:

Lem Satterfield, ******.com: 117-111, Juan Manuel Marquez
Ron Borges, Boston Herald: 117-112, Marquez
Chris Mannix, Sports Illustrated: 116-112, Marquez
Tim Smith, New York Daily News: 116-112, Marquez
Mike Coppinger, ******.com: 115-113, Marquez
Bill Dwyre, Los Angeles Times: 115-113, Marquez
Norm Frauenheim,  115-113, Marquez
Ryan Maquinana, BoxingScene.com/CSNBAYAREA.com: 115-113, Marquez
Lance Pugmire, Los Angeles Times: 115-113, Marquez
Bob Velin, USA Today: 115-113, Marquez
George Willis, New York Post: 115-113, Marquez
Jerry Izenberg, Philadelphia Inquirer: 115-114, Marquez
Sean Sullivan, Boxing Digest: 115-114, Manny Pacquiao
Steve Carp, Las Vegas Review-Journal: 114-114
Tim Dahlberg, Associated Press: 114-114
Bryan Graham, Sports Illustrated: 114-114
Kevin Iole, Yahoo!Sports: 114-114
Kieran Mulvaney, ESPN.com/Reuters: 114-114
Dan Rafael, ESPN.com: 114-114
Rick Reeno, BoxingScene.com: 114-114
__________________


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2011)

What the hell is ******.com? They sound reputable.


----------



## Id (Nov 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What the hell is ******.com? They sound reputable.



The face value of its reputation lies somewhere in between Don King -to-  Bob Arums word.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, so it's Sherdog.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 15, 2011)

So I see that the new tactic is that Marquez is a cheating foot-stomper.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> So I see that the new tactic is that Marquez is a cheating foot-stomper.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 15, 2011)

why does he keep stomping on Pacquiao's feet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol pacquiao.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> why does he keep stomping on Pacquiao's feet



Happened 12 times in a 36 minute fight. I know some people refer to it as a joke but those that are dead serious about the footstomp make me laugh, when a southpaw fights an orthodox fighter those things happen, along with a clash of heads and tripping over one another foot.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacquiao should've Dempsey Roll'd out of it.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> why does he keep stomping on Pacquiao's feet



Manny Pacquiao Also Using The "Foot Stopper Trick" On Juan Manuel Marquez? (Response)


In short, they are not intentional. This is very common when you match up a southpaw against orthodox boxer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2011)

Nah, JMM is just a straight up cheater trying to give Manny foot cramps.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2011)

That fucking Marquez and his attempts to win with a stomp.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2011)

Watched the fight again. Sober. Slow-Mo. Mute on Commentary. Because lets face it, Jim Lampley was ridding Manny dong all night. 

I still have it 115 - 113 (or 7 - 5 rds) in favor Marquez.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

You should have watched the UK coverage, Khan had his boy losing the fight and was practically offering to avenge him. lol. 

Anyway I gave Marquez 8 rounds. If I was looking for ways to score rounds in Pacquiao's favour, I could give Marquez 7 or 6 rounds, but only 5 or 4.....................


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2011)

Khan cameback on twitter and claimed he rewatched it and Manny won. Freddie must've called him.


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2011)

Hook me up with a UK link!


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Khan cameback on twitter and claimed he rewatched it and Manny won. Freddie must've called him.



He must've seen Marquez foot holding replay.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd like to see Khan - Marquez, maybe as his second fight in the 147 weight division before he goes against Mayweather.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 17, 2011)

I think Khan actually matches up better against Marquez. His height, reach, jab and style of boxing on the outside would give Marquez issues. Marquez is much more skilled and intelligent, but he's getting old and the style match up would be difficult for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2011)

Khan is a bum with a glass chin.


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Bradley will beat Khan. Even though he is not reknown for his power I wouldn't be at all shocked if he KOed him.


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2011)

I favor Khan, if he can pace himself.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

I just don't rate him that highly, find him to be too predictable. 

That said. 


MAYWEATHER [Sr]: Well I already told you so. Don’t see I didn’t tell you. You talking about styles make fights. Styles do make fights, but guess what? Pacquiao is tailor made for little Floyd! Pretty much all of them were tailor made for little Floyd, but Pacquiao is tailor made. You know why? He throws wild punches, and when he throws wild punches he’s going to run into something every time. It’s going to be like a grown man fighting a kid when Floyd fights Pacquiao. *Trust me. It’s going to be like little Floyd got his belt off and pulled his belt from around his waist. Hey! Now it’s a chase! Little Floyd is chasing Pacquiao all around the ring. Believe me. That’s just the way it’s going to be. It’s going to be like a father and child thing. That’s what it’s going to be like.*

 he is like that Uncle who drinks too much at family gatherings.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 19, 2011)

Manfredo is making this an interesting fight.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 19, 2011)

Maaaaan, bad stoppage, Chavez would have won anyway but Manfredo wasn't in all that much trouble.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Out of respect Chavez jr should change his last name.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Bradley will beat Khan. Even though he is not reknown for his power I wouldn't be at all shocked if he KOed him.



He himself doesn't seem to think so.

Oh and I think we just saw the Hagler Hearns of MMA.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 20, 2011)

Fernando Montiel got dominated by Victor Terrazas earlier...cant say im surprised lol, hes always had problems with tall rangy fighters. 

On another note, why does Boxrec rate Donaire #1 SBW when he hasnt even fought at the weight yet? That spot belongs to Saeki Nishioka


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 20, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *Bradley will beat Khan.* Even though he is not reknown for his power I wouldn't be at all shocked if he KOed him.





It's not like Bradly ducked khan or anything. Realistically, Khan's just got more skill/speed for bradley to handle. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbRBKm4heRw[/YOUTUBE]

LOL


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> It's not like Bradly ducked khan or anything. Realistically, Khan's just got more skill/speed for bradley to handle.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbRBKm4heRw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL


Khan is not more skilled than Bradley, speed yeah but that can be overcome with timing and Bradley cutting off the ring turning it to a close range fight where Khan's longer arms will be a disadvantage. With regards to the whole ducking thing you're ignoring the fact that he was waiting for his contract with Shaw to come to an end so he could sign with Top Rank where he may get a fight with Pacquiao (that will bring him more money than Khan). 

He will fight Khan and he will bust his ass up.
_______
"I thank the Filipino people for their support. With God?s help, I won. But to those who think the judges? decision was wrong, I?d say get real?be a Filipino." Pacquiao said.


Read more: 

Pretty disrespectful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2011)

Khan is a marshmellow chined bum. Good thing for him, Bradley's got feather fists.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Khan is not more skilled than Bradley, speed yeah but that can be overcome with timing and Bradley cutting off the ring turning it to a close range fight where Khan's longer arms will be a disadvantage. With regards to the whole ducking thing you're ignoring the fact that he was waiting for his contract with Shaw to come to an end so he could sign with Top Rank where he may get a fight with Pacquiao (that will bring him more money than Khan).
> 
> He will fight Khan and he will bust his ass up.



Well, it will be a good fight.. if it happens. Bradley is targetting Pac, but realistically he's going to lose, and then if he fights Khan and Khan wins, people will just say "his opponent was shot" or some other excuse etc.

Now's the time for Khan vs. Bradley, for them to settle the 140 division, maybe even fight it out in the 147 and the winner will go on to fight Pac or May with alot of hype.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

I've always thought Bradley vs Khan should be on the undercard of Mayweather vs Pacquiao. It will never happen but one can dream  

Now is the time for Khan vs Bradley to happen but I think Braddley is being cautious. If he fights and loses to Khan he essentially loses out on a payday with Pacquiao and Mayweather. If he loses to Pacquiao and Mayweather he can go back to fighting the boys 140lb. 

I don't exactly like that line of thinking. It pisses me off that people see Mayweather and Pacquiao as an easy way of getting famous instead of earning a reputation by beating the competition in their own division.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Bumped to say Margarito got his license to fight in New York. If you asked me Arum showed disrespect to Cotto and the fans who purchased tickets as there were talks of moving to fight to Mississippi and Texas? :S 

Apparently Cotto said he wouldn't fight elsewhere which is understandable, from what I understand a lot of Ricans will attend the fight in New York where as Mexicans would attend the fight at the over venues. 

That said, I hope Cotto beats Margarito, he is one of my favorite fighters. Still I feel Margarito will break him down with greater ease than he did in the first fight. I think Cotto new style is too passive so he will get backed up against the rope when he should be banging away at his body.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 22, 2011)

The fact that Marg even got the licence is yet another example of how disgraceful this sport can be.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> The fact that Marg even got the licence is yet another example of how disgraceful this sport can be.


I agree, he showed a disrespect and more importantly to human life. If I was Cotto I wouldn't step in the ring with him. On one level he may want to avenge the loss on his resume and extract some form of revenge. I would personally gain greater satisfaction from depriving him of another pay day.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 22, 2011)

Cotto was in that mindset for a while, dont know what made him change his mind...Maybe pressure by TR or his fans, or just the lingering need for revenge...Karma struck Margo hard though, with Mosley and Pacquiao lol. Hopefully Cotto took some notes on the beating that Shane gave Margo so he can tax that ass


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with Margarito what did he say that was so awful


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2011)

It's not what he said, all though making a joke of his actions by strapping concrete slaps to his hands and taking the piss out of Freddie having Parkinson doesn't say a lot about his character. 

People think he is a dick because he got caught loading his wraps with plaster against Mosley. The assumption is that if he would cheat when he is the heavy favorite to win, what would he do if he was the underdog. Most people think the plaster in the wraps is something he has done throughout his career and even if they don't they feel he should be banned for life based on what he attempted to do against Mosley.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> why does he keep stomping on Pacquiao's feet



"The thing is, it's part of the sport. I teach guys to do it myself. When lefties fight righties, it happens all the time... It happens and it's part of fighting a southpaw, so I don't think it should be that big of an issue," Roach told Fight Saga. "Don't make an issue out of it. That's what happens in boxing, it's part of the sport."


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 25, 2011)

Ortiz-Berto II for Showtime early next year


----------



## Thor (Nov 25, 2011)

Margarito was ignorant about the substance.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, he is going to come out and say ''I attempted to cheat'', he is a dishonest prick.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

That was a great interview. Promoters have always been a cancer in boxing. They need to bring the sport back to the masses and get on regular TV, where they would make a lot more money for everyone.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

Dat Broner!!! Damn!!! What a fucking KO!!!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

Gary FUCKING Russell!!! Holy fuck!!! That was better then Broner's KO! Keep an eye on him fight fans.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

Canelo called out Mayweather!!! Hahaha! I wouldn't mind seeing that, make it happen.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Canelo owns


----------



## Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Canelo would get his ass whipped and stopped in the mid late rounds against Mayweather, people would then bitch about Mayweather cherry picking him. The guys conditioning is horrendous. 

I would rather see Mayweather fight Pacquiao, Martinez at 160lb or Amir Khan (After a tune up fight at 147lb).


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 27, 2011)

Imagine if May beats Martinez. :amazed


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 27, 2011)

Russell Jr looked great against a can, Broner looked great against a solid opponent...hope they both step up the competition soon though, Broner could do well at LW. Some are suggesting Russell Jr vs Mikey Garcia but I think its too early for Russell to take on Mikey, dude hasnt even fought a 12 rd'er yet


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2011)

Or Russell Jr could fight Broner! 

I would love to see how either could stack up the Cuban prodigies in Gamboa, and Rigondeaux


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Imagine if May beats Martinez. :amazed



Larry Merchant would be forced to give him a fair shake.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Larry Merchant would be forced to give him a fair shake.



Tbf, in both cases May bitched at him merchant had a point.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Tbf, in both cases May bitched at him merchant had a point.



I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheato reminds me of such a villain  I bet everyone wants him to lose, but I doubt it. Although I do hope so


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 2, 2011)

24/7 sure tried their hardest to market Margo as the villain, no sob stories about his eye or comments from his family; not like the Cotto side 

Mistranslations like this one too lol, I think it was supposed to read "Cotto can go to hell" or something like that


----------



## Sotei (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Actually that translation is pretty accurate.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 3, 2011)

Dont take my word for it, I dont even speak Spanish (im Filipino) lol. I was just watching the 24/7 with a couple of Mexican friends and one of them was kinda confused with the tranlsation. "Cotto can go to hell" and "Fuck Cotto" give off the same point  but the latter is kinda harsh.

Darch-Moreno getting ready to start


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently what he said can translate to ''He can go to hell'', I'm not really fussed, Margarito is a prick he can go to hell for all I care, fuck him. 

Now does anyone have a stream to the fight, apparently Murrary is making things difficult for Rios.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 3, 2011)

boxingguru has it up if you still havent found one, Murray's going tit for tat with Rios

Moreno thoroughly schooled Darchinyan, great performance by him


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

Cotto whipped that ass, had him winning all but one round.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

dat Mrs. Cotto


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Rematch? I kinda wanted Cotto to finish Margarito off.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 4, 2011)

Cotto trolled him good, that new trainer of his did wonders for his footwork


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

They're playing Gasolina? 

Fuck Cotto.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Rematch? I kinda wanted Cotto to finish Margarito off.



Doesn't need to be a rematch, Cotto beat his ass clearly.


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 4, 2011)

Maragarito is done.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd say Cotto boxed beautifully, there were times where he wasn't as elusive as I would like but ultimately he didn't get suckered into a brawl and picked his punches.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 4, 2011)

Cotto put on a masterful performance. Margarito is an idiot, after the fight he said they stopped the fight to protect Cotto... 

He actually said he was able to see the punches coming through that swollen eye... dude is retarded, I really wanted Cotto to knock his ass out but the guy has an incredible chin, can't take that from him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

Margarito using dat golden byakugan.


----------



## Early (Dec 4, 2011)

The few Mexicanos that wanted Margarito to win, (and I mean FEW because most of my mexican friends told me weeks ago they hope he would get his ass beat and they didn't accept him) can only complain that cotto ran. Its called BOXING, not brawling. He made a point to take advantage of the speed differential and straight up out boxed maragarito. Cottos always been good at that, and he has good power behind simple jabs and straights. Margarito  doesn't have any boxing skill, his strength isn't enough to beat top fighters. He did derail Cotto's career though. Cotto was undefeated before he got jobbed and he will never get that kind of momentum behind him again. But if he continues to work with guys like Steward or Diaz he can still succeed in his division.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm really happy that Cotto got this win, on top of shaving years off his prime Margarito robbed Cotto of a pay day. I think people forget that Cotto was next in line to fight De La Hoya ( Not Pacquiao) which would have pushed him to superstar status. 

Hopefully he can get his career back on track. I'd like to see him fight Martinez or Mayweather.


----------



## Id (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats to Cotto. And I for one feel that Diaz offers more to Cotto, than Emanuel. 

And anybody check out Abner Mares vs Joseph Agbeko? That shit was intense. Talk about a competitive chess fight.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 4, 2011)

Early said:


> The few Mexicanos that wanted Margarito to win, (and I mean *FEW* because most of my mexican friends told me weeks ago they hope he would get his ass beat and they didn't accept him)



That's true, I'm Mexican and I was happy with Cotto winning... but I couldn't help but feel bad for Margarito hes a douche but that way of lose always suck.


----------



## Teach (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn, Chisora got robbed really bad.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 4, 2011)

Id said:


> And anybody check out Abner Mares vs Joseph Agbeko? That shit was intense. Talk about a competitive chess fight.



That was a great match, Mares did a good job of keeping it clean lol, this time it was Agbeko getting dirty occasionally. Moreno-Darch was great too, Moreno completely outclassed Darch, so much so that Darchinyan didnt even have any exuses after the fight like he usually does


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted before but I thought it was pretty cool:

Donaire meets Mori himself 


> As a parting gift, Morikawa gave Donaire original prints of his work with Ippo, *and also promised to draw a character based on him and publish their picture on the back of his next issue of Ippo*.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Not sure if this was posted before but I thought it was pretty cool:
> 
> Donaire meets Mori himself



Haha, that's awesome. 

It's a shame Mori decided to turn the fights in the manga into a joke, though. I hope he goes back to his original style someday.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 8, 2011)

Khan to win by KO 10th round.



lol'd


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Fight Night!!!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 10, 2011)

any links?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Check firstrowsports.com I have it on HBO.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Peterson is starting to realy tag Khan


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Peterson is throwing with a lot of power, he might gas himself.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan responded well in that last round. Being more careful now, good fight on our hands.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Peterson looking gassed now. Khans doing the right thing now, just boxing. He was slugging too much, try to maul Peterson, but Peterson is a strong guy and he can luck into a KO if Khan is going to make himself available like that.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, Khan keeps letting Peterson catch him clean, I keep thinking he's gonna get KO'ed with a couple of those hits.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan loses a point for holding. He was doing it pretty obviously, he was getting tagged. Khan looking real vulnerable.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Peterson's shots are taking effect, Khan is sick of getting tagged. Khan will still win though, the judges will give it to him. Peterson needs to start hurting him some more.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 10, 2011)

This is a seriously great fight so far.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Every time Khan seems poised take over, Peterson fights his way back in. Awesome fight. Khans gotta be wondering where Peterson is getting this from.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, Khan is ahead 2 rounds. Hes just got to get through these last two rounds.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan got a point taken for pushing, not holding.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan has terrible inside game, that seems to be where Peterson is having the most success in but he looks tired as hell


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, looks like the wells run dry for both fighters. Roach telling khan to finish Peterson.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

oh shit, another point taken from khan?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

If they give this to Peterson... it's bullshit, I've never seen points taken from a fighter for pushing off. They took two points from Khan... for pushing off, the fuck is that shit.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

Even with the point deduction, Khan won. Close fight. Love fights like this one. Peterson gave everything he had.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea the pushing deductions were pretty stupid....there were a number of times Peterson was holding his left in Khans face. Seemed the ref favored Lamont I guess lol

edit: Fuck, Segura-Viloria just ended too lol


----------



## Sotei (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazing fight, Khan got robbed. I hate when fights end that way.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

wow cannot agree with this, not to take this away from peterson. they gave him some close rounds, but taking away his title from point deductions is terrible


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

They should rematch very soon. Give Peterson and Khan a chance to end it the right way.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 10, 2011)

I couldve seen it going either way, Peterson got it on home turf


----------



## Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

He deserved both point deduction. Result aside it was a good scrap. If you don't want to get point deduction stop committing fouls after the referee warns you several times.


----------



## Early (Dec 10, 2011)

First Hopkins adn Dawson, then pac and marquez, now this, very questionable decisions

(although they did fix the hopkins situtation)


----------



## Early (Dec 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He deserved both point deduction. Result aside it was a good scrap. If you don't want to get point deduction stop committing fouls after the referee warns you several times.



Yeah i think they were deserved, but its tough to take away a title like that.

If nothing else, glad to see Khan humbled, hes trashing DC pretty bad though, beef with the ref not the city lol


And yeah He wouldn't beat Mayweather, but don't really know anyone who can.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think it is tough to take away the title that way, I could understand if it was just a couple of slip ups but they were things he was doing persistently throughout the fight. Holding his head down, pushing him back, grabbing him in a headlock and what not.

He only has himself to blame, those are tactics used in the game but you don't do it consistently. It's like putting salt in rice, enough to taste not enough to stand out.

And I had a feeling Khan would get beaten which was strengthened when I saw the boots he planned on wearing yesterday. He carried on with the same shit that he went on with before his fight with Prescott, flashiness, looking at passed his fighter at the fights in the future and what not.

Bradley is probably laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 11, 2011)

Peterson's bodyshots on the inside were vicious. He just refused to let Khan off the hook, really stuck to him and roughed him up. 

Not sure who won the fight. I'll have to watch it again and score it. Definitely close, either way. I think two points is a bit too severe for pushing, to be honest...I'll see how I feel when I watch it again.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 11, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Peterson's bodyshots on the inside were vicious. He just refused to let Khan off the hook, really stuck to him and roughed him up.
> 
> Not sure who won the fight. I'll have to watch it again and score it. Definitely close, either way. I think two points is a bit too severe for pushing, to be honest...I'll see how I feel when I watch it again.


What is the referee supposed to do? He deducted Khan a point midway throughout the fight and he continued to do it so he deducted him another one.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 11, 2011)

The ref also took a Khan knock down away, Khan put Peterson down twice, Ref called one a slip... which was bullshit cause Khan caught Peterson with a clean shot.

Great fucking fight, both fighters fought great, not taking anything away from Peterson but they gifted him that fight.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2011)

Khan should have won, poor ref.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 11, 2011)

This is how I see it.

The first round from Khan was alot better then what people expected. Alot of people knew he was going to dominate early, but not like that, those blistering hand speed etc. I think could've made anyone go on the back foot. This is what reminded me of the amazing potential he has, despite what happens next.

After that, things slowed down and Khan just lost it. I was appalled by how easily Lamont was getting through his defense, despite Khan holding his guard up, if that was a power puncher, Khan would've been KO'd. 

Then there's the issue of pressure, Lamont did extremely well to put pressure on Khan, this is what really changed it. Khan can't just keep running around for 10 rounds, eventually you'll get caught and tired. His inside game was just poor aswell. 

And finally, Khan's endurance was poor. At the end of it, when he really needed to pull something out, he was hanging on, barely. 

Yet despite the above, Khan was on the scorecards to win. Which I do agree, Khan despite all those negatives was still throwing in those jabs, still getting those punches in - I think he was throwing like 2 punches for every single punch Lamont threw. This just reminded me of again, this kid has alot of talent.

Then the pushing incident, with points being deducted. And that pretty much lost it for him. Amazing how after all that, one judge had him as 114-111 still. I had it close, more or less a draw.

Anyways, even if Khan did win, this fight was always going to hurt his morale. Before it even began, there were talks of Mayweather in May etc. Everyone expected Khan to win, and for Khan, it was about "looking good". The first round, was just perfect for this - after that, he got dragged into a war and that was it. This loss is worst then the Prescott loss as far as morale is concerned.

I still think Khan can recover, if he could beat a big name in 147. Maybe someone like Marquez would put Khan right back in the race again. But he needs to fix those flaws, the aweful defence, the pressure weakness and the endurance. I think the thing to worry about is morale, how bad has it been effected from this loss - it'll be the difference between the loser and the great champian.

He has talent, he has potential - no one can take that away from him. He made mistakes today which only he can be blamed for, that cost him the fight. These mistakes can be rectified, I just hope his hunger to improve isn't lost with this fight.



Gunners said:


> Bradley is probably laughing his ass off right now.



Hope he fights him now tbh.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2011)

good fight , khan got taken to the wire


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

By the way, none of them were knock downs. The first one the ref rightly called a slip as he tripped on his legs. The second, Khan pushed him after hitting him.



> The ref also took a Khan knock down away, Khan put Peterson down twice, Ref called one a slip... which was bullshit cause Khan caught Peterson with a clean shot.


I don't care if he caught him with a murderous shot, the fact of the matter is he tripping on the refs foot put him on the canvas not the punch.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

That's what you call getting on your bicycle. I think Khan should leave Freddie Roach, he needs a fighter who can teach him to fight on the back foot.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The ref also took a Khan knock down away, Khan put Peterson down twice, Ref called one a slip... which was bullshit cause Khan caught Peterson with a clean shot.
> 
> Great fucking fight, both fighters fought great, not taking anything away from Peterson but they gifted him that fight.



Actually one was an elbow to the face by Khan.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> That's what you call getting on your bicycle. I think Khan should leave Freddie Roach, he needs a fighter who can teach him to fight on the back foot.



You mean coach right?

and why would you leave Roach he's one of the best coaches in the game


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think Khan should leave Roach, but he clearly needs to do _something_ to add to his training. Khan's flaws were already exposed in the Maidana match -- leaky defence from both range and up close, has trouble fighting when going backwards, has problems with pressure, and he can't really fight in the pocket. And yet, it seems as if nothing has been done to correct any of that. Peterson was able to win at least four or five rounds by putting constant pressure on him, hitting him with body shots and making it an infight. 

Khan's only defence was running around the ring or pushing him away. That can't continue, or he's probably not going to win the rematch. He needs to learn how to move around the ring while boxing, using better footwork and patience. (Look at how Marquez boxed Pac, for example.) He also desperately needs to work on his inside game. I don't understand why these things haven't been addressed in training...maybe they have, but Khan wasn't able to pick it up? I have no clue.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a shame lost, if there is a rematch that isn't in DC then Khan will sure win that. Not that Peterson has won the titles, none of that underdog coming from the dumps rising to success BS can be milked again


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You mean coach right?
> 
> and why would you leave Roach he's one of the best coaches in the game



As a trainer I think he is grossly overrated. He is good at working around fighters physical capabilities and exploiting opponents weaknesses but when it comes to developing his fighters technical abilities he is questionable. 

I feel that a trainer like Emmanuel Steward would take Khan's jab and turn it into a tool he could use to dominate fights on the back foot. So he can score points and do damage when he is evading his opponents.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think training 27 World Champions is overrated

not to mention his success in training some great MMA fighters


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't think training 27 World Champions is overrated
> 
> not to mention his success in training some great MMA fighters


His success with MMA fighters is irrelevant as I'm talking about his credentials as a boxing coach. 

Training 27 World Champions show that he is a good and respected trainer it does not quash the claim that he is an overrated trainer. How many of those World Champions did he groom, how long did he work with those World Champions and what stage in their career did he start working with them. 

Fighters like Tyson, Toney, Hopkins and Michael Moorer fall under the list of Word Champions Roach has coached. I'd hardly credit him with their success.
____________
Bradley:....... _He can't adjust. Khan only has one gear and that's full speed all the time. He doesn't know how to slow it down. He's full speed all the time. He doesn't know how to slip and slide, bobbing and weaving, he doesn't know how to do all of that. His defense is his feet, running around the ring and getting away. He's an amateur but he's a professional. He's a professional amateur. _

Spot on.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> It's a shame lost, if there is a rematch that isn't in DC then Khan will sure win that. Not that Peterson has won the titles, none of that underdog coming from the dumps rising to success BS can be milked again



Well, khan's facebook confirmed the rematch was happening, but heard nothing from Lamont's camp.

Chance for Lamont to get a big pay day and set this fight on his terms.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Dec 16, 2011)

Power: Hearns> Hagler> Leonard> Duran. 
Speed: Leonard> Hearns> Duran>=Hagler. 
Chin: Haggler> Leonard> Duran> Hearns. 

Overall ability. 
Hagler>=Leonard>Hearns> Duran

And Sugar Ray Leonard was the star of his time of course he had charisma. 

no homo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Told you all that Khan was a bum.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2011)

I still love watching old footage of Leonard. Such a complete boxer. As for the fight with Floyd Sr...I still wince when I think about how that developed. Near the end of the fight Leonard was treating him like a heavy bag on the ropes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 16, 2011)

Andre Ward going to beat that ass.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Dec 16, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Andre Ward going to beat that ass.



Is that Marcelo?


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2011)

Remember when people were talking about how Flyod vs Khan was gonna be made?


----------



## Deesnutz (Dec 17, 2011)

andre ward gonna tap that ass tonight


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 17, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Is that Marcelo?



Is that even a question? Of course it's Marcelo, Jesus.

Back to boxing 


Not sure I'd say Leonard had more power than Duran... or a better chin for that matter. I think he was just more accurate with his punches and way better at hiding when he was hurt. Leonard was a boxing genius, Duran was a relentless beast.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2011)

Have Ward winning 4 rounds to 0.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 17, 2011)

Yet, no one would put their money on Peterson beating Khan again in a rematch. 

It's foolish to doubt Khan's talent and more importantly, his potential. He's still in there with the top, a few tweaks on his defence and inside game; and he'll be back.

Love how Bradley's running his mouth now after ducking him so much. Hope he now decides to fight him if Peterson doesn't take the rematch.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2011)

What are you talking about?  A fair amount of people favor Peterson in the rematch as they don't think he'd throw the first set of rounds away trying to figure out what makes Khan uncomfortable. 

Bradley will whip Khan's ass. I remember people claiming that Bradley was ducking Allexander and he beat him soundly. Khan isn't in Bradley's class yet he has been chatting shit about him for the passed year so Bradley laughing at his loss makes enough sense.

It's not just his defense that needs working on. He cannot adapt and he is too predictable. He rlies too much on his speed which is why he looks so poor in the later rounds when he begins to tire. 
___________
Ward handled Froch, 115-113 isn't an accurate reflection on what happened.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What are you talking about?  A fair amount of people favor Peterson in the rematch as they don't think he'd throw the first set of rounds away trying to figure out what makes Khan uncomfortable.
> 
> Bradley will whip Khan's ass. I remember people claiming that Bradley was ducking Allexander and he beat him soundly. *Khan isn't in Bradley's class* yet he has been chatting shit about him for the passed year so Bradley laughing at his loss makes enough sense.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure even his detractors were handing it to him, being the best guy in the division and Bradley ducking him, at least after his win over Judah.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 17, 2011)

Froch was really like a big lumbering Vic Darchinyan in there...easily handled by a good technician

Also I can understand people saying Timmy ducked Khan, but he wasnt going to move very far forward in his career by staying with Gary Shaw...he took the lucrative route and went for the money by becoming a TR goon. Im sure hed have no problem signing a fight with Khan right now even if Khan won against Peterson


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 18, 2011)

Had to catch a replay of the fight and some friends ruined the results, lol.

Still went like how I thought it would. I didn't agree with 115-113; definitely wasn't that close. Congrats to Andrew; happy for him.

I wonder if Lucian Bute will be Ward's next fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 18, 2011)

Khan will beat Bradley or Peterson in a rematch on neutral turf 

Froch got raped last night, never rated him but my gosh he does have a chin taking left hooks all night long


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2011)

Bradley will handle Khan's ass. I want this fight to occur so that I can make so easy money from guys thinking Khan will win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Khan is a bum. I've been saying this since I've started posting on this thread.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> If what he says is true, he is the villain because he is worse than him, elbowing and shit.
> 
> Also, winning a fight by cheapshot is lame, just turn up the heat and stop him like Hatton then.


You can assess whether Ortiz words are true or not by watching the fight. Fact of the matter is Ortiz is a lying clown, after the fight ''It was an accident dude.... I said Floyd look I'm sorry and he sucker punched me'' now its ''He was elbowing me so I tried to break his nose with a headbutt''. 

Smacking Ortiz with a left hook and a straight is the very definition of turning the heat up. Ortiz couldn't handle it and stayed on his ass.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 21, 2011)

Mayweather has apparently been sentenced to jail for 90 days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Mayweather has apparently been sentenced to jail for 90 days.



Floyd ducking Manny again.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

''Aint nothing but a G thing baby''. Seriously though I don't condone domestic violence, hopefully this Jail sentence opens his eyes and injects some humility into him.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You can assess whether Ortiz words are true or not by watching the fight. Fact of the matter is Ortiz is a lying clown, after the fight ''It was an accident dude.... I said Floyd look I'm sorry and he sucker punched me'' now its ''He was elbowing me so I tried to break his nose with a headbutt''.
> 
> Smacking Ortiz with a left hook and a straight is the very definition of turning the heat up. Ortiz couldn't handle it and stayed on his ass.



Again, if Floyd was really albowing him the whole time, he is just as bad as Ortiz.

Also, he could've beaten him up as he wasn't looking away. I mean we know Ortiz to be stupid and all of that, but is it that hard to understand why people wouldn't want Floyd to punch a guy while he's looking to the referee? Just cuz it's legal doesn't mean it's not lame.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 22, 2011)

Where do you guys have Andre Ward in your P4P ranking?


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 22, 2011)

The Ring has him at 5, ahead of JMM; IMO thats about where id rate him. One could make a case for him being ahead of Donaire too since he's been in with (seemingly) tougher comp


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd ducking Manny again.


Manny getting his ass kicked delayed for 90 days. 



Gunners said:


> ''Aint nothing but a G thing baby''. Seriously though I don't condone domestic violence, hopefully this Jail sentence opens his eyes and injects some humility into him.


lol yeah right. only defeat in the ring will humble him. too bad no one alive can do such a feat.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> ''Aint nothing but a G thing baby''. Seriously though I don't condone domestic violence, hopefully this Jail sentence opens his eyes and injects some humility into him.





  


Not gonna happen, Mayweather is a bitch, he ain't gonna change in jail, he might come out a little more fruitier after all the rape but he's going to be the same bitch he always has been.

Going to jail for beating on a woman, doesn't get more bitch than that. Fuck Mayweather.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 24, 2011)

i thought he pleaded no contest, that's not admission of guilt

edit nvm he pleaded guilty


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 26, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Not gonna happen, Mayweather is a bitch, he ain't gonna change in jail, he might come out a little more fruitier after all the rape but he's going to be the same bitch he always has been.
> 
> Going to jail for beating on a woman, doesn't get more bitch than that. Fuck Mayweather.



Somebody call the exterminator.


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2011)

Peterson vs Rios/Maidana would make a good scrap. :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2011)

Andre Ward fighter of the year.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Sotei (Dec 27, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Andre Ward fighter of the year.
> 
> Agree or disagree?





I'd have to agree, too bad his name isn't as recognized by the casual boxing fan. He needs to be in a big fight with a more recognizable fighter. The guy is a true pro all about the business of boxing. He deserves it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 27, 2011)

Ward is definitely fighter of the year.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kQQrK2ty5ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

When will Khan accept his loss like a man.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 6, 2012)

Saw this on boxingscene





I smell a Khanspiracy


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> When will Khan accept his loss like a man.



What would you accept the loss, when clearly there is something dodgy going on with the judge, clearly the rules were broken, it wouldn't be being a man, but being plain dumb to not report this. Rematch must happen.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 6, 2012)

"The president of the World Boxing Association Gilberto Jesus Mendoza says the unidentified man accused by Amir Khan of interfering with the judges during his defeat to Lamont Peterson last month is "unknown" to the organisation."

"More from Mendoza: "The [Washington DC] Commission did not behave properly in this fight in seeking the fairness that needed to be [there]."

"According to WBA president Gilberto Jesus Mendoza: "There should be a direct re-match of this fight [Khan v Peterson]"





Gunners said:


> When will Khan accept his loss like a man.



If this was anyone else you would not say that ^. Haters are gonna hate 

- He got 2 points deducted, a first in history I believe.
- He got told he won, had to wait 10 whole minutes (again rare) and then told he lost.
- And now some man is tampering with the judges, distracting them from the fight and who knows what else.

It doesn't matter whether you can take a loss or not, *anyone* in his shoes would be asking the same questions as him.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 6, 2012)

...and so the Mystery of the Hatman grows deeper

In other news...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2012)

Khan is a bum.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 6, 2012)

Very descreet 



lmao


----------



## nadinkrah (Jan 6, 2012)

Bob arum dodging Mayweather again.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 7, 2012)

Any guesses on who he should fight instead of pacquiao?
I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Alvarez.

EDIT: Apparently they are looking for Guerrero as well. I'd pass on that one...


----------



## nadinkrah (Jan 7, 2012)

DavidLLevi David Levi
Arum is going to be VERY VERY surprised next week with the fight announcement.
12 hours ago 

店主儿子斗歹徒被捅死续：警方微博悬赏2万缉凶


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 7, 2012)

Not getting my hopes up for a Pac fight, but if Levi is mentioning Arum then it might be a TR fighter right? I wouldnt mind Cotto-Mayweather. That'd make HUGE bucks; not as much as Pac-May, but I think it'd make more than Mayweather-Martinez, Mayweather-Canelo, or Mayweather-Guerrero (please god no) would


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 8, 2012)

Perseverance said:


> *If this was anyone else you would not say that ^. Haters are gonna hate *
> 
> - He got 2 points deducted, a first in history I believe.
> - He got told he won, had to wait 10 whole minutes (again rare) and then told he lost.
> ...



If it was a black fighter it would all be different


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

"I'm not married to May 5, so Manny could fight on another date in May," Arum said. "If Manny's opponent is Marquez, I'd be much more married to the date."

Arum is scum. First it was, ''I don't want Pacquiao to fight Mayweather for political reasons'', then it was ''The cut over Manny's eye needs time to heal'', ''November is the perfect time for a fight'' (When Mayweather's prison sentence was delayed, meaning he would only be out of jail for 2 months'', now it is ''Later in May so that we can build a new stadium''. 

Greedy pig.


----------



## matrichuploader (Jan 17, 2012)

*PACQUIAO vs MAYWEATHER 2012*

Link removed

Watch Pacquiao vs Mayweather Promotional Videos.


----------



## Savior (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I was expecting some breaking news -_-


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2012)

Last night, Freddie Roach says he expects the fight in November.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2012)

Floyd will find a reason to run like the chicken shit he is.


----------



## matrichuploader (Jan 18, 2012)

Please rate the video. Thanks.


----------



## matrichuploader (Jan 18, 2012)

Please Promote this video so that the Fight may happen. Thanks.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Floyd will find a reason to run like the chicken shit he is.



He's been vocal about fighting him May 5th. Of course Arum wants the fight to occur June 9th ( When he is in prison) or November ( 2 months after he is released from prison). 

Ball is in Pacquiao's court now. All that's come from their camp is ''We need to build a new stadium'' and ''Pacquiao's cut needs time to heal.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 18, 2012)

Excuse my French but Bob Arum is a cunt. There is no way he'll let this fight happen


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 18, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Arum will find a reason to run like the greedy pig shit he is.


fixed.


----------



## matrichuploader (Jan 18, 2012)

Hope this fights happen.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He's been vocal about fighting him May 5th. Of course Arum wants the fight to occur June 9th ( When he is in prison) or November ( 2 months after he is released from prison).
> 
> Ball is in Pacquiao's court now. All that's come from their camp is ''We need to build a new stadium'' and ''Pacquiao's cut needs time to heal.



Well if Floyd wasn't pulling out of every possible fight with Manny in the past 3-4 years with every change in the rules for the fight. "Manny needs to take this drug test, manny needs to take that one, oh and I don't need to take any test at all" crap maybe I wouldn't be so sceptical about Floyds intentions.

He is basically scared of Manny because he knows that Manny is very capable of beating him, instead he should have accepted the fight when the talk first started and taken the loss like a man.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Well if Floyd wasn't pulling out of every possible fight with Manny in the past 3-4 years with every change in the rules for the fight. "Manny needs to take this drug test, manny needs to take that one, oh and I don't need to take any test at all" crap maybe I wouldn't be so sceptical about Floyds intentions.
> 
> He is basically scared of Manny because he knows that Manny is very capable of beating him, instead he should have accepted the fight when the talk first started and taken the loss like a man.


How many changes have there been in his demands. ''Olympic style drug testing'', it has been that way from start to finish. Also when did Floyd say that he didn't need to take any of the test at all? You seem misinformed. Marquez, Mosley and Ortiz he was randomly drug tested. 

You can claim that he is scared of Pacquiao as much as you like, the fact remains that he has been very vocal about him fighting on May 5th. Arum who would have been ''Married to the date if it was Marquez'', has come out with all forms of bullshit, needing to build a new stadium, Pacquiao's cut needing time to heal, saying the fight should occur late May or June 9th when Mayweather is under a legal obligation to fight May 5th. 

The excuses from his camp are comical and highlight people's hypocrisy. You're on his back for requesting a drug test, yet you don't smell the bullshit from the words that have come out of Pacquiao's camp.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Newbologist (Jan 18, 2012)

This fight needs to fucking happen before both of them fade


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2012)

Floyd is gonna come out of prison more butthurt than ever before.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)

Not really.

Floyd's gonna fuck pacquiao up. I know it. Floyd knows it. Pacquiao knows it. Ortiz knows it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2012)

You completely missed the prison rape joke.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)

I totally got it though.

I just didn't expand/comment on it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 19, 2012)

Mayweather called Pacqiao about the fight

apparently it was about making it a 50 50 split

this really might happen


----------



## Godot (Jan 19, 2012)

About fucking time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 19, 2012)

link to it

mayweather said Arum is the one thing that can stop it


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2012)

He also said he's willing to fight Martinez, at 150lb which doesn't interest me. If the two fight it should be at 154lb where both fighters are reasonably comfortable.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Mayweather called Pacqiao about the fight
> 
> apparently it was about making it a 50 50 split
> 
> this really might happen




Pac wants a 50/50 split, which is what it should be... Mayweather... not so much. Arum is a cock sucker but if Mayweather isn't willing to to agree to a 50/50 split, then he's the one fucking shit up.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2012)

this fight will never be made. I've already given up hope since last year.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Pac wants a 50/50 split, which is what it should be... Mayweather... not so much. Arum is a cock sucker but if Mayweather isn't willing to to agree to a 50/50 split, then he's the one fucking shit up.





> World Boxing Organization (WBO) welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao turned 33 today and perhaps because of his increasing age Pacquiao came out and said he?s willing to take a smaller percentage than Floyd Mayweather Jr. to finally make this fight happen


----------



## Savior (Jan 21, 2012)

They should just do 50/50.
I wish Floyd would be more reasonable...but he is who he is.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it so harder to say 40-40 winner gets the extra slice of the pie.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember watching that interview early last year I think...wasnt that recorded sometime before Pac fought ODLH? Back then Floyd was a fan and bet money on his fights lol


----------



## Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah the text before the video is a lie but back in the day he was a fan of the little guy.


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2012)

> "I will not fight below 150 pounds. Mayweather Jr. said he has no problem going up to 154 to fight me. Pacquiao is the one who objected and wants me to once again come down to a weight between 145 and 147 pounds. If Pacquiao had no trouble going up to 150 to fight Margarito, why is there a set requirement for me to go down again? Does he fear me? If Pacquiao wants to fight me again, it must be above 150 pounds. I will not continue to sacrifice my body to lose weight," Cotto said.






Now if this is true, and Money has no problem making 154 for Cotto. Than why the fuck is he asking Martinez, the fight is on if he can make 150? 

At this point, both Floyd, and Manny need to grow some balls. 



Money vs Martinez


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 28, 2012)

Why is Naseem Hamed rarely if ever mentioned among the top 10-20 all time when it comes to featherweights?

Was it his loss to Barrera?

Ehh I guess he never fought anyone truly elite so I guess it's justified.  He wasn't himself when he fought Barrera though.  His cocky to hunger ratio went out of wack.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 28, 2012)

afgpride said:


> Why is Naseem Hamed rarely if ever mentioned among the top 10-20 all time when it comes to featherweights?
> 
> Was it his loss to Barrera?
> 
> Ehh I guess he never fought anyone truly elite so I guess it's justified.  He wasn't himself when he fought Barrera though.  He got too cocky and didn't have any hunger in him.



Yeah, it's because he doesn't have the necessary resume to be mentioned with the great fighters. The best guy on his record is probably Kevin Kelley. The only genuinely elite fighter he ever faced was Barrera, and he was completely outboxed in that match. Morales, Marquez, Pac and Barrera are regarded as the real great fighters from the lighter divisions. 

That being said, Hamed is one of my favourite fighters to watch -- he was talented, and he had an interesting style.


----------



## matrichuploader (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope the fight happens.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

I do hope the fight finally happens but:

"Mayweather wants 70-30 Split"


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

His nickname ain't 'money' for no other reason, obviously he wants more cash. :ho


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 30, 2012)

haha the Milindo Esquer match yesterday was hilarious. 

[YOUTUBE]UKzMybq3q1s[/YOUTUBE]

at 2:59.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 4, 2012)

anybody watching Nonito tonight?


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 5, 2012)

Watched the fight...cringed abit at Donaire's antics (was he trying to emulate Itagaki? lol). If it wasnt obvious then, then its obvious now that he gets frustrated against people with a solid guard that throw quick, straight punches (Narvaez, Mthalane, abit of the Harutyunyan fight). Vasquez did well by trying to do the same but I guess that alone isnt quite enough to get the W against Donaire. 

Donaire has that immature "everyone needs to like me" mindset and now it seems like fame is starting to get into his head...if he wants to progress any more as a fighter he needs to find a way to humble himself, know that he cant please everyone, and grow up. He should learn to stay calm and composed in the ring, stop depending so much on his one-punch ko power.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 7, 2012)

*NONITO DONAIRE GREATEST FIGHTS !!!*

One of the Greatest Fights that made Nonito Donaire known for Boxing World.

[YOUTUBE]R4-9aaBbILI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> His nickname ain't 'money' for no other reason, obviously he wants more cash. :ho



Your right.


----------



## Teach (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope Manny trolls him and not fight May 5th. Let that chicken get raped in prison first.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 7, 2012)

Teach said:


> I hope Manny trolls him and not fight May 5th. Let that chicken get raped in prison first.



Pacquiao only wants 50-50 and accepted all the conditions that Mayweather wants. But Mayweather REJECTED the offer. It means Mayweather doesn't want to fight Pacquiao.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 7, 2012)

*MAYWEATHER DARES PACQUIAO*

Mayweather dares Pacquiao to fight him.

[YOUTUBE]e7NJ8KaS3aM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Feb 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> His nickname ain't 'money' for no other reason, obviously he wants more cash. :ho



I get it, but the loser of the fight shouldn't get more cash.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 7, 2012)

Vice said:


> I get it, but the loser of the fight shouldn't get more cash.



Yeah, But I think Mayweather don't want that.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 9, 2012)

Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao need to fight after Floyd serves his prison/jail stint.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 13, 2012)

*WORST BOXING FIGHT EVENTS (Lazarte vs Casimero)*

One of the Worst Boxing Fight Events(UNSPORTSMANSHIPS).
Argentinian Lazarte used his DIRTY TACTICS againsts Filipino Casimero but failed.
Lazarte was TKOED via 10th Round. But after the fight... This what happened..... (Watch the video after the fight you will SHOCK).

[YOUTUBE]lY41_H9DuWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Squifurgie (Feb 14, 2012)

Pacquiao should just flat out not fight him at this point. Tell Floyd to go serve his jail time first for hitting his wife and then talk about a fight with Pac-man. On top of that Pacquiao has some serious unfinished business with Marquez to deal with first.

I hate Floyd's fights, they are so damn boring. He would probably beat Pacquiao though, stylistically speaking he is a nightmare for Pacquiao.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 14, 2012)

Well thats exactly what Pacquiao is doing, I mean he has no choice in the matter since Mayweather is signed to fight Cotto May 5th at light middleweight.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 15, 2012)

well, last chance for this fight to happen is later this year since Pacquiao has said he's going to retire next year because the bible says hurting people is bad lol.

seriously, that's what he said.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 16, 2012)

The fight will happen maybe late 2012 or early 2013.


----------



## matrichuploader (Feb 16, 2012)

Mayweather doesn't want 50-50. That's the main problem for this fight.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 16, 2012)

*Mayweather Vs Pacquiao; Rematch or No*

I know they haven't engage in the ring yet, but when they do, and there is a winner will you want to see a rematch?

I mean more people will find a knockout definitive and not want to see a rematch but I guess it all depends on how the fight down.

Personally, if it goes through 12 rounds and it was a competetive fight then yeah I will want to see a rematch. If someone gets slept then no, I like both fighters but I favor Floyd in their match up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2012)

Boxing needs a rematch.  

There aren't enough big name fighters to make exciting fights anymore.  :x

A lot of divisions are being cleaned out by fighters like Andre Ward & the Klitschko bros who may not have any real competition left to face.

Aside from Kimbo Slice and possibly Rampage leaving mma and becoming boxers, there really isn't the influx or fighters or excitement the sport needs to stay alive.


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 17, 2012)

Rios-Gamboa on for April 14 

No matter how I look at it, it's a weird but interesting fight (because of the weights). I guess Gamboa's trying to take the fast road to the big money fights


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2012)

It's okay, Gamboa could be stronger at lightweight and I think Rios is beginning to have difficult making weight for that division. 
______


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It's okay, Gamboa could be stronger at lightweight and I think Rios is beginning to have difficult making weight for that division.
> ______


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 18, 2012)

that's the only hit he's going to get.

can't wait to see Vitali teach this little punk some manners.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it a prerequisite to touch the other boxer during weigh ins /stare downs?

Can they just not do that? Or it just planned stunts to build up hype?


----------



## Federer (Feb 18, 2012)

The fight's gonna start soon.

Vitali better win, put my money on him.


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2012)

fucking chisora just spat in klitschko's face.


cunt.

hope he gets destroyed

also:



atmosphere looks great! (qualitylalz)


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2012)

Chisora  What a cunt.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Federer (Feb 18, 2012)

The Bros should have teamed up and knocked the living shit out of him.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

Apparently he is putting on a good performance, it is a shame that whatever he does in the ring will be marred by his thuggery. Classless prick.


----------



## Federer (Feb 18, 2012)

It's over, no knock out. 

Vitali likely won.

Edit: yeah he did, he retains his title.


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2012)

Vitali won but not by knockout which was what I wanted.

Lots of bullshit with Haye afterwards claiming he'd be able to knock vitali clean out beacuse he's slower . Fuck off Haye no one cares. It was dominant fro Vitali but Chisora did apply alot of pressure. 


Maybe 40 years old is too old, although he's still a tank.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2012)

> After Haye and Chisora were separated, Haye became involved in a fight with member of Chisora's entourage in which both men threw punches.
> Haye then grabbed the camera tripod and swung it at the head of the character he was fighting with. Booth seemed to get caught in the middle and seemingly suffered the cut at the hands of his own friend.
> Chisora and his promoter Frank ****** appeared to be trying to goad Haye into a high-profile fight between the two Londoners.
> 'David, how's your toe?' Chisora repeatedly shouted at Haye, referring to the injury he blamed his loss to Wladimir Klitschko on.
> ...



Insanity...

Chisora in particular really is nuts.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

It's an embarrassment. I'm partial in favor of a bit of banter between fighters but there is a line that shouldn't be crossed. Spitting, slapping, and threatening to shoot/kill the person in the streets puts a dark cloud above the whole event.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It's an embarrassment. I'm partial in favor of a bit of banter between fighters but there is a line that shouldn't be crossed. Spitting, slapping, and threatening to shoot/kill the person in the streets puts a dark cloud above the whole event.



Agreed. When I heard there was a brawl I was initially amused, assuming it was just the usual bit of pushing and blustering, but this actually looks serious, with Haye's trainer suffering a gash on his head and all sorts of other mayhem going on. Boxing can be a brutal sport, but this crosses the line and becomes thuggery. 

[YOUTUBE]MWQs8nMsZNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (Feb 19, 2012)

What a bunch of cunts, an embarrassment for the sport.


----------



## Cellar Door (Feb 19, 2012)

According to the German teletext, Vitali injured his left shoulder during the bout, and basically only fought with his right arm from round 4 onward.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like it - he didn't throw his stopper jabs and let Chisora slip through.

And fuck me, Harrison, Haye and Chisora are a bloody embarassment to British boxers.
They seriously brawled?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

To be honest I can understand why Haye hit Chisora. I'm not a fan of his but in his situation I'd do the same thing. Guy ( Chisora) has shown that he is unstable, that he'd throw the first punch and moments before it all kicked off threatened to slap Haye twice.


----------



## Teach (Feb 19, 2012)

Chisora is fucking hilarious :rofl


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2012)

boxing governing bodies are looking for ways to ban them both for life it seems.  Personally I think they should be forced to fight each other in the ring, no pay though.  They seem to be desperate to fight each other so let them go at it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2012)

Chisora I would ban for life because he is a thug. Haye I would issue a warning he was justified in socking Chisora and walked away when the opportunity presented itself, he shouldn't have thrown the tripod though. 

Forcing fighters to fight without pay is barbaric.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 21, 2012)

More than likely if there is no knockout from the result of their clash, the strong feelings for each respective fighter will give rise to another match between them. I share your feelings on the overall perspective of the sport but in some way things this year seem to be picking up with interesting match-ups, particularly on May 5th, look at the under cards.

Anyway never engaging in the conversation in the possible matchup of a Mayweather- Pacquiao, I watched the warring sides. Facebook, News Articles, random youtube videos, backroom discussions, many have strong feelings for their respective guy. I find this very enigmatic, also very powerful as I even experience many come close to cutting eachother heads off in my own backyard over who's better, who's the pussy, who's ducking who... It's just delicious.


----------



## Newbologist (Feb 21, 2012)

we won't have to worry about a rematch considering the chances of there being a first fight are right now slim to none.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Depends on how the fight goes down. If it is a comfortable decision win then no. If it is a knockout win after a dominating performance then no. If is a close decision win then yes. If it is a knockout after a close or one sided fight in favor of the fighter who gets starched then yes.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Boxing needs a rematch.
> 
> There aren't enough big name fighters to make exciting fights anymore.  :x
> 
> ...



Mispelling Andre Ward's name is the least of your problems. Listing Kimbo Slice ? With the utmost respect if you bothered to follow the sport you might find some exciting fights.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

will they have a rematch? probably. do i want to see a rematch? no. i just want all this trashtalking to end already. i want to see who can back up their words with this one game


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Also the number of boxing threads discussing the same topic on the first page is getting ridiculous. Such matters can be posted in the convo thread.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2012)

Maidana is getting his ass whooped. These things make me laugh. 

Maidana is Amir Khan best win, you can say that he struggled with him in the later part of their fight. Allexander made Maidana look like an easy days work. Someone Bradley beat. 

Peterson gave Khan hell and beat him. Bradley dominated Peterson. 

When Bradley and Khan fight, Khan will get spanked like a child that forgot his place from rounds 1 to 12.


----------



## Teach (Feb 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Maidana is getting his ass whooped. These things make me laugh.
> 
> Maidana is Amir Khan best win, you can say that he struggled with him in the later part of their fight. Allexander made Maidana look like an easy days work. Someone Bradley beat.
> 
> ...



Dat boxing math.


----------



## noonealive (Feb 28, 2012)

The Alexander/Maidana fight was sad. Thought after Alexander got his cut on his eye Maidana was gonna take it. Though the whole fight Alexander kept clinching, i guess ine the end thats the best strategy to beat Maidana. 

Fights i'm looking forward to... 
Bradley Vs Pac-man 
Cotto vs Mayweather
Alvarez vs Moseley


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2012)

You should replace Alvarez vs Mosley with Rios v Gamboa.


----------



## noonealive (Feb 28, 2012)

O shit, i knew that one slipped my mind.. My friend saw Rios at blockbuster quite awhile back and he was the only one who recognized him.. lol...He asked who his next fight was but yeah ...It should be a good fight to measure how capable Gamboa is.

I would have liked Alvarez vs Martinez but i guess that'll wait. =[]


----------



## Pirao (Feb 29, 2012)

Teach said:


> Dat boxing math.



You would think people would have stopped with the stupid triangle theories by now, right?


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 1, 2012)

Saul Alvarez I believe by fighting Shane Mosley is trying to become Mayweather's next opponent. I think in his mind he believes if he knocks Shane out, he will be in the discussion's to fight Mayweather. I mean he been on the last two Mayweather event fights, with a fight before the main event. I'm actually interested to see the Alvarez fight with Mosley.


----------



## noonealive (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah that does sound right, but first i want to see how Cotto will fight Mayweather. Although i doubt that Cotto would win but seeing his fight against Margarito he looked well balanced. Cotto has surely stepped up his game but i wonder if it'll be enough for Mayweather.

To be honest i think Mayweather is a bit of a pussy, he had a perfect oppurtunity to have a fight with Pacman. For Pacman to accept a 60/40 deal is truly retarded. He even stated that it'll be the most money Manny would ever make. Mayweather is being dumb, out of all the fights, what is wrong with this one being 50/50. O well Mayweather is a bitch.


----------



## Federer (Mar 2, 2012)

Will Mormeck pull the upset tomorrow?


----------



## Pirao (Mar 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> Will Mormeck pull the upset tomorrow?



There was a huge upset yesterday already, I don't think there will be two in a row. 

Wlad by mid-rounds KO.


----------



## Federer (Mar 3, 2012)

It's going to start soon.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 3, 2012)

noonealive said:


> Yeah that does sound right, but first i want to see how Cotto will fight Mayweather. Although i doubt that Cotto would win but seeing his fight against Margarito he looked well balanced. Cotto has surely stepped up his game but i wonder if it'll be enough for Mayweather.
> 
> To be honest i think Mayweather is a bit of a pussy, he had a perfect oppurtunity to have a fight with Pacman. For Pacman to accept a 60/40 deal is truly retarded. He even stated that it'll be the most money Manny would ever make. Mayweather is being dumb, out of all the fights, what is wrong with this one being 50/50. O well Mayweather is a bitch.



Well we are going to see the Alvarez-Mosley fight right before Cotto and Mayweather so I was just figuring if Alvarez knocks out Mosley in his post fight interview he will definitely call out Mayweather even more vigorously. Cotto I think can defeat Mayweather if he actually stay calm and have at least 10 game plans, because Mayweather will adapt. Yes I agree Cotto do seem to be gathering back his confidence before he lost to the cheating Margarito. To be honest I can't really discuss the Mayweather Pacquiao fiasco because I like both fighters. I will say however that Mayweather willl beat Pacquiao.



Pirao said:


> There was a huge upset yesterday already, I don't think there will be two in a row.
> 
> Wlad by mid-rounds KO.



Anything can happen, I think an upset needs to happen alot in the heavyweight division so there can be some interest garnered back in to it.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 3, 2012)

Mormeck got KTFO as expected. And next Wlad has to face Tony Thompson (who he has already KOed) again. Terrible. I want to see Wlad fight Seth Mitchell.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5VLWBVpL23k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## matrichuploader (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sonny Boy Jaro vs Pongsaklek Wonjongkam (One of Biggest Upset in Boxing History)*

[YOUTUBE]qz9hPDnE_1Y[/YOUTUBE]
Huge underdog Sony Boy Jaro, a Filipino veteran that many regarded as a journeyman, upset Pongsaklek Wongjongkam with a shocking sixth-round stoppage in the reigning RING/WBC flyweight champ's native Thailand on Friday.

Jaro (34-10-5, 24 knockouts), just 22 days away from his 30th birthday, reportedly dropped Wonjongkam in the first, third and sixth rounds. The former two-time 108-pound title challenger lacked the technique of the 34-year-old defending champion, but he made up for his raw form with relentless aggression and punching power.

The victory makes Jaro the third lineal flyweight champ from the Phillipines after Malcom Tunacoa and Manny Pacquiao.

Wonjongkam (83-4-2, 44 KOs), a legend in Thailand, was attempting to make the fifth defense of the WBC title he won by outpointing then-undefeated Koki Kameda in Japan in March of 2010. The veteran southpaw, who turned pro in 1997, made 17 defenses of the WBC belt during his first reign.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 5, 2012)

There's already a , but holy shit that was amazing.

I've never even seen Jaro fight before, I'll have to look him up.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sure there are a number of fighters licking their chops already at the prospect of fighting Jaro, I doubt he's going to hold his title past the next fight.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2012)

Gamboa v Rios got canned by the looks of things.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 6, 2012)

So according to Yuri the fight still hasnt been signed yet ...I wonder what the hold up is


----------



## Pirao (Mar 7, 2012)

I looked through the previous pages and saw no mention of Bute-Froch being confirmed. It's going to be a great fight :WOW


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Floyd v Manny in a prison yard. They're trying to build a case for tax evasion against the later, refusal to submit certain paper work and what not. Could face 2 years. 

Has Bute and Froch been confirmed? I heard that they turned the fight down, though it was because they were trying to make Bute v Ward.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 8, 2012)

Confirmed for the 26th of May in Nottingham.

Can't wait.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Bute is coming to Nottingham? That is surprising, that being said they're scheduled to fight one another twice right? So the return could occur in Canada.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 8, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Bute is coming to Nottingham? That is surprising, that being said they're scheduled to fight one another twice right? So the return could occur in Canada.



I don't think the fight will be close enough to warrant a rematch.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 8, 2012)

If the fight is close, there's going to be a rematch in Canada. Or so i've heard.

Going to be close imo. Bute is faster and more skillful while Forch has a better chin, he's a better warrior and has more experience fighting stronger opponents.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 10, 2012)

Juan Ma Lopez vs Salido... epic, epic fucking fight. Lopez was dreaming in that post fight interview... so were the refs. Shit was fishy, Lopez tried to win with some home cooking, blaming the ref as a gambler and two judges actually had Lopez winning the fight. The fuck? Salido dominated that sucker, that K.O. was irrefutable, it fucked up all the laid out plans to rob Salido of the belt. Excellent fight, excellent fucking fight. Try to catch the replay if you missed it.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Juan Ma Lopez vs Salido... epic, epic fucking fight. Lopez was dreaming in that post fight interview... so were the refs. Shit was fishy, Lopez tried to win with some home cooking, blaming the ref as a gambler and two judges actually had Lopez winning the fight. The fuck? Salido dominated that sucker, that K.O. was irrefutable, it fucked up all the laid out plans to rob Salido of the belt. Excellent fight, excellent fucking fight. Try to catch the replay if you missed it.



Sounds great who aired the fight? Mind giving more details?

I saw the Alexander vs Maidana fight and I must say it was a pretty good fight, I wish Maidana pressured Alexander more in the beginning of the fight he could had done much more damage, since Alexander rushed his punches and didn't have good footing yet. Also, the most recent Adrien Broner fight was pretty one sided, I think Broner should go up weight classes since he is much taller than most lightweights and there is barely any competition for him at that weight.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 11, 2012)

It was aired by Showtime.

Salido knocked Juan Ma out, it was a TKO. The fight was a war, Salido was dominating the early rounds catching Juan Ma with some nice power punches, gotta give Juan Ma props, he can take a shot... multiple shots. Around the 6th round Juan Ma started opening up and landing his own shots, he started to even out the fight, he actually caught Salido in the 5th... I think, and knocked him down with a beautiful counter right hook as Salido was rushing in with a combination. The crazy shit happened in the post fight interview, Juan Ma claimed the ref stopped the fight because he was a gambler...  He claimed he dominated the fight and was winning... the judges actually had Juan Ma winning the fight, two judges had him winning and one had it a draw.

It was home cooking. Salido is the champ (mexican) and they were fighting in Juan Ma's home (PR), Juan Ma is the former champ, lost it to Salido. I found it odd that Juan Ma was so confident in the fact that he was winning the fight and that he was actually right, according to the judges... one of whom was Puerto Rican. To unbiased fans, Salido dominated most of the rounds, I'm sure Juan Ma wanted to take it the distance and get the decision. Too bad Salido foiled that shit by knocking his ass out.


----------



## matrichuploader (Mar 11, 2012)

*Juan Manuel Lopez vs Orlando Salido 2 Highlights (Fight of the Year)*

[YOUTUBE]JyGJ2oWAWkc[/YOUTUBE]
What a great fight with this two fighters. Both Fighters traded punches until Juan Manuel Lopez was TKOED via 10th Round. Orlando Salido won the first match and retains his WBO Featherweight Title in this rematch. Congrats to Salido. Here is the highlights.


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2012)

Salido knew his only chance of victory was to K.O. that sucker.  250 plus powers shots, to 5 jabs. Yeah he had no intention to let this match go the distance.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 11, 2012)

Juanma's defense still as bad as ever, lol. Salido was landing his power punches seemingly at will. Kinda makes Gamboa's win over Salido look that much better


----------



## matrichuploader (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bernabe Concepcion vs Mikey Garcia (Last Round)*

[YOUTUBE]X9TgwoAqjE8[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe it's time for Bernabe to retire. In Round 1 to Round 6, he can't pull the trigger. He says that he is inspired with Jaro but with his performance against Garcia, he don't do anything unlike Jaro.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 12, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Salido knew his only chance of victory was to K.O. that sucker.  250 plus powers shots, to 5 jabs. Yeah he had no intention to let this match go the distance.



Yep. I'm so glad this happened, it feels good when a fighter is set up to lose, yet still says "f*ck it" and foils the corrupt judges plans of robbing him


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

Kell Brook looked like dog shit. He put on a 'dominating performance' but he just looked shit in my honest opinion. Rigid and predictable. It is like British boxers need an extra step to gain the balance to launch of offense which makes them predictable and wooden. 

Don't understand why the commentators were hyping him up, the likes of Allexander will spark him out yet they talked about sticking him in the ring with Berto.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2012)

Some good action coming up on HBO. Sergio Martinez vs Matthew Macklin. Let's see if Martinez puts on a show or if Macklin can put up a decent fight.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

I want Martinez to lose. Don't like the fact that he is given a free pass with regards to criticism.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

I stand by my opinion that Sergio Martinez is grossly overrated and this comes as a great shock to me, but I am actually in agreement with Larry Merchant in thinking that if the man wants a pay check he can move up a division and fight Andre Ward. 

People hold this guy to a lower standard than other elites when the bottom line is he has looked less than stellar against D class opposition.

Mayweather, Pacquiao, Bradley, Marquez, Donaire and Ward, Wladimir are all fighters I place ahead of Martinez. 

As far as I'm concerned he is on the same tier as the Devon Allexander and Amir Khans of the boxing world. A* B/C+* fighter.


----------



## matrichuploader (Mar 18, 2012)

*Sergio Martinez vs Matthew Macklin | Boxing Highlights*

[YOUTUBE]CbkTsfFBazk[/YOUTUBE]
At early round it was a close fight but when Sergio Martinez was dropped at Round 7, he rallied to retain his Ring Magazine Belt and still the number 3 Pound for Pound King of the World.


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2012)

lewis running his mouth off about how he could topple both klitschkos (when he got a lucky stop against vitali who was clearly winning )

he even says:



> I realised that people can do all the talking they want, but it really comes down to what you do in the ring.



. . . in retirement


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 24, 2012)

What is up with fighters not making weight this weekend? 
First Morales, then JLC, and now Rodel Mayol is dropping out of his fight with Hernan Marquez because apparently Marquez didn't make weight


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Fran said:


> lewis running his mouth off about how he could topple both klitschkos (when he got a lucky stop against vitali who was clearly winning )
> 
> he even says:
> 
> ...


I really don't understand people saying the stop was lucky. If a fighter is down on the scorecards and pulls Jacksons someone people have fangasm about the spectacular come back but then scoff at a TKO. 

Lewis busted Vitali's eye open it wasn't luck it was precision punching. 

Also he could topple both of the Klitschko brothers, he already spanked one when he was out of his prime. Dealing with the lesser brother would be no problem for a prime Lewis.

I'm not a fan of Lennox but he is one of the most underrated Heavyweight boxer.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

Apparently Bert Sugar passed away. Did not always agree with his opinions but I respected him as one of boxing's historians. Will probably smoke a Cigar next time I watch a fight.


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I really don't understand people saying the stop was lucky. If a fighter is down on the scorecards and pulls Jacksons someone people have fangasm about the spectacular come back but then scoff at a TKO.
> 
> Lewis busted Vitali's eye open it wasn't luck it was precision punching.



It was precision boxing _after_ he landed that huge wailing overhand punch that scraped (or connected with, the videos are shit) Vitali's eye - which is pretty routine for any boxer that has a weakness to aim for, and even then he was taking a beating.

What galls me is that he backs out of a rematch he promised - and now, retired, claims he'd have flattened them both.



> Also he could topple both of the Klitschko brothers, he already spanked one when he was out of his prime. Dealing with the lesser brother would be no problem for a prime Lewis.



Well, it was Lewis that was getting spanked before he turned the tables. 
And that's not much different from someone saying Prime Arsenal could beat current Barcelona - who knows? (Dealing with a lesser Messi would be no problem for Prime Campbell hurrhurr.)



> I'm not a fan of Lennox but he is one of the most underrated Heavyweight boxer.



I like the Klitschkos so call me biased, but no one gives them credit simply because they haven't faced any decent fighters in this division. And now they're both going to retire into obscurity after a few more lacklustre fights. 
Fuck the heavyweight division.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

> It was precision boxing after he landed that huge wailing overhand punch that scraped (or connected with, the videos are shit) Vitali's eye - which is pretty routine for any boxer that has a weakness to aim for, and even then he was taking a beating.


You're speaking as though he landed a lucky hayemaker he set that right hand up with a jab.


> What galls me is that he backs out of a rematch he promised - and now, retired, claims he'd have flattened them both.


He wasn't under a contractual obligation to fight Vitali and was at an age where taking that extra fight could have serious implications on his health. Throughout his career he put in the work and came out the wins he is entitled to make claims of who he feels he can flatten. 


> Well, it was Lewis that was getting spanked before he turned the tables.
> And that's not much different from someone saying Prime Arsenal could beat current Barcelona - who knows? (Dealing with a lesser Messi would be no problem for Prime Campbell hurrhurr.)


How is that a criticism? That's what great fighters do turn the tables and win. Also it is not the same as saying a ''Prime Arsenal'' would beat Barcelona, there would be no basis for that statement and more important than that football and boxing are completely different sports. 


> I like the Klitschkos so call me biased, but no one gives them credit simply because they haven't faced any decent fighters in this division. And now they're both going to retire into obscurity after a few more lacklustre fights.
> Fuck the heavyweight division.


I don't have a problem with them however I will call a spade a spade. The younger brother has not proven himself to losing to D class fighters on multiple occasions, the elder brother had his chance at beating a heavyweight hall of famer and lost.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay people. Help me out a bit here.

1. I haven't been into boxing since like......Tyson retired. I have been watching very sporadically and am trying to get more into it lately. Just watched Morales vs Garcia last night and whoever fought before them. Molina was DQ'ed on some BS or whatever. Basically I can recognize really famous names like Mayweather but outside of him who should I be paying to see? What upcoming events should I be looking for on DirecTV?

2. I saw some suspect scorecards last night and was curious if any of you know how judges are selected or reprimanded and why judges with a suspect history are allowed to continue. Can someone explain in detail how that whole process works?

3. How does the scoring work? If I am not mistaken basically every round is going to be a 10-9 to whomever has done better that round. I think I picked up last night that 10-8 comes from getting a knockdown. What would range into 10-7 or 10-6? Would that just be more knockdowns? Also, if a ref takes a point is that just from all of the judges totals? For example say it was Tyson 118, Ali 115 and Tyson lost a point. Does that just go 117 for that judge?

If I have more questions I will post them.


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You're speaking as though he landed a lucky hayemaker he set that right hand up with a jab.
> 
> He wasn't under a contractual obligation to fight Vitali and was at an age where taking that extra fight could have serious implications on his health. Throughout his career he put in the work and came out the wins he is entitled to make claims of who he feels he can flatten.



He backed out of a promised rematch in a fight where he was getting a pretty heavy beating. (they were both in their 30s as well although yes, Lewis was I think 6 years older). Of course, Vitali needed the rematch much more than Lewis did, but Vitali proved himself as a more-than capable fighter in this  match. 

After getting knocked around by Vitali, his claim that he can flatten him is weak. 



> How is that a criticism? That's what great fighters do turn the tables and win.



I was never trying to criticize or discredit Lewis' performance from the beginning. You were saying Lewis spanked him.



> Also it is not the same as saying a ''Prime Arsenal'' would beat Barcelona, there would be no basis for that statement and more important than that football and boxing are completely different sports.



"Prime" someone can beat xyz is and always will be a baseless argument. Prime Tyson would destroy Lewis. Prime Ali would rape Takamura. It goes nowhere.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Okay people. Help me out a bit here.
> 
> 1. I haven't been into boxing since like......Tyson retired. I have been watching very sporadically and am trying to get more into it lately. Just watched Morales vs Garcia last night and whoever fought before them. Molina was DQ'ed on some BS or whatever. Basically I can recognize really famous names like Mayweather but outside of him who should I be paying to see? What upcoming events should I be looking for on DirecTV?


Yeah boxing popularity have decreased after the heavyweight division which had names, such as Mike Tyson, after they retired. Great to hear you are actually trying to get more involved with the current boxing era, you essentially have to understand it, to watch the sport. Right now there are many events that you can get in to but I will only suggest you spend your money on the upcoming Mayweather-Cotto event this May 5th. In that event, Morales is scheduled to fight again on the undercard I think, Also Sugar Shane Mosley fights Saul Canelo Alveraz which I think will be an interesting fight, more so on how it will conclude. The next event I will say will be the June 9th Manny Pacquiao- Timothy Bradley event, which should be an intriguing fight. I'm not sure who is on the undercard but I will interested to see how Pacquiao does.



Cyphon said:


> 2. I saw some suspect scorecards last night and was curious if any of you know how judges are selected or reprimanded and why judges with a suspect history are allowed to continue. Can someone explain in detail how that whole process works?


There is a lot of corruption in boxing unfortunately which at this point of it's current state can really destroy it. The politics involved can send a lot of these officials to federal prison, for bribery and false reports. I think every judge has done some dirty scoring and so many do not get in to trouble. The one's who usually do the most honest scoring, do not really get selected by promoter's and venue owners to score fights, as they need to be able get a decision or vote for their fighter and someone who's Honest Abe will be more reluctant to give a fighter a win if they losing no matter how popular.



Cyphon said:


> 3. How does the scoring work? If I am not mistaken basically every round is going to be a 10-9 to whomever has done better that round. I think I picked up last night that 10-8 comes from getting a knockdown. What would range into 10-7 or 10-6? Would that just be more knockdowns? Also, if a ref takes a point is that just from all of the judges totals? For example say it was Tyson 118, Ali 115 and Tyson lost a point. Does that just go 117 for that judge?
> 
> If I have more questions I will post them.



Yes it is known as the 10 point system, usually a 10-9 round is when one fighter have outperformed another fight on clean effective punches and ring generalship. Some judges like aggressive fighters, while others like slick, effective movement boxers, so one judge can give another judgment completely different than another judge watching the same fight. 10-8 is a round where one fighter scored a knocked down, and it can go further down by the more knockdowns. If there is no 3 knockdown rule then basically a person can fall to canvas as many times without being ruled a TKO as long as they are able to continue.

10-7= 2 knockdowns
10-6= 3 knockdowns
10-5= 4 knockdowns

Also if the ref takes a point is must be deducted from all scorecards, so if a fighter is winning a round but get penalized the round will be a 9-9 round.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I would rep you but none of NF's functions seem to be performing.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 27, 2012)

It's no problem bro, just glad to help. Sorry for all the grammar mistakes, I never try to take too long when giving a response so I usually never check for errors.

A great way to get your boxing know-how/knowledge up is by watching many fights. Espn have friday night fights where they showcase boxers that are not particularly known. Also you can go on youtube and watch classic fights all the way to the most recent bouts, I did this and it gave me a profound look on the sport. Boxing is my favorite sport, due to the technicality of skill you must have mentally and physically. Also the history and lore associated with it, is truly legendary, however due to America softening over the years it has lost some of it's luster...

These are two great fighters around the late 70s/ early 80s era who was in contention with fighters such as Roberto Duran and SRL, this is there legendary fight, I recommend watching it and get familiar with their personalities and history.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jg7y0qNLMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pirao (Mar 27, 2012)

I really don't get why Lewis is running his mouth now, he retired after promising a rematch and now he's retried he starts saying he can whoop them? Pretty weak, if you ask me. And if he does come back he will get flattened, so seriously I don't get WTF he's trying to accomplish.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 28, 2012)

Pirao said:


> I really don't get why Lewis is running his mouth now, he retired after promising a rematch and now he's retried he starts saying he can whoop them? Pretty weak, if you ask me. And if he does come back he will get flattened, so seriously I don't get WTF he's trying to accomplish.



Well in a way I think he is admitting that he is basically a former shell of himself and wish that he can actually fight them when he was able to put in work. Seriously speaking I think he and many others from his era will have eventually taken the Klitschos down. I wish for the day when another good American Heavyweight is born, because that is when the division seems to bring in more talent. The late 80s/ mid 90s were the last time the division will have any prestige and it is ultimatelty sad. The Klitschos is at best average skill wise but have I think a brilliant boxing mind and it's not their fault that everyone else is shit.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm done with this sport.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

